# Io sto impazzendo



## Un morto (2 Maggio 2006)

Scrivo senza aspettarmi niente, o forse mi aspetto un aiuto. Senz'altro mi aspetto un aiuto, io mi accontento di poco, basterebbe forse qualche parola. Scrivo confuso, senza grammatica, senza razionalità, in balìa del dolore. Scrivo da morto.
Ho 40 anni, una moglie della mia età che ho adorato per 18 anni e che mi ha dato due bimbe meravigliose. Ho anche un lavoro molto complicato. Duro, intellettualmente molto duro. Direi che questa premessa già basta per finire in una statistica, vero? Infatti ci sono finito. Ho scoperto il tradimento della mia bella, mentre io attraversavo un momento professionale delicatissimo. Ho scoperto di non conoscermi. Ho scoperto un altro me, mille emozioni: ho toccato la follia.
Ho scoperto troppe cose che non riesco a metabolizzare e quindi ne sono preda.
La mia storia d'amore con mia moglie era qualcosa di sacro. Lei era al di sopra di tutto e tutti. A volte le bambine sembravano intruse. Ogni storia d'amore è unica, è l'unica, e quindi parlarne qui significherebbe renderla banale. A farmi capire che era banale per davvero è stata mia moglie. 
Ho scoperto il suo tradimento per istinto poiché la mia fiducia in lei era assoluta. Poi ho scoperto molte altre cose, mille dettagli, il più grosso è che questa storia andava avanti da due anni. Il mio cuore è impazzito, da due mesi non riesco a fare altro che pensare ad ogni minuto di questi due anni. Non riesco a fermarmi e contnuo a scovare dettagli come a volermi devastare completamente l'anima. Ripenso alle tante occasioni di tradimento che mi sono capitate a lavoro e che ho evitato, ripenso a quante volte ho fatto l'amore con lei mentre già mi tradiva.
A volte sentendo storie di amici pensavo a come avrei reagito in questa situazione. Mi illudevo di essere forte, di avere risorse, interessi e abbasanza passioni per uscirne a testa alta. Ora scopro di non conoscermi. E quando l'ho scoperto, ho portato il mio dolore infinito dentro di me, non le ho detto nulla. Anzi, ho cercato di corteggiarla, coccolarla, farla parlare. Ore a parlare di noi. Lei era aggressiva, ha cominciato ha rinfacciarmi cose di cui non ho memoria, cose spesso inventate, persino la decisione di avere le bimbe che sarebbe stata solo mia. Non so che mi è preso: incassavo tutto, rispondevo ad aggressività con dolcezza. Una settimana, due, poi non ce l'ho fatta più e le ho detto che sapevo tutto. Prima ha negato cn isteria, poi ha amesso. Per oltre un mese ho continuato a cercare comunque di riconquistarla. Io l'amo ancora enormemente. Lo so, è assurdo. Lo so, l'amor proprio. So tutto, ma non posso fare a meno di amarla. Poi ci sono le bambine. Le  nostre gemme. Dopo due mesi, lei ha oscillato, a volte dice di amare due persone, a volte dice che non mi amerà mai più. 
Sento che se ne sta andando. Con il suo capoufficio, anche lei in una statistica. Tutto talmente banale che mi viene da vomitare.
Io sono morto. Non so più nemmeno perché mi alzo la mattina.
E' sbagliato lo so. E' da stupidi lo so. evo pensare alle bambine loso. So tutto. Ma non riesco a tornare tra i vivi.


----------



## Old UnMorto (2 Maggio 2006)

*UnMorto*

Pensavo che per postare, sia più corretto essere registrati, così mi sono registrato e con questo post voglio solo dire c he sono stato io ad aprire questo thread.
Ciao


----------



## Non registrato (3 Maggio 2006)

Un morto ha detto:
			
		

> Scrivo senza aspettarmi niente, o forse mi aspetto un aiuto. Senz'altro mi aspetto un aiuto, io mi accontento di poco, basterebbe forse qualche parola. Scrivo confuso, senza grammatica, senza razionalità, in balìa del dolore. Scrivo da morto.
> Ho 40 anni, una moglie della mia età che ho adorato per 18 anni e che mi ha dato due bimbe meravigliose. Ho anche un lavoro molto complicato. Duro, intellettualmente molto duro. Direi che questa premessa già basta per finire in una statistica, vero? Infatti ci sono finito. Ho scoperto il tradimento della mia bella, mentre io attraversavo un momento professionale delicatissimo. Ho scoperto di non conoscermi. Ho scoperto un altro me, mille emozioni: ho toccato la follia.
> Ho scoperto troppe cose che non riesco a metabolizzare e quindi ne sono preda.
> La mia storia d'amore con mia moglie era qualcosa di sacro. Lei era al di sopra di tutto e tutti. A volte le bambine sembravano intruse. Ogni storia d'amore è unica, è l'unica, e quindi parlarne qui significherebbe renderla banale. A farmi capire che era banale per davvero è stata mia moglie.
> ...


....io sono stata dall'altra parte della barricata. e so, con certezza, quello che provi. La mia era una famiglia normale, come la tua, un matrimonio durato vent'anni, ci eravamo messi insieme che ero una ragazzina, era il mio idolo, l'amavo da impazzire...poi non so cosa sia successo, dopo la nascita dei figli il rapporto si è trasformato, non eravamo oiù gli stessi di vent'anni prima, ci eravamo allontanati, lentamente, senza rendercene conto, mi piaceva ancora tanto, gli volevo bene ma è come una fotografia che col tempo sbiadisce...Poi è successo l'inevitabile, ho incontrato Lui, più giovane, allegro, mi faceva sentire bene, libera...è stato un attimo, ma il mio errore è stato quello di non parlare, di lasciare che le cose precipitassero, mi sono lasciata coinvolgere da questo tumulto passionale che mi ha fatto diventare sempre più egoista, non pensavo più alla famiglia, che mettevo a repentaglio, ai miei bambini e soprattutto a mio marito, non solo, ma con lui ero dventata persino più disponibile, ma forse era solo pocrisia, il mio senso di colpa...mi ricordo di quando tornavo a casa, dopo essermi incontrata con Lui, non avevo il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi. Poi un giorno lui ha capito che c'era qualcosa che non andava, ha cominciato a farmi le solite domande e alla fine ho confessato. Mi sentivo malissimo, ero consapevole in quel momento dell'errore commesso. Se si hanno problemi bisogna sempre parlarne, a costo di fare del male per  non causare un dolore peggiore. Mio marito sembrava impazzito, ricordo ancora le sue parole, ancora ne porto i segni dentro, fanno male più di qualsiasi altra cosa. Ho chiesto di perdonarmi, ma soffriva, sembrava come morto dentro....Sono passati diversi anni, anni d'inferno, siamo rimasti insieme, ho cercato fino all'ultimo di salvare il nostro matrimonio, ma non ce l'ho fatta, lui non è riuscito a superare la sua rabbia ed il risentimento e alla fine ho detto basta, ora siamo divorziati, ma dentro mi è rimasto tanto dolore, tanti rimpianti, ma ci siamo resi conto che ndietro non si torna. Il solo consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di pensarci bene se hai deciso di continuare, il rapporto è oramai inesorabilmente inquinato, ed il malessere riaffiora sempre nei momenti di crisi. Ciao


----------



## Non registrato (3 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Pensavo che per postare, sia più corretto essere registrati, così mi sono registrato e con questo post voglio solo dire c he sono stato io ad aprire questo thread.
> Ciao


E' incredibile come tutti i tradimenti si somiglino. Ho provato anche io quello che provi tu in questo momento. Mi sono sentita per lungo tempo morta. Ma oggi, insperabilmente sono viva. NOn posso dirti altro. Aspetta. Diana


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2006)

Un morto ha detto:
			
		

> Io sono morto. Non so più nemmeno perché mi alzo la mattina.
> E' sbagliato lo so. E' da stupidi lo so. Devo pensare alle bambine loso. So tutto. Ma non riesco a tornare tra i vivi.


E invece DEVI. 
Soprattutto per te stesso, perchè tu sei, vali, indipendentemente da lei. Lei non è il mondo, non si può basare tutto il nostro ESSERE solo sull'altro, è darle una responsabilità che non si dovrebbe mai dico mai dare a nessuno.

Scava dentro di te, su quello che hai fatto, realizzato in questi anni.

Inizia a mettere dei punti fermi su cui puntellare la tua vita. Il primo l'hai accanto a te, le tue figlie. 
Quale fondamento migliore per poter ricostruire?

Un abbraccio

Feddy


----------



## Old UnMorto (3 Maggio 2006)

Cara non registrata, mia moglie usa le tue stesse parole nel descrivere l'innamoramento che ha avuto con l'amante e nel circoscrivere l'errore al non aver saputo parlare.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2006)

Può, caro amico, e te lo dice chi ci è passato, chi durante la separazione è addirittura riuscito a recuperare con le figlie il rapporto che sembrava perso proprio a causa delle incomprensioni fra me  e mia moglie, incomprensioni che mi portavano a trascurare loro, la cosa più preziosa che ho al mondo, che mi tenevano lontano da casa il più possibile, che mi stressavano al punto da non aver tempo o voglia di prestare loro attenzione, ma che mi portavano solo a chiudermi su me stesso.

La nostra vera forza sono i figli in questi frangenti.

Un caro saluto

Feddy


----------



## Old UnMorto (4 Maggio 2006)

Razionalmente ti do ragione. So che per me la chiave verso il futuro sono le mie figlie, so che loro hanno bisogno di me.


----------



## Non registrato (4 Maggio 2006)

*rimpianti...*

... a volte la notte al buio con gli occhi spalancati rivedo tutta la mia vita passarmi davanti, come scene di un film, vita che sembra oramai lontanissima, scene di felicità, di quando eravamo giovanissimi e ci amavamo tanto...come quando rivedo le foto, volti sorridenti, abbracci, attegiamenti complici, romantici...ma eravamo noi quelli? lacrime furtive rigano il volto, un malessere mi assale inevitabilmente, mi riesce difficile pensare che sono stata proprio IO la causa della nostra fine, del nostro matrimonio, come ho detto ieri, mi sono ritrovata a frantumare la mia vita e quella della mia famiglia. senza neanche rendermene conto. Ricordo quando erano piccoli i bambini, eravamo una famiglia felice, additati da tutti come un nucleo perfetto...ora a volte avverto tristezza nei loro sguardi e pensare che non possono più vivere la quotidianità col padre mi fà sentire veramente a pezzi. Ho cercato in tutti i modi di recuperare, mi sono completamente eclissata travolta dai miei sensi di colpa, accettavo i suoi comportamenti persecutori, i suoi ricatti, le sue ingiurie, senza ribellarmi ma a d un certo punto mi sentivo annullata, senza più dignita e ho detto basta, a quel punto ha cambiato attegiamento, giurando che sarebbe cambiato, che aveva agito sotto l'impulso della rabbia, ma che in fondo mi amava ancora, nonostante tutto, che ero la donna della sua vita. Troppo tardi, l'amore è come una fiamma che va alimentata, costantemente, perennemente...Ora è rimasta amarezza , tanta, rimpianti di come avrebbe potuto essere, se non avessi commesso quell'errore, ma noi siamo persone adulte e riusciamo prima o poi a metabolizzare il dolore, ma i bambini...ricordo ancora con turbamento le lacrime di mio figlio quando gli abbiamo parlato della separazione, continuava a chiedere il perchè e davvero avrei voluto sprofondare, morire...Il tempo guarisce tutte le ferite, forse è vero, ma rimangono cicatrici indelebili, e a volte la notte, diventa un incubo.


----------



## Old UnMorto (4 Maggio 2006)

*Il dolore*

Tu sei una donna che ha sbagliato e ha provato a recuperare. Hai messo in gioco te stessa per il vostro rapporto e per i figli.


----------



## Non registrato (4 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Tu sei una donna che ha sbagliato e ha provato a recuperare. Hai messo in gioco te stessa per il vostro rapporto e per i figli. Non so se eri innamorata del tuo amante ma, anche se non lo eri, comunque hai chiesto perdono e hai provato a salvare il salvabile. Siamo fatti di sangue e carne e al centro di tutto il nostro universo c'è un cuore che pulsa: possiamo sbagliare. Io ammetto questa possibilità e so perdonare. Potrebbe non servire e il rapporto potrebbe spegnersi a causa di quelle cicatrici che si riaprono o che non si richiudono mai veramente. In quel caso sarebbe diverso, significa che il vostro amore ha almeno meritato una fine consapevole ed ha avuto una possibilità per la quale avete lottato insieme.
> Io ho una donna che non pensa neppure di aver sbagliato. L'unico sbaglio che pensa di aver fatto è quello di non avermi detto che si stava inamorando di un altro. Sembra non sfiorarla neppure il pensiero che quello che doveva dirmi è che sentiva il nostro amore spegnersi e darmi una possibilità di lottare per riaccenderlo PRIMA che si innamorasse di un altro. Lei sostiene che l'altro non c'entra nulla con la fine del nostro rapporto. Anzi ora dice che l'ha "lasciato". Ma mente e non sa neppure farlo bene.
> Il dolore immenso da cui non riesco a sollevarmi non è nel tradimento in sé, seppure questo è devastante, ma nella sua assoluta volontà di non fare nulla per salvare la nostra famiglia. Le ho chiesto un anno di prova, insieme, cambiando città. Poi quello che sarà sarà. Lei non è disposta neppure a mettersi in aspettativa a lavoro in questi giorni di dolore e continua ad andare in ufficio da lui. Io sto impazzendo. Dice che in aspettativa perderebbe i soldi che servono a mandare le bimbe al centro estivo nel mese di giugno. E' rimasta in silenzio quando le ho fatto notare che se sta in aspettativa, non c'è bisogno di alcun centro estivo. Non ci aveva neppure pensato.
> Capisci? Il mio dolore deriva dalla consapevolezza che lei ha già buttato nel cestino il nostro amore. Quello che fino a due mesi fa continuavamo a dirci che era tutta la nostra vita. Per me lo era davvero. Mi sembra ieri quando mi diceva con lo sguardo angosciato se avessi conosciuto qualcuna a lavoro, magari una ventenne, a 40anni ai maschi succede con facilità, e io ci scherzavo su, dicendole che per me era lei ad avere sempre 20 anni. Ma lei a volte insisteva e diceva con tristezza che sentiva che l'avrei lasciata per una donna più giovane. Mi chiedo quali errori enormi debba aver fatto per aver provocato una metamorfosi così brutale in lei.
> ...


Mi sembra di specchiarmi nella descrizione che fai dei tuoi sentimenti. 
anche mio marito mi ripeteva fino all'inverosimile di aver paura di perdermi; e anche lui, scoperto il suo tradimento, mi ha accusato, e ancora mi accusa con aggressività di essere la causa della rottura della nostra coppia . Ha insinuato in me il dubbio di essere inadeguata come moglie, amante e madre.
Ma ora basta!Ho sopportato abbastanza nell'illusione che ci fosse qualcosa da salvare. Oggi, a mente quasi fredda, ho la consapevolezza di provare parecchi sentimenti, ma certamente non amore nei suoi confronti.
Accadrà anche a te, la rabbia e il risentimento per essere stati gli involontari protagonisti di una storia che non abbiamo scritto noi, non scompaioiono, ma rimane la ferma volontà di non lasciarsi trascinare a fondo da chi in realtà non ha neanche il coraggio di guardarti in faccia. Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (4 Maggio 2006)

Far passare il tempo. Ecco la chiave


----------



## Non registrato (4 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Far passare il tempo. La chiave è questa vero Diana? Io non so se tuo marito ha dato almeno un'altra possibilità alla vostra storia. Se dopo che l'hai scoperto, accuse a parte, ha smesso di frequentare quella donna e ha provato ad andare avanti. Poi è chiaro che può finire, che è pure probabile che finisca, ma finirebbe in modo diverso. Nel mio caso, oscillazioni di lei a parte, sembra proprio che la nostra storia non abbia più alcuna speranza. E' questo buttare tutto nella spazzatura che mi ha ucciso. Io ho in corso un trasferimento da Milano a Roma, chiesto e otenuto sulla scia di una promessa da lei inizialmente fatta e che ora non vuole più mantenere. Milano avrebbe significato tornare in una città in cui anche lei fino a due ani fa (prima dell'inizio della sua storia con l'altro) voleva andare. Significherebbe poterci concentrare solo sul nostro rapporto di coppia e capire il da farsi. Quando nei fine settimana riesco a farla parlare e ci passo ore e ore sembra tornare quella di prima. Ma il lunedì, tornata da lavoro, cioè da lui, è tutta un'altra cosa. Per questo Milano sembrava l'unica strada per fare l'estremo tentativo. Abbiamo messo anche in vendita la casa di Roma. Ora quello che si profila è che io andrò a Milano senza di lei e senza bambine, lei con la metà del ricavato della casa si vuole comprare un appartamento e io farei lo stesso lassù. Ma a che serve? Dovrei forse restare qui e poi? Mi sento tradito mille volte e l'ultimo a cui penso è il tradimento fisico. Gli altri sono molto più dolorosi.


Mio marito si é lasciato aperte parecchie possibilità! Non ha mai avuto alcuna reale intenzione di abbandonare la sua casa. Pretende invece di poter barcamenarsi tra moglie e amante, senza perdere la sicurezza (anche economica della prima) e il divertimento dell'amichetta.
ma in questo modo non mi lascia alcuna possibilità di vivere finalmente con magggiore dignità. Ma ti ripeto; per me é forse più facile, perchè non provo amore.
Nel tuo caso forse é diverso: lasciare la tua città significherebbe forse perdere oltre che lei, il mondo che ami. Pensaci. Diana


----------



## Non registrato (4 Maggio 2006)

*...lontano..*

..c'è chi asserisce che anche se vai in capo al mondo o sulla luna i problemi ti seguiranno ovunque, quando è successo, io pur di salvare il salvabile ho accettato di trasferirmi sia dalla casa in cui abitavamo, sia dal lavoro, dove avevo conosciuto Lui...ma non è servito a nulla, anzi, quella soluzione io l'avevo accettata solo con la speranza di poterlo in qualche modo aiutare, capivo che quando la mattina uscivo per andare in ufficio, mio marito era ossessionato dall'idea che potessi incontrarlo, vederlo, parlarci e quando tornavo a casa era uno strazio, a volte si limitava a guardarmi male a volte cominciava a rinfacciarmi...era sospettoso, stava male. Mi sono messa nei suoi panni e ho cercato di andargli incontro, ho chiesto il trasferimento vicino casa, lui mi accompagnava e mi riprendeva, praticamente ero sotto il suo totale controllo, ma non è servito a nulla! Fuggire è inutile, è solo un'illusione a cui ci si aggrappa per non cadere nel baratro della disperazione. Fai bene ad andare da solo, forse la solitudine ti servirà a capire i tuoi veri sentimenti, a scindere i ricordi dalla realtà, a volte siamo solo legati al passato, siamo innamorati di ciò che eravamo un tempo, ma le persone cambiano e così pure i sentimenti. Penso che per un uomo accettare un tradimento sia ancora più difficile, si mette in discussione la sua vita viene vissuto come un completo fallimento e si sente vittima inconsapevole del destino....non so, le responsabilità non possono mai essere di uno soltanto.


----------



## Old UnMorto (4 Maggio 2006)

Le responsabilità le ho sicuramente. Ma vorrei capirle fino in fondo per rifondare la nostra unione su basi migliori. In questo però non ho nessun aiuto.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Maggio 2006)

Sarò forse brutale, caro amico, ma credo che se una minima possibilità tu possa avere di farle capire cosa lei sta facendo alla vostra famiglia, è quella di smetterla di pregarla, di accettare tutto, ma di recuperare una tua dignità.
Sarà dura allontanarti ma resta a fare lo zerbino non credo sia la soluzione migliore, nè quella che la può eventualmente riconquistare.
Lasciale il "peso" (per te dolce, per lei molto meno perchè la limiterebbe) delle figlie per qualche tempo, dell'arrangiarsi, mostrati deciso, vai dall'avvocato e metti nero su bianco la separazione (mi pare che ancora tu non l'abbia fatto), falle capire insomma che dici basta.
Basta alle umiliazioni che ti fa subire, basta al giocare all'amante del capo, falle cadere adosso insomma tutta la responsabilità del suo atto.
NON essere generoso con lei, mostrale un aspetto di te che magari non pensa tu  possa avere, ovvero quello dell'uomo duro, incazzato, offeso ma consapevole dell'essere nel giusto.
Certe persone capiscono solo quando vedono che non hanno più il coltello dalla parte del manico (con il tuo atteggiamento oggi lei sente questo, consapevolmente o no), che la cosa non è rosa e viole e cosa significherà davvero trovarsi da sola, libera magari di vedere il proprio amante, ma con qualche problema almeno gestionale in più.

Scusa la volgarità, ma ... TIRA FUORI LE PALLE!!!


----------



## Bruja (4 Maggio 2006)

*morto*

Non ho altro da dire che condividere in toto Fedifrago............. 
La sola speranza che hai è di renderla consapevole e reattiva, il resto è un film scontato che abbiamo visto tutti ed in cui eviterei di impantanarmi.
Bruja


----------



## Old UnMorto (5 Maggio 2006)

Tra le accuse che lei mi lancia e che sempre mi ha lanciato, c'è quella di essere troppo duro, di aver sempre preso io tutte le decisioni


----------



## Non registrato (5 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Tra le accuse che lei mi lancia e che sempre mi ha lanciato, c'è quella di essere troppo duro, di aver sempre preso io tutte le decisioni, di essere sempre stato "tutto d'un pezzo" assiso su un trono irraggiungibile fatto di ideali, valori e obiettivi macinati come un caterpillar ecc, mentre lei era la fallita, quella afflitta dal doppio, triplo ruolo di donna, moglie e madre e così via.
> Quando accadono cose di questo genere la colpa non è mai di uno solo, così ricevuto il colpo, mi sono fermato e mi sono fatto un esame di coscienza, sforzandomi di comprendere i miei errori e di portarla al dialogo con la dolcezza. Il mio atteggiamento è questo adesso, anche se ho avuto momenti di perdita della pazienza e di scontro. Ma ho visto che ad un mio atteggiamento duro verso di lei ha sempre corrisposto una sua chiusura totale e inevitabilmente siamo finiti al muro contro muro. In questo momento sto ancora cercando di salvare il salvabile e in questi casi il senso di responsabilità incombe sul più forte che deve esserlo abbastanza da non farsi prendere dai concetti preconfezionati come appunto quello del "tirar fuori le palle" o del "rifarsi una vita lasciando lei a cuocersi nel suo brodo". Ci sono due bambine di mezzo e c'è una storia d'amore lunga 18 anni ed entrambi non meritano la debolezza di tutti e due. Basta e avanza la sua di debolezza. Quindi caro Feddy, io credo che le palle non si tirino fuori con
> 
> tteggiamenti orgogliosi o con prese di posizione muscolari. Queste, a mio parere, sarebbero scelte che denunciano le stesse debolezze che ha manifestato lei. Penso invece che "tirar fuori le palle" significhi avere la forza di mettersi in discussione e lottare per un dialogo persino in queste condizioni. Ma certo, tutto questo ha un limite. Io questo limite l'ho fatto coincidere con la mia partenza per Milano. Se lei avrà il buon senso di seguirmi con le bimbe per fare un ultimo tentativo bene, altrimenti già le ho detto a chiare lettere che mi avrà perso definitivamente.
> ...


Allontanarsi da casa va bene, può essere una ottima soluzione. La tua assenza avrebbe l'effetto di far comprendere a tua moglie che non é poi così facile vivere senza un "tutore" e ti restituirebbe sicuramente quella serenità che hai perduto. 
Ma mi chiedo: é necessario frapporre tra te  e le bambine tanti chilometri? A tua moglie farebbero certamente bene, ma non alle tue figlie. Non puoi cercare per il momento una soluzione meno drastica.
Lo so, non sono affari miei, ma te lo dico solo perchè nonostante non mi dispiacerebbe veder "evaporare" mio marito, l'ipotesi di non vedere più i miei figli, mi fa star male anche fisicamente. Diana


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2006)

*Un morto*

I problemi fra te e tua moglie riguardano voi due e basta, le figlie non c'entrano, tant'è che qualunque giudice potrebbe dirvi che ci si separa come coniugi e mai come genitori.
Fossi in te mi concentrerei sul far sì che le figlie sentano il meno possibile i vostri problemi e, per quanti siano i km. che ti separano da loro, il tuo ruolo è di esserci quando DEVI esserci.......
Quanto a tua moglie, forse non si tratta neppure di tirar fuori le"palle" nè di incomprensione; quello che appare è che se il dialogo lo stabilsce lei va tutto bene, se lo stabilisci tu c'è la chiusura.......... non è dialogo, si chiama franchigia ricattatoria.  
E' vero che 18 anni di condivisione non si buttano e che avreste una famiglia consolidata, ma appunto per i 18 anni, che fine dovrebbe fare il rispetto personale che dovete a voi stessi e riciprocamente, specie a te come compagno di vita?
Intendiamoci lei non è la strega cattiva e tu non sei l'agnello sacrificale, ma santa pazienza, chi ha inciampato???????????????? Bisognerà pure che da quello inizi un dialogo costruttivo ammettendo colpe e défaillances !!
Nessuno impone atteggiamenti orgogliosi o condizioni muscolari, ma in nome della comprensione non è neppure possibile stare sdraiati o ginocchioni.
Dici bene quando parli di cuore che non senti e di non voler far pagare ad altri debolezze "vostre", ma queste debolezze andrebbero affrontate, non fatte pesare, e la prima a doverle affrontare è tua moglie, in nome e per conto delle figlie che subiscono questo status quo. 
Ogni donna può essere moglie e migliorarsi in questo ruolo: madre la si è, punto e basta, e questo comporta consapevolezza, maturità e senso del superiore interesse dei figli.
Auguri
Bruja


----------



## Old UnMorto (5 Maggio 2006)

La lontananza spero che possa restituire a me e anche a mia moglie la serenità e l'equilibrio e questo è importante anche per le bambine.


----------



## Old UnMorto (5 Maggio 2006)

Bruja, in questo momento credo che mia moglie sia fuori di sè. Il dialogo è impossibile perché sembra non avere consapevolezza di quello che ha fatto e di quello che sta ancora per fare.
Di questo sono convinto e forse il tempo e la lontananza potranno aiutarla, e aiutare me, a comprendere il presente, il passato e il nostro futuro con maggiore chiarezza. Quella verso cui ci stiamo avviando non è una separazione serena, nel qual caso la vicinanza di tutti e due i coniugi avrebbe potuto aiutare le figlie ad assorbire meglio questo brutto dono che stiamo facendo alle loro vite. E' una separazione frutto della scoperta di un tradimento che alla fine si è rivelata solo la punta di un iceberg. 
In fondo è tutto qui e da questo dobbiamo partire. Credo che inizialmente la lontananza ci farà bene  se riusciremo a non intaccare il nostro ruolo di genitori. Poi si vedrà. Io voglio tornare a vivere, sento di avere dentro ancora molte cose da dare ed esprimere. Ma probabilmente tra 10 minuti tornerò a desiderare solo di sparire dalla faccia della terra. In questo momento è così. Sono su una sinusoide impazzita e non riesco a scendere.
Grazie per gli auguri


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2006)

*un morto*

Scusa se mi intrometto di nuovo fra te e la tua interlocutrice Diana, ma dalle tue spiegazioni si evince che il primo sacrificio per lei lo hai fatto tu sradicandoti dalla tua città.  Trovo pretestuoso sostenere che il motivo siano le amicizie iniziali delle bambine.......... forse era il suo habitat che non voleva cambiare venendo al nord.
E comunque Milano-Roma è un tragitto che faccio spessissimo, e che ha molteplici soluzioni di raccordo, credo quindi che potrai gestire bene le tue permanenze in famiglia.
Parlo per me e solo per me, ma come moglie non avrei difficoltà, essendo al suo posto, a cercare di dimostrare che voglio ricostruire il rapporto accettando piccoli sacrifici ed un eventuale spostamento per riavvicinarmi a mio marito.
Si tratta sempre di volere...........
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (5 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Diana, allontanarsi è dettato da mille motivi. Milano è una città in cui mi sento a casa. Pensa che due anni fa, dopo che per anni eravamo stati sempre tutti d'accordo a voler tornare al nord, alla fine ero rimasto a Roma solo per far contenta mia moglie che (ovviamente) aveva cambiato idea sul trasferimento adducendo quali motivi la serenità delle bimbe che avevano appena fatto amicizia con delle bimbe vicine di casa. Ma questa permanenza era avvenuta con mio estremo sacrificio perché io a Roma non sto affatto bene. La lontananza spero che possa restituire a me e anche a mia moglie la serenità e l'equilibrio e questo è importante anche per le bambine. Magari l'aiuta a capire il ruolo che finora ho avuto con le bimbe e l'aiuto che le ho sempre dato, visto che non l'ha mai riconosciuto e compreso. Certo le vedrò meno e loro ne soffriranno, così come ne soffrirò io. Vedrò che piega prenderanno le cose i primi mesi di lontananza. Ma io sono disposto ad averle su con me anche senza di lei, e non è escluso che più in là possa accadere questo. Così come non è escluso il contrario, cioè che sia io a riavvicinarmi. Per ora ho bisogno di recuperare me stesso, i miei interessi, le mie amicizie e le mie passioni, cosa che non riesco a fare in queste condizioni e in questa città.


Vedi, una decisione tu l'hai già presa, e questo non può che far piacere a chi come me, capisce il groviglio di sensazioni che stai provando. 
Ma da come ti descrivi, si capisce che sei abbastanza lucido per comprendere quello che fai. Non hai bisogno di consigli: hai già guardato dentro di te. Ma una cosa credo ti sia utile sapere: non devi affatto "ricominciare" la tua vita, ma semplicemente "continuarla". I diciotto anni della tua vita che tua moglie sembra voler buttare alle ortiche, costituiscono un patrimonio di vita per te e per gli altri. Hai costruito, amato, vissuto per lei, ma anche a prescindere da lei.Questo ricordalo sempre!

 In bocca al lupo "morto che parla"!


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2006)

*............*

Ti comprendo bene e spero che a breve tu riesca a rdtrovare quell'equilibrio che ti permetta di vedere in modo chiaro sì che tu possa fare scelte oculate.
Non ho molto da dirti salvo che ogni persona ha un'esistenza nella quale deve cercare di esaltare la parte migliore di sè proprio perchè, così facendo, riesce a dare agli altri le migliori risultanze della propria vita.
In questo contesto credo che il tuo pseudonimo sia tutt'affatto contrario a quello che tu evidenzi; tu fai scelte di vita per viverla, non negazioni della medesima.
Bruja


----------



## Old UnMorto (5 Maggio 2006)

Bruja, la cosa è più complicata in realtà. 
So bene che Milano Roma è gestibilissima e questo mi tranquillizza riguardo alle bambine.


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2006)

*..............insomma*

Mischiando i fattori il risultato non solo non cambia, ma ha anche una motivazione più mirata oltre che più miserina.......... la gioia era dovuta alla buona notizia di non dover interrompere la sua storia.
Va beh.......... non infieriamo.
Credo che tu abbia fatto, alla luce della tua spiegazione, la scelta più saggia ed oculata possibile. Se saprai essere vicino comunque alle tue figlie, il non averti a portata di mano da parte di tua moglie potrebbe essere incentivante e creare presupposti atti a trovare una via di accomodamento. E comunque, tu nel frattempo, ritornerai a vivere come è giusto che sia.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2006)

*Postilla*

Mi era sfuggita una cosa che volevo puntualizzare.
Sarei stata molto comprensiva anche se non permissiva, se si fosse trattato di una trasgressione occasionale, di un fatto accidentale, ma una storia reiterata per due anni mi fa pensare che dei 18 anni passati con te ha fatto un relativo investimento esistenziale.
Posso comprendere il tradimento, in senso sostanziale, è possibile cambiare idea circa sentimenti ed affettività, ma due anni di inganni sarebbe davvero necessario spiegarli in modo esauriente, specie se si cerca di salvare il rapporto e la famiglia.
Consolati, spesso noi donne ci rendiamo conto di quello che avevamo giusto quando rischiamo di perderlo, ed è qui che una DONNA dovrebbe dimostrare la stoffa di cui è fatta. Dagli errori bisogna imparare e far tesoro dei loro insegnamenti, diversamente valiamo esattamente gli errori che facciamo.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (5 Maggio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Mi era sfuggita una cosa che volevo puntualizzare.
> Sarei stata molto comprensiva anche se non permissiva, se si fosse trattato di una trasgressione occasionale, di un fatto accidentale, ma una storia reiterata per due anni mi fa pensare che dei 18 anni passati con te ha fatto un relativo investimento esistenziale.
> Posso comprendere il tradimento, in senso sostanziale, è possibile cambiare idea circa sentimenti ed affettività, ma due anni di inganni sarebbe davvero necessario spiegarli in modo esauriente, specie se si cerca di salvare il rapporto e la famiglia.
> Consolati, spesso noi donne ci rendiamo conto di quello che avevamo giusto quando rischiamo di perderlo, ed è qui che una DONNA dovrebbe dimostrare la stoffa di cui è fatta. Dagli errori bisogna imparare e far tesoro dei loro insegnamenti, diversamente valiamo esattamente gli errori che facciamo.
> Bruja


Cara Bruja, il disamore non si spiega! Ed é solo fonte di dolore cercare spiegazioni ch in realtà non esistono. Torno a ripetere che ci si salva solo se si riparte da se stessi cercando di utilizzare tutte quelle risorse che si é scoperto di avere durante la crisi del proprio matrimonio.
Smettere di sforzarsi di vivere per l'altro e volgere le proprie energie a salvaguardare l'equilibrio personale. Non é egoismo, ma sano istinto di sopravvivenza .  I nostri figli hanno il diritto di vederci sereni e di imparare attraverso di noi l'autostima. Diana


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

Concordo che il disamore non abbia spiegazioni, ho chiarito che si può cambiare idea o stato circa i propri sentimenti, ma due anni di inganni, una qualche spiegazione di metodo, se non di concetto, dimostrerebbero maturità circa le proprie scelte, non fosse che per il rispetto che si dovrebbe avere per sè e la propria autostima.
Condivido in assoluto che mantenere sempre nel rapporto di coppia lo spazio e le proprie energie personali è scelta saggia non di divisione ma di arricchimento che concima il rapporto medesimo e, quando questo trovasse degli ostacoli, è una risorsa non aver abdicato ai soli sentimenti occlusivi la nostra quotidianità.  Va da sè che i figli possono solo beneficiare di questa scelta esistenziale.
Cordialità
Bruja


----------



## Old UnMorto (5 Maggio 2006)

Forse la lontananza Bruja le farà l'effetto che tu dici e forse capirà quello che ha perso e che ha fatto. Temo però che a quel punto la porta la troverà chiusa.


----------



## Old UnMorto (5 Maggio 2006)

Alla fine penso che in questo mondo più si da, più ci si mette in gioco e più si riceve ma, allo stesso tempo, più si rischia. Va bene così.


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2006)

*persuasione*

Non saprei che altra parla usare per indicare il tuo stato d'animo.
Assunto che tu sia nello stato di massima sofferenza e di profonda incapacità di farti ragioni di come sono andate le cose, credo che più che arrovellarti devi avere la sana pazienza utile a considerare che il tempo, questo eterno medico, potrà certamente rimettere a posto molte caselle e riordinare l'importanza, i valori e la sofferenza che ora non riesci a valutare con la giusta prospettiva.
Mi pare che tu sia ottimo giudice di te stesso e della tua realtà, tanto che la considerazione che hai dei tuoi amici dal piacevole divertimento "usa e getta" è esattamente quella che qualunque persona con una decente autostima dovrebbe avere.
Spesso si pensa che il mondo sia dei furbi, di chi sfrutta ogni occasione, dei famosi "carpe diem"; che posso dire, non é né supponenza né spocchia ma credo sia un vero spreco ridurre a queste "attività sociali" le attitudini e le qualità umane.
D'altronde ognuno si fa bastare ciò che trova soddisfacente per la sua indole; e non è un giudizio ma una semplice rilevazione dei fatti.
Ti auguro che il futuro sia assai più piacevoli di quanto ora ti aspetti.
Bruja


----------



## Old UnMorto (5 Maggio 2006)

Il periodo più duro sarà da qui ad agosto. Poi si vedrà. Dalla vita mi aspetto ora più che mai qualunque cosa. Grazie per il sostegno a tutti. Continuerò a scrivere vicende e sensazioni su questo forum dove, incredibilmente considerando gli standard di internet, ho avuto modo di trovare persone squisite. Ciao da UnMorto che forse ritornerà ad essere Stefano


----------



## Old UnMorto (7 Maggio 2006)

*Niente da fare*

La parte irrazionale ha ripreso il sopravvento. Sono in un vicolo cieco e non ce la faccio più a sopportare questo dolore che tengo dentro me da mesi ormai. Non vedo soluzioni.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> La parte irrazionale ha ripreso il sopravvento. Mi rendo conto chiaramente che con lei non c'è più nulla da fare. Mi rendo conto che l'amore che provo per lei è incondizionato ed è superiore a quello che provo per le bambine. Mi rendo conto che senza che neppure lo sapessi il mio amore per lei era il motore della mia vita e che lei stessa era la mia vita. Dunque sono in un vicolo cieco e non ce la faccio più a sopportare questo dolore che tengo dentro me da mesi ormai. Non vedo soluzioni. Solo il buio.


C'è un amore, Stefano, che deve essere superiore ad ogni altro: l'amore per se stessi. Chiamalo istinto di conservazione, chiamalo egoismo, ma non perderlo mai. Lotta per te stesso, per risalire il baratro di una delusione e una sofferenza atroci. Non perché tua moglie non lo meriti (siamo tutti esseri umani, e tutti sbagliamo, non sta a noi giudicare) ma per te stesso. Perché devi vivere in modo dignitoso e libero, pur nel dolore!
Sono stata fino a pochi giorni fa dall'altra parte della barricata rispetto a te, ma sono un essere umano, e ti sono vicina più di quanto tu possa pensare. Ti penso.


----------



## Old UnMorto (8 Maggio 2006)

Hai ragione, Verena, con la testa so che hai ragione


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

*Umore altalenante*



			
				UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> La parte irrazionale ha ripreso il sopravvento. Mi rendo conto chiaramente che con lei non c'è più nulla da fare. Mi rendo conto che l'amore che provo per lei è incondizionato ed è superiore a quello che provo per le bambine. Mi rendo conto che senza che neppure lo sapessi il mio amore per lei era il motore della mia vita e che lei stessa era la mia vita. Dunque sono in un vicolo cieco e non ce la faccio più a sopportare questo dolore che tengo dentro me da mesi ormai. Non vedo soluzioni. Solo il buio.


Che in queste condizioni il tuo umore sia altalenante, é perfettamente fisiologico.
Ma se ti può essere di consolazione, ti racconto i miei ultimi tre giorni.
Venerdì  sera mio marito, con un atteggiamento che in realtà mi ha sconcertato, mi ha proposto di continuare la nostra vita insieme per amore dei bambini.
Non so di preciso cosa lo animi, (forse gli é balenata per un attimo la paura che possa rendergli pan per focaccia)  ma mi ha proposto una "civile e pacifica convivenza". Bene, diresti te. Ma la cosa più avvilente é che non ha affatto promesso  esplicitamente di abbandonare i suoi diversivi (più di uno sembrerebbe), ma di cercare di essere più rispettoso del concetto di "fedeltà matrimoniale". Seguiva dicendo che  la sua ricerca di nuove emozioni era anche colpa mia e bla bla bla...
Incurante del fatto che non rispondessi (non ce la faccio proprio più!) ha continuato con coccole, baci e tutto il resto.
Mentre pensavo che mi conveniva data l'ora tarda, la stanchezza della settimana e tutto il resto, di non replicare come avrebbe meritato, l'ho lasciato fare, visto che non mi veniva richiesto alcun coinvolgimento.
Nel fine settimana ha continuato a recitare la parte dell'amorevole .
Nonostante mi fossi risolta a buttarlo fuori di casa nei giorni precedenti, vedendo i bambini così contenti dell'isperata tregua, mi sono illusa, per amor loro, di poter recitare anch'io per qualche tempo la parte della moglie comprensiva.
Mi sono accorta che continuava tramite cellulare, e-mail ecc le sue "pubbliche relazioni". Forse sono diventata troppo sospettosa?
Che io non provi più niente é un dato certo, ma che cosa devo fare?
D'alra parte io ho bisogno di tranquillità, anche perche svolgo un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo che ultimamente ha fortemente risentito dei miei malumori- ho dovuto rinunciare anche ad un incarico a cui tenevo tanto, nel timore di non poterlo seguire con attenzione.
Vedi, pure io passo da un'idea all'altra. Ciao, Diana


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Che in queste condizioni il tuo umore sia altalenante, é perfettamente fisiologico.
> Ma se ti può essere di consolazione, ti racconto i miei ultimi tre giorni...
> 
> Ho imparato a mie spese che gli uomini sono dei grandissimi egoisti...pensi che il tornare a casa sia solo x amore dei figli?? davvero lo pensi? il mio ex dopo 4 mesi di vita solitaria è tornato con la coda tra le gambe, non riusciva a stare da solo e lontano dai figli....doveva badare alla casa, cucinarsi, stirarsi, pulire e tutto il resto, inoltre soffriva di solitudin..con me invece...trovava sempre uno sfogo. Ora che siamo divorziati si è subito trovata un'altra, dopo circa due mesi ci è andato pure a convivere! Ora i figli gli mancano di meno, nonostante li potrebbe volvere quando vuole, evita accuaratamente di farlo, forse influirebbe sul suo stato attuale...e anche quando dovrebbe prenderli si inventa un sacco di scuse...ma non gli mancavano tanto??? certi uomini sono proprio degli EGOISTI! pensano al loro tornaconto, noi donne ci rimbocchiamo le maniche, loroo si lamentano e basta, non sanno affrontare le difficoltà, la solitudine hanno sempre bisogno di una balia e non mi stupirei che la persona che ha ora vicino è solo un alternativa, un modo per non stare solo, un'altro appiglio...stai attenta, lui vuole solo farsi i c...zi suoi e sfruttare la situazione a suo favore...


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Non registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> No, non lo penso affatto. Sono perfettamente consapevole che lui sta cercando una soluzione di comodo. Sono io che mi chiedo cosa sia bene per i miei figli. In questa situazione io devo utilizzare il buon senso che lui non possiede. Diana


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

*diana*

Volevo scusarmi con tutti per la mia mancata registrazione. Sono destinata credo a rimanere per il momento "utente no registrata", ma il server che uso non mi consente per il momento di di registrarmi come sarebbe corretto fare. Un grazie a tutti per l'attenzione . Un bacio, Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (8 Maggio 2006)

*Confesso*

Oggi ho sfruttato quello che mi sembra essere un momento di temporaneo equilibrio, per leggermi un po' i vari thread di questo forum. Ho letto e riflettuto. Riflettuto. Mi rendo conto solo adesso che nella gestione (si fa per dire) di quello che mi sta succedendo ho fatto un mucchio di errori. O almeno questo mi dice adesso la mia razionalità che pare abbia ripreso a funzionare.


----------



## Old UnMorto (8 Maggio 2006)

Penso che nonostante quello che ha fatto, glie ne devo essere grata.


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2006)

*Morto?*

Io direi morto probabile prossimo risorto.
Non mi dilungo in riposte praticamente uguali stanti le tue domande; è vero che non avresti mai dovuto dire nulla di incriminante alle figlie, loro sono fuori dai vostri giochi, aggiungo sporchi giochi, perchè se è vero che a te resta la colpa di un comportamento troppo altalenante, penalizzante e poco propedeutico, a tua moglie, e sia chiaro una volta per tutte, va la colpa di non aver messo nulla in conto, neppure che tu fossi impreparato di fronte a tanto sfascio  (uso questa parola vista l'entità del disastro psicologico che ti sta creando).
Partiamo quindi dal presupposto che se tu abbia sbagliato, il che non fa di lei un'anima candida, poichè se strada facendo si cambia idea circa un matrimonio, il pedaggio della scissione lo si paga sempre e comunque in forma comune, cosa che lei non ha ancora ben chiara. 
Direi che al momento la soluzione che hai trovato sia e resti la sola possibile.
Vai a Milano e restaci, la lontananza medicherà astio e livore ad entrambi, e se avrete qualche possibilità, solo il tempo e la distanza la evidenzierà. Alla peggio, visto che lei sostiene di non essere più legata a te, dovrai fartene una ragione e pensare che la vita non finisce, mai, solo perchè finisce un amore.................. di amore non si muore, perfino i suicidi veri hanno altre motivazioni; quelli per amore sono solo tentativi non riusciti fatti per attirare l'attenzione (lo dicono le statistiche di settore).
Quindi a costo di essere secca, poco accomodante e magari per darti lo scossone che credo sia la sola cosa utile al momento, evita di piangerti addosso. Lei potrà avere tutte le ragioni del mondo e magari tu hai dei concorsi di colpa, ma se il dialogo è mancato non può essere solo colpa tua, e le corna, reiterate e riconfermate dall'intenzione di proseguirle mi pare siano un biglietto da visita molto chiarificatore sulla caratterialità, mi auguro contingente, di tua moglie.
Tu avevi modo di comportarti meglio nell'ambito domestico, ma non è che questo sollevi lei dalla facciatosta di pretendere comunque franchigia ad oltranza. Il dolore di un tradimento necessita di tempo per essere metabolizzato, lei voleva passarci la solita spugna definitiva. 
Abbia la decenza di prendersi le sue responsabilità e la smetta di essere puerile nel credere che il male fatto ad una parsona debba essere governato in maniera da non disturbare la sua vita "sociale extra".........
Probabilmente questo post non piacerà a molti, forse apparirò restriva e restrittiva, ma quando accadrà il miracolo che un partner prima di un tradimento, faccia sì che in nome del rispetto e della stima iniziale che ha creato un nucleo di coppi, eviti la furbata di ingannare e raggirare la buonafede di chi divide con noi scelte e responsabilità?
Certe cose le faccio passare a vent'anni, quando si ha famiglia e figli, si può cambiare idea, ma non si può pensare di salvare sempre capra e cavoli a danno di chi già ha subito l'offesa iniziale.
Resto da ora in poi fuori dalla diatriba, ma ti sprono, come gli altri ad avere amor proprio ed autostima, beni imprescindibili per un vivere decoroso;  ma rammenta che coloro che offrono attenuanti ai traditori, quando si ritrovano casualmente dall'altra parte, diventano molto più obiettivi e comprensivi verso quel ruolo, quasi che solo provando sulla propria pelle si capisca il dolore del tradimento. 
Non lo dico io ma anni di frequentazioni di forum come questo ed infiniti confronti con l'una e l'altra parte.   
La notizia buona è che chi ha salvato il matrimonio, spesso ne è stato felice, chi invece si è separato, ha trovato altri amori e ragioni di vita, nonostante il pessimismo iniziale.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*



			
				UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Cara Diana, mi pare che stiamo nella stessa situazione. Solo che mia moglie, da donna, sembra essere più onesta di tuo marito e quindi non mi concede nessuna illusione. Penso che nonostante quello che ha fatto, glie ne devo essere grata. Io a differenza tua, l'amo. E questo è un dolore nel dolore. All'anonima, vorrei solo dire che come vedi, non è una questione di uomini e donne. Ci possiamo trovare tranquillamente a parti invertite. Le regole non le fa' il sesso secondo dei cliché predefiniti, ma le fanno le persone. Donne o uomini che siano.
> Un abbraccio, Stefano


Caro Stefano, penso che con le bambine tu abbia fatto un bel pasticcio! Cerca di rimediare in fretta prima di partire. Per quanto riguarda il resto, voglio anche io confessare che non sono certo la virtù fatta femmina. Ho probabilmente esasperato mio marito in tutti questi anni con le mie ansie di perfezionismo; l'ho imprigionato in una famigliola perfetta : lavoro che va a mille; casa linda e pinta,  bambini educati come principini e via di questo passo. Forse é vero, come dice lui, che lo ho spinto a cercare qualcosa che fosse meno perfetto di sua moglie, a cercare l'evasione...ma certo non l'ho abituato io alle menzogne.
Rimane il fatto che é un ottimo padre (come é stato in passato un buon marito). Questo particolare mi spinge ad accettare parecchie cose.
Ma non so più cosa pensare, non voglio più pensare . Ciao Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (8 Maggio 2006)

Un tradimento non si può mai giustificare.


----------



## Non registrato (8 Maggio 2006)

*diana*

Le nostre storie un pò si somigliano, ma non direi che sono proprio identiche: mio marito é una persona con mille interessi culturali, un'ottima educazione e un lavoro più che sodisfacente da un punto di vista sia intellettuale che economico. E' un uomo certamente affascinante, sa nascondere bene alle altre tutte le sue debolezze, mostrando solo i lati più brillanti del suo carattere. Io non gli ho mai rubato la scena.
Credo di essere una persona mediamente in gamba, ma non ho mai fatto la superdonna, non mi metto mai (per carattere) al centro dell'attenzione. 
All'interno della coppia mi rendo conto di aver preso io la maggior parte delle decisioni, penso anche di averlo guidato nel suo lavoro spingendolo a raggiungere obiettivi che da solo, a causa delle sue più nascoste insicurezze, non avrebbe forse raggiunto. E' questo  probabilmente che non mi perdona. Ha utilizzato il tradimento, come rivincita su di me- è la sua stessa ammissione-
Non sto cercando di giustificarlo, sia chiaro, ma posso capirlo. Il primo tradimento è stato dettato sicuramente dalla volontà di rivincita nei miei confronti, poi penso che la vicenda gli sia sfuggita di mano e abbia utilizzato l'evasione (sessuale e non) come strumento di elaborazione di tutte le sue frustrazioni.
E così facendo siamo arrivati al punto in cui siamo. Ma forse lui ha ragione, mi capita spesso di pensare che la mia vita sarebbe perfetta senza le sue intemperanze. Sono arrivata al punto di considerarlo l'anello debole della storia, l'unico neo della mia esistenza. Mi rendo conto che ciò é sbagliato, che non é così che si ama, ma io non lo amo più infatti.
Quando questa maledetta storia finirà, perchè finirà in un modo o nell'altro, probabilmente mi renderò conto di dover cambiare il modo di vivere i miei sentimenti. Se mi innamorerò ancora,(ipotesi per adesso distante) spero di farlo non perchè ne ho bisogno, ma perchè avrò accettato l'altro per quello che è.
Per quanto riguarda il tradimento, io penso che lo si possa perdonare in linea di principio, ma non credo che si possa recuperare la fiducia e l'affidamento totale al partner.
Con affetto, Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (8 Maggio 2006)

Non so se il tradimento si possa superare. Non so se la fiducia potrà mai tornare come prima.


----------



## Bruja (8 Maggio 2006)

*Stefano*

Cindivido gran parte di quanto hai scritto, la sola cosa che posso rilevare ulteriormente è che il dialogo, l'analisi e il volersi discostare da astio e livore per affrontare questa nuova situazione pare esista solo da parte tua.
Per carità, nessuna croce su nessuno, in fondo senza un Giuda non avremmo avuto la Redenzione, ma nelle nostre azioni e soprattutto nella reazione alle nostre azioni si connota la nostra vera entità morale, spirituale ed esistenziale. Tu e Diana elaborate le problematiche............ ma vedo molta solitudine in questo, ed è un vero peccato, unoi spreco di possibilità umane.
Auguro ad entrambi di avere successo in quello che intimamente sperate accada.
Bruja


----------



## Old UnMorto (8 Maggio 2006)

Forse cerco ancora di giustificarla? Forse mento a me stesso? Non lo so.


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

*Vuole la guerra*

La situazione è di nuovo precipitata. Tuttavia stavolta sto lottando per non mollare la fiammella della razionalità.


----------



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

E' solo l'inizio! E' da più di sei mesi che mio marito ed io facciamo questo genere di discorsi! Prima impazziscono d'amore per il primo  venuto (o prima venuta) e sembrano disposti a tutto pur di vivere le loro passioni, poi si fanno due conti e diventano ragionieri! Hai capito perchè non amo più mio marito?
Per quanto riguarda me oggi sto talmente male da non riuscire neanche a descrivere quello che è successo ieri. Ciao. Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

E' solo l'inizio. Queste esatte parole me le ha dette anche un mio amico.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Lei prima incassa la risposta, poi mi dice, sempre astiosa, che se il trasferimento dovesse tardare io me ne devo andare, perché lei non vuole più la coabitazione. Rispondo che in tal caso deve chiedere la separazione e poi dovremo aspettare la pronuncia di un giudice. Aggiungo, che in un caso simile io dovrei andare in affitto (non ho la minima intenzione di tornare da papà) e quindi la bella vita che sta facdendo adesso finirebbe. Ma soprattutto finirebbe probabilmente anche il nuoto per le bimbe, il loro corso d'inglese e tanto altro, visto che la villa in cui siamo ha costi di gestione piuttosto alti. Risponde alzando la voce chiedendomi come fanno allora tutti i miei colleghi (e ce ne sono molti) separati. Nel frattempo scende una delle bimbe a chiamarmi per leggerle la favola della buona notte e il discorso si interrompe lì


Stefano, sono sinceramente allibita.
Sul serio.
E tu ami questa donna più delle tue figlie?! 
Ma riabbiti!!!! E subito!!!
Questa donna è un'estranea egocentrica e pericolosa che sta perdendo sul serio il lume della ragione. E' da rinchiudere.
Te lo dice una che fino a pochi mesi fa era pronta a lasciare il marito MA.....e qui c'è un MA grosso come una casa...con la consapevolezza estrema che ero IO dalla parte del torto, che gli avrei lasciato PER INTERO la casa non solo in comproprietà ma i cui mutui pago e AVREI CONTINUATO A PAGARE per intero io (che guadagno il doppio quasi di quel che che guadagna lui), e che vale quasi 800.000 Euro.
Io ero pronta a lasciargli casa e figli in affido congiunto, ero pronta a vivere in una stamberga vicino a casa pur di stare vicino ai miei figli e non separarli da LUI, padre meraviglioso.
Ero pronta a ridurre ad un terzo il mio stipendio per consentire a lui, pur nel dolore della separazione, di non perdere ne' casa, né figli, né un oncia del suo tenore di vita e delle sue sicurezze, conscia che l'aiuto da lui datomi nella mia carriera dedicandosi ai figli, pur a ruoli invertiti rispetto al solito, andasse riconosciuto fino all'estremo.
Per cui si può essere ADULTERI ma non del tutto irrazionali!!!! O CATTIVI 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sto addirittura chiedendo se fosse per questo che il mio caro e gentile e soprattutto SINCERO E DISINTERESSATO amante non mi abbia voluto: la mia troppa generosità nei confronti del marito, malgrado le buone condizioni economiche di base 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    (ne parlammo a suo tempo nei dettagli).
Comunque sul serio, nervi saldi, e non cedere a queste richieste paradossalmente assurde. Madame non vuole più convivere? CHE SE NE VADA LEI!!!! E DI CORSA!
Ripigliati, te lo scongiuro! Metti al primo posto la serenità anche economica tua e delle tue figlie. Per carità, uscio socciuso per lei (almeno ancora un po') ma non le consentire di perdere ragione e buon senso e soldi (i tuoi).
Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

Grazie per l'abbraccio, meno per il cadaverico!
Beato te che te ne vai da Roma, io invece devo proprio rimanerci.
Magari mio marito trovasse lavoro in un altra città! Ma pare che  non voglia proprio lasciare il campo. Senza speranze, tua Diana.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> E' solo l'inizio! E' da più di sei mesi che mio marito ed io facciamo questo genere di discorsi! Prima impazziscono d'amore per il primo venuto (o prima venuta) e sembrano disposti a tutto pur di vivere le loro passioni, poi si fanno due conti e diventano ragionieri! Hai capito perchè non amo più mio marito?
> Per quanto riguarda me oggi sto talmente male da non riuscire neanche a descrivere quello che è successo ieri. Ciao. Diana


Diana, sul serio, mi dispiace tanto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il tradimento è un gioco che non fa vincere nessuno, se non i più cinici.
Si, hai ragione a non amare più tuo marito.
Quanto a me, il mio amante è morto, ai miei occhi, per le stesse ragioni: amore e passione si sono disintegrati presto non appena si è fatto due conti, e persino il mio stipendio - da lui definito "principesco" - non l'ha più allettato quando ha visto come e quanto volevo, in caso di separazione, sostenere marito e figli. Sono dei bastardi verso tutte le altre parti in gioco. Alla fine come vedi non conta tanto COSA sei (se tradito o traditore) ma COME ti comporti e cosa porti nel cuore.
Un bacio, ti penso


----------



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

Per Verena , grazie per la comprensione, almeno qualcuno oggi mi pensa!
Dal canto mio  oggi vorrei essere una farfalletta leggera leggera che riesce ad incollarsi al primo soggetto di genere maschile che si trova vicino, e non la piccola Cassandra che ha sempre ragione(parole del consorte). Sarei meno stimata, masicuramente più felice. Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

*Verena*

Tu hai ragione, ma io devo fare i conti con la realtà.


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

La speranza c'è sempre bisogna avere la forza di trovarla e aggrapparcisi.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Per Verena , grazie per la comprensione, almeno qualcuno oggi mi pensa!
> Dal canto mio oggi vorrei essere una farfalletta leggera leggera che riesce ad incollarsi al primo soggetto di genere maschile che si trova vicino, e non la piccola Cassandra che ha sempre ragione(parole del consorte). Sarei meno stimata, masicuramente più felice. Diana


Guarda, ti farò ridere un istante, almeno ti sollevi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dopo una crisi particolarmente grave con il mio amante (che chiamerò Vincenzo, come nella canzone Milano e Vincenzo di Alberto Fortis, in quanto particolarmente adatta a lui e che bene esprime i miei sentimenti di DISGUSTO nei suoi confronti, anche se il suo nome è un altro) , infuriata, mi sono iscritta per gioco a febbraio sulla messaggeria di Cupido (Libero).
Ho ricevuto migliaia di contatti.
Alla fine della fiera, scremando scremando, è  venuto fuori un doppio trend.
Gli "amichetti del cuore" e i "basta che respiri".
I "basta che respiri" si suddividono in altre due categorie: con stile e senza.
Senza stile, via, li elimini subito.
Con stile...se ne parla per farsi due risate. Io ho agganciato un prof. universitario, molto gentile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Ogni tanto ci sentiamo, ma poi la cosa è finita lì.
Con gli "amichetti del cuore" parli, parli e non concludi niente.
Però alla fine della fiera, c'è tanta solitudine, tanta voglia di qualcuno con cui scambiare due chiacchiere, da cui farsi ascoltare.
Ne ho ricavato una rosa di cinque amici: cinque amici che, dopo tre mesi, sento quotidianamente, che ben sanno che "non ce n'è" ma con cui discutiamo di tutto, facendoci seppure virtualmente un po' di compagnia.
E comunque quest'esperimento mi ha fatto capire che nella mia storia con Vincenzo non era predominante il desiderio narcisistico di gratificazione (almeno da parte mia) visto che i complimenti non mancano mediante altre strade, ma - almeno per me - c'era un sentimento (immeritato dall'altra parte).
Insomma, è stato un giochino utile e divertente, e molto umano. Io sono sempre stata sincerissima con tutti, e questa è la cosa più importante.
Perché non ci provi?! Al peggio ti diverti!
un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

Grazie per i volenterosi consigli, ma un'agenda così fitta di impegni non fa per me, rischierei di chiamare uno con il nome dell'altro. Se le condizioni sono queste, credo proprio di dovermi rassegnare ad andare a letto con pigiamone e camomilla per il resto dei miei giorni! Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

*E se poi...*

Verena, caspita che consiglio...concreto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    .


----------



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

Circoli culturali, scuole di ballo, palestre... Vedo che ti stai organizzando! Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

Io non ho tempo di fare nulla di tutto questo (circoli, palestra ecc...tra l'altro sto pure ingrassando).


----------



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

*scusate*

Mi scuso sia con Verena, che é molto simpatica, sia con il Morto ( ma guarda che mi fai scrivere), io non critico assolutamente nessuno. Volevo solo significare che entrambi i metodi non fanno per me. E poi, ci sono sempre i vicini di casa, i colleghi, ecc. Qualsiasi cosa scrivo oggi, abbiate la bontà di non tenerla in considerazione .Un bacio a tutti. Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

Io per ora ho solo tanta voglia di parlare con persone che possano capire certi stati d'animo.


----------



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

Anche a me. Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

*Pensieri*

Penso e ripenso. Non ne posso fare a meno.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Maggio 2006)

*Caro stefano, cara diana...*

E' bello "sentirvi", ed è bello che riusciate a "sproloquiare" in questo modo, con dei perfetti sconosciuti quali noi siamo.

Credo che verena intendesse questo, quando parlava di chat (ne frequento alcune e posso confermare di aver trovato spesso delle belle persone). La possibilità di confrontarsi con altri senza farsi sfuorviare dall'appartenenza delle persone a una certa categoria sociale o semplicemente per un giudizio spesso affrettato sulla base della istintualità. 
Certo, ci son rischi dovuti al filtro del computer che consentono di mimetizzarsi e dar immagini distorte di se stessi, ma dopo un pò i lati oscuri emergono, vengono a galla, è quasi  inevitabile.
Nulla vieta poi di approfondire le conoscenze virtuali e trasformarle in reali, l'importante è mantenere quella giusta diffidenza fra ciò che appare e ciò che potremo trovarci innanzi.

A volte si sottovaluta questo mezzo, ma pensate alle possibilità che offre di comunicare a persone che diversamente potrebbero restare aliene alla socialità (penso agli handicappati, ai sordomuti, ne ho conosciuti alcuni e si son rivelate persone fantastiche!).

Certo, esistono gli amici veri quelli a cui si può confidare tutto, anche i nostri lati oscuri, ma quanti sono? uno, due? e riusciamo davvero ad aprirci a loro completamente quando ce li troviamo di fronte e abbiamo problemi come quelli qui trattati? Non sempre purtroppo.

Scusate se ho un pò divagato dal tema principale...


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2006)

*un morto*

Credo che il problema della città sia contingente..........Roma può essere bellissima e passima insieme, ma dipende ovviamente dallo spirito con cui ci vivi. Se avessi avuto un matrimonio felice e sereno staresti benissimo anche lì.
Tornando alla tua consorte, anzi moglie perchè di sorte con te non ne divide proprio, è evidente che quando finisce l'amore, ed il suo è finito in astio ormai, la persona che vediamo è assai diversa da quella che conoscevamo.  Prima lasciava correre quello che la infastidiva, era forse accomodante, eveva interessi diversi, adesso non te ne passa una perchè non si sente in dovere di farlo, è scostante ed anche una madre reprensibile visto come conduce la cosa di fronte alle figlie; aggiungo che ora dimostra i suoi veri interessi: quelli pecuniari!
Credo che ci sia a sufficienza per disamorarsi, o almeno per vedere che tipo di donna sia nel profondo.  Io per prima ti dissi allontanati e valuta prendendo le distanze......... lasciai detto che la porta potevi tenerla aperta, ma visto come si sta comportanto, scusa ma da donna, ti dico che non devi avere alcun tipo di affidabilità su di lei.
Il problema non è più il tradimento, è la sua tenuta morale, il suo egoismo, la sua insipienza come madre e come donna..... non ha considerazione di quello che provoca e di come la possano valutare. Mi fermo perchè non voglio infierire oltre, ma credimi, mi spiace che esistano donne che si comportano come lei perchè giustificano molte delle cattive opinioni che si hanno su tutte le altre.
Cerca solo di minimizzare i danni e di fare bene i conti, non tanto per te quanto nell'interesse superiore delle figlie; lei sa difendersi benissimo da sola. Quanto al fatto che appaia lucida e non colpevole agli occhi di un giudice, rammenta che i giudici, anche se assegnano spesso la prole minore alla madre, non ne sono innamorati e ora, in un caso del genere esiste il nuovo articolo sull'affido condiviso che le impedirà atteggiamenti ricattatori.
Un consiglio, per la causa scegliti un avvocato donna, sono più abili ad interpretare i trabocchetti e le furbate delle donne, specie se anche tua moglie scegliesse a sua volta un'avvocatessa.
Ti auguro di trovare alla svelta, a Milano, la tranquillità e la serenità.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (9 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Mi scuso sia con Verena, che é molto simpatica, sia con il Morto ( ma guarda che mi fai scrivere), io non critico assolutamente nessuno. Volevo solo significare che entrambi i metodi non fanno per me. E poi, ci sono sempre i vicini di casa, i colleghi, ecc. Qualsiasi cosa scrivo oggi, abbiate la bontà di non tenerla in considerazione .Un bacio a tutti. Diana


teso', no problem! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Io infatti volevo farti ridere un po' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sono d'accordo con Stefano che il contatto umano è tutto un'altra cosa, ma a me personalmente quest'espediente di Cupido mi ha fatto  bene, ho tenuto la scheda per un periodo limitato e mi ha aiutato a mettere la storia con Vincenzo in prospettiva. Ho incontrato altra gente che cade e annaspa nel mare magno del tradimento e dintorni (alla nostra età tutte le geometrie sono possibili, sposati, single, separati, pluriseparati, etc.), si è discusso, con alcuni ci sentiamo. Niente di che, io sento ZERO desiderio di farmi di nuovo coinvolgere in una storia extra, ma sta di fatto che all'autostima un pochino fa bene. Pensaci 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

Quello che provo e mi porto dentro, temo farà male per molto altro tempo ancora.


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2006)

*un morto*

Ovviamente non posso che parlare razionalmente,e d'altronde tu stesso lo comprendi.
Qualunque sia il metodo che intendi adottare, è importante che tu veda fino in fondo cosa stia diventando la compagna della tua vita.  Ora ti crea forti contrasti e fasi di alterna disperazione mista a ira, ma il tempo e credo neppure troppo te la farà vedere per quella che è e non per quella che appare ai tuoi sentimenti.
Ripeto non è più il tradimento il problema, ma la stima di cui sarebbe degna questa signora, che sta raggiungendo valore zero.  E, alla fine, diventa difficile amare chi non si stima.
Cordialità
Bruja


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

Il periodo da qui ad agosto sarà determinante.


----------



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

Verena67 ha detto:
			
		

> teso', no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo so, vedremo. Comunque non mi manca la possibilità del contatto umano con altri miei coetanei (e non). Fortunatamente vivo in un ambiente piuttosto vario, tanto da farmi capire di non vivere una esperienza unica, ma ahimè piuttosto frequente e banale. D'altra parte non sono mai stata una persona con preconcetti: non mi sono mai sognata di ritenere intellettualmente poco interessanti i portatori di handicap,- che non frequentano solo internet!- ne' socialmente ai margini.
Il problema non é trovare qualcuno, ma qualcuno per cui ne valga la pena. Ma per il momento non ci penso.Trentasette anni sono pochi certamente per seppellirmi viva e non lo farò. Diana


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Maggio 2006)

*Sii pratico...*

Probabilmente lo avrai già fatto, visto che non mi pari uno sprovveduto, ma allontanandoti da casa, anche se per motivi di lavoro, e andando a stare così lontano, falle firmare che lei ne è consapevole e che condivide la decisione (vedi abbandono del tetto coniugale).
Così come è forse meglio, per ora, mantenere la residenza a Roma e a Milano eleggere solo un domicilio.

Scusa Stefano, se può sembrare indelicato parlarne, ma non vanno mai sottovalutati gli aspetti pratici e vista la di lei attuale ostilità, meglio star nel sicuro.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Non lo so, vedremo. Comunque non mi manca la possibilità del contatto umano con altri miei coetanei (e non). Fortunatamente vivo in un ambiente piuttosto vario, tanto da farmi capire di non vivere una esperienza unica, ma ahimè piuttosto frequente e banale. D'altra parte non sono mai stata una persona con preconcetti: non mi sono mai sognata di ritenere intellettualmente poco interessanti i portatori di handicap,- che non frequentano solo internet!- ne' socialmente ai margini.
> Il problema non é trovare qualcuno, ma qualcuno per cui ne valga la pena. Ma per il momento non ci penso.Trentasette anni sono pochi certamente per seppellirmi viva e non lo farò. Diana


Concordo, io ne ho 38 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E penso che ciò che conta è avere una vita attiva dal punto di vista intellettuale, fatta di scambi con altre persone,etc.
Le modalità possono poi variare, ciò che conta è che non siamo soli al mondo e che non esistiamo solo in funzione della nostra situazione sentimentale, felice o meno che sia.
Un bacio


----------



## Old auberose (9 Maggio 2006)

*Stefano*

Intanto volevo dirti che, per quanto riguarda la casa dei tuoi genitori, se hanno deciso di lasciartela in donazione o successione, rimarrà solo tua.
Comunque informati, perchè le eredità appartengono solo a chi eredita.

Poi, credo che tu non possa fare molto, se non aspettare gli eventi....tanto più se vuoi che sia lei a chiedere la separazione.
Ma per la lontananza dalle bambine, anche se dovrai andare in un'altra città, cerca di vederle il più possibile e di stare loro vicino come puoi.
Questo lei non te lo può negare, ed i figli hanno bisogno di sapere che i genitori li hanno tutti e due. 
Non credo di aver letto quanto anni hanno le tue bimbe, comunque mio figlio aveva 11 anni quando ci siamo separati, ed il primo anno è stato duretto.....poi ha capito che nei suoi confronti le cose cambiavano ma non negli affetti.....

auberose


----------



## Verena67 (9 Maggio 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Probabilmente lo avrai già fatto, visto che non mi pari uno sprovveduto, ma allontanandoti da casa, anche se per motivi di lavoro, e andando a stare così lontano, falle firmare che lei ne è consapevole e che condivide la decisione (vedi abbandono del tetto coniugale).
> Così come è forse meglio, per ora, mantenere la residenza a Roma e a Milano eleggere solo un domicilio.
> 
> Scusa Stefano, se può sembrare indelicato parlarne, ma non vanno mai sottovalutati gli aspetti pratici e vista la di lei attuale ostilità, meglio star nel sicuro.


Questo mi sembra un gran buon consiglio.
Quanto all'andarsene....mmmmm....ho pensieri misti al riguardo. Sicuramente a te servirà per rimettere le cose in prospettiva, ma non rischi di lasciare campo troppo aperto?
un bacio


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Non lo so, vedremo. Comunque non mi manca la possibilità del contatto umano con altri miei coetanei (e non). Fortunatamente vivo in un ambiente piuttosto vario, tanto da farmi capire di non vivere una esperienza unica, ma ahimè piuttosto frequente e banale. D'altra parte non sono mai stata una persona con preconcetti: non mi sono mai sognata di ritenere intellettualmente poco interessanti i portatori di handicap,- che non frequentano solo internet!- ne' socialmente ai margini.
> Il problema non é trovare qualcuno, ma qualcuno per cui ne valga la pena. Ma per il momento non ci penso.Trentasette anni sono pochi certamente per seppellirmi viva e non lo farò. Diana


Non vorrei esser stato frainteso.

Internet deve essere, se si vuole, un'opportunità in più, non una gabbia in cui rinchiudersi tagliando fuori il mondo.

E neppure il book da sfogliare per trovare il principe azzurro, ma persone per cui valga la pena anche farci amicizia, scambiarsi confidenze, instaurare un rapporto in parole povere anche diverso da sesso o amore (anche se molti è quello che cercano e offrono).


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

Caro Fedy, non sei indelicato e anzi ti ringrazio per il consiglio.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Caro Fedy, non sei indelicato e anzi ti ringrazio per il consiglio. Io ho bisogno anche di questi consigli da chi magari ci è già passato e conosce le mille insidie che si celano dietro queste situazioni.
> Almeno da questo punto di vista no, non sono uno sprovveduto. Il mio è un trasferimento che sebbene ho pilotato io a suo tempo (quando la mia adorabile miss mi diceva che sarebbe venuta su), in realtà verrà formalizzato con un atto d'imperio del mio datore di lavoro. Quindi non è frutto di una mia decisione ma un trasferimento "d'autorità per improrogabili esigenze d'impiego".
> *Mi chiedo invece se non sia il caso, prima di andarmene, di passare tutte le utenze della casa di Roma (gas, luce ecc.) a nome di mia moglie.*


Ci sarà tempo a separazione avvenuta, ora, essendo in comunione dei beni, anche se il contratto è a tuo nome, lei è automaticamente cointestataria e coobligata.


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

Beh, lei è cointestataria dell'immobile


----------



## Non registrato (9 Maggio 2006)

*diana*

caro Stefano, andarse per primi da casa, (il trasferimento a causa di lavoro se successivo  alla rottura del rapporto dice poco),spingere il consorte a farlo, utilizzare un atteggiamento che possa essere interpretato come minaccioso o ricattatorio, anche solo verbalmente,  tale da spingere il marito o la moglie a frequentare uno psicologo (anche se non é così), ecc.sono tutte posizioni che vanno ponderate attentamente e che in sede di giudizio costituiscono comunque un elemento che verrà valutato (anche in caso di consensuale).
Questo é il motivo per cui me ne sto buona buona ed ho nei confronti di mio marito (avvocato) un atteggiamento se non di resa incondizionata, almeno di tregua armata.
Lo so che sono cattiva a dirtelo, ma considera che tua moglie, se é riuscita a fartela sotto al naso per due anni, forse tanto priva di accortezze non é.
Per quanto mi riguarda, se davvero vuoi proseguire con la linea dura, procurati un avvocato . Ricordati poi, che i figli amano il padre solo se la madre lo consente (in linea di massima); quindi se tieni alle tue figlie ti conviene essere molto docile su determinati argomenti . L'adulterio, anche se moralmente esecrabile non costituisce reato, ma il mancato assolvimento dei doveri economici (specia da parte di quello che é economicamente più forte) si. Ma io sono sicura che tu non vuoi far mancare niente a nessuno. Con affetto, Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (9 Maggio 2006)

L'affetto delle bambine farò il possibile per conquistarmelo ogni giorno


----------



## Old UnMorto (10 Maggio 2006)

*Ritorno all'inferno*

Ho bisogno di un occhio terzo su tutto questo


----------



## Old UnMorto (10 Maggio 2006)

*La mia donna*

La mia donna era un fiore di serra.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

*A sberle!!!!*



			
				UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho chiuso occhio. Ho pensato che è tutto finito. Che questa donna è ancora tutta la mia vita che lo sarà per sempre e che è più forte di me. Non riesco a strappare la spina, l'amore per lei continua ad essere infinito e continua a motivare la mia vita. Ma l'ho persa. Per sempre. Lo so bene. Penso cose folli. Oggi voglio mandare un mail al suo amante. Non per ottenere qualcosa, ma per spiegargli mia moglie e rettificare tutte le menzogne che gli sta raccontando. Fondamentalmente per lui, che a sua volta ha una famiglia che ha sfasciato per lei, per non farlo diventare la prossima vittima.
> Scritta questa lettera, sparisco.


Stefano, ammetto che ho pianto leggendo la tua mail. Mi spiace, è stato un vero pugno nello stomaco. Mi sono chiesta: ma tu, Verena, saresti stata capace di fare una cosa simile ai tuoi figli? A tuo marito?
Mi sono risposta "No, forse no e soprattutto NON COSI'"
Il vero problema di tua moglie, a mio avviso, non è l'amante. Ma è che sta perdendo la ragione. Mi sembra preda di una sindrome maniaco - depressiva, e necessita di cure urgenti.
Non capisco perché l'altro incoraggi un simile degrado morale e una discesa nell'irrazionalità più pesante (con così gravi effetti su te e le tue figlie), e mi chiedo sul serio se non sia il caso di contattarlo. Non per implorarlo di lasciarla, sono fatti loro (triste ma vero: sono fatti LORO, se tanto mi da tanto si meritano a vicenda) ma per rendergli noti i comportamenti isterici e irrazionali di lei, e pregarlo - se può  - di calmarla, e di indurla a gestire tutta la questione con maggior serenità, per il bene soprattutto delle bambine (il mio cuore vola a te e a loro). Se quell'uomo non è come lei del tutto avvinto in una bolla narcisistica dove non esiste niente e nessuno oltre loro e la loro distruttiva liason, potrebbe avere reazioni utili se non addirittura sorprendenti.
Paradossalmente, e devi dolorosamente entrare a mio avviso in quest'ottica, se la loro unione si compie, diventerà pure un po' tuo parente, nonché una figura presente nella vita delle tue figlie. Un uomo un minimo "centrato" esiterebbe nel prendersi in casa, ora, una simile pazza. Mi spiace dirlo, ma la donna che ancora così immensamente ami è una povera pazza narcisistica ed egocentrica, che ha del tutto perso di vista responsabilità e doveri. Mi spiace dirlo, ribadisco, ma c'è un punto oltre il quale l'amore non può sussistere. So che non ci sei ancora arrivato, ma ci arriverai, se lei contina così. Quella donna sragiona, è una mina vagante.
E lo dice una che stava valutando se separarsi, ma Cielo, non così!!! Avrei fatto di tutto per organizzare al meglio senza irrazionalità e strazio ogni cosa, ci fossero voluti ANNI!
Recupera la tua solidità, il tuo buon senso. Lei è morta per te. Nel suo mondo confuso tu e le tue figlie non esistete più.
Accettalo. E' doloroso da morire, ma accettalo. E si, parla con lui, ma pacatamente, in tono costruttivo, senza entrare nel merito del loro legame ma solo in quello, sacrosanto, della serenità delle TUE figlie.
Se è un gran bastardo, o anche solo un pazzo egocentrico come lei, beh, saprai che la vendetta è bella che servita. Salva quindi il salvabile: te, le tue figlie, la vostra serenità economica.
Sono veramente straziata per te. Verrei lì e la prenderei a sberle, ripetutamente, dopo averle tolto accuratamente gli occhiali neri che fanno tanto Jackie Onassis. Ma che cresca un po', la vita non è mica Centovetrine!
Un bacio, ti penso


----------



## Non registrato (10 Maggio 2006)

Mi ero riproposta di non leggere più quello che scrivi, perchè mi fa troppo male vedere descritto, con una lucidità e una dovizia di particolari di cui io non sono capace, il dolore che provo io e tutti i precedenti stati d'animo in cui sono dovuta passare attraverso questi mesi.
Ho pure pensato, scusami, che tu potessi essere una donna, anzichè un uomo, poichè mi sono sempre convinta che tanto dolore fosse solo patrimonio mio. Ma evidentemente non è così.
La sola cosa che ormai funziona tra mio marito e me è il sesso. Strano vero? Nei primi tempi, quando ancora mi illudevo che ci fosse una qualche possibilita' di uscire dalla crisi, l'ho considerato come un modo di legarlo a me, il momento in cui eravamo finalmente noi due soli,incapaci di fingere.  
Ad ogni discussione, durante la quale ci vomitavamo addosso le cose più terribili a dirsi, seguivano dei momenti di amore, in cui ritornava la tenerezza, la passione, la complicità della nostra vita a due.
Poi con il passare delle settimane, il precipitare degli eventi,secondo le modalità che ben conosci, non sono bastate più neanche le nostre notti a riavvicinarci.
Quando è venuta meno la stima, è venuto meno anche l'amore da parte mia.
Non so più neanche che tipo di rapporto manteniamo in piedi... e io non sono una donna che trova sfogo nel sesso...lui non ha evidentemente solo me per certe cose...
Mi chiedo in continuazione perchè questo è capitato a me. Ho sempre creduto che esistesse una specie di Dike universale, e che ad esere onesti con la vita,(ed io lo sono stata),non si potessere raccogliere tanto male. 
Che futuro vuoi che abbia io, che non ho mai diviso la mia vita in compartimenti stagni. La mia famiglia, il mio lavoro, gli affetti erano un tutt'uno. Non ho più desideri di morire, come nei primi tempi, ma non ho neanche idea di quali principi mettere alla base della mia esistenza. Diana


----------



## Old auberose (10 Maggio 2006)

*stefano*

Ho già aperto (e richiuso) tre volte un post di risposta da quando ho letto il tuo stamattina e mi sento incapace di dirti quello che vorrei, ma in qualche modo mi ci sento tirata dentro per via della mia esperienza.

Mi rendo conto benissimo che quando si hanno certe esperienze solo noi che le viviamo in prima persona possiamo dire e capire la nostra verità, che senza dubbio non sarà quella dell'altro.
Questo perchè non voglio credere che tua moglie abbia perso la ragione o come dice verena sia pazza.
Voglio credere che lei abbia dei validi motivi per fare tutto questo.

Inoltre, vorrei anche dire (soprattutto a Verena) che quando ci vogliamo separare non possiamo dare per scontato che l'altra persona agisca con l'intelligenza che speriamo.

Io  credevo veramente che il mio ex marito fosse intelligente e comprensivo da potersi anche mettere in discussione o quantomeno per il bene del figlio di avere una separazione serena, ma ti assicuro che nel momento in cui una persona si sente abbandonata (perchè è questo che si sente la persona che non decide) dà il peggio di se stessa.

auberose


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

auberose ha detto:
			
		

> Inoltre, vorrei anche dire (soprattutto a Verena) che quando ci vogliamo separare non possiamo dare per scontato che l'altra persona agisca con l'intelligenza che speriamo.
> 
> Io credevo veramente che il mio ex marito fosse intelligente e comprensivo da potersi anche mettere in discussione o quantomeno per il bene del figlio di avere una separazione serena, ma ti assicuro che nel momento in cui una persona si sente abbandonata (perchè è questo che si sente la persona che non decide) dà il peggio di se stessa.
> 
> auberose


però, scusami, Auberose non capisco una cosa.
Da come parli sembra che la persona che abbia avuto reazioni esasperate/esasperanti nel tuo caso sia stato il marito "lasciato".
Nel caso di Stefano è il contrario: è la moglie che sta LASCIANDO lui che a mio avviso da' di matta.
Io capisco benissimo la sofferenza di chi è lasciato, che può portare a gesti inconsulti, ma chi LASCIA - e quindi IMPONE al coniuge un trauma - un minimo di razionalità e di responsabilità per il disastro che compie se lo dovrebbe imporre. Io avevo ben chiaro che SE avessi lasciato i miei dovevo -per amor loro - organizzare tutto bene a loro VANTAGGIO, e non essere preda dell'irrazionalità più nera (di cui da' prova, oltretutto con un gusto teatrale che non riesco a mandar giù, la moglie di Stefano, a mio avviso).
Vabbé adultera ma con un minimo di stile!
un bacio


----------



## Old nunass (10 Maggio 2006)

*ricordi...*

Seduta all'ombra di un ricordo

ascolto

frastuoni lontani

luci e colori sbiaditi dal tempo.

Sensazioni sopite

addormentate 

cullate da un dolore.

Si risvegliano nell'oscurità di una notte senza Luna

lacrime di cristallo

fredde come il gelo. 

Immagini disordinate

invadono la mente

incatenado il cuore per trascinarlo via

indietro nel tempo

dove non vuole andare.

Aggrappata alla Speranza

punto l'anima x non cadere.

La Felicità è ancora una chimera

è lontana

il passato è ancora troppo vicino

i suoi occhi colmi di tristezza

mi osservano 

la sua mano pesante

tiene stretto il cuore

per non farlo fuggire.

Com'è alta e irragiungibile questa vetta

dove si celano i miei sogni

faticosa da scalare

raccolgo le forze

è ora di partire...


----------



## Old auberose (10 Maggio 2006)

*Verena*

Premetto che leggendo Stefano e tutta la comprensione che ha esposto per la moglie ho pensato che se mio marito avesse agito così non lo avrei lasciato.


Non voglio dire che   il caso sopraesposto sia di Stefano, comunque pensavo  che lui potrebbe non essere così equilibrato come pare a noi. 
Io l'ho letto come un uomo molto innamorato......

Vedi, il mio ex ad esempio, non era per amore che dava e dà ancora di matto, ma per orgoglio ferito, perchè si è accorto di non avere più possesso e padronanza.

In ogni caso, non so se una donna in questa situazione riesca ad essere irrazionale....
In parte lo puoi essere se non sei coinvolta in un'altra storia, e a me pare che lei sia molto coinvolta con l'amante.....

auberose


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Maggio 2006)

Premesso che concordo con Stefano sulla necessità di farsi vivo con lui, l'altro, perchè nel minimo potrebbe anche accadere che sua moglie "creda" che questi sia disposto a lasciare tutto per lei, mentre alla prova dei fatti potrebbe mostrarsi tutta un'altra verità, che lei non ci sia più con la testa, da quel che Stefano racconta, credo sia inequivocabile.

Farò domande dirette (e anche spiacevoli forse). 
Quando avete litigato in precedenza, non avete mai trasceso? Mai arrivati agli insulti, ai rinfacci, allo scontro anche fisico?

Perchè in questi casi è facile solo vedere gli atteggiamenti dell'altro, anche se ammetto che Stefano ha già fatto un pò di autocritica sull'averla trascurata.

Quando io mi me ne ero andato di casa, affrontare il discorso con le figlie è toccato giustamente a me, visto che ero io quello che se ne andava. Mia moglie non disse nulla durante tutto il discorso, tranne quando dissi la classica frase: "Io e la mamma ci lasciamo perchè non ci vogliamo più bene come prima, ma verso di voi da parte di entrambi nulla cambierà" . Lei qui intervenne per precisare: "E' il papà che non vuole più bene alla mamma". 
Pur consapevole che era effettivamente così, ti giuro che mi si raggelò il sangue, nel sentirmi scaricare addosso tutto il peso della responsabilità della mia azione, anche se poi non reagì alla cosa...
Ma è la consapèevolezza della propria azione che a volte può far perdere il lume. E far incazzare anche se non se ha alcun diritto.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

auberose ha detto:
			
		

> In ogni caso, non so se una donna in questa situazione riesca ad essere irrazionale....
> In parte lo puoi essere se non sei coinvolta in un'altra storia, e a me pare che lei sia molto coinvolta con l'amante.....
> 
> auberose


beh, sicuramente il coinvolgimento, specie nelle prime fasi, fa fare pazzie, ma quando scendi al DUNQUE (informare marito e figli, prendere provvedimenti economici, etc.) la razionalità dovrebbe tornare,e di botto. Non è questione di senso di colpa, ma di un minimo senso di responsabilità per l'immenso casino che si va a provocare nelle vite di altre persone innocenti.
 Penso come Fedifrago che non è del tutto scontato che l'"altro" sia così determinato a farsi una vita con questa pazza scatenata (scusa, Stefano, ma di questa donna non ho nessuna simpatia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), e sicuramente reputo opportuno parlargli, nei termini di cui ti dicevo.
Un bacio


----------



## Old auberose (10 Maggio 2006)

Feddy (tu permetti vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )
cito:
Quando io mi me ne ero andato di casa, affrontare il discorso con le figlie è toccato giustamente a me, visto che ero io quello che se ne andava. Mia moglie non disse nulla durante tutto il discorso, tranne quando dissi la classica frase: "Io e la mamma ci lasciamo perchè non ci vogliamo più bene come prima, ma verso di voi da parte di entrambi nulla cambierà" . Lei qui intervenne per precisare: "E' il papà che non vuole più bene alla mamma". 


Volevo già fare questo appunto, ma mi ci ero un pò persa......

Quando io presi la decisione, mio marito disse a nostro figlio che non avrebbe più potuto frequentare i compagni di scuola e di calcio perchè la mamma voleva separarsi ed andare ad abitare in un'altra zona. Tieni presente che la mia prima proposta fu di trovarmi una casa vicino a lui, dove sarei andata con il figlio, ma lui avrebbe dovuto gestire il figlio nei pomeriggi (lui è statale), e la sua risposta fu 'ti vuoi separare ti arrangi'.

Insomma, quello che mi è difficile spiegare, è che al di là della colpa di chi tradisce e/o vuole separarsi, ci sono tutte le problematiche di due persone che tirano fuori tutto il loro io.....

auberose


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

auberose ha detto:
			
		

> Insomma, quello che mi è difficile spiegare, è che al di là della colpa di chi tradisce e/o vuole separarsi, ci sono tutte le problematiche di due persone che tirano fuori tutto il loro io.....
> 
> auberose


Si concordo, m'era rimasto nella penna. Ovvio che si scateni l'inferno. Ma proprio chi LASCIA deve fare, per sua responsabilità, uno sforzo di razionalizzazione maggiore, non lasciarsi andare all'isterismo.
Un bacio


----------



## Bruja (10 Maggio 2006)

*riflessione*

Viene in mente a nessuno che questa donna, una volta scoperta, desse per scontato che il marito sarebbe stato comunque malleabile, ma quando ha trovato il classico muro (legittimo) ha perso la bussola?
Metterei da parte la faccenda che si mostra sempre il peggio di sè in queste circostanze,  credo però che chiunque, di fronte ad atteggiamenti furbeschi tendenti a scaricare le colpe, possa sostenere che una madre, di fronte al figli, dovrebbe avere quel moto materno che le impedisca di usare i medesimi quale ritorsione verso il partner.
Ho conosciuto donne che essendo state tradite e tradendo hanno strumentalizzato i figli per colpire il marito, non vedendo che alla fine, erano i figli a pagare il prezzo più salato.
Ha ragione Auberose, ma credo sappia bene anche lei che sia molto difficile in quei frangenti lasciare da parte i figli...............ci vuole responsabilità, intelligenza e rispetto per la loro fragile psicologia. Sia chiaro questo vale anche sui due fronti, non si può alle domande dei figli dire che è sempre colpa dell'altro; in questo caso la signora avrebbe fatto bene a dire: "la mamma non riesce più a volere lo stesso bene al papà, quindi proprio per rispetto a quello che lui avrebbe diritto di avere, è necessario separarsi."
Certe azioni necessitano dell'onere di prendersene la responsabilità. 

Non c'è nulla da fare, per ingannare e fare i propri interessi si trovano mille coraggi, per prendersene poi il carico sulle spalle ............. è un fuggi fuggi generale. 
Bruja



p.s.- Posso solo dire ancora una cosa non offensiva per nessuno poichè riguarda una mia valutazione, di cui il nostro amico può tenere il conto che vuole. 
La signora in questione avrebbe molta difficoltà ad avere una qualunque considerazione da parte mia, non parliamo poi dell'amicizia che subordino alla stima.  Non si tratta di simpatia o meno, si tratta di qualità della persona; come dico sempre, ognuno si fa bastare quello di cui si accontenta.......... e credo che lei possa accontentare solo l' amante che, anche se ha lasciato la moglie, non è assolutamente detto che si metta poi con lei.
La ventilata convivenza ne azzera parecchi di amanti !!


----------



## Old UnMorto (10 Maggio 2006)

*Grazie*

Grazie a tutti per la sensibilità dimostrata


----------



## Bruja (10 Maggio 2006)

*.....provo....*

Voglio provare a raccontarti un episodio di cui sono a conoscenza e che riguarda fatti che tu ora stia sperimentando.
La persona che si è confidata è un diplomatico, sempre in giro per il mondo in sedi diverse, la signora, che non voleva seccature da terzomondo, restava a Roma, la solita pariolina, fra domestica, giardiniere e bridge.
Naturalmente trascurava l'unico figlio facendo le ore piccole che era affidato alla solita tata...........
Sintetizzo, la signora inizia una storia con il partner di bridge, il marito la scopre e siccome la ama, cerca di fare qualunque cosa pur di riconquistarla. E tieni presente che comunque non la trascurava.
Non ne venne a capo, e dopo lettere, dialoghi ed inutili tentativi decise di parlare con l'amante......... e qui ci fu la sorpresa, lui non aveva alcuna intenzione di portargliela via, anzi era perfino ossessionato da questa signora che come dialogo aveva spesso le lamentele contro il marito.
Ovviamente la cosa continuò comunque, il marito l'amava e credeva che con le buone avrebbe avuto migliore fortuna, mentre la signora faceva la bella vita, insieme all'amante, con i soldi del marito che guadagnava all'epoca oltre 10 milioni al mese.
Concludo perchè la storia proseguì circa 9 mesi, e quando lui si rese conto di non venirne fuori neppure per amore del figlio, chiese la separazione. Bene, lei disse che non voleva separarsi ma solo che ognuno facesse la sua vita, in fondo lei non avrebbe controllato la sua vita e lo chiedeva per il bene del figlio; fu chiaro che il motivo vero erano i 10 milioni a cui lei era ormai troppo abituata..... gli alimenti ed il mantenimento erano parecchio di meno!!!
Finì che finalmente lui aprì gli occhi, si mise in mano ad un buon avvocato, le diede quello che era giusto ma non uno spillo di più ed oggi, ho saputo che è felice, ha una nuova compagna e ha ritrovato un nuovo entusiasmo. Nel frattempo il figlio, ormai grandicello ha capito bene come stavano le cose, proprio perchè lui è sempre stato corretto e "padre" fino in fondo. Quanto alla signora, ovviamente non vive con l'amante che è rientrato nei ranghi della sua famigliola che aveva temporaneamente lasciato (solo perchè la moglie lo aveva scoperto, ma poi tutto fu aggiustato). Fine della grande love story! 
Forse questa storia non ha molte affinità con la tua, ma la mente umana, in certe persone, è costantemente affine alla propria convenienza. 
Lo ripeto, lascia che il tempo e le variazioni del suo quotidiano facciano il loro corso, e tu cerca di ritrovare quel minimo di capacità di analisi che supporti la tua volontà. 
Non esiste amore che regga a lungo a certe "picconate", specie se l'immagine che ci viene data dalla persona in oggetto è costantemente deludente. Adesso stai malissimo, ma te lo confermo nuovamente, d'amore non si muore, anzi la costante è che si possa guarire, specie se dall'altra parte si fa di tutto per affrettare la guarigione.
Mettiti da parte intellettualmente e guarda la situazione come se fossi un estraneo........
o magari un tuo amico, cosa credi penseresti della tua storia? So bene che davanti a tutto c'è il tuo amore per lei, ma stai sereno, sarà lei stessa a minare alle fondamenta il "palazzo dei tuoi sentimenti".
In caso contrario, saremo tutti felici che sia rinsavita............ sai i miracoli non esistono ma le eccezioni alle regole sì, quindi se lei fosse tanto illuminata, intelligente e prudente da comprenderlo, avrebbe una possibilità per dimostrare che, contrariamente all'evidenza attuale, non ha una visuale della vita mirata al suo solo ego.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (10 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Verena: mi dispiace per le lagrime, io le ho finite. Sei dolcissima e sento la tua solidarietà. Le sberle però non servono. Lei quando l'ho scoperta mi ha chiesto di picchiarla. Basta che non facevo male a lui. E' rimasta sbalordita nel vedere che invece ho tentato con tutte le mie forze di riconquistarla. Poi ho fatto i miei errori. Li ho scritti. Non so se è malata. Comunque sta andando di sua spontanea volontà dallo psicologo. Lei cercava l'innamoramento. Quelle emozioni che si respirano all'inizio di un rapporto e che io non le posso più dare. E' sempre stata una donna troppo esigente verso se stessa. Non ammette lo sbaglio. Non lo ammette a se stessa. Così ogni volta che sbaglia è costretta a rifugiarsi nel vittimismo. Lo ha fatto con i genitori accusandoli di averla picchiata fino a 18 anni e di averla sempre fatta sentire una cacca e giustificando così il fatto che per 18 anni non è stata capace di dare l'ultimo esame per laurearsi (media del 30). Le ho sempre creduto e l'ho sempre consolata. Ora scopro, parlando finalmente di tutto con i suoi, che erano tutte palle. Con me sta facendo la stessa cosa per giustificare il tradimento e la fine del rapporto.


Teso', piena solidarietà. A te e le bimbe.
A lei no. Mi spiace, ma sta storiella del vittimismo non me la bevo. Troppo comodo, Madame. Ti vedo, e se sbaglio chiedo perdono, pericolosamente incline ad assecondare i suoi "vittimismi" epocali inscenando epocali teatrini imperniati sui suoi fallimenti, a cui tu fai da "coro greco", o da "drago", a seconda dei punti di vista.
Per carità, una coppia può reggersi pure su questo. Tutto lecito in amore e in guerra.Però stavolta mi sembra lei stia esagerando.
Ok per lo psicologo, e fai bene a contattare lui, ma posso (non richiesta) darti un consiglio? Scrivi di getto, così ti sfoghi, ma a lui manda la versione Reader's Digest. Poche parole, ben scelte. Lei fa così perché....e HA SEMPRE FATTO COSI'....stop. Uomo avvisato...
Sarei curiosa di conoscere la risposta di lui. Come dice Bruja, magari potrebbe emergerne un quadro sorprendente e molto poco "tua - moglie - centrico".
Ti penso, un bacio


----------



## Old UnMorto (11 Maggio 2006)

Bruja, i tuoi ragionamenti sono coerenti e li condivido. La storia che mi hai portato ad esempio è esemplare. Ma penso che ogni persona è diversa. Ogni storia d'amore è diversa. Ogni amore è diverso e divero è il modo con cui ogni individuo vive e considera l'amore stesso.


----------



## Non registrato (11 Maggio 2006)

*Tuuto come da copione*

Ciao a tutti, sono Diana. Mio marito e la moglie di Stefano sono una bella coppietta! Devono avere sotto mano lo stesso copione, perchè messi alle strette recitano (ognuno a suo modo) la parte delle vittime.
Per quanto riguarda il mio bel consorte, mi ha appena due giorni fa confessato che la donna con cui mi ha tradito era solo una-quindi non era solo sesso, ne era anche coinvolto emotivamente!- ma la confessione per quanto ormai inutile, gli é stata strappata dal fatto che lei si é fatta viva  con lui (risparmio a tutti i particolari con i quali ciò é avvenuto perchè é davvero grottesco) lamentando il fatto di essere stata mollata senza spiegazioni. Tutto é avvenuto in maniera tale che io ne fossi informata.
Lui mi ha chiesto di capire, io lo ho implorato (nel vero senso della parola) di lasciarmi in pace, di tenermi fuori da questa vicenda e di lasciarmi libera.
Mi sono sentita rispondere di rimanere calma (io?), di non fare mosse che potrebbero nuocere ai bambini.
Non rispondo più a quello che dice, perchè ho paura di trascendere e di fare veramente qualcosa di sconveniente.
Ieri sera stessa solfa, mi ha assicurato che la storia con la sua...( non so come definirla) é archiviata, che la famiglia, il matrimonio é importante, e l'amore non é quello che credo io. 
Mi ha rinfacciato il fatto di averlo sempre messo in secondo piano rispetto ai figli, il lavoro, la casa ecc.(ma questa ormai é storia vecchia), di avergli fatto mancare la mia stima, tanto da spingerlo a cercarla altrove. Di fronte al mio mutismo, mi ha anche chiesto se nella mia vita c'è qualcun altro. Sono andata a letto, e ho preso qualcosa per dormire.
Stammattina, ci siamo salutati come i coniugi inglesi nelle commedie americane anni Quaranta.
Io voglio vivere, mi piace la vita e mi chiedo se esiste un modo per liberarmi di lui senza finire in galera. Diana


----------



## Non registrato (11 Maggio 2006)

*Postilla*

Sono sempre Diana, aggiungo che mia figlia (sei anni), mi ha chesto di non mandare via papà. Io non voglio raccontarle la verità, perchè le distruggerei un mito. Mi sento già abbastanza in colpa per aver sbagliato l'uomo da sposare. Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (11 Maggio 2006)

Mi viene in mente di creare un'associazione senza fini di lucro a protezione delle vittime da matrimonio.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Io sono un estremista, un sognatore e un idealista. Ne sono consapevole. L'amore che stavo vivendo e che sto vivendo lo posso descrivere e l'ho descritto solo per parti infinitesimali. Io vorrei tanto cavarmela come ha fatto il diplomatico. Ma credo che non ci riuscirò. Perché non ci voglio riuscire. Perché non ho più forze. Perché non trovo più l'interruttore della luce e ho smesso pure di cercarlo.
> Non ho più forze. Le ho spese tutte lottando con la morte nel cuore in questi ultimi mesi. Le ho spese in 18 anni dando tutto me stesso per rendere felice una donna che in cambio mi ha dato sempre molto poco. Ma io l'accettavo com'era. Il mio era ed è un amore incondizionato. Ora lo capisco profondamente.


Ribadisco, pur rispettando i tuoi sentimenti, che forse questo amore è un LUSSO che non puoi più permetterti 

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Verena, l'ho contattato stamattina. A lui ho mandato una mail sintetica nella quale ho accennato qualcosa sui miei intendimenti e gli ho preannunciato che stavo utlimando la stesura di una mail ben più corposa.


Hai fatto bene. Sii sintetico, ascoltami. Fatti, date. Niente sbrodolature. Se non è del tutto cerebroleso, le conclusioni le trarrà da sé.
Hai mai visto "Buffy"?
Nella sesta stagione c'è uno dei personaggi, il vampiro Spike, innamorato folle di Buffy, la cacciatrice di vampiri. Ne diviene l'amante, ma lei prova per lui, a parte l'attrazione fisica, solo disprezzo e odio. Il loro rapporto è una vera e propria "luna di fiele".
Come finisce?
NON BENE. Però lui ad un tratto, perfino lui, l'uomo zerbino, ritrova la sua autostima.
Altrove, lontano da lei. La vera vampira è LEI.
Un bacio, ti penso


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2006)

*Stefano*

Mi trovo disarmata.......... non ho argomenti ormai.
Sei nella fase in cui guardi ma non vedi, senti ma non ascolti, analizzi ma non concludi.
Intendiamoci, tu non hai alcuna colpa, è a causa della fase paralizzante della storia che stai vivendo, e non ci puoi fare nulla perchè contrariamente a Diana, che vive una storia pesante e ne porta il fardello con un senso del dovere che si capisce prima o poi dovrà rivalutare, tu in nome della passione e dell'amore, posso dire malsano, che hai per tua moglie, stai riducendo a brandelli la tua vita.
Se tu facessi certe scelte per responsabilità e per dovere, potrei anche vederti sotto l'ottica della persona che si sacrifica per il bene superiore delle figlie, ma così, appari più uno che si contenta degli sfilacci di quello che resta della vita di coppia, con l'ulteriore stampella di una confessione all'altro che non vedo a cosa potrà portare.
Mi voglio spigere oltre, tua moglie è ovvio che non prova nulla per te e che per soprammercato non ti stima granchè...... perchè darle un'ulteriore prova di debolezza parlando con l'amante?  Per arrivare al risultato che quando si incontreranno penseranno a che straccio ti hanno ridotto? Speri davvero che questo uomo potrà interagire sulla testa di tua moglie.  Non fosse che per dispetto ti darebbe solo ulteriori noie.
Perdonami, ma non ce la faccio a tacere........... ti ho letto a lungo, ho capito la tua disperazione, ti stimo molto per come hai preso su di te il carico di questa donna che, ed a questo punto me ne infischio e mi prendo carico personalmente della definizione, come moglie e come madre vale un due a briscola; davvero adesso vedi di aiutare te stesso.
Credimi, passerà, lo dico perchè ne ho visti troppi di questi esempi......... piuttosto vai da un medico, da un analista, e se non ci fosse altro, fatti dare un sostegno farmacologico  giusto per il periodo che tu riesca ad uscire da questa palude esistenziale. Non lo meriti e non credo che esistano colpe che obblighino nessuno a pagare quello che stai patendo.
Il tuo sentimento ti sta tenendo nelle sabbie mobili..... escine, affidati all'istinto di sopravvivenza e ricorda che, un giorno, rimpiangerai di aver sprecato tanto dell'unico tempo che ti è dato a causa di una persona che ora brilla per pochezza ed egoismo.
Ti prego di scusarmi se ho superato il segno, ma davvero c'è un limite a quello che una persona dovrebbe permettere alla vessazione altrui. 
Si può soffrire per dei grandi ideali, per il benessere altrui, per dei grandi amori..........ma  mi dici tu per cosa soffri?  Perchè questo, comunque tu lo valuti, e se mai lo è stato in passato, ora non è in grande amore, e non tanto per te, quanto perchè per un grande amore è necessaria una grande persona da amare.......... al momento io non la vedo.
Perdonami di nuovo e posso assicurarti che non entrerò più in argomento; non saprei che altro dire  perchè alle argomentazioni c'è il limite della validità del discuterne, e sinceramente, lei non vale ulteriori discorsi, mentre tu, se non esci da questa paralisi in cui ti ha impantanato, non avrai orecchie ed occhi per sentire e leggere nulla che ti faccia cambiare atteggiamento.
Con affetto, stima e grande partecipazione ti auguro ogni bene.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2006)

*Per Diana*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Sono sempre Diana, aggiungo che mia figlia (sei anni), mi ha chesto di non mandare via papà. Io non voglio raccontarle la verità, perchè le distruggerei un mito. Mi sento già abbastanza in colpa per aver sbagliato l'uomo da sposare. Diana


Diana, sento la tua forza e la tua dignità. E' il momento di spaccargli la faccia. Prendi tua figlia e ricostruisci la tua vita, da sola. Lei capirà, sta già capendo, e saprà presto che avrai fatto la cosa giusta. Liberati di quell'immondo fardello.
Un bacio


----------



## Old UnMorto (12 Maggio 2006)

*E' tutto inutile*

Questa frase mi rimbomba nella testa.


----------



## Non registrato (12 Maggio 2006)

*Per Verena67*

Amica mia, facile a dirsi! Prendo i miei bambini e dove li porto?  Esistono dei problemi pratici che richiedono una certa collaborazione da parte del coniuge per essere risolti. E poi, ti assicuro che dare di matto é veramente molto pericoloso in certe situazioni.( a chi spacco la faccia?)
Se mi lasciassi andare all'isteria come la moglie di Stefano, non troverei tanta comprensione in mio marito che anzi utilizzerebbe le mie debolezze per dimostrare che non sono una buona madre ( e ti assicuro che essendo un avvocato saprebbe come fare!) Un bacio Diana


----------



## Non registrato (12 Maggio 2006)

*Per Stefano*

E' una fase questa che devi superare. Ci sono passata anche io. Ci sono stati dei lunghi momenti in cui ho fatto esattamente quello che fai tu ora.
Devi avere pazienza, ed adoperare quello che io ho chiamato metodo degli obiettivi minimi, che consiste nell'affrontare gli impegni quotidiani: alzarsi, fare colazione, andare al lavoro ecc. Non devi essere eroico, nessuno te lo chiede, devi solo recuperare quella quotidianità che ora ti é insostenibile. Ma ti assicuro che è proprio la ripetizione abituale degli stessi gesti che ci salva la testa! E' una specie di fisioterapia dell'anima, e tu adesso ne hai bisogno perchè sei malato.
E' ridicolo che proprio io dia consigli a te, dato che non ho dato prova finora di grande abilità e forza d'animo, ma tant'é! Ti sono vicina Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (12 Maggio 2006)

Vado per obiettivi piccoli e piccoli passi


----------



## Non registrato (12 Maggio 2006)

*Per Stefano*

Si, infatti, basta solo poco per perdere la serenità faticosamernte raggiunta, un tono troppo duro, un gesto di impazienza ecc. Anche perchè nella fase in cui sei tu cisi illude e dissillude facilmente per poco.
Arriva però un momento, in cui ci si rende conto che si soffre perchè si é abituati a soffrire. Non so se riesco a farti capire. Ti accorgerai ad un certo punto (o almeno a me così é accaduto) che non piangi più per amore, ma solo per te stesso. Ecco io sono in questa fase, tra alti e bassi. Vedrai che per te non sarà difficile, hai la possibilità di allontanarti anche fisicamente da ciò che ti fa soffrire.
Non devi costringerti al senso del  dovere nei confronti delle tue bambine. Quello ti verrà spontaneo, quando capirai che non sono un appendice di tua moglie, ma degli esseri umani indipendenti. Diana


----------



## Old auberose (12 Maggio 2006)

*Stefano*

senti, sono tante le cose che vorrei dirti...... e per me è sempre molto difficile, ma ci provo....

Non so se ti può confortare, ma la solidarietà ce l'hai di tutte noi, provo anche stima per te e credimi che le mie non erano accuse rivolte nei tuoi confronti ma volevano essere pareri visti da altre prospettive......

Sappi che il baratro l'ho provato anche io, anche se ero dall'altra parte, e comprendo bene il tuo stato d'animo.

La cosa che principalmente NON devi fare è piangerti addosso, anche se è molto difficile perchè c'è sempre come una linea di confine molto sottile fra il reagire ed il sentirsi vittima.....e su questa linea ci si sofferma per giorni giorni chiedendosi il perchè sta capitando proprio a noi....
E' senza dubbio un momento delicatissimo della tua vita, dove nessuno può aiutarti, sei solo con te stesso e da qui ti deve venire la forza per tirarti su, per reagire.
Sappi comunque che troverai sempre qui un pò di conforto......

Coraggio.............auberose


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Maggio 2006)

Stefano, scusa se potrò sembrarti troppo diretto, ma quella in cui stai entrando ha purtroppo un nome preciso e si chiama depressione. Come suggeriva Bruja va curata con l'aiuto di qualcuno, di un professionista (a scanso di equivoci io non sono nè psicologo nè psichiatra).

Una mia amica che a parti invertite si è trovato nella stessa tua situazione è andata avanti per quasi un anno tra alti e bassi (con propositi espliciti di farla finita più di una volta) poi ha trovato la forza in sua figlia di 8 anni e nel valente aiuto di una psicologa, oltre ad aver vicino altre persone, oltre a me, che han fatto di tutto per farle capire quanto lei era importante innanzitutto per se stessa.

E a piccoli passi, ne è uscita. Non che abbia perdonato al marito di averla lasciata per una più giovane di 10 anni, infischiandosene quasi della figlia, ma è riuscito a dargli la sua giusta dimensione di persona egoistica, squallida e falsa, mentre a sentirla solo pochi mesi fa, nonostante vedesse queste cose, ancora sperava di poterlo riprendere in casa e ricominciare una vita assieme, ma soprattutto ha capito quanto vale lei rispetto a lui.

Aiutati, reagisci, chiedi aiuto a chi può dartelo. 

E' come dopo un pesante trauma che può rischiare di lasciarti paralizzato. Ci si può arrendere e starsene su una sedia a rotelle o provare a rialzarsi, a costo di sforzi e dolore enormi. In quest'ultimo caso magari non si arriverà di nuovo a correre, ma almeno, forse, a camminare con le proprie gambe si. Ma se non ci si prova la paralisi è sicura.

Ti abbraccio


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Amica mia, facile a dirsi! Prendo i miei bambini e dove li porto? Esistono dei problemi pratici che richiedono una certa collaborazione da parte del coniuge per essere risolti. E poi, ti assicuro che dare di matto é veramente molto pericoloso in certe situazioni.( a chi spacco la faccia?)
> Se mi lasciassi andare all'isteria come la moglie di Stefano, non troverei tanta comprensione in mio marito che anzi utilizzerebbe le mie debolezze per dimostrare che non sono una buona madre ( e ti assicuro che essendo un avvocato saprebbe come fare!) Un bacio Diana


lo capisco, non credere, devi agire con la massima delicatezza e attenzione.
Però, avvocato o non, non lasciarti soverchiare da lui. E' un uomo PICCOLO, perdonami.
E tu sei una gran donna.
Lo devi a te stessa, prima che a chiunque altro. Rendigli la vita difficile nelle piccole cose, attua qualche rappresaglia (concreta, abiti, cibo, sonno...mica tradimenti, rompigli le palle), e studia serenemente, con un legale, il modo di telare da questa realtà(o di far telare lui, che sarebne l'ideale).
Non subire queste umiliazioni, ti sono davvero vicina
UN bacio


----------



## Non registrato (12 Maggio 2006)

*Tristezza e non depressione*

Sentite, io non parlo per sentito dire, ma per esperienza personale, anche se tutti i tentativi di aiutare Stefano sono da considerarsi utili e sen non altro molto apprezzabili.
Io penso che Stefano non sia depresso, ma solo triste.
Il nostro modo di vivere (soprattutto il mio modo di vivere) non accetta come fisiologico uno stato di smarrimento, frustrazione, sconforto che deriva dalla perdita di qualcosa che per tanti anni si era dato per certo, e vuole ricondurlo ad una patologia, che come tale può scomparire se viene curata.
Quello che si vive in casi come il nostro é un lutto, di fronte al quale si ha il sacrosanto diritto di piangere, disperarsi, pensare al suicidio (si leggete bene: io il suicidio l'avevo pure progettato in maniera tale che sembrassa un incidente). Ma poi tutto questo passa ... 
Certamente la possibilità di farsi aiutare da uno specialista non é da respingere, ma bisogna accettare di aver perso qualcosa, e continuare a vivere la propria esistenza imperfetta per quello che é.
Può darsi che mi sbagli...ma alla nostra età si deve prendere in considerazione anche la sconfitta e saperne elaborare le conseguenze. Parola di una che non ci riesce, ma ci crede. Diana


----------



## Non registrato (12 Maggio 2006)

Verena67 ha detto:
			
		

> lo capisco, non credere, devi agire con la massima delicatezza e attenzione.
> Però, avvocato o non, non lasciarti soverchiare da lui. E' un uomo PICCOLO, perdonami.
> E tu sei una gran donna.
> Lo devi a te stessa, prima che a chiunque altro. Rendigli la vita difficile nelle piccole cose, attua qualche rappresaglia (concreta, abiti, cibo, sonno...mica tradimenti, rompigli le palle), e studia serenemente, con un legale, il modo di telare da questa realtà(o di far telare lui, che sarebne l'ideale).
> ...


Grazie Verena, ma ti posso assicurare che non mi lascio umiliare; io non sono una vittima, e non lo sono mai stata. Per quanto riguarda le rappresaglie, non ne sono capace (a parte gli abiti, il mio armadio potrebbe vestire dieci donne!), e comunque mi si ritorcerebbero contro.
Non ho avuto un infanzia e una adolescenza tenere, sono corazzata a un bel po' di batoste! Ti voglio bene .Diana


----------



## Non registrato (12 Maggio 2006)

*Che cosa ci sta capitando ?*

Ciao non so come mai ti sto scrivendo queste righe però comprendo pienamente la tua situazione . A differenza della tua esperienza io ho 10 anni di meno sono con mia moglie da 10 anni siamo sposati da 2 anni  ho una bambina di 2 mesi  e un tradimento di circa un anno fa  con uno dei miei migliori amici , il brutto è che oltre a frequentare tutti imiei amici costui era anche entrato nella rosa di " amici " dei miei genitori ed io altrettanto dei suoi. Ti lascio immaginare il casinio che è venuto fuori quando il tradimento è stato scoperto, Anche io mi reputo una persona mai violenta ( pensa che quando mi sono trovato faccia a faccia con ll mio antagonista in casa sua con la sua famiglia presente alle sei del mattio di un sabato di marzo, l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a fare e fargli una carezza sul viso e con suo padre che per venti minuti mi ha abbracciato come se fossi stato io suo figlio) con una discreta cultura e un lavoro da dirigente che spesso mi porta lontamo da casa. beh  ... io adoravo mia moglie  era per me la creatura più bella del mondo , richiudevo in lei le migliori qualità che un essere umano potesse avere a mio giudizio, ha rovinato tutto . La cosa peggiore  ritengo sia che si possa capire il momento in cui magari nasce una passione , penso che chiunque abbia provato un interesse per la collega  o la cliente  , spesso molto spesso ho avuto occasioni di relazioni da una notte e via , ma non ho mai ceduto, per rispetto per timore per la paura di dovermi guardare allo specchio .La cosa più vomitevole è la menzogna ,una volta scoperto il marcio  cosa ci vuole a dire la verità ?  Invece la verità viene fuori poco per volta e fa più male ancora  perchè , se in un primo momento pensi " almeno è stata sincera "  con la verità in gocce perdi completamente la fiducia e l'amore. Ora è passato più di un anno ho perso il sonno ,non riesco più a riposare come prima , lei mi giura amore incondizionato  ,dentro di me non le credo, ho perso l'affettuosità  e la dolcezza che avevo un tempo .....ho sbagliato  non dovevo perdonare !!! Caro compagno di sventura  se soffriamo è perchè abbiamo dei valori forti nel nostro animo e non riusciamo ad infrangerli , non riusciamo ed essere deboli e in questo momento siamo vittime di un' emozione tremenda , come la chiamo ??? Io la chiamo D'ISILLUSIONE .


----------



## Old UnMorto (12 Maggio 2006)

Io vi ringrazio di cuore a tutti.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Se c'è qualcuno di Milano, si potrà organizzare fra qualche mese (se resisto).
> La mia mail è raggiungibile da qui.
> 
> Un abbraccio forte a tutti


io sono di Torino, fammi un fischio!
Baci!


----------



## Old UnMorto (13 Maggio 2006)

Verena, Torino per ora è fuori mano.


----------



## Non registrato (15 Maggio 2006)

*Un abbraccio*

Ciao!  Sono Légère.

Ho seguito tutta la tua storia ed ho pianto per te.

Ieri sera sono andata al cinema con mio marito:  quell'uomo che di nascosto intrattiene conversazioni telefoniche e scritte con professioniste del fetish, quello che le va ad incontrare a Milano, Bologna, Torino, quello che si è proposto come attore di certi video...
Sono andata con lui a vedere "Anche libero va bene" ed ho pensato tutto il tempo a te.  Il 'Kim Rossi Stuart' della situazione;  con la sola differenza che lui ha i bambini con sé.

Ho sentito ancora di più quella che deve essere la tua sofferenza.  Terribile.
Tra l'altro non credo che tu sia depresso.  Tutt'altro.  Credo che tu sia una persona molto molto forte.  Visto ciò che ti sta capitando.  Non mollare.

La disillusione provocata dalla donna che, credevi, fosse della tua vita deve averti dato una botta enorme.  Ma risorgerai.  La cosa più difficile sarà la lontananza dai tuoi piccoli.  Almeno credo.

Se vivessi più vicino a te non esiterei neppure un secondo ad incontrarti.  Purtroppo sono toscana ed i momenti in cui riesco ad allontanarmi da mio marito non sono molti.  Comunque se ci riuscirò ti contatterò.

Ti sono vicina.
Légère


----------



## Non registrato (15 Maggio 2006)

*Ciao a tutti*

Ciao a tutti sono Diana. Sto bene, nonostante un fine settimana non proprio esaltante. Alla fine quello che non ha potuto la disperazione, ha potuto la stanchezza ed infine la noia. Il nostro rapporto sta morendo a poco a poco, credo che non ci sarà bisogno di porte sbattute ( che rischiano di riaprirsi!) e forse arriveremo ad una definizione per così dire amichevole delle questioni anche gestionali. 
Caro Stefano, i divorzi sono sempre piuttosto costosi, e la qualità della vita che ne consegue dovrà risentire di inevitabili conseguenze economiche.
 A proposito, mi si é smagnetizzata la carta, ne hai una anche per me?
Scherzo naturalmente!
Per quanto riguarda l'idea della pizza, sei stato carino ad averci pensato, ma per me ancora non é possibile partecipare ( ho un po' di problemi "tecnici").
L'idea di scambiarci le E-mail va meglio, ma non so come si fa. Buona giornata a tutti ed un bacio al mio compagno di sventura! Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (15 Maggio 2006)

Ciao a tutti e buon inizio settimana.


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2006)

*un morto*

Non sò cosa ne pensino gli altri, ma io ti dico che hai fatto una scelta decisa che dovrebbe portare comunque a risultati apprezzabili.  Se non altro, ora "qualcuna" dovrà caricarsi del peso della proprie decisioni e dimostrare, al di là di capricci e tentazioni, la sua stoffa, se non di moglie, almeno di madre.
Spesso molte persone sfruttano la paralisi decisionale degli altri per foraggiare le loro autonomie; un taglio deciso è destinato a rompere questo furbesco atteggiamento e portare chiunque  a responsabilizzarsi.
Si dice che volere è potere, io modificherei la frase dicendo che volere è anche togliere potere agli altri su di noi.
Auguri 
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (15 Maggio 2006)

*Separazione*

La separazione.

Come dice Bruja, credo che sia la soluzione migliore.
E' ciò a cui voglio arrivare anche io.  Col tempo ce la farò.

Serve a responsabilizzare l'altro che ha sbagliato e continua a sbagliare, e credo, anche a vivere più sereni noi traditi.  Certe persone (marito o moglie, in questo caso) riescono a farti così del male, e ad essere così false ed ingiuste che, mi chiedo, che senso ha tenerle al proprio fianco, quando vorremmo vicino a noi individui completamente diversi?

La persona che dovrebbe amarti più di chiunque altro al mondo, con la quale si condivide tutto e di più, diviene un'estranea e, ancor più triste, qualcuno da temere.  
Non è questa la convivenza, il matrimonio, l'affetto, il rispetto...
Questa è pura cattiveria ed egoismo.

Io non sono così.  Io non voglio ricevere questo da chi amo.

Un augurio per uscire dal baratro.
Légère


----------



## Non registrato (15 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti e buon inizio settimana.
> Io sto un po' meglio. Il weekend è andato via piuttosto bene, dopo un giovedì ed un venerdì in cui ho affondato tutto me stesso nell'abbrutimento.
> Sabato sono stato tutto il giorno in giro con la moto con la piccola. Domenica (festa della mamma!), la loro mamma ha pensato bene di prendersi un giorno intero per stare con lui (almeno penso: non ne abbiamo parlato) e così io sono stato con le bimbe. Le ho portate dai miei e siamo stati bene. Lei è tornata intorno alle 22, si è infilata nel letto, si è fatta qualche pianto e poi si è addormentata.
> Diana, almeno tra voi il sesso va bene. Lei non ne vuole sapere. Anche questo è un dolore. Ormai sono 3 mesi che va avanti così e anche questo contribuisce a destabilizzarmi. E' da quando avevo 20 anni che che non mi capitava più una cosa del genere. Ci si abitua a tutto, mi abituerò anche a questo.
> ...


Non parlavo di costi solo economici. Ma come faccio a spiegarlo?Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (15 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

E io non mi riferivo solo ai costi economici. Mi riferivo anche a quelli emotivi, alla famiglia e a tutto il resto. Diana, ma che vita è questa?


----------



## Non registrato (15 Maggio 2006)

Non lo so che vita è questa. E' la vita che per il momento mi devo tenere (ma io parlo solo per me ). Ma ti assicuro che sto raccogliendo tutte le mie risorse per uscirne. Non farò mosse false finchè non avrò la certezza assoluta di ottenere l'affidamento dei miei figli, unitamente a delle condizioni di vita per loro ottimali.
Chiunque avrà a che fare con me, per il resto dovrà sapere che i miei figli sono una priorità: io li ho messi in questo pasticcio, io li tirerò fuori. Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (15 Maggio 2006)

*Légère*

In coscienza penso di averle tentate tutte per provare a uscire da questa fogna tenendo unita la famiglia.


----------



## Old UnMorto (15 Maggio 2006)

*Diana*

Fai bene ad essere prudente. Hai tutto il mio rispetto per la cautela che stai avendo nel muoverti.


----------



## Non registrato (15 Maggio 2006)

Sono contenta di essere stata compresa. La mia, ti giuro non è una scelta di comodo. Diana


----------



## Old UnMorto (15 Maggio 2006)

Forse però c'è un punto, oltre il quale il senso del dovere, l'amore, la propria moralità, possono diventare nocivi a noi stessi.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Maggio 2006)

UnMorto ha detto:
			
		

> Voglio recuperare me stesso. Sono certo che poi riprenderò ad essere un buon padre. Forse tornerò a Roma. ma ci voglio tornare libero. Ci voglio tornare per loro, solo per loro. Nessuna confusione per lei. Voglio che un giudice mi protegga da tutte le sue furbate fatte di carte di credito smagnetizzate e richieste fatte ad arte e con tono violento.
> Spero di riuscirci


 
Bravo, così!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stefano, così ti voglio!!! Non perdere di vista te stesso e le tue figlie!
Lei...lasciala andare incontro al suo destino, che io vedo fin d'ora lastricato di solitudine e rimpianti.
Aveva in mano una cosa bella, l'ha distrutta. E no, non mi riferisco al fatto che si sia innamorata di un altro uomo, cosa che può capitare, ma a tutto il resto. Continuo a pensare che sia possibile ricostruirsi una vita senza fare di quella precedente un cumulo di macerie fumanti.
Che poi è quello che TU devi fare adesso, partendo da te stesso e dal tuo valore come essere umano e padre.
Tanta fortuna!!!!! Te la meriti!!
un bacio


----------



## Old UnMorto (15 Maggio 2006)

Spero di riuscire ad andare fino in fondo.


----------



## Bruja (21 Maggio 2006)

*Un morto*

Mi raccomando tieni accesa quella luce.
Diderot scrisse che la razionalità è quella che ti fa tenere accesa la lampada quando sei al buio in una foresta sconosciuta, poi arriva la fede e dice: "Spegni la lampada, tanto la fede ti mostrerà il cammino"........... Questa idea andrà bene per la fede cristiana, ma per la fede, anzi l'affidabilità di una persona, meglio che quella lampada resti ben accesa e protetta dai colpi di vento. 
Il tuo problema non è la sinusoide che diventa retta, quanto l'arabesco a cui certi pensieri ti costringono per farti evitare la retta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buone cose
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (24 Maggio 2006)

*Per Stefano*

Ciao! Nessuna novità?!
Sono in pensiero per te!
BACI!


----------



## Old Albatros (25 Maggio 2006)

*Novità*

Il mio tunnel è durato quasi 4 mesi. Ora ne sono fuori.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Maggio 2006)

*Give my 5*

Benvenuto ad Albatros, allora. Che possa volare alto, come meriti di fare.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Maggio 2006)

*UEEEE BENVENUTO ALBATROS!*

Eccoti, finalmente!
Sorto dalla schiuma del mare, che uccide e rigenera! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il segreto della vita è anche - a volte - lasciarsi trainare dall'onda e affondare, per poi riemergere, più forte di prima.
Sono riemersa anch'io, anche se la mia vicenda non è stata così devastante, è stata comunque dolorosa, tanto, e so cosa vuol dire.
Tu difendevi il passato, io il mio futuro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ha funzionato, ma non tutto è perduto. Restiamo noi e le persone che ci vogliono bene!
Vai così, come ti dissi fin dall'inizio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Stai seguendo tuti i miei consigli 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Compresa la decisione di rimanere a Roma, vicino alle tue figlie, la cosa migliore che puoi fare, per poter gestire la situazione "de visu", nel modo migliore per loro.
Ti sono vicina, non ci lasciare.
Il forum ha bisogno di te, e anche tu hai ancora bisogno di noi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un grosso bacio e VAI COSIIIIIII


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2006)

*bravo!!!*

Non c'è altro da dire, bravo, bravo ed ancora bravo!
Ti costerà, sarà dura. per ora è ancora tutta salita, ma stai con le tue figlie, sai di essere nel giusto e..........cosa che non guasta, hai rotto i piani a madame!
Davvero non male per come era iniziata questa storia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sarà un piacere averti fra noi anche come "consulente" oltre che interlocutore.
Con affetto e stima
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (31 Maggio 2006)

*albatros*

mi scuso ..sei magnifico ..potresti darmi qualche consiglio ..tvb
da morto ad albatros..forse ci riesco anch'io.. da trudi  a ?


----------



## Non registrato (5 Giugno 2006)

*Sono felice pe te Albatros*

Sì, sono felice che hai trovato una via d'uscita. Ho letto la discussione dall'inizio alla fine. Mi chiamo Mauro e sto vivendo ora quello che tu hai vissuto. Per me è tutto uguale: mia moglie mi ha tradito, l'ho scoperta (si è voluta far scoprire) e mi ha gettato addosso tante colpe che neanche le ricordo, alcune magari vere, altre inventate. Io sono sempre stato innamorato di lei e mi sto umiliando chiedendole di ricominciare. Mi ha detto che non mi amava più da 2 anni solo ora. Avrebbe potuto dirmelo prima. Forse lei ha delle scusanti però; il nostro secondo figlio di 7 anni ha un grave ritardo mentale. Ognuno reagisce a suo modo a certe disgrazie. Penso che lei magari inconsciamente riversi su di me tutto il suo dolore... forse.
Però mi ha messo le corna senza nessun complesso di colpa, non ha chiesto perdono, non mi ama più e vorrebbe che me ne andassi di casa io. A parte il fatto che come te la amo ancora, non voglio separarmi da lei per le mie credenze religiose e quindi, anche su consiglio di religiosi, continuerò ad umiliarmi come un imbecille senza aver mai il coraggio di fare quello che hai fatto tu. Per quanto tempo ci riuscirò? A volte penso che le donne siano tutte come mia moglie ma so che non è vero. Io sono stato solo sfortunato. In questo forum mi sono reso conto che non è questione di uomo o donna ma di valori morali della persona. E in generale magari siamo più noi uomini a far soffrire le donne che viceversa. Lottare solo per i figli non mi soddisfa. Non ce la faccio più, rivoglio mia moglie!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (5 Giugno 2006)

*non registrato*

Forse è vero che il problema di vostro figlio ha qualche influenza sui dissapori, ma questo dipende solo dalla levatura morale della persona. E comunque non implica la correttezza di essere sincera e trasparente; capita di non amare più una persona, ma come dico sempre, tradirla è il modo autoassolvente e spiccio per compensarsi.  
Non esiste mai la colpa solo di uno, c'è sempre un concorso, magari squilibrato, ma esiste, e lei ne è la prova con la sua "politica" dell'addossarti tutti i sensi di colpa possibili.
Forse lei non è sorretta da concezioni religiose e morali, quindi se l'amore è finito lo vuole chiudere anche come relazione di coppia; sostanzialmente non si può darle torto mentre ha torto marcio per come ha presentato la questione, anzi per come l'ha evasa addebitandola a te in toto.
Evidente che vuole essere libera, fare quel che desidera senza dare rendiconti; quindi è conseguente che la tua umiliazione e lo scegliere un atteggiamento imbelle non la riporterà a te di sicuro. 
Come hai detto le donne non sono tutte uguali, esattamente come gli uomini; l'essere fortunato o meno spesso dipende anche da come si imposta inizialmente il rapporto. Non volermene, ma al di là del vostro disagio come genitori,  c'è anche una qual mancanza di rispetto nel tradirti e poi volerti cacciare di casa.............
Tu la amerai anche, ma così impostato questo amore non ti porta da nessuna parte.
Se le tue credenze e la tua autoflagellazione sono così profondamente sentite, non c'è molto da dire, ma rammenta che se proprio la mettiamo sulla religione, nel vangelo si perdona alla reproba, purchè si penta; non mi risulta che l'adultera abbia detto che avrebbe fatto quello che le pareva addossandone la colpa ad altri; forse questo avrebbero dovuto fartelo presente i tuoi consiglieri spirituali
Il cristianesimo perdona al pentito, al pervicace riserva il purgatorio, seppure!
Quindi valuta bene le tue scelte, sia in virtù del benessere del figlio, che della vita che ti vai a preparare, perchè certe scelte, viste dall'altra parte della barricata, hanno sentore di pusillanimità più che di doti di virtù e pazienza. 
Ti auguro molta forza perchè il tuo desiderio di riavere tua moglie, allo stato, mi pare davvero una pia illusione visto che a lei, a mio parere, interessa proprio quella libertà di azione che tu le impedisci. Forse quello che serve è una bella scossa, visto che non ha certo la facoltà di chiedere una consensuale. Invece di martirizzarti, domandati cosa davvero le darebbe fastidio, non sai quante persone, una volta valutato che le cose non sono sempre semplici e convenienti come vorrebbero di adeguano a più miti consigli.
D'altronde come ben dici nella chiusa del tuo post è sempre questione di valori morali e non di persone.
Con lei non hai dialogo, quindi devi solo fare delle trattative, e l'amore non deve metterci il becco!  Questo nel tuo interesse ed anche in quello di tuo figlio che, comunque, la tensione ed il malumore li percepisce benissimo......
Buone riflessioni.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (6 Giugno 2006)

*So che hai ragione*

so che hai ragione Bruja, pienamente e totalmente ragione. Certe persone intendono solo a suon di sberle. Evidentemente mia moglie è cambiata  da quando l'ho conosciuta che aveva 16 anni ma è cambiata purtroppo in peggio. La mia mente sa che quello che dici è la esatta verità ma ancora il cuore si rifiuta di crederlo. Certo che un uomo che implora non ha fascino sulle donne. L'uomo non deve "chiedere mai". Lei non vuole che dica niente a mio figlio (quello "normale") perché dice che è troppo piccolo ma giustamente certe cose si percepiscono anche senza sentire una parola. Non so neanche che cosa sarebbe per me più "conveniente" fare dal punto di vista legale in modo di danneggiarla il più possibile se decidessi di finire di fare la parte del martire. Dopotutto non ho la stoffa del santo sai? Certo avrò pure le mie colpe ma già la nostra vita familiare era dura così, perché ha voluto far soffrire tutti di più quando potevano anche noi avere la nostra piccola parte di felicità dalla vita? E' una crudeltà che non capisco; ho come l'impressione che non mi abbia detto tutto. Ma con che coraggio continua a parlare con me del più e del meno come se niente fosse e tranquillamente dirmi che non mi ama più e strafregarsene se sto male? Noi uomini non capiremo mai le donne e viceversa. Comunque solo parlarne con qualcuno mi fa stare meglio. Non ne ho parlato con nessuno che conosco, mi vergognerei troppo . . . ciao e grazie


----------



## Bruja (6 Giugno 2006)

*nessuna vergogna*

Devi convincerti che se è vero chei ogni tradimento concorre la colpa di entrambi in misura individuale, è anche vero che una volta scoperta la tresca, il comportamento tenuto susseguentemente offre la misura della persona.
E' palese che tu hai bisogno di conforti; per quelli umani e amichevoli, dove possibile, qui trovi accoglienza comunque, mentre per quelli esecutivi devi a forza rivolgerti ad un legale, e molto un gamba, meglio se donna, hanno più intuito in casi come il tuo.
Una volta chiarito cosa puoi veramente fare nei termini legali, e non per una separazione, ma solo per avere dritte che non ti facciano commettere errori comportamentali, potrai esporre le tue condizioni.
La cosa che non devi mai fare è avere l'aria del perdente e del succube..... lei gioca su questo mentre tu devi farla cozzare contro un muro di gomma. A quel punto capirà che non sarà tutta discesa pèer lei e, credimi, farà i soliti tanto vituperati conti della serva e si regolerà di conseguenza.
Va da sé che l'amore non ha campo in questa storia e tu, devi convincertene, è come se volessi trattare con amore un crotalo, adesso lei vuole la libertà e l'indipendenza aconomica con te fuori dai piedi................ quindi dopo questo bel quadretto, che ritengo assolutamente aderente alla realtà, il recupero del rapporto, se proprio rimane una tua impellenza, sarà lei a doverlo fare e, credimi, non è detto che verrà consigliata proprio in questo senso, se non dal suo avvocato, certamente dal suo bello!
Le mogli altrui sono appetibili quando stanno col relativo marito, diversamente diventano ingombranti, a meno che tua moglie e l'altro non siano proprio guarda caso i Romeo e Giulietta della situazione (ma come sai quello è teatro e Shakespeare è defunto da un pezzo).....
Coraggio, e autoconvinciti che se otterrai qualcosa, da lei o contro di lei, sarà solo perchè ti sarai comportato da uomo e da persona che ha rispetto di sè, e questo anche nell'interesse di tuo figlio che delle vostre beghe dovrebbe stare fuori.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2006)

*Per Mauro*



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Sì, sono felice che hai trovato una via d'uscita. Ho letto la discussione dall'inizio alla fine. Mi chiamo Mauro e sto vivendo ora quello che tu hai vissuto. Per me è tutto uguale: mia moglie mi ha tradito, l'ho scoperta (si è voluta far scoprire) e mi ha gettato addosso tante colpe che neanche le ricordo, alcune magari vere, altre inventate. Io sono sempre stato innamorato di lei e mi sto umiliando chiedendole di ricominciare.


Ciao, Mauro, Benvenuto!
Io non credo tu ti stia "umiliando", anzi, seppure non del tutto in modo "convinto" stai facendo quello che ritieni giusto, cercando di recuperare un rapporto prima che si spezzi del tutto.
Non tutte le ciambelle escono con il buco, ed un rapporto extraconiugale può benissimo finire (male), tenere (con serietà) la porta aperta al ritorno può essere la mossa migliore, e consentimelo (mio marito ha fatto così) a me è sembrato un atto di forza, non di debolezza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi ciascuno dentro di sé sa se il rapporto è recuperabile o meno....



> Mi ha detto che non mi amava più da 2 anni solo ora. Avrebbe potuto dirmelo prima. Forse lei ha delle scusanti però; il nostro secondo figlio di 7 anni ha un grave ritardo mentale. Ognuno reagisce a suo modo a certe disgrazie. Penso che lei magari inconsciamente riversi su di me tutto il suo dolore... forse.
> Però mi ha messo le corna senza nessun complesso di colpa, non ha chiesto perdono, non mi ama più e vorrebbe che me ne andassi di casa io.


Non entro nei dettagli logistici (chi deve andarsene, etc.) ma il discorso della "colpa" e del "perdono"....mi convince fino ad un certo punto.
Capisco che tu stai anche parlando sull'onda dell'emozione, e sento e condivido il tuo dolore, ma non credo che colpa e perdono c'entrino più di tanto con un amore che finisce.
Se la mia storia extra fosse andata bene, se la persona che amavo si fosse rivelata all'altezza delle mie aspettative, credo proprio che sì, mi sarei separata, e no, non ho mai provato un devastante senso di colpa né ho chiesto perdono a mio marito.

Sono ed ero dispiaciuta di avergli dato questo dolore, ma non mi sento in colpa per essermi innamorata di un altro uomo. Certi sentimenti li puoi controllare fino ad un certo punto.

Se la mia storia si fosse concretizzata, avremmo preso entrambi atto del fatto che il nostro matrimonio era finito. Colpa e perdono non mi sembra c'entrino molto, io sono stata onesta, gliene ho parlato, gli ho detto cosa era successo e perché. Non gli ho addossato colpe, non ne ho accusate. Capita che un amore finisca.
Inutile colpevolizzarsi per sentimenti così forti e radicati come l'innamoramento per un'altra persona.

Poi, per la cronaca, la mia storia si è rivelata inesistente, "lui" si è defilato, io ho chiuso una storia insoddisfacente, ed io e mio marito stiamo ricostruendo il matrimonio, con qualche difficoltà, ma con tanta speranza e sincerità.



> A parte il fatto che come te la amo ancora, non voglio separarmi da lei per le mie credenze religiose e quindi, anche su consiglio di religiosi, continuerò ad umiliarmi come un imbecille senza aver mai il coraggio di fare quello che hai fatto tu.


Qui, perdonami, non mi trovi d'accordo.
Capisco le tue credenze religiose, ma tu stai "subendo" una scelta che non ti appartiene (per quanto "sensata" astrattamente), tant'è che la vivi come un'umiliazione (e secondo me non dovresti, anche perché non puoi reprimere la rabbia, prima o poi verrebbe fuori)
Fatti un piacere, ignora i religiosi (che non vivono la realtà del matrimonio) e segui il tuo cuore.



> Per quanto tempo ci riuscirò? A volte penso che le donne siano tutte come mia moglie ma so che non è vero. Io sono stato solo sfortunato. In questo forum mi sono reso conto che non è questione di uomo o donna ma di valori morali della persona. E in generale magari siamo più noi uomini a far soffrire le donne che viceversa. Lottare solo per i figli non mi soddisfa. Non ce la faccio più, rivoglio mia moglie!!!!!


Hai ragione, pretendila!
non nascondere la tua (legittima) rabbia ma non farti accecare da essa.
Fai capire a tua moglie (come lo fece mio marito) che tu ci sei per lei, che tieni e lotti per il vostro matrimonio e il vostro amore.
Non ci vedo debolezza in una posizione del genere, ma solo forza e dignità.
E, consentimelo, addolcisciti la vita con un pizzico di comprensione. In condizioni difficili (un figlio diversamente abile, etc.) può capitare che una donna (o un uomo) cerchino un'evasione. Non puoi crocifiggerla per questo. Devi invece indagare con serietà e senza frustrazioni inutile se il vostro rapporto può ancora essere salvato.
Ti penso e ti sono vicina!


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Giugno 2006)

*Verena*

A volte non ti capisco.
Forse non è il topic giusto dove appuntarlo ma prendo spunto da ciò che hai appena scritto.

Parli del tuo rapporto con tuo marito come di amore finito, dici che se l'altro avesse dato seguito ai vostri progetti, lo avresti lasciato, certo preoccupandoti di non fargli mancare nulla, di sistemare le cose etc etc.

Ora però, svanito all'orizzonte il sogno, parli di ricostruire il tuo matrimonio, ma allo stesso tempo dici che certi sentimenti non è che si controllino (infatti si legge tra le righe che sì, gli vuoi bene, ma come a un famigliare con cui si convive da anni, si divide la quotidianità, alcuni progetti comuni, le necessità dei figli, vi è stima, affetto, etc etc., ma non certo che lo ami come prima, nè che vi sia ancora quell'attrazione sessuale che avevi con l'amante).
Ok, l'amore muta nel tempo, non sempre si mantiene passionalità, forte tensione emotiva e così via, ma per come descrivi l'attuale tuo stato mi pare che sia molto vissuto in termini di "convenienza reciproca" (in mancanza di sentir pulsare forte il cuore, ci accontentiamo dello status quo), di pianificazione, di ragionamento appunto.

Non sarebbe più giusto per entrambi darsi una vera possibilità di ripartire ex novo, ognuno per la sua strada?
Non è un pò troppo "accontentarsi"?

Lo chiedo a te Verena, perchè hai esplicitato molto approfonditamente la tua situazione, ma è una domanda che credo si potrebbe porre a migliaia di altre coppie.

Si resta uniti dunque per convenienza, perchè "al momento" non c'è quello che agognamo nei paraggi?


----------



## Old auberose (7 Giugno 2006)

*Fedy*

Non sono Verena, ma in parte vorrei risponderti.
Anche io ho constatato che questo succede in moltissime coppie, e ti dirò con un pò di invidia (nel senso buono del termine).
C'è molta solitudine in questo sistema, e credimi, ci vuole coraggio anche nell'affrontarla.
Io non ho potuto fare una scelta come ha fatto Verena, la mia è stata un dover prendere delle decisioni, anche drastiche, perchè di fronte ho trovato un uomo senza palle, senza sentimenti, senza comprensione, una persona dall'io assoluto che non ha   messo in discussione nulla.
Ho pensato molte volte che se lui fosse stato comprensivo e se mi avesse voluto anche solo un pò di bene avremmo potuto ricostruire. 
Sai, io ho perso la stima per quest'uomo ma credo che avrebbe potuto riconquistarla.
Penso che in un rapporto ci sta anche la possibilità di ricostruirlo per vedere poi dove ti porta, e se non c'è passione nel presente, non è detto che possa prima o poi arrivare.
Non penso che si provi a ricostruire pensando che dietro l'angolo ci sia una persona giusta per mollare tutto. A volte sono tentativi.
Oramai sono anni che sono sola e ti possa assicurare che guardandomi attorno non c'è da che star felici  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Auberose


----------



## Verena67 (7 Giugno 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> A volte non ti capisco.
> Forse non è il topic giusto dove appuntarlo ma prendo spunto da ciò che hai appena scritto.
> 
> Parli del tuo rapporto con tuo marito come di amore finito, dici che se l'altro avesse dato seguito ai vostri progetti, lo avresti lasciato, certo preoccupandoti di non fargli mancare nulla, di sistemare le cose etc etc.


"Amore finito" io non l'ho mai detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho un legame molto forte con mio marito, e penso questo sia sempre emerso dalle cose che dico. Diciamo che per come è nata la storia tra di noi, abbiamo entrambi privilegiato diversi aspetti rispetto alla "passionalità" pura, anche se sessualmente abbiamo sempre funzionato (e ancora funzioniamo).

Certo, l'altro era per me una specie di "sogno", era stato il mio primo amore, mai consumato, ci sentivamo "divisi dal destino" (anche se anche allora fu la sua immaturità e incapacità di donarsi - nonché una certa incompatibilità caratteriale di cui anche io sono responsabile - a dividerci) , e quando ci siamo ritrovati (anzi, precisiamo LUI E' VENUTO A CERCARMI!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) tutto questo è esploso e ha reso la sessualità travolgente, ovviamente più nuova di quel che potesse essere la rispettiva routine coniugale ormai quasi ventennale.

Ca va sans dire.

Ma il legame mio e di mio marito non è crollato miseramente. E lo dici anche tu: io non pensavo di separarmi ignorando lui e il suo futuro. Forse la mia "sollecitudine" nel pensare di lasciargli casa, affido congiunto, nel pagargli mutui,etc., era anche sinonimo di una mia certa incapacità di "staccarmi" da lui sul serio, non credi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non a caso, il mio amante sembrava ossessionato da mio marito, mi chiedeva (tuttora quando lo sento in "distaccata amicizia" - ma ammetto che mi sono stufata di lui - me ne chiede!) se io davvero non fossi innamorata di lui (mio marito), mi sentiva più attaccata a lui che a se stesso.

Per cui..."amore finito" direi proprio no 

	
	
		
		
	


	







> Ora però, svanito all'orizzonte il sogno, parli di ricostruire il tuo matrimonio, ma allo stesso tempo dici che certi sentimenti non è che si controllino (infatti si legge tra le righe che sì, gli vuoi bene, ma come a un famigliare con cui si convive da anni, si divide la quotidianità, alcuni progetti comuni, le necessità dei figli, vi è stima, affetto, etc etc., ma non certo che lo ami come prima, nè che vi sia ancora quell'attrazione sessuale che avevi con l'amante).


come ti dicevo tra noi non è che non c'è "amore come prima", e' che proprio non c'è mai stato un certo tipo di "amor fou" fin dall'inizio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ci piacciamo sempre, andiamo d'accordo, e tante cose ci uniscono, anche a letto. Ci sono vari tipi di coppie e di amori, come ha evidenziato la sua reazione "pacata" quando gli ho detto che avevo un altro. Pacata non vuol dire "indifferente", bada bene.

Eppure, come vedi, alla fine siamo ancora insieme. Noi due. E non certo per "mera convenienza". Di questo sono assolutamente certa, non lo dico per essere "politically correct"; ma solo perché lo sento.


Io non posso però dire che non capisco l'"amor fou", es. , della moglie di Mauro.  SAREI UN'IPOCRITONA!
Certe ansie di libertà, di evasione...
Non posso condannare quello che prova perché l'ho provato anch'io. Perché in 15 anni di vita insieme una sbandata (specie se sbandierata dall'altra parte in gioco come grande amore...) può capitare anche alla donna (o uomo) più assennato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Se così non fosse, non ci sarebbe questo forum!



> Ok, l'amore muta nel tempo, non sempre si mantiene passionalità, forte tensione emotiva e così via, ma per come descrivi l'attuale tuo stato mi pare che sia molto vissuto in termini di "convenienza reciproca" (in mancanza di sentir pulsare forte il cuore, ci accontentiamo dello status quo), di pianificazione, di ragionamento appunto.
> 
> Non sarebbe più giusto per entrambi darsi una vera possibilità di ripartire ex novo, ognuno per la sua strada?
> Non è un pò troppo "accontentarsi"?


nel mio caso, no, ma penso sia un work in progress.
Se ci mancheranno, a me e lui, gli stimoli necessari, io so che avrò il coraggio di chiudere, e penso anche lui.
Sicuramente già ci siamo detti che se ci capitasse di "innamorarci" davvero (e stavolta di una persona "degna") senza distruggere ciò che di buono abbiamo (i figli, la genitorialità, il mutuo soccorso, etc.) ci separeremo.
Io non cerco un altro uomo, lui non cerca un'altra donna, ma tutto può succedere.



> Lo chiedo a te Verena, perchè hai esplicitato molto approfonditamente la tua situazione, ma è una domanda che credo si potrebbe porre a migliaia di altre coppie.
> 
> Si resta uniti dunque per convenienza, perchè "al momento" non c'è quello che agognamo nei paraggi?


Chissà. Ciascuno ha la risposta in cuor suo.
Ma è poi così positivo infliggere ai figli la separazione di una famiglia in assenza di "batticuori hollywoodiani"?!
Diverso il caso dell'amica Mariarosa, mi sembra, dove non c'è più una "coppia".
Ma se c'è ancora uno scambio positivo, e anche sensuale, ha senso a tutti i costi inseguire il MITO dell'amore perfetto?
Io penso di no.
un bacio


----------



## Old Albatros (8 Giugno 2006)

*Mauro*

Tornare a vivere per me ha significato pure ributtarmi a capofitto nel lavoro e così il tempo disponibile si è davvero ridotto.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Giugno 2006)

Albatros ha detto:
			
		

> Mauro, dopo tanto soffrire, adesso sto facendo entrare un'altra donna nella mia vita e comincio persino a vedere i lati positivi di tutto il dolore che mi è capitato.
> Ti auguro davvero che tutto si stabilizzi il prima possibile e che possa quanto prima riappropriarti della tua vita.
> Stefano


Sono felicissima per te, con un'unica inquietudine.
Tu  - non più di 20 gg. fa - dichiaravi che amavi tua moglie alla follia, malgrado tutto quello che t'aveva fatto passare.
So per esperienza che quando si ama così, anche la "cattiveria" altrui è benzina sul fuoco, non spegne l'incendio, casomai lo ravviva.
E' naturale e liberatorio che tu abbia un'altra donna, ma mi raccomando, onestà e cautela. Non è facile venire "dopo" una simile devastazione emotiva. Gli americani chiamano queste persone "Rebound girl".
Non farle promesse che non puoi mantenere, comportati in modo degno, sincero e rispettoso. Non che ne dubiti, non mi fraintendere, ma sai com'è, a volte il dolore subito ci offusca alle esigenze altrui. Dividete quel che potete con cautela e...sincerità.
Ti penso, un bacio


----------



## Old Albatros (9 Giugno 2006)

*Verena*

Penso di averlo spiegato esaurientemente


----------



## Old auberose (9 Giugno 2006)

*Albatros*

Penso di aver capito il punto di vista di Verena, ed anche io voglio dirti che la cautela è d'obbligo.
Io non metto in dubbio la tua serietà come persona ed il fatto che tu sia sincero nel dichiararti, ma essendoci passata anche io, anche se in modo diverso, so bene ciò che si prova nel momento in cui ci si sente smarriti e soli, ed è facile riconoscere nelle persone che ci sono vicine possibili zattere di soccorso.

In ogni caso sono contenta che tu abbia ripreso a vivere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    , e ti auguro sinceramente buone cose.........

Auberose


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2006)

auberose ha detto:
			
		

> Penso di aver capito il punto di vista di Verena, ed anche io voglio dirti che la cautela è d'obbligo.
> Io non metto in dubbio la tua serietà come persona ed il fatto che tu sia sincero nel dichiararti, ma essendoci passata anche io, anche se in modo diverso, so bene ciò che si prova nel momento in cui ci si sente smarriti e soli, ed è facile riconoscere nelle persone che ci sono vicine possibili zattere di soccorso.
> 
> In ogni caso sono contenta che tu abbia ripreso a vivere
> ...


Concordo, zero malafede, Stefano, lo so che sei un uomo d'onore.
Però ahimé queste cose capitano, e si rischia sempre che ci sia chi "si fa male" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un grosso bacio


----------



## Bruja (24 Giugno 2006)

*infine....*

Farei un paio di citazioni che sono proprio opportune...........
"Soprattuto mai troppo zelo" anche se positivo è sempre visto in modo persecutorio nonostante la buonafede.

Presta attenzione a questa massima, ci sono tre despoti: il primo tiranneggia il corpo, e si chiama Stato, il secondo tiranneggia l'anima, e si chiama Papa o Fede, l'ultimo tiranneggia corpo ed annima e si chiama Amore............ è bene che lo si tratti con prudenza e precauzione, più che a nostra protezionme, per proteggere l'amore da se stesso!!!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (26 Giugno 2006)

*Diana*



			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Farei un paio di citazioni che sono proprio opportune...........
> "Soprattuto mai troppo zelo" anche se positivo è sempre visto in modo persecutorio nonostante la buonafede.
> 
> Presta attenzione a questa massima, ci sono tre despoti: il primo tiranneggia il corpo, e si chiama Stato, il secondo tiranneggia l'anima, e si chiama Papa o Fede, l'ultimo tiranneggia corpo ed annima e si chiama Amore............ è bene che lo si tratti con prudenza e precauzione, più che a nostra protezionme, per proteggere l'amore da se stesso!!!
> Bruja


Esistono i despoti e i tiranni, solo là dove vi sia qualcuno disposto a tollerarli.
Non sono sempre le vittime a cercare i carnefici ; è molto più frequente il contrario.
Diana


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2006)

*Diana*

Hai perfettamente ragione ma questo non risolve se non il prendere atto che la tolleranza in questo caso è molto diffusa.........
Vedi tante anime libere e che abbiano un così alto rispetto (ripeto rispetto e non concetto) di sé da non subire coercizioni?
Io non sono una ragazzina e, credimi, di "cuor di leone" in amore ne ho visti davvero pochi, un po' per l'indole poco battagliera, un po' perchè si tende a non voler credere che chi amiamo abbia un valore inferiore a quello che vorremmo attribuirgli, resta il fatto che siamo debolmente reattivi.
Spessole peggiori scelte vengono fatte con le migliori intenzioni, ma quando questo accade, è il gestirle ed il tamponarle  la vera dimostrazione della stoffa e del valore di cui siamo espressione.
Cordialità
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (26 Giugno 2006)

*Astrazione e concretezza*

L'astrazione verso cui è scivolato il discorso, credo non sia utile né a descrivere, né ad analizzare lo stato di cose e di sentimenti che cerco di raccontare.

Stefano


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2006)

*vediamo di capire....*

E' chiaro che tu sei persona che segue l'istinto ed ascolta le proprie pulsioni, tuttavia il non farlo per prudenza non credo sia un'astrazione. D'altronde credo che tu, al di là di tutto, sia uno pronto a pagare in prima persona il fardello delle proprie decisioni; è assimilabile al tuo sentire.
Diciamo che secondo buon senso dovresti valutarne il rischio.........è come nel poker, è il giocatore incallito quello che si rovina, il pokerista per piacere valuta a priori rischi e puntate, e questo non significa certo non giocare con gusto. E mi pare che restino le connotazioni sia del piacere che dell'azzardo. 
Non devi neppure rinunciare al libero arbitrio, che non è fare sempre quello che senti, ma anche riflettere su come la tua libertà resti tale senza condizionamenti dovuti alla tua scelta primaria, la libertà di scelta è un valore/diritto, l'amore un sentimento spesso compulsivo. Non confonderei i due concetti.
Questo non impedisce ovviamente che tu abbia tutto il sole in faccia che vuoi, che ti metta in gioco, che osi anche al limite e che vivi tutte le emozioni che ritieni irrinunciabili. 
Voler vivere non è mai infantile, lo è forse vivere in modo estremizzato per il concetto del volere a tutti i costi.
Tu sei un uomo libero, quindi non ti rammaricherai di non poter vivere come vorresti le occasioni della vita perchè certe cicatrici te lo impediscono.  Non devi neppure sdraiarti su alcun letto, nessuno lo sostiene, è sufficiente che l'esperienza di ciò che hai vissuto ti eviti errori grossolani che possono essere inutilmente rivissuti. Per il resto immagino tu abbia facoltà decisionale assoluta, che sono certa, metterai in atto.

Quanto ai miraggi, ne ho visti molti, ed anche di albe e tramonti, e splendide aurore e crepuscoli seduttivi, e non mi sono impedita di goderli, semplicemente ho evitato di credere che fossero quello che non erano................avevo presente che erano delle parabole temporali. 
Il cuore può provare qualunque emozione, perchè privarsene? L'importante è non vincolare ad esso il proprio libero arbitrio perchè, proprio per la natura del contendere, quello che resta è solo l'arbitrio; si sa bene che il cuore di libero lascia ben poco 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grazie dei suggerimenti letterari, e posso comprendere che massime e aforismi a molti risultino fastidiosi, ma non vivo di quelli, sono solo piccole frasi che possono rendere sapido uno scritto o un concetto; una specie di sunto per non perdersi in lunghe elaborazioni del pensiero.
Condivido che l'amore sia una chiave universale, ha solo la caratteristica di diventare spesso un passepartout, e se ad usarlo è la persona sbagliata sappiamo bene come può finire....  

Sono lieta infine che tu abbia lo spirito dei 20 anni (anche se lascerei da parte Dio in questa scelta)

	
	
		
		
	


	




     ed ammiro la tua profonda voglia ci conoscenza che ti porta a voler carpire l'anima delle persone, e che tu abbia buona memora o meno non credo aumenti o diminuisca il valore delle tue scelte............ Letture a parte, tendo a valutare le persone per quello che sono, attraverso le scelte che fanno e per il valore intrinseco del loro comportamento negli avvenimenti; le sfumature le considero la colorazione di questi pilastri esistenziali. 

Ti sei spiegato oltre la chiarezza quindi immagino di averti ben inteso, tanto che hai il mio totale rispetto per le tue convinzioni anche se le condivido parzialmente.
D'altronde è il confronto ed i contraddittorio che rende interessante il comunicare, che ce ne faremmo di dialoghi allineati e formalisti?
E dialogare con te è un vero piacere, tanto più stimolante quanto più agrodolce.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (27 Giugno 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> D'altronde è il confronto ed i contraddittorio che rende interessante il comunicare, che ce ne faremmo di dialoghi allineati e formalisti?
> E dialogare con te è un vero piacere, tanto più stimolante quanto più agrodolce.
> Bruja


Raga', non ho capito e non concordo! (con Stefano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , per quel pochissimo che ho capito, oggi sono ottusa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )
vivere al massimo non è mai stato il mio credo, ma mi rendo conto che a volte non è possibile evitarlo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio ad entrambi e grazie dell'appassionante dibattito!


----------



## Old Albatros (28 Giugno 2006)

*Verena mitica*

Vere' è un casino, lo so. Ma mi spieghi come fai a non concordare se non capisci?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Vai di default?


----------



## Old Albatros (28 Giugno 2006)

*Bruja*

Io direi "vivere intensamente".


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2006)

Albatros ha detto:
			
		

> Vere' è un casino, lo so. Ma mi spieghi come fai a non concordare se non capisci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbastanza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' un po' come "non capisco e NON mi adeguo" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2006)

*Albatros*

Auspico per te e prego il tuo Dio affinché ti conceda sempre questo spirito, e che tu trovi l'estro di volare perennemente.
Riconosco in te l'albatro che in volo è maestoso e quasi fuori dalle leggi di gravità, ma quando atterra, se non ha picchi e dirupi con grandi spazi aerei, difficilmente riesce a spiccare il volo.
Con simpatia e tanta comprensione.
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (30 Giugno 2006)

*Decollo*

L'unica pianura che mi ha stregato è quella padana.


----------



## Old trudi (30 Giugno 2006)

*sii prudente*






    attento nn lasciarti subito andare , potresti fare la fine dell'albatros dileggiato dai marinai dell'omonima poesia , da morto ad albatros è un ammirevole passaggio ma subito innamorato e pronto a spiccare il volo mi sembra troppo pericoloso ,una serena convalescenza a volte è provvidenziale , ti fa riflettere ed evitare sbagli , ma ti auguro ogni bene..


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2006)

*Albatros*

Come ha detto trudy, adesso sii prudente.  Non metto in dubbio le qualità di nessuno, ma quando si esce da una delusione, è abbastanza scontato riversare nelle persona che ci affascina le migliori qualità.
Magari le possiede ma coerenza vuole che la prudenza non guasti, anche perchè, e questo lo sai bene, all'interno del rapporto non si vedono mai i difetti, se non quando è tardi per prenderne le distanze.
Sarei felice della tua felicità, ma preferirei che fosse lenta ma tenace al fine di non ritrovarti qui fra un po' a rimuginare sulle tue scelte improvvide.

Mi sembri uno dalle molte qualità, quindi, comincia da te stesso, convinto come devi essere che gli altri/e siano un dono aggiuntivo....... sai bene che tanto più si vuol bene a se stessi tanto più si attira altro bene.

Buon week end
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Come ha detto trudy, adesso sii prudente. Non metto in dubbio le qualità di nessuno, ma quando si esce da una delusione, è abbastanza scontato riversare nelle persona che ci affascina le migliori qualità.
> Magari le possiede ma coerenza vuole che la prudenza non guasti, anche perchè, e questo lo sai bene, all'interno del rapporto non si vedono mai i difetti, se non quando è tardi per prenderne le distanze.
> Sarei felice della tua felicità, ma preferirei che fosse lenta ma tenace al fine di non ritrovarti qui fra un po' a rimuginare sulle tue scelte improvvide.


Mi associo, Stefano!!! Ricordati la "Rebound Girl" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bacio!


----------



## Old trudi (2 Luglio 2006)

*attento..*

rileggiti Baudelaire ..e guarda che fine ha fetto l'albatros ..se nomen omen..sei sulla buona strada ...come puoi risollevarti da una situazione tragica come la tua in così poco tempo,come puoi di nuovo fidarti dell'amore a prima vista di una donna delusa dalla vita come te?forse ne sei attratto ,la desideri , ma nn travestire da amore l'unione di due solitudini ..vedo nubi terribili addessarsi nel tuo cielo..un consiglio :leggiti la corrispondenza di un certo MORTO...forse è ancora registrata , rifletti molto profondamente sulle sue sconsolate parole..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    mi sembra che tu sia proprio un pò adolescenziale..baci


----------



## Old Albatros (3 Luglio 2006)

*Trudi, Bruja, Verena e il cielo*

Sono convinto che lo scambio dialettico ed il confronto tra diverse prospettive aiutano a dare una forma più realistica a quello che si sta osservando.


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2006)

*Stefano*

Ti ho letto con sommo piacere, ho riconfermato le qualità che ti riconoscevo e non posso che auspicarti nuovamente quanto già augurato.
Non ho motivo di riprendere nulla della tua lettera che è di per sé un'autoanalisi ed una diagnosi per il futuro.
Una sola cosa puntualizzo, se amichevolmente posso suggerirla, è vero che tutto deve essere alto e stimolante nel volo dell'albatros ma, rammenta sempre, che nel volo egli è solo..... ergo tutto dipende da te, ed in caso, discende verso altri che possono compartecipare alla tua gioia ed alla tua libertà.
Sono certa che m'intendi anche in quello che non ho scritto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona settimana.
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (3 Luglio 2006)

*Bruja*

Credo di aver capito. Anzi: ho capito. Lo so. Ho preso in considerazione anche questo.


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2006)

*caro Albatros*

So bene che hai capito, ed anche se il volo di questi maestri dell'aria è abitualmente in compagnia, la rotta la traccia chi guida lo stormo.......
Ecco perchè spero tu sia, comunque, ed alla bisogna, fortunatamente "solo".
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (3 Luglio 2006)

*Perchè?*

Meglio soli che male accompagnati è un vecchio adagio sempre valido.


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2006)

*Albatros*

Scambi il pessimismo con il realismo e la prudenza............. diciamo che non sono ostile a nulla, ma la mia idea è che non sia tanto lo stato esistenziale ad essere negativo per una persona quanto, se accade, chi lo provoca.
Per intenderci, non faccio riferimento alla persona che ora ti sta a cuore, ma ad un concetto massimale. 
L'argomento "compagnia" è lapalissiano, l'uomo è per natura un soggetto sociale, resta il fatto che ogni persona ha lati cristallini, lati oscuri ed incognite.  
Parlo per età, esperienza e frequentazioni, che sono state le più svariate, e posso garantirti che spesso avrei scommesso su persone che, in ogni campo, si sono rivelate deludenti; per contro altre hanno confermato il buon giudizio iniziale; come vedi è un discorso generale.
Spero sia chiaro che a stimolarmi questi concetti è solo il desiderio di evitarti ulteriori problemi. Non giudico nulla circa le tue scelte, e come potrei? Ho solo la certezza che, a me, spesso ha aiutato più quello che ho evitato di accettare a scatola chiusa che quello che ho con prudenza valutato.  L'entusiasmo è un formidabile motore, ma ha l'incognita di correre spesso su strade sdrucciolevoli e piene di curve  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spero sinceramente di essere in eccesso di prudenza e che tu abbia tutte le ragioni per lasciarti andare a questa esperienza che pare sia prodiga di gioia e piacere.
Bruja


----------



## Old MARZIA (7 Luglio 2006)

*Anche io sono morta....mi presento...*

ho 33 anni e sono all'epilogo della mia "grande storia d'amore".
Mi sono sposata 4 anni fa..e' nata dopo un anno una bimba spendida e a dicembre 04 resto incinta del secondo bimbo (voluto e cercato da entrambi).....nel giugno del 05' ero di 6 mesi, scopro che mio marito mi tradiva con una lituana da night...mi giura che lei se n'e' andata x sempre e mi chiede di perdonarlo.
Io incinta e con una bimba di 1 anno e mezzo..gli credo...
Ho passato una gravidanza orribile lui che mi insultava, che diceva che ero matta...a settembre partorisco..lui non viene. Ad ottobre scopro che, non solo non e' vero che lei era ripartita...era stata qui tutta l'estate, se la sono spassata alle mie spalle....ed in piu' e' incinta di lui....prendo i bimbi vado da mia madre...dopo dieci giorni di pianti e di suppliche da parte sua torno a casa....lui dice che se n'e' tornata x sempre in Lituania (il figlio doveva nascere a dicembre...due mesi dopo chge ho partorito io!!!)...Passo un Natale e un Capodanno da sola con i miei bimbi...
Il 5 gennaio la fine....scopro che lei non solo non era ripartita ma aveva partorito e che continuavano tranquillamente a frequentarsi,nei posti dove lui era stato con me....Tutti sapevano...io mi sono illusa x il bene di queste mie due stelline.
Lo butto fuori casa...lui sotto casa di lei mi dice che e' confuso, che lui ama tutt'e due...che deve decidere...
In questi mesi non mi ha dato una euro...io mi sono dovuta ritrovare un lavoro x andare avanti...non vi dico il mio cuore come sta' ogni volta che esco x andare a lavorare
Da allora fino a due settimane fa non mi dice mai dove vive....continua a mentire...un lunedi' mi squilla il cellulare:era lei piangeva perche' l'aveva picchiata...gia' perche' ha iniziato a tradire pure lei.Mi ha raccontato che convivevano da 6 mesi.....che l'ha portata a Venezia,a Mirabilandia...a cena tante e tante volte...che gli ha pagato l'affitto da un anno..che ha pagato x farle prendere la patente...che ha comprato il passeggino a suo figlio.....Insomma tutte cose che supponevo fossero vere erano state realizzate...
E lui che dice? che si vuole rimettere con me. E'PAZZO.
Spero che la mia storia sia da aiuto a chi sta soffrendo come me..e credetemi che se sono ottimista io, se non mi e' venuta la depressione post-parto,se vedo ancora un raggio di sole nella vita...tuuti ce la possono fare.La vita e' una sola e non ci e' permesso soffrire per causa altrui...si gira pagina e si va avanti.
Un abbraccio
Marzia


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Luglio 2006)

*Benvenuta MARZIA*

..e complimenti sinceri!

Da quel che scrivi hai fatto un viaggio inferno e ritorno che non è da tutti.

Per quello che conta, analizzando il comportamento del tuo ex, posso solo intravedere un immaturo, profondamente egoista e assolutamente incapace di amare davvero (amare=preoccuparsi del bene altrui... per me almeno, anche se dal mio nick non parrebbe..), senza alcun senso paterno.

Spero che tu ti sia cautelata almeno legalmente per pretendere quanto ti spetta in tema di sostegno economico per le tue figlie e te.

Un abbraccio sincero..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (7 Luglio 2006)

Cara Marzia, 

benvenuta nel forum.
la tua storia è davvero agghiacciante. 
Gente come il tuo (ex) marito vale di meno che una gomma da masticare che mi si appiccica sotto la scarpa, si annerisce ed accumula peli, capelli, tracce di pipì di cane e scontrini fiscali lasciati sui marciapiedi.

scusa la banalità, ma:
Un uomo che tradisce la propria moglie fa schifo.
Un uomo che tradisce la propria moglie nel periodo del parto fa doppiamente schifo.
Perdonatemi l'accenno (forse) vagamente sessista, ma credo che l'uomo di una famiglia debba proteggere la consorte e la prole, sempre e comunque. 
a maggior ragione in un periodo così delicato quale quello della gravidanza, dove la donna è per forza di cose vulnerabilissima. 

Un uomo che fa i capricci scemi proprio in quel periodo è un bambino immaturo, incapace di vedere le sue responsabilità. 
uno che si immedesima nell'Accorsi de "L'ultimo bacio". 
uno che, vedendo crescere le sue responsabilità, pensa che per fermare il tempo e rimanere un bambino scemo tutto calcio, playstation e palestra basti ingravidare più donne possibile. 
uno così è un pessimo marito e, cosa anche ben più grave, un pessimo padre.

Liberatene e non lo rimpiangerai neppure un pò.


----------



## Old Albatros (7 Luglio 2006)

*girare pagina*

Marzia, la tua lettera mi ha scosso. Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e la mia stima.


----------



## Bruja (7 Luglio 2006)

*Marzia*

Mi accodo a quanto ti è già stato detto, ma farei delle puntualizzazioni che credo possano essere sempre utili.
Purtroppo siamo davanti ad una persona (tuo marito) senza alcun rispetto per sé stesso né per gli altri, crede che i sentimenti si cambino come la biancheria........... e questo vale per la ragazza dell'est che, come da copione, prima si mette con uno sposato e se ne infischia bellamente di tutto, poi cerca, una volta vittima essa stessa delle intemperanze del tuo coniuge, di avere solidarietà.
Non c'è che dire, due bei campioni di ambiguità e ipocrisia.
Quanto a te, davvero onore al merito, hai sopportato l'insopportabile, hai reagito ed hai una invidiabile grinta che è sempre figlia di una stoffa caratteriale con gli "attributi".
Che dire, tu sei la risposta a chi crede che le donne siano tutte di un tipo, e poi si "straccia le vesti" proprio per "quel" tipo............. spero che questa tua esperienza sia di utile monito.
Con la massima stima ed affetto
Bruja


----------



## Old MARZIA (10 Luglio 2006)

*Ho depositato il ricorso in tribunale*



			
				Albatros ha detto:
			
		

> Marzia, la tua lettera mi ha scosso. Hai tutta la mia solidarietà e la mia stima. Sei una donna molto forte e coraggiosa. Tuo marito è un criminale. In genere non mi lascio andare a giudizi affrettati, ma in questo caso non riesco proprio a tenerlo nella penna.
> Le tue parole fanno trasparire di te molte qualità che, ne sono certo, ti porteranno ad assaporare un felicità che meriti, insieme ai tuoi bambini.
> Fatta questa premessa, ti chiedo se quello che qui hai raccontato lo hai anche esposto ad un avvocato per ottenere la separazione da tuo marito. Tuo marito dove vive adesso?
> Non capisco come possa accadere che l'amore ci porti ad un punto di cecità tale da farci affidare le nostre vite a persone del genere. O, da un altro punto di vfista, come possa accadere che una persona può cambiare così radicalmente.
> Un abbraccio, Stefano


Ho presentato una bella separazione giudiziale in tribunale...la prima udienza e' fissata per il 25 luglio...peccato non si fara' nulla perche' lui risulta irreperibile e il plico e' tornato indietro....Lui ha abitato fino a due settimane con lei e loro figlio...ora forse abita da un amico..
Mi continuo a chiedere COSA ci ha trovato in quella li'....tutti dicono che una donna come me sia esteticamente, sia moralmente non la trovera' mai piu'...Vi giuro sono stata una moglie perfetta...mi diceva:sei la mia amante, la mia migliore amica,la migliore compagna che avrei mai potuto avere...GIA'...poi se n'e' andato con un'altra mentre ero incinta di NOSTRO FIGLIO.
Scusate lo sfogo ma ho ancora tanta rabbia dentro...l'ultima? ieri, al posto di chiedermi di stare con i bambini se n'e' andato tutto il giorno in moto con gli amici.In 6 mesi ha visto i figli una sola volta!!!!Ieri il piccolo Stefano ha compiuto 10 mesi...e lui se n'e' scordato....E' un bastardo.
Marzia


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2006)

*Marzia*

Brava Marzia e, coraggio, coraggio, coraggio.
Mi arrogo la responsabilità di dirti che tutto il forum è solidale con te......
Non cercare ora risposte a domande senza costrutto, lui cercava semplicemente ciò che gli faceva comodo senza rispetto per le responsabilità ed i disastri che combinava.

Sei stata e sei una moglie e madre esemplare quindi forte di questo, affronta questa tua "solitudine" che per te sarà un riscatto di rispettabilità e di dignità. I bambini deve vederli per ovvi motivi di diritto/dovere, ma non far loro pesare troppo quello scriteriato che hanno come padre e sii padre e madre insieme. Ne hai la capacità ed anche, oso dire, la grandezza!
Auguri al piccolo Stefano da tutti noi!!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old auberose (10 Luglio 2006)

Marzia, mi associo a Bruja, hai tutta la nostra solidarietà.

Coraggio


Auberose


----------



## Old trudi (10 Luglio 2006)

*per albatros*

scuole finite figli a casa computer inaccessibile se non a tarda ora .. ti ho letto con sincero interesse ..non cambio il mio giudizio trovo pericoloso anzi pericolosissimo il tuo volerti innamorare ad ogni costo subito senza concederti un periodo di convalescenza ,di convalescenza dall'amore totale e totalizzante , se ce la farai sei un pò magico e molto fortunato , vedo intorno a me e in me tanta delusioni , tante aspettative non realizzate e tu ,te ne do atto, sei molto serio e sensibile , ma mi pari un pò fragile ,emotivamente ,innamorato dell'amore ,del cuore che batte , del desiderio che ti scioglie le paure , mi sembra sorprendente morire e rinascere così velocemente ,mi sembra rischioso darsi così totalmente ad un'altra dopo tutto quello che hai sofferto e se sei sincero stai ancora soffrendo ,tremo per te ,nn vorei che ti facessi sommergere da una nuova burrasca ,travolto dalla tua eccessiva voglia di volare ..forse dovresti sì riprendere il volo ma lentamente ,cautamente , senza concederti tutto e subito...sarà che io sono in una fase reboriana ..taci anima stanca di godere e di soffrire(all'uno e all'altro vai rassegnata)..nel deserto io guardo con occhi asciutti me stessa .. (e anche te) poi spero che col tempo le case diventino di nuovo case , gli altri altri ,detesto questa beata indifferenza..l'albatros di baudelaire viene catturato e deriso dai marinai ,attratto dal suo desiderio di fermarsi ,di posarsi , di interrompere il volo ardito ..nn viene capito .. nn rischiare questo ,o se lo vuoi proprio fare , sii cauto mantieniti vigile ..solo così potrai spiccare il volo,lontano da tutto ciò che ti ha invischiato.. ma lei com'è ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   meritevole del tuo rinnovato sturm und drang?sicuro al 100/100?tvb


----------



## Old trudi (10 Luglio 2006)

*marzia*

mi sembra che tu nn possa far altro ,sei giovane , ridarai un senso alla tua vita ,goditi i tuoi figli e dimenticalo ,nn ti merita,,notte


----------



## Non registrato (11 Luglio 2006)

*solo una cosa...*

un consiglio da una sconosciuta: dalle un sacro santo calcio nel c...!!!!!
manda l'intelletto  e la comprensione a quel paese...tira fuori la parte animale esci fai conquiste...lei tornera' appena sapra' che vedi un'altra...


----------



## Bruja (11 Luglio 2006)

*per tutti*

.......... magari sono una irrecuperabile pessimista, ma visto il contesto, a me preoccuperebbe proprio il "suo ritorno"........... 
Non sarebbe un ritorno a Canossa, purtroppo. 
In questo momento il peggior nemico del nostro amico è la sua malleabilità di fronte ad un eventuale pentimento solamente tattico.
Propendo per un sano calcio nelle terga.
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (31 Luglio 2006)

*Marzia*

Domandarti in cosa hai sbagliato è logico e naturale. Sapessi quanto l'ho fatto io e ancora non riesco a smettere. Mogli o mariti perfetti non esistono. 



			
				MARZIA ha detto:
			
		

> Ho presentato una bella separazione giudiziale in tribunale...la prima udienza e' fissata per il 25 luglio...peccato non si fara' nulla perche' lui risulta irreperibile e il plico e' tornato indietro....Lui ha abitato fino a due settimane con lei e loro figlio...ora forse abita da un amico..
> Mi continuo a chiedere COSA ci ha trovato in quella li'....tutti dicono che una donna come me sia esteticamente, sia moralmente non la trovera' mai piu'...Vi giuro sono stata una moglie perfetta...mi diceva:sei la mia amante, la mia migliore amica,la migliore compagna che avrei mai potuto avere...GIA'...poi se n'e' andato con un'altra mentre ero incinta di NOSTRO FIGLIO.
> Scusate lo sfogo ma ho ancora tanta rabbia dentro...l'ultima? ieri, al posto di chiedermi di stare con i bambini se n'e' andato tutto il giorno in moto con gli amici.In 6 mesi ha visto i figli una sola volta!!!!Ieri il piccolo Stefano ha compiuto 10 mesi...e lui se n'e' scordato....E' un bastardo.
> Marzia


----------



## Old Albatros (31 Luglio 2006)

*Trudi*

Capisco il tuo punto di vista. Del resto è quello più razionale. 



			
				trudi ha detto:
			
		

> scuole finite figli a casa computer inaccessibile se non a tarda ora .. ti ho letto con sincero interesse ..non cambio il mio giudizio trovo pericoloso anzi pericolosissimo il tuo volerti innamorare ad ogni costo subito senza concederti un periodo di convalescenza ,di convalescenza dall'amore totale e totalizzante , se ce la farai sei un pò magico e molto fortunato , vedo intorno a me e in me tanta delusioni , tante aspettative non realizzate e tu ,te ne do atto, sei molto serio e sensibile , ma mi pari un pò fragile ,emotivamente ,innamorato dell'amore ,del cuore che batte , del desiderio che ti scioglie le paure , mi sembra sorprendente morire e rinascere così velocemente ,mi sembra rischioso darsi così totalmente ad un'altra dopo tutto quello che hai sofferto e se sei sincero stai ancora soffrendo ,tremo per te ,nn vorei che ti facessi sommergere da una nuova burrasca ,travolto dalla tua eccessiva voglia di volare ..forse dovresti sì riprendere il volo ma lentamente ,cautamente , senza concederti tutto e subito...sarà che io sono in una fase reboriana ..taci anima stanca di godere e di soffrire(all'uno e all'altro vai rassegnata)..nel deserto io guardo con occhi asciutti me stessa .. (e anche te) poi spero che col tempo le case diventino di nuovo case , gli altri altri ,detesto questa beata indifferenza..l'albatros di baudelaire viene catturato e deriso dai marinai ,attratto dal suo desiderio di fermarsi ,di posarsi , di interrompere il volo ardito ..nn viene capito .. nn rischiare questo ,o se lo vuoi proprio fare , sii cauto mantieniti vigile ..solo così potrai spiccare il volo,lontano da tutto ciò che ti ha invischiato.. ma lei com'è ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Albatros (31 Luglio 2006)

*Sconosciuta*

Cara sconosciuta, la mia parte animale è monogama. 



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> un consiglio da una sconosciuta: dalle un sacro santo calcio nel c...!!!!!
> manda l'intelletto  e la comprensione a quel paese...tira fuori la parte animale esci fai conquiste...lei tornera' appena sapra' che vedi un'altra...


----------



## Old Albatros (31 Luglio 2006)

*Bruja*

Stai tranquilla Bruja, la malleabilità non è tra le caratteristiche dei comportamenti che ho con mia moglie. 



			
				Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> .......... magari sono una irrecuperabile pessimista, ma visto il contesto, a me preoccuperebbe proprio il "suo ritorno"...........
> Non sarebbe un ritorno a Canossa, purtroppo.
> In questo momento il peggior nemico del nostro amico è la sua malleabilità di fronte ad un eventuale pentimento solamente tattico.
> Propendo per un sano calcio nelle terga.
> Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (8 Agosto 2006)

*Urca Urca*

Carissimo situazione non facile...
Capisco che quando succedono questi botti nella vita non è per nulla facile digerirli.
Prima di tutto le bimbe poi salviamo il salvabile per quanto rigurada la mamma...

Hai scritto che hai due gemme, bhe un po' ti invidio io non ne ho, e se ne avessi sarebbero fonte inesauribile di vita, tempo fa una persona mi disse sai cosa cambia quando diventi padre? Che prima vivi per te stesso poi devi sopravvivere per loro.
Ripeto capisco la situazione pesante ma a tutto c'è rimedio e mettiti in testa che quando una coppia scoppia nel 99% percento dei casi non è mai colpa di uno solo quindi non flagellarti con sensi di colpa e/o inutili umiliazioni.
Magari le cose miglioreranno con tua moglie magari no, in qualunque modo finisca non puoi farti trattare come uno strofinaccio da nessuno, comprendo che sia più facile guardarsi dietro che avanti, è un po' pesante devere avere tutto da ricostruire, ci sono solo 2 antidoti, tempo per tranquillizzarti ed una eventuale nuova donna a cui riversare tutte le attenzioni che sei stato capace di dare a tua moglie, sono sicuro che non possano andare sprecate anzi c'è chi non aspetta altro ed attende di poterne essere la prossima benificiaria, basta aver voglia di cercare.


----------



## Old Albatros (8 Agosto 2006)

*?*

Ciao non registrato, non ho capito a quale fase della mia storia hai fatto riferimento nel tuo post.



			
				Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Carissimo situazione non facile...
> Capisco che quando succedono questi botti nella vita non è per nulla facile digerirli.
> Prima di tutto le bimbe poi salviamo il salvabile per quanto rigurada la mamma...
> 
> ...


----------



## Non registrato (4 Dicembre 2006)

*Incredibile !*

Incredibile storia. Ma come é finita ?


Riccardo


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Dicembre 2006)

Molto succintamente, è finita che Albatros (ex Un Morto) ha ritrovato la gioia di amare e di ricominciare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E direi che sta talmente bene che da queste parti ...non s'è più visto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buon per lui comunque!!


----------



## Old kay (7 Dicembre 2006)

E' vero di lui non sappiamo più molto ... a me manca. Soprattutto la sua dialettica, la sua sincerità nell'esprimere i dubbi, la rabbia, ma anche la sua infinita dolcezza.

Kay


----------



## Old trudi (10 Dicembre 2006)

*incredibile davvero*

tutto incredibile qui ,stranamente tutti uguali voi ,ossia i domiciliati , ognuno con il suo ruolo , gli altri con le loro storie che si assomigliano , gioie ,dolori ,incomprensioni,risoluzioni di conflitti ,umiliazioni ,curiosità,desideri ,tentennamenti ,sensi di colpa ,crolli di autostima ,improvvise risalite, chi più ne ha più ne metta ,queste pagine "hanno sapore di umanità".. bene ,ho trovato il post ,sono venuta a dare un'occhiata ,ed ad augurare a tutti Buon Natale

	
	
		
		
	


	




    anche se un pò in anticipo.. e a quelli dello sci : hanno aperto le piste ..ma troppo caos ,ho rinunciato ..con dispiacere ..meglio il prossimo we con meno milanesi in giro...loro hanno avuto un ponte lunghissimo da giovedì...e tutti in marcia ...


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2006)

*trudi*

Ciao trudi, spero tutto vada per il meglio.
E' normale che qui sia "tutto uguale e con gli stessi ruoli", se così non fosse come farebbero quelli che vengono dopo gli altri a trovare amicizia, confronto e conforto per le loro vicissitudini e disavventure.
Comunque molti sono rimasti pechè questa "società di mutuo soccorso" un pochino è "infettiva" e qualche vittima che rimane con nostra soddisfazione c'è sempre!

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un caro saluto ed un augurio per le prossime festività.
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (10 Dicembre 2006)

*per Bruja*

ma certo che sì ,nn era una critica ,ma una riflessione a latere,anch'io ogni tanto dò una sbirciatina ,per vedere come vanno le cose lì ,e trovo situazioni simili a quelle che ho lasciato .A casa trudi ,insomma ,ossia così così ,poi il Natale mi deprime ,ovvio ,è da famiglie unite e serene . Anno nuovo vita nuova dicono ,chissà nn vedo l'ora finisca questo anno ,
ma quatta quatta ,lemme lemme ,sto trovando la mia strada ,con il cuore un pò meno dolente ,anche a queste umiliazioni e delusioni si fà il callo,si esce dal tunnel dei sensi di colpa ,della vergogna e via via si scopre di poter trovare comprensione ,ascolto ,consigli,incredibile ma è così ..ma ciascuno per la sua strada ,con i suoi tempi ,i suoi ritmi..ogni tanto qualche passo falso ,ma poi ci si reimposta adeguatamente ...E lì tutto bene nella tua casa sul lago ,con i monti innevati ...sono stta atresa l'altra settimana ,e ho dimentacato gliocchiali ,carini in un bar ..dovrò tornarci è tutto così bello ,mi è venuta voglia di andarci a vivere.. e grazie a te ,cmq ,sei preziosa ,mi chiedo da cosa derivi tutta questa tua attenzione per gli altri ,perchè sei attenta tu ,davvero..ora nn mi va di raccontare ,appena risolvo ,questione di giorni ,domani vedo l'avvocato ,ti dirò..anzi vi dirò...tanto ho capito alla perfezione cosa debbo fare ..ehi ..ce ne è voluto del tempo , ma io sono così..cauta ,io penso allla prima persona plurale ,nn alla prima singolare ,io metto sulpiatto della bilancia tutto ,il bello ed il brutto ..certo che sono esperienze dure ,logoranti ,30 anni di vita in comune ,disattesi,fraintendimenti consumati e ripetuti all'infinito ,ormai ho accettato questa realtà ,ho accettato che debbo pensare pima a me se voglio pensare agli altri che amo con affetto vero ,nn sento quasi più quel groppo allo stomaco ,mi sento più propositiva ..ma ragazzi che fatica ...che tristezza ..che squallore quindi consiglia ai fedifraghi in pectore ,per noia ,dabbenaggine ,mancanza di principi , incapacità di rispettare le regole ,di pensarci nn una ma mille volte ,di uscire dal loro arido ,infinitamente mediocre egoismo per guardare all'altro ,agli altri ,ai figli ,a ciò che distruggono ,alla loro cecità ,all'illusione di trovare amore ,alla certezza di seminare dolore , certo che i difetti ci sono da entrambe le parti ,in tutte le coppie ,da sempre ,ma la voglia di confrontarsi ,l'onesta ,la fiducia ,il NOI al posto dell'io potrebbero se attivati aiutare a salvare tanti matrimoni ,o relazioni in crisi..


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2006)

*trudi*

Amica mia certo che finirà quest'anno come tutti i precedenti, ma a te sembrerà un anno finalmente concluso perchè stai per fare quella faticosa salita che porta a "rivedere" il panorama della vita con occhi liberi e aperti.
Qunato a me, non saprei se è così importante l'attenzione che tu dici dedichi agli altri. Io sono attenta, e se le persone parlano o scrivono le ascolto, magari più chi non conosco che chi mi è vicino perchè è normale che ci sia una specie di scontezza nella presunzione di capire quelli che vediamo vivere la vita.
Credo che lo schermo virtuale permetta un ascolto ed un'attenzione che si fissa sul problema e non su chi lo presenta salvo il sapere semplicemente il sesso, l'età e la vicenda. Forse questo è un filtro davvero neutrale e non interferisce con la visibilità delle persone che ha sempre un lato istintivo di simpatia o di distanza.
Comunque è un fatto che mi interessi davvero ciò che ci sottopone chi entra qui, ma credo sia ormai un "virus" che ha preso anche altri....... Poter dare un contributo, specie se per età, vicissitudini ed esperienze pregresse, si ha una certa quantità di bagaglio esistenziale, sia un modo come un altro di interloquire in forma positiva con gli altri.
In fondo se alla fine della giornat,a si è letto in un post che chi stava male sta appena un pochino meglio per l'ascolto che si è potuto dare è un po' come aver portato una piccola goccia d'acqua dolce al mare salato della vita.
Tu prosegui così, sei passata dalle vicende dolenti alla piccola cronaca quotidiana......... un bel salto non credi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona settimana 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Dicembre 2006)

*bentornata Trudy*

Ricordo la tua vicenda ..anche se non l'ho ancora riletta per ricordare i particolari...
Mi fa piacere sentire che stai riemergendo e riprendendo fiato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ci sto provando anch'io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio


----------



## Old trudi (10 Dicembre 2006)

*per Persa/ritrovata..e una comune?*

e come fai ,praticamente dico ..casa ,figli ,lavoro ? Quella è la parte più complicata ..ohimè,scombussolare la vita ..quasi quasi ,visto che da giovane ho vissuto per un pò in una comune mi vien vogliadi riproporre l'idea ,bel casale ,in campagna ,con sole persone con cui comunichi ,previo periodo di prova ,amici fidati ,senza legami sentimentali ,tipo l'isola o l'albergo delle donne tristi della Serrano..se funzionava allora potrebbe ancora funzionare ora .. non siamo poi così cambiati ,io quasi migliorata ..e lì sopporterei pure mio marito,purchè fossimo separati ed indipendenti ,io allora nn avrei voluto sposarmi ,lui ha insistito ,tutto regole fasulle per infrangerle,io ci ho creduto e lui no ..e stop ..nn lo odio però ,evitiamo le cattiverie ,le giudico infantili e assolutamente istintive ,tranne rompergli qualche cellulare infarcito di sms amorosi ,nn ho fatto altro ..ogni tanto mi fà ridere ,peccato che nn lo ami più per nulla ..tra affetto e amore c'è una bella differenza ,e soprattutto nn ho più fiducia in lui ,che è irinunciabile ..ma una bella comune ,nn è una saggia risoluzione ,quasi quasi ci penso sul serio ,chiedo il trasferimento e via in un posto bellissimo però..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Dicembre 2006)

*una comune? proprio no !*



trudi ha detto:


> e come fai ,praticamente dico ..casa ,figli ,lavoro ? Quella è la parte più complicata ..ohimè,scombussolare la vita ..quasi quasi ,visto che da giovane ho vissuto per un pò in una comune mi vien vogliadi riproporre l'idea ,bel casale ,in campagna ,con sole persone con cui comunichi ,previo periodo di prova ,amici fidati ,senza legami sentimentali ,tipo l'isola o l'albergo delle donne tristi della Serrano..se funzionava allora potrebbe ancora funzionare ora .. non siamo poi così cambiati ,io quasi migliorata ..e lì sopporterei pure mio marito,purchè fossimo separati ed indipendenti ,io allora nn avrei voluto sposarmi ,lui ha insistito ,tutto regole fasulle per infrangerle,io ci ho creduto e lui no ..e stop ..nn lo odio però ,evitiamo le cattiverie ,le giudico infantili e assolutamente istintive ,tranne rompergli qualche cellulare infarcito di sms amorosi ,nn ho fatto altro ..ogni tanto mi fà ridere ,peccato che nn lo ami più per nulla ..tra affetto e amore c'è una bella differenza ,e soprattutto nn ho più fiducia in lui ,che è irinunciabile ..ma una bella comune ,nn è una saggia risoluzione ,quasi quasi ci penso sul serio ,chiedo il trasferimento e via in un posto bellissimo però..


Non ho grandi problemi con i figli, sono maggiorenni, e lui se ne occupa più ora di prima.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...
La vita va avanti come prima ...solo non c'è più chi andava a letto alle nove e russava rumorosamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Dai ..bisogna metterla sul ridere!
Una comune ..per carità...si moltiplicherebbero i problemi!


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Dicembre 2006)

Un morto ha detto:


> Scrivo senza aspettarmi niente, o forse mi aspetto un aiuto. Senz'altro mi aspetto un aiuto, io mi accontento di poco, basterebbe forse qualche parola. Scrivo confuso, senza grammatica, senza razionalità, in balìa del dolore. Scrivo da morto.
> Ho 40 anni, una moglie della mia età che ho adorato per 18 anni e che mi ha dato due bimbe meravigliose. Ho anche un lavoro molto complicato. Duro, intellettualmente molto duro. Direi che questa premessa già basta per finire in una statistica, vero? Infatti ci sono finito. Ho scoperto il tradimento della mia bella, mentre io attraversavo un momento professionale delicatissimo. Ho scoperto di non conoscermi. Ho scoperto un altro me, mille emozioni: ho toccato la follia.
> Ho scoperto troppe cose che non riesco a metabolizzare e quindi ne sono preda.
> La mia storia d'amore con mia moglie era qualcosa di sacro. Lei era al di sopra di tutto e tutti. A volte le bambine sembravano intruse. Ogni storia d'amore è unica, è l'unica, e quindi parlarne qui significherebbe renderla banale. A farmi capire che era banale per davvero è stata mia moglie.
> ...


Ciao! Benvenuto tra noi. Non ho passato la tua stessa situazione (non ero-sono sposato, non ho figli)...leggendoti capisco quanti casi molto più gravi dei miei ci sono al mondo..e mi sento una merda nell'essere qui dentro ad esporre i miei problemi...forse i problemi son ben altri. 
Chi scrive è una persona che maschera molto bene: il mio nick è solo una copertura (è spiritoso, si addice alla professione che svolgo)...il tuo mi si addice di più.
Entro qui, dico la mia, faccio "baldoria" ma...quante volte fatico a guardare tastiera e monitor quando mi giunge il "magone". Quante insonni notti trascorro. E molto altro, che evito di citare...già sto singhiozzando.
Non aggiungo altro.
Ti sono vicino.
Airforever


----------



## Old Albatros (31 Dicembre 2006)

*Ciao a tutti: buon 2007!*

Anche se non passo di qui da mesi, credetemi, non ho dimenticato questo forum. 
Ciao a tutti e felice 2007!


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2006)

*Albatros*

I migliori auspici di riuscita e ti auguro tutta la felicità possibile..............
Non è necessario che tu ci segua, ci basta sapere che ti siamo stati utili e, se qualche volta fari un giro da queste parti, sarai sempre il benvenuto.
Un bacio alle bimbe
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (31 Dicembre 2006)

*Albatros*

Mi fa piacere rileggerti così...

*Felice Anno Nuovo*
*AUGURIssssssssssssssssssimi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



























*


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2006)

Ti saremo sempre vicini, puoi contarci! e il 18 gennaio faremo il tifo per te,a nche se solo mentalmente!!!

Se dopo avrai ancora bisogno di noi....noi non ci muoviamo!

Un abbraccio a te e alle figlie e un 2007 da segnare negli annali!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ps. Manca un pezzettino....ma se vorrai ci aggiornerai tu!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2006)

*auguri*

..che vada tutto per il meglio e ..buon anno! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























bacio


----------



## Old Albatros (31 Dicembre 2006)

*manca un pezzettino...*

Il pezzettino che manca c'è ed è tra le righe. 



trottolino ha detto:


> Ps. Manca un pezzettino....ma se vorrai ci aggiornerai tu!!


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Dicembre 2006)

Albatros ha detto:


> Anche se non passo di qui da mesi, credetemi, non ho dimenticato questo forum. Credo che non lo dimenticherò mai, a dire il vero. E così sono passato a fare gli auguri a tutti per un 2007 degno di essere respirato a pieni polmoni dal primo all'ultimo giorno.
> Airforever ti ringrazio per la vicinanza. Non credo esista una gerarchia nella gravità dei problemi. Dipende a cosa è abituata la propria pelle. La gerarchia è individuale, quindi a mio avviso non è il caso di "sentirsi una merda" quando s'incontrano problemi apparentemente più grandi dei nostri.
> I più stabili di questo forum forse si ricorderanno di me e della mia storia. Nel momento di eclissi che ho avuto, queste persone, mi hanno aiutato. Hanno raccolto il mio dolore che in alcuni (molti) passaggi era delirante e mi hanno prestato ascolto. A questo forum resta pertanto intatta tutta la mia gratitudine. Avrei voluto essere più assiduo qui, quando la burrasca è finita, per potere restituire qualcosa di ciò che mi è stato dato. Ci ho provato, ma leggere le molteplici storie che vi atterrano ogni giorno e seguirne il filo degli eventi e degli stati d'animo richiede un impegno che forse all'inizio sono riuscito a mettere, poi non più. Sono davvero ammirato per Bruja e gli altri che, come lei, riescono splendidamente a seguire l'intero forum. Io non ci sono riuscito e so di certo ormai che non ci riuscirò. Comunque voglio sinteticamente aggiornarvi su come mi stanno andando le cose.
> Sul piano emotivo e razionale sono ormai tornato completamente padrone di me stesso. A dire il vero mi sento molto, molto più forte di prima. Soprattutto, ora, sono consapevole della mia forza. Le mie energie sono assorbite dal lavoro, che fortunatamente ha spiccato nuovamente il volo, e dalla battaglia giudiziaria diretta ad ottenere le bambine. Non ho chiesto il loro affidamento perché, a differenza di mia moglie, non intendo né sostituire, né allontanare l'altro genitore. Ho chiesto l'affidamento congiunto con permanenza delle figlie a casa mia e assoluta disponibilità a far accedere la mamma in qualsiasi momento anche senza preavviso. Lei si è opposta. Chiede (lei sì) l'affidamento delle figlie e visite da parte mia concordate. La mia lotta, quindi, è mirata a conservare il più possibile il mio ruolo di padre. Ormai sono mesi che studio normativa e giurisprudenza. Ho cambiato avvocato perché il vecchio (femminile sottinteso) ho scoperto che ne sapeva meno di me e non aveva la convinzione e neppure l'esperienza necessarie a portare avanti una battaglia così complicata. Con i nuovi va davvero molto meglio. Ho ben chiara in testa la consapevolezza di avere pochissime possibilità di successo, tutte appese al contegno che lei ha avuto con i nonni delle bimbe che, a più riprese, ha cercato di allontanare da loro durante l'estate. I suoi genitori verranno a testimoniare a mio favore, il che la dice lunga. Comunque anche con questo appiglio ho possibilità remote di successo. Ma devo tentare. E' una questione di coscienza di padre. Anche se avessi una possibilità su un milione so di doverla giocare affinché possa poi, un domani, poter dire alle mie figlie di non aver lasciato nulla d'intentato.
> ...


Un in bocca al lupo per tutto.Felice 2007!!Di cuore


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Dicembre 2006)

Albatros ha detto:


> *Il pezzettino che manca c'è ed è tra le righe. Va tutto anche troppo bene Trottolino, credimi. Qualcuno lassù mi sta ricompensando.* Sono scaramantico e penso sia meglio non aggiungere altro.Un abbraccio e ancora auguri a tutti.


 
TU MI FAI


Tu mi fai di più 
meglio di mille parole 
tu mi fai di più 
meglio di un mese di mare 
ma chi sei? 
Mi cogli sempre di sorpresa 
pregherei (pregherei) 
perché no 
quando rientri dalla spesa. 

Tu mi fai di più 
meglio di mille punture 
tu mi fai di più 
meglio di tante avventure 
ma chi sei? 
Sei proprio fatta per l'amore 
sembra che (quasi che) 
non ci sei 
e poi ti trovo nuda nel cuore. 
Tu mi fai di più 
più di una nuova canzone 
tu mi fai di più del sole. 

Tu mi fai di più, di più 
di più, di più ... 
di più, di più ... tu mi fai! 

Più della dolcezza 
della timidezza (tu mi fai) 
che mi blocca sai 
Pagherei (pagherei) 
lo farei 
più di un miliardo sai 
di riscatto per questo nostro amore 
tu mi fai di più 
meglio di un assegno in bianco 

e quando sarò stanco mi farai da letto 
perché come un santo tu mi fai di tutto 
e cosi ti aspetto (aspetto te) 
sulla porta perché (se non verrai) 
finirò al tappeto 
ammalato di te. ma sto bene perché ... 

Tu mi fai di più, di più, 
di più, di più 
(più del caldo di una casa) di più 
(di più di qualunque cosa) di più 
(più di tutto il resto messo insieme tu mi fai). 
Tu mi fai di più 
e non ci sono più parole 
tu mi fai di più 
meglio di Nostro Signore 
di più di più 
(tu mi fai di più). 
Pregherei 
(tu mi fai, tu mi fai ...) 
pagherei 
(tu mi fai di più, tu mi fai ...) 
tu mi fai di più, ma chi sei? 
tu mi fai... 


----;!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Gennaio 2007)

Albatros-Mito,
sei davvero uno con le palle.

Ps.
dimentica la scaramanzia e dicci come va con la tipa. Sai, nel forum le storie a lieto fine possono essere d'esempio per tutti.


----------



## Non registrato (3 Gennaio 2007)

*E' successo anche a me.*

Mi chiamo Paolo, ho 42 anni e ho vissuto una vicenda molto simile a quella di Albatros. Dopo 12 anni di matrimonio che credevo felice, ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie che si trascinava da parecchio tempo. Sarebbe lungo e doloroso ripercorrere tutti i passaggi della mia storia... e non ne ho voglia. Posso solo dire che sono stato molto vicino all'idea di farla finita. Perchè non l'ho fatto? In primo luogo per mio figlio, che all'epoca aveva 8 anni, ed in secondo luogo perchè come Albatros ho incontrato una vera donna, che mi ha fatto sentire amato e compreso come non lo ero stato mai.
Anche lei era separata con figli, e la nostra storia d'amore all'inizio é sata molto tormentata, ci siamo presi e lasciati varie volte, finchè io non ho capito che non potevo vivere senza di lei e lei senza di me. Non é stato facile, perchè entrambi, dopo la passione iniziale, abbiamo faticato non poco ad uscire dalle nostre precedenti storie, e per mesi il nostro amore é stato offuscato da problemi pratici e continui ripensamenti. ad un certo punto, non riuscivamo a capire cosa volevamo veramente.  eravamo delusi dalla vita e avevamo paura di ricominciare.Ma con molta pazienza, (quella che al mia ex moglie non ha mai avuto) siamo riusciti a costruire un rapporto che andasse al di là del colpo di fulmine, fatto anche di stima , amicizia e rispetto. 

Sono passati 2 anni dalla mia separazione da mia moglie ( che si è comportata devo dire più civilmente della moglie di Albatros ) con la quale oggi ho rapporti sereni.
Io vedo regolarmente mio figlio, che é affidato a sua madre, e vivo la mia nuova storia d'amore. La mia donna ed io non viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto, poichè di comune accordo abbiamo deciso di attendere che i nostri figli siano più grandi. Stiamo bene così e siamo felici.

Spero che le mie parole siano di conforto a qualcuno. Auguri di un buon 2007

Paolo.


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Paolo*

[Davvero auguri e grazie per il contributo, se poi vorrai restare con noi la tua esperienza potrà dare consiglio e conforto anche a chi è stato meno fortunato.
Comunque benvenuto
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Gennaio 2007)

*non per fare quella controcorrente...*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Mi chiamo Paolo, ho 42 anni e ho vissuto una vicenda molto simile a quella di Albatros. Dopo 12 anni di matrimonio che credevo felice, ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie che si trascinava da parecchio tempo. Sarebbe lungo e doloroso ripercorrere tutti i passaggi della mia storia... e non ne ho voglia. Posso solo dire che sono stato molto vicino all'idea di farla finita. Perchè non l'ho fatto? In primo luogo per mio figlio, che all'epoca aveva 8 anni, ed in secondo luogo perchè come Albatros ho incontrato una vera donna, che mi ha fatto sentire amato e compreso come non lo ero stato mai.





Non registrato ha detto:


> Anche lei era separata con figli, e la nostra storia d'amore all'inizio é sata molto tormentata, ci siamo presi e lasciati varie volte, finchè io non ho capito che non potevo vivere senza di lei e lei senza di me. Non é stato facile, perchè entrambi, dopo la passione iniziale, abbiamo faticato non poco ad uscire dalle nostre precedenti storie, e per mesi il nostro amore é stato offuscato da problemi pratici e continui ripensamenti. ad un certo punto, non riuscivamo a capire cosa volevamo veramente. eravamo delusi dalla vita e avevamo paura di ricominciare.Ma con molta pazienza, (quella che al mia ex moglie non ha mai avuto) siamo riusciti a costruire un rapporto che andasse al di là del colpo di fulmine, fatto anche di stima , amicizia e rispetto.​
> 
> Sono passati 2 anni dalla mia separazione da mia moglie ( che si è comportata devo dire più civilmente della moglie di Albatros ) con la quale oggi ho rapporti sereni.​
> Io vedo regolarmente mio figlio, che é affidato a sua madre, e vivo la mia nuova storia d'amore. La mia donna ed io non viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto, poichè di comune accordo abbiamo deciso di attendere che i nostri figli siano più grandi. Stiamo bene così e siamo felici.​
> ...


..ma da tradita (e quindi so di che dolore, didsillusione e messa in discussione della vita parli) penso di poterti far notare alcune cose.​
Hai avuto 12 anni di matrimonio che hai ritenuto felice ..non è per il tradimento e la fine del matrimonio che devi rinnegare quegli anni..io ci ho messo qualche mese a capirlo..dopo due anni potresti ammetterlo anche tu. Credo che ti farebbe stare meglio.​
Sono lieta che la tua nuova storia con la nuova compagna vada per il meglio e ti auguro che vada sempre meglio, ma non irrigidirti a volerla trovare migliore di tua moglie...è diversa e va bene com'è per come sei ora e per i progetti che state facendo..non è necessario fare un elenco delle qualità.. Hai mai visto "Rebecca, la prima moglie"? Beh la seconda moglie voleva essere come e meglio della prima, Rebecca appunto, e non si sentiva mai abbastanza, perché lui non ne parlava o diceva solo parte della verità...alla fine si scopre che era stata molto amata, ma anche odiata ed era una pessima persona... Tu rischi di fare il contrario, ma con un simile risultato di ombra sul nuovo rapporto.​
A me "rugherebbe" sentirmi dire che sono più paziente della ex..preferirei sapere che sono apprezzata..indipendentemente dai confronti.​
Accetta di riconoscere anche gli aspetti positivi della tua ex, che ci sono ben stati per avere 12 anni felici, e pure ci sono ancora se avete un rapporto civile, e ..non parlarne più.​
Mi sembra che sia un modo per superare ancora meglio il dramma che hai..avete (tutti e tre) vissuto.​
Auguri


----------



## Bruja (3 Gennaio 2007)

*Persa*

Perchè controcorrente, hai detto cose sacrosante, non mi sono dilungata perchè in questi giorni di post fiume ne ho fatti abbastanza, ma  credo che nessuna donna debba essere confrontata con un'altra, a parte le caratterialità che possono piacere o meno, bisognerebbe che una persona si trovasse nelle stesse condizioni, situazioni e frangenti dell'altra per fare confronti.
Di più, se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta , uscendo da una situaqzione pesante, ogni boccata d'aria sembra oro colato.............
Questo senza nulla togliere ai meriti di chi entra nella nostra vita in seconda battuta........
Per concludere è normale che all'inizio tutti cerchino di rendere il rapporto più che piacevole, specie se gli antefatti sono stati proprio il motivo di diversione e compensazione altrove.
Ma questo credo basti il sano buon senso a farlo intendere.
Ultimo appunto e non per tigna ma per stato di fatto rilevato, non vivere insieme elimina molti degli attriti e dei problemi contingenti che si incontrano nella vera convivenza.
Quesato solo per amore di verità, e non come appunto a questa situazione!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Per precisare*

sono ancora Paolo. Occorre fare alcune precisazioni.

Non mi sono mai sognato di confrontare le due donne della mia vita, nè di rinnegare  la felicità che ho provato nel precedente matrimonio. Ma una cosa é certa il mio matrimonio non é cessato per causa mia, ma per volontà di mia moglie. Non si può pretendere che un uomo tradito ( a lungo e sfacciatamente) ricordi con tanta nostalgia l'umiliazione che un tradimento e le menzogne che esso comporta !
Ero così a terra da avere dei problemi fisici, psichici e sessuali ! Se permettete preferisco dimenticare.
Così come preferisco dimenticare che a causa del dolore arrecatomi dalla mia ex moglie, io , che sono medico chirurgo, sono stato costretto a mettermi in aspettativa.
Preferisco dimenticare la battaglia legale per vedere regolarmente mio figlio, i dispetti di mia moglie e via discorrendo. Quando la mia ex moglie ha scoperto che stavo per rifarmi una vita , ha fatto di tutto per impedirmelo, temendo di perdere vantaggi economici che ha poi ampiamente ottenuto.

Che la mancata convivenza semplifichi poi tutto, non è del tutto vero quando ci si ama. Mi piacerebbe poter svegliarmi ogni giorno accanto allla mia compagna... e soffro nel non poterlo fare. Ma é un sacrificio che affrontiamo per i nostri figli.
Se poi faccio un confronto tra ciò che ho potuto offrire, non solo economicamente alla mia ex moglie e ciò che offro alla mia nuova compagna, mi sento in colpa verso la seconda.

Quindi niente confronti, non converrebbe a nessuno ! Parlo senza rancore, perchè come Albatros, sono veramente con la coscienza a posto e finalmente sereno. 
Una serenità che ho conquistato con molta fatica, guardando dentro me stesso e cercando di non rovinare la vita di nessuno.

Ancora auguri. Paolo


----------



## Verena67 (4 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> sono ancora Paolo. Occorre fare alcune precisazioni.
> 
> Non mi sono mai sognato di confrontare le due donne della mia vita, nè di rinnegare la felicità che ho provato nel precedente matrimonio. Ma una cosa é certa il mio matrimonio non é cessato per causa mia, ma per volontà di mia moglie. Non si può pretendere che un uomo tradito ( a lungo e sfacciatamente) ricordi con tanta nostalgia l'umiliazione che un tradimento e le menzogne che esso comporta !
> Ero così a terra da avere dei problemi fisici, psichici e sessuali ! Se permettete preferisco dimenticare.
> ...


Non mi convinci 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Non vedo cosa c'entri la convivenza con i figli. Non esiste motivo al mondo per cui, ora che vi state rifacendo una vita, i figli non possano accettarlo.
C'è qualcosa dietro, qualcosa che vi ha spinti, tu e la tua nuova compagna, " a prendervi e lasciarvi". Qualcosa di non risolto, legato forse al desiderio di non impegnarsi davvero piu'.
Non è questione di soldi, ma è sicuramente questione di mettersi in gioco. Personalmente? Non accetterei un "secondo round" con un indeciso/a.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baci!


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Ok ok aolo*

Nessuno voleva farti il cazziatone fine a sè stesso, le linee generali sono quelle, poi ogni storia ha la sua realtà
Quando parli di tua moglie, è evidente che il suo essere civile è stato tardivo, ma non credere che se adesso ti manca il risveglio accanto alla tua nuova comoagna, questo non diventerà al momento opportuno una inevitabile routine....... è lapalissiano! 
Non si voleva denigrare o sprezzare nulla, solo chiarire le realtà che la vita alla fine ci mette davanti comunque!
Se la tua compagna è quella degna persona che descrivi ha più caro il tuo amore che le condizioni economiche, quindi non crucciarti.
Tu hai fatto quello che eticamente era giusto, sei stato corretto, è dovuto che tu goda la tua ritrovata serenità............ nulla più nulla meno, e grazie per la frase "niente confronti, non converrebbe a nessuno", la vita spesso ci obbliga nostro malgrado a ricrederci su tante di quelle cose che la prudenza è la sola saggezza.
Sono lieta per la tua felicità sicuramente meritata.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Per Verena*

Forse sono stato male interpretato. La mia compagna ed io, dopo l'iniziale vero e proprio colpo di fulmine, la passione, l'attrazione reciproca, la cosiddetta fase dell'innamoramento, abbiano dovuto fare i conti con una realtà molto dura.
La sua separazione è stata lacerante e dolorosa, la mia non meno tormentata.
Uscito di casa, ho dovuto fare i conti con un dolore ancora maggiore rispetto alla fine del mio matrimonio : il distacco da mio figlio. Vederlo a singhiozzo, sebbene a causa del mio lavoro non fossi sempre un padre assiduo, mi ha gettato nello sconforto. Ero irritabile e confuso. Lei da parte sua, era impegnatissima tra lavoro, figli, avvocati ecc.
Non abbiamo mai smesso di volerci bene, ma ad un certo punto ci siamo chiesti entrambi se avevamo le energie necessarie per fondare un nuovo rapporto.

Entrambi eravamo stati traditi dai nostri coniugi, avevamo timore che fallite le precedenti relazioni, non saremmo stati capaci di fondarne un'altra .
Nei nostri incontri parlavamo solo di battaglie legali, avvocati, assegni di mantenimento, turni per vedere i figli, difficoltà economiche, ecc. Noi non esistevamo più.
E' stato tutto più difficile di quanto ci aspettassimo.
I nostri figli hano sofferto molto per le nostre separazioni, e noi non potevamo ignorarlo. Formare all'improvviso una nuova famiglia era impossibile, ma soprattutto ingiusto ed innaturale.
Eravamo trafitti dai sensi di colpa nei confronti dei bambini. in più io sono stato costretto, anche per motivi economici ad un breve trasferimento in un altra città per motivi di lavoro.
Per mesi ci siamo sentiti solo per telefono. Io  nel frattempo ho avuto anche delle storie occasionali, che però mi hanno lasciato più insoddisfatto che altro. 
Poi ad un certo punto l'ho ricercata io. Non per solitudine, ma perchè mi mancava lei. E tutto tra noi é ripreso.
Ottenuto il divorzio, io voglio sposarla. La nostra non é una storia senza impegno, tutt'altro, c'è passione amore comprensione, ma anche razionalità.

Paolo


----------



## Verena67 (4 Gennaio 2007)

*per Paolo*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Ottenuto il divorzio, io voglio sposarla. La nostra non é una storia senza impegno, tutt'altro, c'è passione amore comprensione, ma anche razionalità.
> 
> Paolo


 
La razionalità è spesso la controfigura meglio vestita di mille PAURE, caro Paolo, ma capisco che non è esattamente il tuo caso, seppure qualche timore di troppo intuisco ci sia stato qua e là 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sta di fatto che hai detto una cosa molto bella, e alla quale io voglio ancora credere: che se davvero non puoi "fare a meno di una persona", prima o poi, il tuo futuro si lega al suo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere.
Hanno cercato in tutti i modi di dirmi che non è così, vedi le logiche "binarie" di cui parla l'ex di Dererum natura, ma io non mi arrendo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio!


----------



## Non registrato (4 Gennaio 2007)

*Per Verena*

Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Quando si ama una persona, prima o poi, si trova il modo di unore il proprio destino al suo.
La mia donna ed io lo abbiamo fatto secondo i nostri tempi, i nostri principi e le nostre difficoltà ( economiche: mia moglie mi ha spolpato, ed io accetto tutto per amore di mio figlio ).

Lasciare di colpo i nostri doveri di genitori, non era nei nostri intenti. Sarebbe stato comodo. Ma nessuno dei due lo voleva. 
Ciò che mi fa amare la mia compagna é proprio, tra le altre cose, il suo rigore morale. Non é questione di confronti, ma di scelte. 
Nella maturità ho voluto scegliere una donna che condividesse i miei principi. 
Non é solo razionalità, mi piace molto fisicamente (è obiettivamente una bella donna) e mi attrae da molti punti di vista.
Insomma ne sono innamorato. Paolo.


----------



## Non registrato (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Per Paolo*

E dopo tante indecisioni , la tua donna ti ha ripreso ? 

Una santa... o tu hai una fortuna sfacciata !!!

Iris


----------



## Non registrato (5 Gennaio 2007)

*Per Paolo*

Comunque, considerando gli individui poco coraggiosi che mi sono capitati.. tu già sei una perla rara !!!

Auguroni. Iris


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Gennaio 2007)

Nel momento in cui scrivo questo post, ho visto che qui ci sono state ben 5167 visite. Ovvio non sono 5000 persone che sono entrate, ma il numero di volte in cui è stato aperto questo argomento........

INCREDIBILE.


Anzi, la cosa più incredibile è rileggerlo tutto per vedere comesi sia passati da un tema a una decina di altri per arrivare alla fine con argomentazioni che nulla avevano con il tema iniziale.

Il mio post ne è un esempio


----------



## Non registrato (6 Gennaio 2007)

*Per Lancillotto*

Incredibile. Si. Ma poi non così tanto... é proprio il numero altissimo delle visite che mi ha spinto ad aprire e a leggere. Sul fatto che i temi trattati siano così diversi, non concordo. Sempre di abbandono si tratta, di traumi da tradimento e di tutto quel che ne consegue.
Per rispondere ad Iris (leggo adesso), é vero sono stato fortunato...ma la mia nuova donna non é stata ad aspettare me.
Semplicemente, ci siamo ritrovati. Devo poi precisare che io sono tornato a cercarla solo dopo che avevo risolto i miei problemi psicologici e sessuali.
Sono uscito da casa, prima della sentenza di separazione(per qualche tempo ospite di un amico) per evitare le umiliazioni che mia moglie mi infliggeva davanti a mio figlio, di fronte il quale ero diventato una vittima. Ho preso coscienza che mi serviva un aiuto psicologico (sono medico e non mi è stato difficile trovare a chi rivolgermi). La mancanza di desiderio sessuale, l'apatia , l'eccessivo attaccamento al lavoro, che mi caratterizzavano in quel periodo, erano i segnali di una strisciante depressione. Ripeto, il fatto di essere un medico mi ha facilitato nell'intuire che qualcosa in me non andava. Sono stato aiutato a capire da persone serie e fidate, che non ero pronto ad iniziare una nuova storia perche dovevo elaborare ancora il lutto della perdita dell'unione familiare, la ferita del tradimento e la paura di essere di nuovo ingannato. La mia era una situazione da manuale!
Dopo aver risolto tutto questo, aver accettato le mie debolezze, sono tornato dalla mia attuale compagna.
Lei ha compreso ciò che avevo passato, non nutriva risentimenti...e dico la verità per convincerla a tornare con me ho fatto carte false. 
Spero di essere di aiuto a qualcuno: fatevi aiutare da medici seri.Non fingetevi forti.
Paolo


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2007)

*Paolo*

Direi che hai fatto un percorso proprio da manuale terapeutico anche!
La tua attuale compagna come vive la tua evoluzione e il fatto che hai elaborato il lutto delle "perdita" di tua moglie?........ 
Non ho curiosità morbose per i particolari, solo vorrei sapere come ha, per quel che ho letto, faticosamente accettato il tuo itinerario decidendo di darti quella chance?
Trovo curiosa la tua frase "non nutriva risentimenti" ............ perchè avrebbe dovuto?
Come hai detto non è stata ad aspettare te, sei tu che l'hai cercata di nuovo........
Bruja


----------



## Old sunrise (6 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui scrivo questo post, ho visto che qui ci sono state ben 5167 visite. Ovvio non sono 5000 persone che sono entrate, ma il numero di volte in cui è stato aperto questo argomento........
> 
> INCREDIBILE.
> 
> ...


 
Io infatti ci rinuncio a leggerlo , se no sto qui fino damani mattina e ancora non ciò capito nada


----------



## Non registrato (6 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

Sono contento di poter precisare...per essere di aiuto a qualcun altro.

Ebbene, la mia nuova compagna non deve accettare nulla adesso. Il lutto da separazione matrimoniale é superato ala grande!!! Tra parentesi anche  lei aveva dovuto elaborare i suoi lutti. Per questo ci siamo compresi vicendevolmente.
A dirla tutta poi, poteva, al mio ritorno dopo mesi, nutrire qualche risentimento!
Prima l'avevo cercata, poi mi ero dichiarato indeciso, poi cercata ancora... insomma ho fatto tutti i pasticci che può combinare uno che è fuori di testa e che non lo ammette nemmeno a se stesso...Le lanciavo messaggi ambigui e inquietanti, finchè non ho capito che le facevo solo del male...e sono sparito, offrendole solo sommarie spiegazioni. Ma ripeto ero fuori di testa ! Lei era esausta, e non mia ha chiesto neanche ulteriori spiegazioni. I realtà tutti i giorni speravo che mi cercasse,( avevo bisogno di lei anche solo per parlare) ma mi ha fatto cuocere nel mio brodo. Io mi sentivo talmente in colpa da non farmi neanche vivo!!! Mi ero addirittura convinto che frequentasse un altro, ne avrebbe avuto tutti i diritti, d'altronde.
Poi sono giunto a quello che è stato un seppur breve percorso terapeutico. Sono tornato in me e le ho chiesto un appuntamento.
Non ero neanche sicuro che avrebbe accettato...ma lo ha fatto. Non mi ha chiesto spiegazioni su cosa avevo combinato in quei mesi ( sono stato io dopo a chiarire),
mi ha guardato negli occhi e mi ha domandato sorridendo come stavo.
Io non capivo niente, non speravo niente, e pensavo,come la prima volta che l'avevo vista, che era bellissima...
Poi sono venute le parole, le lacrime, i baci.. ed un corteggiamento serrato da parte mia per settimane...volevo che si fidasse di me e che mi amasse.
E' andata bene.
Paolo


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2007)

*paolo*

Direi che non ci sono più ostacoli alla vostra felicità.
Auguri
Bruja


----------



## Old sunrise (6 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sono contento di poter precisare...per essere di aiuto a qualcun altro.
> 
> Ebbene, la mia nuova compagna non deve accettare nulla adesso. Il lutto da separazione matrimoniale é superato ala grande!!! Tra parentesi anche lei aveva dovuto elaborare i suoi lutti. Per questo ci siamo compresi vicendevolmente.
> A dirla tutta poi, poteva, al mio ritorno dopo mesi, nutrire qualche risentimento!
> ...


Per quel poco che ho letto , visto gli inummerevoli interventi , sembra che la tua situazione sia risolto  tuttosommato nel migliore dei modi! Ti faccio tanti auguri di cuore perchè sia sempre così per voi e colgo l'occasione per fare gli auguri a tutti quelli del forum affinchè ognuno possa risolvere le proprie situazioni. 

Saluti da
Sunrise

P.S. è bello leggere ogni tanto qualche lieto fine da queste parti


----------



## Non registrato (7 Gennaio 2007)

*Per Albatros e Paolo*

Ma chi siete. Da dove venite?

Avete qualche amico come voi da presentarmi? E' tutto oro quello che luccica? Se si, battete un colpo! 
Antonella da Roma


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2007)

*Ragazze!!!!!!*

Temo che se aumenteranno post come quelli di Paolo e Albatros dovremo aprire un'altra sezione per i post.
Direi che potremmo chiamarla "Miracoli ed ex voto!", che ne pensate, attendo opinioni in merito .......... però risparmiamoci i pellegrinaggi!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (7 Gennaio 2007)

*bruja*

Perchè? Suor Iris si era gia messa in cammino ....mi sono convertita!!! Se poi Albatros e paolo avessero bisogno di qualcosa...mi sacrifico!
Iris


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2007)

*Suor Iris*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Perchè? Suor Iris si era gia messa in cammino ....mi sono convertita!!! Se poi Albatros e paolo avessero bisogno di qualcosa...mi sacrifico!
> Iris


 
E che sacrificio faresti................dire 50 rosari e sentire 10 messe??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Badessa


----------



## Non registrato (8 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

Suor Iris potrebbe offrire tutta la sua femminile comprensione...

Iris


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2007)

*Suor Iris*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Suor Iris potrebbe offrire tutta la sua femminile comprensione...
> Iris


Terremo presente la disponibilità................ma ho la sensazione che qualche cosina sia stata impercettibilmente fraintesa........ qui la cosa pià femminile che possiamo fare è curare le anime maschili!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Badessa


----------



## tatitati (8 Gennaio 2007)

*albatros*

ti auguro con tutto il cuore di poter ottenere ciò che più ti sta a cuore e ciò per cui stai lottando. ce la farai, ce l'hai già fatta. bacio


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Gennaio 2007)

*Senta Bady....*



Bruja ha detto:


> Terremo presente la disponibilità................ma ho la sensazione che qualche cosina sia stata impercettibilmente fraintesa........ qui la cosa pià femminile che possiamo fare è *curare le anime maschili*!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusi ehhh!!! Ma se permette mi tocco un attimo... appena appena nè! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è che prima che l'anima esali, si possa far conto su qualche altro tipo di cura???


----------



## Non registrato (8 Gennaio 2007)

*Trottolino*

Ecco infatti, potremmo andare all'altro mondo con dei bellissimi ricordi...

Il più tardi possibile!!!

La Badessa  é un pò troppo severa!!! Meno male che Trottolino mi capisce!


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2007)

*Sor Nione*



trottolino ha detto:


> Scusi ehhh!!! Ma se permette mi tocco un attimo... appena appena nè!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma noi le curiamo in vita le anime!!........Se va bene tutto ok ed andranno verso la luce, se no fanno un viaggetto organizzato da Caronte e vanno "al caldo"!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bady


----------



## Non registrato (8 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

Ma pure io curo le anime... 
Nessun uomo si è mai lamentato delle mie premure !

Ma siccome stiamo cercando confratelli ho pensato che Albatros e Paolo, visto che sembrano dei veri gentiluomini,potrebbero a buon diritto essere dei nostri !
Iris


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2007)

*ok ok*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Ma pure io curo le anime...
> Nessun uomo si è mai lamentato delle mie premure !
> 
> Ma siccome stiamo cercando confratelli ho pensato che Albatros e Paolo, visto che sembrano dei veri gentiluomini,potrebbero a buon diritto essere dei nostri !
> Iris


Allora datti da fare perchè in Convento non abbiamo un detector per le anime belle!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bady


----------



## Non registrato (9 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Temo che se aumenteranno post come quelli di Paolo e Albatros dovremo aprire un'altra sezione per i post.
> Direi che potremmo chiamarla "Miracoli ed ex voto!", che ne pensate, attendo opinioni in merito .......... però risparmiamoci i pellegrinaggi!!!!
> Bruja


Dammi un innamorato e capirà quel che dico 
Sant'Agostino


----------



## Old Albatros (9 Gennaio 2007)

*Paolo*

Caro Paolo, io penso di capire quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

Sarà un piacere leggerti..............spero con buone nuove!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (9 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

In bocca in lupo! Mi sono fatta coraggio e ho letto la tua storia. Non me ne vorrai ma l'ho percorsa velocemente... hai scritto così tanto!
Credo che tu, se é vero ciò che dici, ma non c'è motivo di dubitarne, in realtà abbia compiuto un percorso teraupeutico. Hai scavato dentro di te, come ho fatto io, cercando di elaborare le tue debolezze trasformandole in punti di forza. 
Sei ammirevole per la tua dedizione ai valori familiari e per la tua forza d'animo.
E' incredibile come sia riuscito a perdonare il male subito da tua moglie, in tempi relativamentie brevi. Mi auguro che sia veramente così per il tuo bene e che tu non nasconda qualcosa a te stesso.
Una sola cosa mi lascia perplessa ( ma posso aver compreso male): dici di essere forte e padrone di te solo quando non sei innamorato. Teoria questa già ascoltata da molti miei amici : chi non ama é più forte.
Ma come puoi essere così certo di non lasciarti più attrarre da alcuna donna ?
Hai rinunciato per sempre all'amore ( hai solo 40 anni), oppure pensi di improntare le tue storie evitando coinvolgimenti emotivi ? Dalla tua vicenda appari piuttosto passionale. Dici di essere monogamo e di non essere interessato alle storie di solo sesso. Ti credo, perchè dimostri una notevole caratura morale.
Come  fai ad essere così sicuro di poter rinunciare per sempre all'innamoramento e quindi al'amore?
Hai mutato la tua natura? Rinunciato ad essere monogamo?
E se è così , come hai fatto a far accettare alla donna che dici essere entrata nella tua vita, questo tipo di realtà ? Ammesso che lei lo abbia accettato.
Mi rendo conto di chiederti delle cose molto intime, e manterrò intatto il rispetto che ho di te, anche qualora tu decidessi di non fornire risposte.
Con enorme stima, consapevole di poter aver fraiteso, ti auguro di cuore ogni bene.
Iris


----------



## Non registrato (10 Gennaio 2007)

*albatros*

Spero no me ne vorrai. Ma ammettere come tu stesso fai, che quando sei innamorato sei fragile, folle ed irrazionale e nello stesso tempo ammettere che sei stato veramente sempre innamorato di tua moglie , é un paradosso . 
Vuol dire che durante tutto il tuo matrimonio, che tu stesso dici di non rinnegare, ma di ricordare con gioia per i momenti felici che ti ha dato, per anni hai vissuto preda dell'irrazionalità. Come hai amato tua moglie in questo stato? Fragile ed insicuro ? in preda ad una dimensione che non era la tua?
Hai poco da rimpiangere del tuo matrimonio.perchè, se così fosse, solo con la fine di questo hai ritrovato la tua vera identità.
Sembra tutto poco convincente. E soprattutto non sembri il tipo da accettare di vivere per anni simili contraddizioni.
C'è qualcosa che non torna...Se hai trovato la tua vera forza interiore, solo dopo aver smesso di amare (lasciamo perdere l'innamoramento che è uno stato giustamente folle e passeggero), vuol dire che il tuo amore era malato, ed in qualche modo si nutriva di sofferenza, forse non solo tua, ma anche della tua donna.
Quanto é reale la tua ritrovata serenità, o quanto sia il frutto di un tuo fortissimo convincimento.
A me pare che Morto/ Albatros/ Stefano in realtà non sia mai cambiato, dall'inizio alla fine di questa vicenda, ma che in realtà sia comunque preda della sua forte  passionalità, imbrigliata prima nel sacro vincolo del matrimonio, poi nell'amore di una nuova donna, adesso nell'amore per le figlie.
Per carità, se così fosse niente di male. Ma come si fa a vivere così? Quale autocontrollo occorre esercitare su se stessi?
Spero di non aver offeso la tua sensibilità. Libero di non rispondere a chi quasi certamente ha equivocato e non si permette asolutamente di avanzare critiche
Iris

Non sembri il tipo.


----------



## tatitati (10 Gennaio 2007)

*un morto*

per un attimo mi è sembrato di leggere mio marito.
io ho tradito ma per sua negligenza perchè non è stato capace di amarmi come doveva con attenzione. anche io dopo la nascita della i prima bimba mi sono sentita abbandonata io allattavo cambiavo la piccola e passavo con lei tutta la mia giornata.. lui non ha mai assistito a una di queste azioni. mi sono sentita persa e ho cercato conforto altrove. senza trovarlo. poi è nato l'altro bimbo l'ho deciso io questo bimbo perchè sapevo che lui desiderava un maschio e pensavo che l'avrei fatto felice invece.. preoccupazioni gli ho solo dato quelle ... non riusciamo più a comunicare da 5 anni. è come un estraneo da molto tempo. non ci parliamo e se lo facciamo è con rabbia non ci sfioriamo nemmeno. sono stanca vorrei se ne andasse vorrei sparisse anche perchè dopo che ha scoperto dell'altro sono stata io a volerlo allontanare. inutile restare insieme se le cose sono rotte incrinate... mi sembra di stare con mio fratello enon ho nulla in comune con lui... forse ci incontriamo qualche volta per quanto riguarda i bambini ma sono sfinita. voglio solo che se ne vada, ma mi sa che sono io quella che dovrà andarsene...


----------



## Non registrato (10 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

Ho letto questa notte.. turno di lavoro in ospedale.
Preciso che non mi sono rivolto a psicologi, ma ad un medico ( neurologo-psichiatra); la differenza é consistente, poichè si tratta di professionalità diverse ( non me ne vogliano gli psicologi!)

Preciso che le mie difficoltà di salute e la mia riluttanza a vivere bene (ma questo é il mio caso non il tuo) un rapporto d'amore, non erano da attribuirsi solo a mia moglie. Avevo dei blocchi che risalivano ad un mal risolto problema con le mie figure genitoriali ( educazione repressiva, sensi di colpa e via discorrendo). E quindi non colpevolizzo mia moglie, ma neppure me stesso. Semplicemente ho risolto. Soprattutto per non riportare i miei schemi mentali a mio figlio. Si tende a riprodurre gli stessi modelli educativi che si sono ricevuti.

Preciso che non faccio confronti tra le due donne della mia vita. Mi pare di essere stato chiaro. Il fatto che adesso sia più felice di prima é un dato. Sono solo stato sincero. Non so quanto durerà, ma é un dato.

Potrei dirti che da come parli emerge qualcosa che secondo me andrebbe analizzato più a fondo. Se ti rileggi te ne rendi conto. Ma non in questa sede ed in privato.

Sicuro di non essere stato frainteso.
Auguri per la prossima udienza.
Paolo


----------



## Old lancillotto (10 Gennaio 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> per un attimo mi è sembrato di leggere mio marito.
> io ho tradito ma per sua negligenza perchè non è stato capace di amarmi come doveva con attenzione. anche io dopo la nascita della i prima bimba mi sono sentita abbandonata io allattavo cambiavo la piccola e passavo con lei tutta la mia giornata.. lui non ha mai assistito a una di queste azioni. mi sono sentita persa e ho cercato conforto altrove. senza trovarlo. poi è nato l'altro bimbo l'ho deciso io questo bimbo perchè sapevo che lui desiderava un maschio e pensavo che l'avrei fatto felice invece.. preoccupazioni gli ho solo dato quelle ... non riusciamo più a comunicare da 5 anni. è come un estraneo da molto tempo. non ci parliamo e se lo facciamo è con rabbia non ci sfioriamo nemmeno. sono stanca vorrei se ne andasse vorrei sparisse anche perchè dopo che ha scoperto dell'altro sono stata io a volerlo allontanare. inutile restare insieme se le cose sono rotte incrinate... mi sembra di stare con mio fratello enon ho nulla in comune con lui... forse ci incontriamo qualche volta per quanto riguarda i bambini ma sono sfinita. voglio solo che se ne vada, ma mi sa che sono io quella che dovrà andarsene...


Se vuoi proprio allontanarlo e non vuoi essere tu ad uscirtene di casa, comincia aprendo la richiesta di separazione. Tanto la domanda non è "definitiva", ma almeno apre una procedura che avvia il "processo" di separazione con l'assegnazione della casa e dei figli..... La domanda può essere ritirata in qualsiasi momento.....


----------



## tatitati (10 Gennaio 2007)

*lanci*

dove la si fa.. dall'avvocato?


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2007)

*Paolo*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Ho letto questa notte.. turno di lavoro in ospedale.
> Preciso che non mi sono rivolto a psicologi, ma ad un medico ( neurologo-psichiatra); la differenza é consistente, poichè si tratta di professionalità diverse ( non me ne vogliano gli psicologi!)
> Preciso che le mie difficoltà di salute e la mia riluttanza a vivere bene (ma questo é il mio caso non il tuo) un rapporto d'amore, non erano da attribuirsi solo a mia moglie. Avevo dei blocchi che risalivano ad un mal risolto problema con le mie figure genitoriali ( educazione repressiva, sensi di colpa e via discorrendo). E quindi non colpevolizzo mia moglie, ma neppure me stesso. Semplicemente ho risolto. Soprattutto per non riportare i miei schemi mentali a mio figlio. Si tende a riprodurre gli stessi modelli educativi che si sono ricevuti.
> Preciso che non faccio confronti tra le due donne della mia vita. Mi pare di essere stato chiaro. Il fatto che adesso sia più felice di prima é un dato. Sono solo stato sincero. Non so quanto durerà, ma é un dato.
> ...


 
Sia come sia, poichè alla fine noi siamo giudici di noi stessi e sappiamo stabilire quando sentiamo in noi benessere ed equilibrio, credo che tutto vada a convogliarsi in una frase che ritengo spartiacque in queste cose!  Quello che conta è che tu stia bene e ti senta bene, se questo stato è percepito con reale trasparenza e purezza di cuore..................non hai altro da dire o dare perchè, nella vita, qualunque cosa tu faccia, comunque tu ti comporti, avrai sempre chi ti dirà che avrebbe fatto diversamente, e spesso lo dice avendo conoscenza superficiale dei fatti e non avendoli vissuti; io per prima mi metto in questa lista........... si danno pareri e suggerimenti, ma alla fine estremo giudice del tuo benessere sono le tue sensazioni e non quello che gli altri pensano in situazioni che, per la propria conoscenza hanno nel valutare, comunque, infiltrazioni del proprio vissuto.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (10 Gennaio 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> dove la si fa.. dall'avvocato?


Non essendomi mai sposato e dunque, non avendo mai divorziato, non conosco la risposta esatta. Per quanto ne so, l'avvocato può consigliarti e fare la domanda, che comunque va presentata credo in Tribunale o al Giudice di Pace, ma credo che qui sul forum ci siamo molte persone esperte in materia........


----------



## tatitati (10 Gennaio 2007)

*lanci*

in tribunale sono sicura


----------



## Old Albatros (10 Gennaio 2007)

*Iris*

Non ho VOLUTO consentire al dolore di prendere il sopravvento su di me al punto da farmi cambiare idea sulle donne o sull'amore.


----------



## Old Albatros (10 Gennaio 2007)

*Tatina*

Mi perdonerai se sono diretto. Il tradimento non è mai giustificabile. Né da negligenza né da altri errori. Per quello c'è la separazione. Da quel che scrivi e se davvero hai, mettendoci del tuo e non solo aspettando lui, provato a riaccendere il dialogo, mi pare che l'unica strada che adesso puoi percorrere sia proprio quella della separazione.


----------



## Old Albatros (10 Gennaio 2007)

*Paolo*

Perdona la confusione marchiana tra psicologo e psichiatra.


----------



## Non registrato (10 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

Non voglio permettermi. E non sono all'altezza.
Leggi bene Iris
Con rispetto


----------



## Non registrato (10 Gennaio 2007)

Albatros ha detto:


> Ma io NON mai avuto nemmeno lontanamente l'idea di rinunciare all'amore. Quali delle mie parole te l'hanno fatto pensare? Non ho VOLUTO consentire al dolore di prendere il sopravvento su di me al punto da farmi cambiare idea sulle donne o sull'amore. Sarebbe stata la difesa più ovvia: l'arroccamento. Ma soprattutto sarebbe stata una sconfitta devastante. Tantomeno gli ho consentito di rendermi cinico e spegnere i miei sogni.
> Quanto alla mia fragilità in amore, forse mi sono spiegato male. La mia fragilità l'ho toccata con mano non certo durante il matrimonio. Quando, cioè, il mio amore era corrisposto e l'amore mi rendeva felice e forte. L'ho scoperta quando mi sono ritrovato da solo ad amare una donna che non mi amava più. Non solo non mi amava più, ma mi aveva tradito. Non solo mi aveva tradito, ma mi aveva rinnegato. Sarebbe doloroso per chiunque, ma io in questa situazione mi sono scoperto infinitamente più debole e fragile di quanto avrei mai immaginato. Non so se il mio amore era malato. Ci ho pensato ancjhe io. Più che malato, ho pensato che fosse costruito dalla mia forte razionalità e dal senso del dovere. Dovere coniugale, dovere di padre ecc. A dire il vero mi ci ha fatto pensare un caro amico che mi conosce in profondità da più di 20 anni. Ma c'erano troppi episodi di passionalità pura e irrazionalità con mia moglie per rendere questa ipotesi credibile. Quando ho smesso di amarla, ho ripreso semplicemente il controllo del mio rapporto con lei che a quel punto è diventato razionale e quindi sotto assoluto controllo. Forse tu, invece, hai capito che con la fine del mio amore per lei, ho ritrovato me stesso. No: io sono stato sempre me stesso, persino quando ero preda della mia follia, e la fine dell'amore mi ha restituito solo la padronanza di me per la sola parte che riguarda il mio relazionarmi a lei. Tutto qui.
> Quanto poi alla mia passionalità, ammesso che io lo sia, imbrigliata prima da una donna e ora dalle mie foglie, ti posso assicurare che non è così. O almeno io non credo sia così. Io più che di passionalità, parlerei di intensità. Quella la metto e l'ho sempre messa in tutto quello che faccio. Persino a lavoro. La mia passionalità invece la riservo solo alla donna che amo. Come chiunque, del resto. Passionalità --> passione --> sofferenza. Sofferenza, sospiri, attese estenuanti e tutto il resto sono elementi tipici dell'amore tra uomo e donna. Non certo tra genitore e figlio
> Tranquilla Iris, perchè mai dovrei sentirmi offeso dalle tue osservazioni? Anzi sono motivo di riflessione e quindi di arricchimento.


Caro Stefano, sono lieta di aver equivocato e di non averti offeso. Ti capisco benissimo ora.  sarebbe stato un peccato che un uomo come te avesse rinunciato ai sentimenti. ma ora é tutto chiaro.E ne sono lieta soprattutto per la donna che ora ti é accanto e che sicuramente é molto fortunata.
Con affetto Iris


----------



## Bruja (10 Gennaio 2007)

*Paolo e Albatros*

Mi pare che l'ultimo post di Iris concluda le posizioni e chiarisca tutto.
Per parte mia che ho letto entrambi, non posso che dire che , con percorsi diversi, per diverse situazioni e realtà............. ogni storia ha la sua evoluzione, siete pervenuti entrambi alle uniche scelte pratiche, mature e risolventi che erano possibili senza denegare nulla del vostro passato ma ritenendolo, giustamente, oggi impraticabile per una vita degna di essere vissuta!
Auguri ad entrambi, ed anche se la strada non è certo conclusa, la via è quella giusta.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (11 Gennaio 2007)

*Paolo e Albatros*

Ho sentito parlare di questo sito su una emittente di Milano. E mi sono incuriosito.
Mia moglie ha preso il volo quasi tre anni fa, portandosi via (in effetti é così) la nostra bella casa, due bimbi, e buona parte del mio stipendio.
Vive come una regina, ed é incinta di un altro uomo. io in un monolocale di periferia
Io invece , a distanza di tre anni, sono ancora solo. Gli incontri non mancano, ma le donzelle, appena sanno della mia situazione, si tirano indietro.
Quelle non ancora sposate pretendono ciò che proprio non posso offrire; quelle  separate o divorziate hanno i miei stessi problemi, che io affronterei pure. Ma non faccio miracoli!!!
Ero più seduttivo da sposato!!!
Ma come hanno fatto questi due? Sono stati miracolati a trovare di questi tempi donne che non pensano al portafoglio ! oppure sono ricchi come Briatore?

Con un pò di invidia, vi prego di darmi qualche suggerimento.
R.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2007)

*n.r.*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Ho sentito parlare di questo sito su una emittente di Milano. E mi sono incuriosito.
> Mia moglie ha preso il volo quasi tre anni fa, portandosi via (in effetti é così) la nostra bella casa, due bimbi, e buona parte del mio stipendio.
> Vive come una regina, ed é incinta di un altro uomo. io in un monolocale di periferia
> Io invece , a distanza di tre anni, sono ancora solo. Gli incontri non mancano, ma le donzelle, appena sanno della mia situazione, si tirano indietro.
> ...


 
Fermo restando che chi ha tante donne non per propri meriti ma per richiamo di C/C o altro, non serve che ti diciamo noi quale sia la ragione nè se alla fine è proprio così furbo.........; mi pare strano che non ci sia nulla da fare circa la situazione di tua moglie............... é incinta di un altro, benissimo, parla con un avvocato con i controattributi per sapere in che modo puoi evitare di fare l'ufficiale pagatore, figli tuoi esclusi!!! 
Quando cambiano i termini esistenziali degli accordi di separazione si possono cambiare anche gli obblighi................ il primo è che dovrà dimostrare che non pagherà, con gli alimenti che passi tu, anche il figlio dell'altro, visto che non hai parlato di nuova convivenza...............non le conviene convivere, perde la cifra che passi a lei e ho forti dubbi che possa stare in quella dia furba quale pare, starà in quella casa, alleverà il nuovo venuto, e se va bene il padre naturale lo manterrà......... dico se va bene perchè in questi casi non si sa mai........... c'è sempre il DNA ma spero che non sia a quel punto! Quindi il figlio avrà un altro cognome e dovrà percepire il mantenimento dal padre effettivo!
Non sto a lasciare commenti sull'etica di una persona che sta nella casa coniugale con i figli e si fa mettere incinta da un altro permanendoci...........una volta in più in cui i figli sono, grazie ai privilegi legittimi che hanno, usati a proprio tornaconto!
Quanto alle donne che non prendono in considerazione la tua posizione, è la stessa cosa, da sposato offri una situazione stabile anche se impegnata, da libero si pensa che ti voglia divertire, che non sia in grado di offrire una gran vita sociale perchè si sa bene che le mogli con figli si prendono parte dello stipendio, e forse perchè con questi pensieri per la testa si è già depressi in proprio.  Insomma si è più una compagnia da consolare che da convivio,
Creca di farti delle amicizie senza avere intenzione di trovare "la donna", spesso è più facile trovare disponibilità se si ha l'aria di non cercare per il cercare!
Buone cose e facci sapere le evoluzioni. Ormai sei dei nostri!
Bruja


p.s. Spero che l'emittente di Milano parlando di noi ne parlasse positivamente......


----------



## Non registrato (11 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

Dall'avvocato sono già stato. Pare comunque che il compagno di mia moglie voglia pagare metà del prezzo della casa intestata a me e la mia ex. Diventerebbe il nuovo comproprietario. I miei figli rimarrebbero comunque con la madre. Sto valutando se fare ricorso per avvalermi dellea nuova legge sull'affidamento, per avere maggiori diritti di frequentazione sui bambini. Ma non mi pare facilissimo da ottenere. Vedremo.
Per quanto riguarda tutto il resto, é vero sono un pò depresso. E la solitudine, che i primi tempi ho affrontato benissimo ( da giovane ho vissuto a lungo da solo ),ora comincia a pesarmi. E a 39 anni, non si ha più tanta voglia di girare per locali. Nè voglio relazioni con donne sposate, non porterebbero a niente.
R.


----------



## Bruja (11 Gennaio 2007)

*R.*

Credo che avere l'affidamento condiviso con la nuova regolamentazione non sia poi così arduo....... sarebbe un modo per non far sì che l'altro che convive con lei diventi la figura maschile di riferimento.
Quanto al rilevare la metà della vostra casa immagino si riferisca alla tua? Sarebbe sciocco volere quella di tua moglie che già sta dalla sua parte!!! Comunque tu puoi vendere a lui ma tua moglie ha la prelazione............... che immagino non avanzerà!
Tu cosa vuoi, vendere o no!!!  Dipende sempre da te................. finchè lui non è comproprietario diventa difficile per loro convivere senza la tua approvazione.  La casa è in uso per i tuoi figli non per lei e le sue "relazioni".......
Dipende da te.......... devi anche valutare gli interessi dei tuoi figli.......... quella casa ora è destinata ai loro indivisa, dopo entrerebbe nell'eredità anche dei figli nati da altro letto!
Io preferisco non darti alcun consiglio personale, non conosco le persone e non voglio parlare per partito preso....... ma a spanne, se devo valutare lei in base a come ha condotto la faccenda, non è che ne esca brillantemente!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

Praticamente già convivono. Non potrebbero farlo teoricamente... ma nei fatti impedirlo é difficile. Dovrei piantonare l'abitazione. Chiaramente lui vuole rilevare la mia parte di proprietà. sarebbe lei a  comprarla con i soldi di lui. Non so quanto mi convenga oppormi. Tutt'altro! Rimarrebbero solo i mieidoveri economici verso i bambini. Gestire l'affidamento condiviso, mi ha spiegato l'avvocato, richiede un grande equilibrio tra gli ex coniugi, un equilibrio che ormai a dire il vero si è creato. La mia ex non é poi una donna così terribile. L'amore tra noi era finito e ci siamo lasciati senza tanti traumi. E' stata lei a chiedere la separazione, ma l'attuale compagno é sopraggiunto dopo ( almeno che non sia stata così brava da nasconderlo per tanto tempo). Imperdirle di essere felice è una cosa che non voglio.
Ciò che mi preme adesso è rifarmi una vita, conservando l'amore dei miei figli , con una nuova compagna. Ma trovarla é un pò come vincere a lotto!
Roberto


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Robnerto*

Nessuno vuole che tu sprechi la tua vita ad ostacolare l'altro e tua moglie.
Se pensi che sia una soluzione tranquillizzante vendi pure la tua parte, tanto credo non non sarai tu a poter disturbare la loro intesa.........
L'equilibrio pare lo abbiate quindi l'affido condiviso non dovrebbe essere un problema e, quanto al tuo avvocato riferiscigli che è una legge..........ed un diritto, se poi siete equilibrati tanto meglio, ma questa clausola è agevolante, non inficia un diritto!
Passiamo a tua moglie, e chi ha detto che è terribile? Ho detto solo che lei si è separata, lei ha gestito tutto,come dici tu senza traumi, il tirarsi in casa l'uomo che l'ha messa incinta non è certo riprovevole, diciamo che non ne fa una campionessa di etica.
Anche sul fatto che l'altro non ci fosse, visti i tempi e la veloce messa in cantiere di un altro figlio, se non lo conosceva prima, e parlo per me, tua moglie è un tantinello veloce nel prendere decisioni.
Comunque hai ragione, quello che preme è la tua vita e la tua felicità! I tuoi figli sono garantiti e salvaguardati, tu devi solo guardarti attorno, magari avendo cura di non pescare fra chi è già sposata o in fase di separazione................ come vedi alla fine sono sempre impicci.
Auguri per il tuo futuro
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Roberto e Bruja*

Ti assicuro che la mia dichiarazione dei redditi con quella di briatore non ha nulla a che spartire.


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Rispondo alla parte che mi riguarda.*

andare e senza la quale io, personalmente, non riesco a immaginare una storia d'amore. Nella vita si fanno tanti viaggi e il viaggio dell'amore per me, come propellente, pretende l'irrazionalità pura. Lo pretende sicuramente nella fase dell'innamoramento. Poi, quando l'amore cambia e diventa maturo, realmente Amore, allora e solo allora può entrare la razionalità. Che sia questa visione adolescenziale a sostituire degnamente i soldi di briatore, Roberto? L'idea di innamorarmi evitando di "pescare" tra situazioni "scomode" non mi piace e mi sa tanto di ricerca del partner a modello di concorso per titoli ed esami  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   . Poi lo so che in questo modo si rischia di prendere altre lezioni. Lo so, lo so""


Io non ho mai negato l'importanza dei sopgni, delle speranze, dei progetti, ci mancherebbe, ma quando una situazione ha delle realtà ben determinate, a quelle bisogna rivoplgersi. Quindi nessuna negazione quanto piuttosto presa visione del campo in cui ci si trova!
Poi vanno bene i viaggi, ma se vai in un paesa da febbre gialla senza prevenzione direi che sia un tantino imprudente, vanno bene i sogni, ma se sono favolistici o solo sfoghi onirici direi che là vanno lasciati pena il trovarsi in una dimensione che non era per nulla attuabile.
Quanto al pescare................cerchiamo di essere semplicemente adulti! Se si intrattiene una relazione con una persona legata, con problemi di altri partner o che esce da un'esperienza pesante e ne siamo reduci anche noi, nulla osta alla nuova relazione, ma poi inutile venire a dire che il fato, le circostanze avverse e l'insipienza della vita ci ha traditi di nuovo dandoci occasioni irrinunciabili ma difficile da scegliere........... il mio intento non è negare l'amore, il sogno, la speranza...........ne parlo sempre e per prima, ma sperare di trovarlo fra chi già ha sogni e speranze infrante di recente è utopico.  La vita non è tanto sciocca, non va per titoli ed esami, ma per buon senso e misura, e in questo non è neppure tanto ottusa da eliminare quelli che non si sono specializzati in faccende d'amore.
In caso siamo noi che a volte per malinteso sogno, vogliamo andare a fare ingegneria amorosa e siamo sì è no in grado di gestire un cuore ed una capanna! E non c'entrano meriti o razionali capacità quanto un po' di spirito pionieristico ma condito col buon senso di una buona conoscenza dei rischi circa un territorio che è e resta inesplorato. 
Non esistono cartine o mappe dell'amore, ma avere una bussola, conoscere le stelle e avere una scorta di acqua del buon senso aiuta parecchio.
Fine della geometria  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (12 Gennaio 2007)

*SuperBruja*

Niente da fare: su questo andiamo come due rette parallele.


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*



Albatros ha detto:


> Niente da fare: su questo andiamo come due rette parallele.
> Io in moto ci vado anche e soprattutto sotto il diluvio e d'inverno. Voglio sentire l'odore della terra bagnata, respirare l'umidità. Mischiare velocità e natura. Pericolo e vita. Tu ci vai quando c'è il sole perché, è vero, te la godi di più e rischi di meno. Non patisci il freddo, non devi tribolare con l'acqua che ti ostacola la vista sul casco e con il continuo appannarsi della visiera (ora sembra che con uno spray tutto sia risolto...tristezza
> 
> 
> ...


Sì lo sò talmente bene che per "esperienza" ti dico che dopo un po ti rendi conto che andare a mille all'ora è sempre e soltanto andare a mille all'ora, ti perdi tutto quello che sta intorno a te per il vento e le sensazioni forti............. io non denego nulla delle pulsioni, ma il viverle all'estremo è la razionalità che non si è mai fatta domande e vive di sensazioni ritorte. Le sensazioni forti le ho provate e mi sono piaciute, oggi capisco che quel piacere mi ha tolto altri piaceri collaterali che a conti fatti forse sono quelli che più mi fanno riflettere sul valore di quel che non ho avuto in rapporto a quello che ho voluto imperiosamente.  D'annunzio è un grande letterato e certo un vero Immaginifico, ma non credere che la sua vita fosse come la sua letteratura........... molte delle sue sensazioni le ha soddisfatte grazie ad un periodo storico estremo in questo senso, le sue conquiste femminili sono di donne che hanno vissuto tanto l'apparenza che la vera valenza dei sentimenti e lui non è mai stato fedele a  nienbte e nessuno salvo al suo scrivere, e il suo tenore di vita lo hanno pagato in parte le sue ricchissime donne e poi lo Stato poichè era il Vate e tutto gli era concesso.  Lui ha vissuto intensamente e pericolosamente perchè era inserito in un periodo storico perfetto per la sua personalità e la sua sicuramente sublime letteratura.............. prova a pensarlo nato in Russia nello stesso periodo.............. come pensi avrebbe vissuto le sue fantastiche avventure ....... in Siberia???!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come vedi io ti riporto saempre a terra ma il vero problema è che tu vedi la terra come la vede un Albatros............. perchè per decollare ti serve il terreno adatto.  La vita deve diventare la capacità di sfrtuttare tutti i terreni perchè se ne è padroni e conseguentemente si potranno provare sensazioni forti di qualunque genere.
E' solo diverso il punto di partenza, non il concetto di quello che diciamo.   A te serve una rupe per il tuo volo maestoso, a me basta un punto di appoggio per i piedi e niente e nessuno mi ferma, specie se voglio vivere "intensamente"................
bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Volo e panorami*

Per la verità D'Annunzio era solo un esempio


----------



## Non registrato (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja  e Albatros*

Non posso fare a meno che pensarla come Albatros. Anche se ciò nella vita mi é costato e mi costerà forse ancora tanto dolore. Non si tratta di essere folli. Ma si tratta di lasciarsi andare alla vita. Ogni amore, anche se finito male, rimane dentro di noi. Diventa patrimonio cui attingere.
Più si è amato e più si avrà la capacità di farlo... l'amore non svuota mai. 
E' come un campo...il cuore é come un campo, più lo coltivi , più produce. Se non lo coltivi, inaridisce. 
Vola alto Albatros. Un bacio Iris

P.S. Ma come é la tua misteriosa donna ?
Auguri Bruja!


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

Si andava per paradossi e paradossalmente ho risposto argomentando, poi è ovvio che niente è tutto in un modo o in un altro.
Io ho avuto le mie esperienze e forse più che lasaggezza è l'esperienza che mi fa parlare.
Non Mi interessa neppure una Mrecedes, diciamo che mi sta bene di andare in ferrari o su una moto ma che non ho la mania di andare a manetta........... insomma non disdegno il vivere intensamente ma credo che il rischio non calcolato sia semplicemente inutile.
Quanto al volo, puoi decollare da dove vuoi, l'importante è che alla fine sei in volo e quel che vedi sotto è uguale per te come per un piccione ecco come interpreto, e tu mi capirai certamente, vivere una vita piena. gni persona, ogni carattere ed ogni situazione può essere vissuta pienamente, dipende dall'indole e dalle passioni il come.  Per te è forse la moto o qualunque altra sensazione per altri è riuscire a farsi venire la pelle d'oca ad un concerto o sapere che la vita salvata di un animale è dipesa dal tuo intervento, o che hai avuto la forza ed il carattere di dire di no quando quasi tutti hanno detto sì per decine di motivi.  C'è anche una sensazione che è assoluta ed è quella della libertà di esserte come si è senza il peso di dover mediare almeno nelle cose che riteniamo basilari.
Ho spostato gli esempi, ma credo tu abbia capito il senso del ragionamento............ poi se il problema è quanta sia la velovità di vivere o l'intensità, su questo fa fede solo la nostra preferenza e la nostra attitudine.......... io non mi butterei giù da un ponte facendo jumping neppeno sparata in precedenza, ma non perchè non ho il coraggio di farlo, solo perchè mi pare una stronzata!  
Quindi non solo capisco il tuo punto di vista ma lo condivido.............. forse la parte che mi risparmio è quella per la quale che la mia esperienza mi dice nell'orecchio "lascia perdere, tanto non c'è nulla di nuovo"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

Molto affascinante ciò che scrivi. Vivere con intensità. Vivere con coraggio. Ma l'intensità ed il coraggio, hanno valenze diverse a seconda delle personalità di chi le vive.
Cosa è coraggioso e intenso per te? Spiccare il volo da qualsiasi rupe pur di volare?
No. Per me intensità a volte vuol dire avere il coraggio di rifiutare il volo... o di rimandarlo. L'albatros è un animale che vola da solo, tu sei un uomo. Ed in quanto animale sociale non sei mai da solo.
Chi trascini con te? sicuramente non sei solo. Ogni azione umana incide sugli altri. che tu lo voglia o no, ci sarà sempre chi, per amore o per dovere, o per necessità, seguirà il tuo volo. Qualcuno che crede di essere prondamente consapevole o si finge tale per amor tuo e volerà con te. Condividerà i tuoi precipizi.
Sei consapevole del male che puoi fare? Chi ti ama ti seguirà nel volo, ma forse non avrà la tua stessa capacità di rialzarsi .
Ti sei mai voltato indietro ad osservare chi avevi ferito? Sicuramente in buona fede così rischi di fare del male a chi per amore ti segue. E chi ama non sempre si tira indietro, ti segue e basta. Si dice consapevole pur di non perderti. E non parlo della tua ex moglie, che sicuramente si è difesa bene, e che mi pare ti ha seguito finche le è servito, ma di chi ti potrà in futuro essere accanto.
La mia non è una critica, amico mio. Sei molto simile a ciò che ero io fino a pochissimo tempo fa.
Con amicizia (seppure virtuale) Paolo.


----------



## Old trudi (13 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja,Paolo,Albatros*

rieccomi qui ,vi leggo spesso ma nn intervengo ,troppo attenta a me ,in questo periodo per dispensare tempo ad altri.. ma in quanto scrive Paolo ,piacere di conoscerti ,mi ritrovo , coraggio, temerarietà, voglia frenetica di spiccare il volo ,sono assolutamente affascinanti ,trascinanti se vogliamo ,ma talora devastanti , forse nascondono la nn volontà di autoanalisi ,la nn volontà di indagare su di sè ,sulle proprie colpe ,o forse responsabilità..ogni amore che fallisce ti lascia qualcosa di unico ed irripetibile ,ti lascia nn solo figli da gestire ,ma rimpianti di tanti momenti felici ,banali forse nel vissuto ma strazianti nel ricordo .. quelle serate sonnacchiose ,con i bambini sul divano , le estati lunghissime ad annoiarsi un pò sulla spiaggia ,l'amore divenuto affetto e poi sfumato via,chissà perchè ,chissà per colpa di chi ,..potessi avere una bacchetta magica vorrei tornare indietro ,capire e correggere i miei errori ,certo lui mi ha tradita serialmente ,da sempre ,con tutte le donne disponibili che gli capitavano a tiro ,mi ha tradita con la sua famiglia,con gli amici ,mi ha trascurata ,e io lì ,con il mio grappolo di bambini ,poi raggazzi ,poi adulti ,tutti belli ,biondi ,famiglia mulino bianco ,insomma,solo il padre poco attento..ma vizi privati e pubbliche virtù..
Ora le infinite discussioni con il mio marito nn approdano a nulla ,lui è così ,si è sempre divertito ,con donne per altro sposate ,mie amiche ,madri di amici dei miei figli ,tutte molto sessualmente dinsinvolte ,tutte apparentemente molto corrette , tra me e lui la situazione potrebbe ricomporsi solo se io mi adeguassi al loro comportamento ,ma ohimè io nn sono così ,mi sentirei davvero una puttana ,nn potrei mai stare con uno ,uscire con un altro ,far l'amore con il terzo ..come fa lui e fanno loro (le amanti)..SQUALLIDO
Insomma io ho un SUPEREGO ipertrofico ,credo in valori ,forse superati ,credo nella famiglia (quanto mi costa ammettere il fallimento della mia ,straziante ,straziante davvero),credo nell'amore ,quello con l'A maiuscola,che comporta sacrifici in nome dell'interesse comune ,sono con i figli la figura normativa ,amata-odiata ma presente , odio lasciare le situazioni irrisolte.Credo fermamente nella possibilità di cambiare ,nelle critiche costruttive , mio marito e le sue donne , hanno un ES assolutamente dominante ,tutto, subito ,senza rimpianti ,scrupoli , così come viene ,niente è peccaminoso ,tutto è giustificato,in nome della passione , anche mandare all'aria famiglie , unico neo ,lo stupore di fronte alla sofferenza di chi nn condivide questa angolatura..,il tradimento di amici ,parenti ,non è più un peccato è un vizietto ,perdonabilissimo,un modo di vivere ..Visione etica ed estetica della vita,inconciliabili..
Due sponde di un fiume ,anzi due rive opposte di un oceano,inconciliabile modo di vedere la vita ..
Io ,che esco acciaccata ,ma nn abbattuta ,forse più consapevole,dal peggior momento della mia vita ,ovvio capisco profondamente Paolo ,anche se i voli radenti di Albatros mi stupiscono e mi affascinano ..
é vero la vita talora ti riserva sorprese inaspettate ,aiuti de tutto gratuiti ,da persone apparentemente lontane ,come voi (Bruja ..mi sei stata molto vicina ed utile 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ,amicalmente confortante ),e questo nn è un pò ,seppur virtualmente ,"albatresco"?qui nn stiamo volando ,insieme ,uniti da affinità se non di valori ,di vissuti certamente ,in un modo di comunicare assolutamente fuori dagli schemi.?

RIASSUNTO:*ho finalmente ,dopo lunghe riflessioni ,il mio razionalissimo io non mi permette scelte affrettate .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , chiesto la separazione ,mio marito nn la vuole ,per lui va tutto bene ,mi ama ,dice ,mi tradisce dice ,senza amore ,per puro e semplice desiderio sessuale ,io dovrei accettarlo ,lo stesso dicono le mie ex-amiche sue compagne di merende ,tutte sposate ,per bene ,borghesissime mogli di affermati professionisti ,dopo mesi di sofferenza ,interiore e poco espressa ,ho smesso di vergognarmi io per loro ,quasi nn soffro più,mi spiace solo che sia successo ,posso quasi perdonare,nn riesco a dimenticare ,nn potrò mai farlo ..quelle orribili fotografie ,il loro far sesso in modo spregiudicato ,senza alcun pudore o amore,lo trovo terribile..ora debbo riorganizzare la mia vita ,decidere cosa fare ,dove vivere ,con chi..ma c'è tempo ,l'importante è che io sia felice,anzi serena ..ne ho fatti dei passi avanti..davvero ..grazie a voi ho cominciato a parlare ,ho analizzato con altri il mio problema,nn mi sono sentita cosi terribilmente sola ,meschina ,abbandonata ,rottamata,ho recuperato pian piano l'autostima calpestata ,ora funziona meglio..*
*Forse opterò per una sana singletudine ,ricca di interessi ,quelli nn mi mancano ,anzi sono sempre in arretrato..poco tempo ,tanti impegni,l'entusiasmo però c'è,si è pian piano riacceso , di nuovo tramonti rossi ,cieli azzurri ,rumore di pioggia e fruscio di foglie ,prima nn li sentivo più ,solo quel grumo ,tra stomaco e cuore ,quella dolorosa indifferenza..*
_Scappo a sciare ..con questo bel sole ed il caldo ,se il tempo nn si rimette nei binari ..mi sa che la stagione finirà ben presto ..e io ho fatto lo stagionale ..lo userò per andare in bicicletta in alto..ci sono già i crocus _


----------



## Non registrato (13 Gennaio 2007)

*Trudi, Stefano, Roberto*

Sopportare tutto quelo che hai fatto tu per anni, cara Trudi, non ha nulla a che fare con la mia critica ( si fa per dire, io esprimo un punto di vista diverso dal suo, non critico) a ciò che intende Albatros.
Sopportare come hai fatto tu, significa non stimarsi, nascondere dietro un dito una realtà scomoda, voler conservare lo stato dele cose, giustificando l'ingiustificabile. Sono contento che tu abbia chiesto la separazione. Una vita come qualla che tuo marito ti impone lede gravemente la tua dignità, e anche, secondo me, le tue capacità di madre.
Quando ho scoperto il tradimento di mia moglie, che durava da tempo, io non ho cercato di riconquistarla. Non mi sono illuso che si potesse tornare indietro.
Lei progettava la sua vita insieme con un altro uomo, da un bel pezzo ! E da un bel pezzo aveva smesso di amarmi. Mi sono rassegnato, pur soffrendo. Ho guardato in faccia la realtà. Non era questione di perdonare: lei il perdono non lo voleva , mi voleva solo fuori dalle scatole. Da qui la mia profondisima crisi, molto simile a quella di Albatros, almeno da quello che ho intuito.
Volevo solo precisare che per me l'intensità della vita ha un valore diverso, almeno oggi. Ed é progettare con estrema concretezza cio che si vuole, unire entusiasmo e razionalità con la mia donna.
Per il resto sono un grande sognatore anche io, sono romantico, Credo di averlo dimostrato. Non mi scelgo le donne per concorso ( carina questa!).
Mi sono innamorato di una donna in fase di separazione, una donna con tutti i miei stessi traumi e problemi. Una donna non facile. Eppure, nonostante la mia crisi, sopra descritta, non ho rinunciato a lei. Fortunatamente lei é testarda come me.
Ho l'impressione che tu Stefano, non sia completamente fuori dal tuo matrimonio. D'altronde stando, come mi pare di aver capito ancora in casa, come potresti? 
Finchè la vedrai, almeno per me così è stato, non te ne libererai. Non perchè tu la ami ancora, ma perchè il vederla ti costringe a vedere la fine di un amore che tu avresti voluto continuasse.E ti confonde. Il ricordo del dolore provato si rinnova ogni volta.
Perchè te lo dico? Perchè ci sono passato. Capita così un pò a tutti. 
Sarai guarito, quando non dedicherai neanche più una tua riga a tua moglie, ormai quasi ex, e comincerai a parlare della tua nuova vita. 
da solo o  in compagnia.
Lei ti ha fatto fuori dalla sua vita, fai fuori tu lei.
Non ho ben capito, cosa hai chiesto al giudice. Ok all'affidamento congiunto. ma la convivenza sotto lo steso tetto, é un suicidio. altro che vivere intensamente! E' un non vivere! La tua  nuova donna lo accetta? Immagino di no.
No lo accetterebbe nessuno. 
Che tu possa decolare da qualsiasi terreno, ci credo. Ma procurati un terreno sgombro da ex- mogli !!!
Per Roberto, mille auguri. Si. Hai ragione, ci vuole un pò di fortuna. Ma vedrai che arriva ! 

Paolo


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2007)

*Paolo*

Trovo che sia ammirevole la tua tenacia nel credere al futuro...................e perfino "innocente", ma vivaddio spero sinceramente che tutto vada come speri...
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (14 Gennaio 2007)

*trudi*

_La tua scelta non è altro che prendere coscienza che non ci si può alienare la nostra personalità e la nostra visuale delle cose solo perchè tuo marito e quelli della tua cerchia (tutti fraudolenti con sè stessi) abbozzano e si abbandonano con piacere alle loro furbesche esigenze!  Checchè ne dica chi vuo, passare per emancipato/a, alla fine si è sempre e solamente subordinati o ai propri vizi, o ai propri privilegi o alle proprie convenienze..............ed è sempre un prostituirsi mentalmente!_
_Tu sola, rottamata ed ematginata hai qualcosa che non ti farà mai sentire sola o inerte, la tua volontà di affermare i tuoi valori e le tue convinzioni.  Non sei neppure tentata dalla bufera del lasciarti andare perchè "bisogna pur vivere le sensazioni", poichè prima di provarle vuoi solo vedere se tu le puoi sopportare o se loro sono alla tua altezza.  ' un discorso difficile quello che sto facendo, ma mai capita che quando ci accade un evento emitivamente seducente ci si fermi un solo attimo a pensare se quell'occasione è davvero imperdibile e se il coglierla non costi più del dovuto............ e non per una fredda e mera contabilità esistenziale, ma perchè la nostra vita, le nostre esperienze precedenti e la nostra capacità di giudizio non può essere sempre sacrificata alla nostra indole contrabbandata come libertà comportamentale. _
Sono assolutamente certa che dopo una separazione seguita ad una crisi di coppia sia molto utile stare soli per qualche tempo, e non solo per fare una sana e tranquilla introspezione, ma per valutare a fondo se l'affetto o la nuona reòazioone a cui accediamo non sia tanto promettente solo perchè si è reduci da una disastro che ci farebbe vedere "ossigentante" anche una gita per la sagra del tartufo......o di altre iniziative gastronomiche! 
Stranamente mentre percorri  questa strada sei aiutata da un clima anomalo pre-primaverile che toglie l'oscurità invernale e regala giorni luminosi! 
Inutili che ti faccia altri auguri, hai perfettamente messo a frutto quelli già espressi da tutti....... 
A volte il coraggio di cui tanto vado parlando ha possibilità di essere dimostrato.........il tuo non è tanto il coraggio di prendere una decisione e di scegliere di andartene, quanto quello di non tradire te stessa in un mondo in cui tutti, oltre a tradirsi vicendevolmente,  il primo tradimento lo commettono contro sè stessi e la loro integrità.
Che sia per rispetto al vivere per vivere poichè a nulla si può resistere, dimostra solo che la vita vive noi stessi e non viceversa.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (14 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Trovo che sia ammirevole la tua tenacia nel credere al futuro...................e perfino "innocente", ma vivaddio spero sinceramente che tutto vada come speri...
> Bruja


Tenace e innocente. Credo di esserlo. Tenace fino all'inverosimile. D'altronde il mestiere che svolgo richiede tenacia e molta fiducia.
Le mie ingenuità le ho pagate tutte, negli affetti e nel lavoro. Ho sempre pensato che gli scaltri arrivano prima, ma cadono prima. E ho scelto di essere ingenuo e fiducioso. E il mio atteggiamento comunque mi ha ripagato.
Raccolgo ora i frutti della mia ostinata fiducia nella giustizia della vita. E ti assicuro, che nel mio lavoro ne ho viste tante!
Credo poi, che un atteggiamento meno fiducioso non tenga comunque al riparo dai colpi dellla vita. In parole povere, se qualcuno deve ammollarti una "fregatura", trova il modo di farlo.
Ho esperienza di amici, ben più furbi di me, vittime comunque di tradimenti, sia familiari che lavorativi. Esattamente come me. solo che io ho trovato nella mia buona fede la forza cui attingere, i principi cui aggrapparmi...
Quanto alla cautela che si deve usare nello scegliere una donna, mi sento in accordo con Albatros. Quando ci si innamora non va usata cautela. Si segue l'istinto.
Dopo una separazione forse sarebbe più cauto rimanere da soli per un pò. Ma se ti capita di innamorarti, non vedo perchè rinunciare a priori.
Certo  che poi tutto ciò che ne consegue deve avvenire con mille accortezze, per le situazioni  familiari presistenti, per non far soffrire nessuno.
Se si ci accorge di aver trovato la persona giusta é meglio non lasciarsela scappare. Se si hanno dei timori e dei problemi, e io li ho avuti in maniera patologica direi, é saggio superarli, senza rimanere ancorati al passato. Auguri Bruja,anche se con due giorni di ritardo.
Paolo


----------



## Non registrato (17 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

Sono Roberto, Ho seguito i consigli di Stefano. Ho acconsentito, per adesso solo verbalmente, a vendere la mia metà di casa . La riscatterà la mia ex con i soldi del compagno. Non è vantaggioso economicamente, per chè ciò che mi offrono é inferiore a quello che dovrebbero secondo le stime di mercato. Ma per me liberarmi da quella casa vuol non solo recuperare economicamente qualcosa, ma anche tagliare definitivamente con il passato, conservando solo il legame con i figli.
Vi terrò aggiornati, mi tenete compagnia.
Roberto


----------



## Old Ari (17 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sono Roberto, Ho seguito i consigli di Stefano. Ho acconsentito, per adesso solo verbalmente, a vendere la mia metà di casa . La riscatterà la mia ex con i soldi del compagno. Non è vantaggioso economicamente, per chè ciò che mi offrono é inferiore a quello che dovrebbero secondo le stime di mercato. Ma per me liberarmi da quella casa vuol non solo recuperare economicamente qualcosa, ma anche tagliare definitivamente con il passato, conservando solo il legame con i figli.
> Vi terrò aggiornati, mi tenete compagnia.
> Roberto


Complimenti!
Davvero di cuore.
Hai fatto la cosa migliore, una cosa che ho visto fora altre rare volte e che ha sempre dato i risultati migliori. Ho visto alucne coppie che in fase di separazione non si sono accaniti economicamente e questo ha dato i migliori frutti perchè è stata una liberazione senza dolori di stomaco ulteriori.
Un bacio


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2007)

*Roberto*

Ti rinnovo il consiglio che ti ha dato Paolo.............stai alla larga dalle ex mogli..........non si ha sempre la fortuna che ha avuto lui e comunque sono sempre problemi aggiuntivi, specie se hanno figli e sospesi patrimoniali!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (17 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

Io sono un ex moglie. La mia storia l'ho raccontata. Devo stare alla larga dagli ex mariti?
Va bene, mi apposto davanti all'asilo, mi scelgo il pupo, lo svezzo, e poi quando è adulto lo sposo!!!
Iris

Che ti hanno fatto le ex mogli?


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2007)

*aspetta*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Io sono un ex moglie. La mia storia l'ho raccontata. Devo stare alla larga dagli ex mariti?
> Va bene, mi apposto davanti all'asilo, mi scelgo il pupo, lo svezzo, e poi quando è adulto lo sposo!!!
> Iris
> 
> Che ti hanno fatto le ex mogli?


 

Per ex mogli o ex mariti intendo persone che NON hanno risolto il loro precedente legame, che hanno cose apparentemente inscindibili e che per la situazione che si presenta, amore a parte che sappiamo tutti come evolva, si evince chiaramente che sarà una situazione piuttosto complicata.  Se una persona è già reduce da una crisi, non ci sarebbe nulla di male che si mettesse con persone con la sua stessa storia, ma se non è risolta, come accade spesso, è come viaggiare su un sentiero scosceso con dossi, buche e un burrone al lato.......... diciamo che se dsi trova, non dico tanto, ma una bella mulattiera sicura non sarebbe male.
Tu da ex moglie saresti felice di innamorarti di uno che avesse la relativa ex moglie che gli rompesse i santissimi su tutto e dalla quale non si possa mai sganciare del tutto?
Il mio intento non è avercela con le ex moglie da "impalmare" ma aver a che fare con ex mogli o mariti che non si levano mai dalle scatole.........
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Va bene, mi apposto davanti all'asilo, mi scelgo il pupo, lo svezzo, e poi quando è adulto lo sposo!!!


Comunque, guarda Iris che non hai mica detto una cazzata.
Io è un pò che penso che quando arriverò intorno ai 50, 55 mi adotto un cubano e ciao.


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2007)

*cubano?*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque, guarda Iris che non hai mica detto una cazzata.
> Io è un pò che penso che quando arriverò intorno ai 50, 55 mi adotto un cubano e ciao.


 
E' "filantropia" (dato che è argomento in corso) o hai motivi precisi circa Cuba!!
Oggi mi sa che anche tu sei un po più persa di Persa che si è Ritrovata........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (17 Gennaio 2007)

*riflessione  a latere sul matrimonio*

e io che ci sono su quell'età potrei pensarci..lo fanno in tante ..fidanzati stranieri adoranti..un pò comprati però  

	
	
		
		
	


	




meglio confortanti anche se devastati ex .con calma però.
.A proposito di Paolo ,anzi di ciò che scrive , mi ha infastidita il giudizio sul mio essere madre ,anzi buona madre ,nn sarò delle migliori ma ti assicuro che ho messo tutto il mio impegno ,forse concentrandomi troppo sui figli che ,come tutti oggi pare ,nn se ne vanno di casa ,troppo a loro agio qui ,peter pan eterni ,ma di loro sono fiera ,giustamente ,ovvio problemini e problemoni ,come con tutti i figli ..ma risolti..
Di un paio di loro poi ,i minori ,sono decisamente orgogliosa ,i miei gioielli insomma ..Diciamo che troppo concentrata su figli e lavoro ,e i mille altri problemi che la quotidianità impone ho trascurato un pò il mio sposo ,ma lui ha fatto di tutto per imboscarsi ..insomma è andata così ,inutile piangere sul latte versato ..
Un tempo i matrimoni funzionavano apparentemente bene perchè gli obiettivi delle donne erano diversi ,a 40 anni erano nonne felici ,miravano ad una vita socialmente accettabile ,sognavano sui libri ,sui romanzi in particolare ,avevano i loro appaganti riti pomeridiani ,le vacanze ,i figli ,i figli dei figli ,la opprimente ma protettiva famiglia patriarcale ,dipendevano dal marito economicamente ,nn uscivano mai o poco ,se rispettabili ,di casa ,ed erano felici così ,quasi rimpiango quel claustrofobico salotto gozzaniano ,pessimisismo storico ,insomma ,gli uomini invece ,lo urla Medea ,vivevano fuori casa , avevano storie ,lo racconta la letteratura ,saggi ,cronache piene di figli adulterini ,passioni imposte a serve , donnine ..esistevano circoli maschili nn certo femminili ,e ora ..la consapevolezza delle donne è maturata ,quindi molte donne hanno espresso nel bene e nel male comportamenti maschili,molte le donne che tradiscono ,tantissime le donne insoddisfatte ,famiglie divenute gabbie , claustroifobiche ,da cui si evade come si può,a volte inventandosi amori ,passioni ,che poi sbolliscono ,e ti lasciano sola/o come prima..Mi guardo intorno e sinceramente nn vedo tanti matrimoni felici ,vedo tanta ipocrisia ed opportunismo ,mi sembra in crisi proprio l'istituzione del matrimonio,l'amore con la A maiuscola dura quanto dura ,poi diviene sempre più difficile divenire compagni di strada con rispetto e stima reciproca..ci si innamora da giovani ,forse di persone troppo diverse ,si cerca di adeguarsi ,poi uno dei due crolla ,e sono i figli a cementare ,fin che è possibile ,il matrimonio ,con crepe che si allargano ,ferite inflitte dalla indifferenza di chi ci circonda , dalla frenesia della quotidianità ,dalla progressiva trasformazione del matrimonio in una società di gestione ,con ritmi quasi insostenibile di figli figlie danza judo karate calcio pallavolo,scelta della scuola ,feste di natale ,compleanni ,gite ,riunioni ,domeniche alle gare ,we di catechismo ,scout ..insomma uno stress,poi il lunedì al lavoro.. buon pomeriggio..ovvio ho un miliardo di cose da fare..mi rileggo ,tutto un pò confuso e di fretta..mah magari approfondiremo


----------



## Non registrato (17 Gennaio 2007)

*Trudi*

Non credo che Paolo volesse offenderti. Anzi ha solo sottolineato che la tua decisione di separarti da tuo marito, é una scelta di dignità e non di comodo, e quindi di buon esempio per i figli. Io almeno l'ho interpretata così.
Essere una buona madre non vuol dire sopportare tutto per amore dell'unità familiare (ma quale unità, pensi che i figli non capiscano il dramma di un matrimonio sfasciato?) ma dare ad essi una lezione di dignità. E tu lo stai facendo. Non devi giustificarti. Almeno io da madre separata, che poteva benissimo fare una scelta di comodo, la penso in tal modo.
Insegnerò ai miei figli che non sempre le strade in discesa sono quelle più giuste, ma che occore anche incamminarsi per sentieri ripidi, se ciò è necessario.
Loro avranno sicuramente una vita meno agiata (anche se io lavoro sodo e so cavarmela bene), ma devono avere in odio (come ho io) l'ipocrisia e la falsità.
Provengo da una famiglia molto modesta, che non mi ha potuto consentire lussi,
 se non quello supremo di mantenermi agli studi, e che è ancora il mio punto di riferimento.
I principi di onestà che ho appreso sono e saranno sempre la mia forza. 
So di essere molto ingenua, ma ne vado fiera.
Iris


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Non credo che Paolo volesse offenderti. Anzi ha solo sottolineato che la tua decisione di separarti da tuo marito, é una scelta di dignità e non di comodo, e quindi di buon esempio per i figli. Io almeno l'ho interpretata così.
> Essere una buona madre non vuol dire sopportare tutto per amore dell'unità familiare (ma quale unità, pensi che i figli non capiscano il dramma di un matrimonio sfasciato?) ma dare ad essi una lezione di dignità. E tu lo stai facendo. Non devi giustificarti. Almeno io da madre separata, che poteva benissimo fare una scelta di comodo, la penso in tal modo.
> Insegnerò ai miei figli che non sempre le strade in discesa sono quelle più giuste, ma che occore anche incamminarsi per sentieri ripidi, se ciò è necessario.
> Loro avranno sicuramente una vita meno agiata (anche se io lavoro sodo e so cavarmela bene), ma devono avere in odio (come ho io) l'ipocrisia e la falsità.
> ...


Trudi, Iris, Paolo...da quando sono entrata in questo forum ho cercato e sperato di sentire queste vostre parole....ora mi sembra di rivedere il mondo in cui sono nata e cresciuta, i valori che mi ha trasmesso mia madre...ora li riconosco e sapere che esistono persone come voi mi conforta, davvero tanto.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Ari*

Forse non hai letto bene fra tutti i post ma sempre e comunque noi diciamo che è meglio un genitore sereno con una dirittura per un figlio che un'unione di facciata, specie se fatta con la scusa dei figli ma che tiene insieme due persone senza coraggio di andarsene.
Ricostruire è una cosa encomiabile, ma tenere una uniune con l'accanimento terapeutico che combatte la necrosi è devastante per tutti, figli in testa.
Quindi stai serena e credi tranquillamente che i principii di tua madre sono comunque diffusi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto bene fra tutti i post ma sempre e comunque noi diciamo che è meglio un genitore sereno con una dirittura per un figlio che un'unione di facciata, specie se fatta con la scusa dei figli ma che tiene insieme due persone senza coraggio di andarsene.
> Ricostruire è una cosa encomiabile, ma tenere una uniune con l'accanimento terapeutico che combatte la necrosi è devastante per tutti, figli in testa.
> Quindi stai serena e credi tranquillamente che i principii di tua madre sono comunque diffusi
> 
> ...


Bru, non concordo con quello che scrivi.
Allora il messaggio è perfetto, me lo hai scirtto più e più volte. Ma in realtà (non vado a riprendere i post perchè sarebbe un lavoro cerosino) ci sono miliardi di esempi in cui in una situazione di stallo e di amore che manca in una coppia, si spinge comunque, in qualsiasi senso verso l'unione della coppia e non verso la revisione del rapporto. Anche questo è accanimento terapeutico. Viene innalzato il valore della divisione solo in alcuni casi sporadici, anzi diciamo quando chi scrive è ormai arrivato da solo a questa conclusione.
Non mi fraintendere, il mio discorso è più sottile di quanto sembri, perchè, come sai, io plaudo a una soluzione che prevede la revisione del rapporto con considerazione equiparata di entrambe le soluzioni (via o resta). A quanto vedo io le cose stanno così: Crisi lunga di coppia, manca l'amore, ci sono i figli e la casa e gli amici e le famiglie, c'è affetto.......Conclusione? Impegnati a ritrovare l'amore per il tuo corrispettivo.


----------



## Non registrato (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Ari*

L'amore non resuscita. Se è morto va sepolto. 
Il matrimonio non è un impegno facile; la convivenza richiede una pazienza ed una costanza, un rispetto che solo l'amore ti può dare.
Tenere in piedi una coppia che non funziona, non fa bene ai figli, perchè consegna loro un'immagine distorta del matrimonio, fatta di insofferenza, musi lunghi, e nell peggiore delle ipotesi evasione.
Ripeto il già detto, ma pare che non sia mai abbastanza!
Iris


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> *L'amore non resuscita. Se è morto va sepolto*.
> Il matrimonio non è un impegno facile; la convivenza richiede una pazienza ed una costanza, un rispetto che solo l'amore ti può dare.
> Tenere in piedi una coppia che non funziona, non fa bene ai figli, perchè consegna loro un'immagine distorta del matrimonio, fatta di insofferenza, musi lunghi, e nell peggiore delle ipotesi evasione.
> Ripeto il già detto, ma pare che non sia mai abbastanza!
> Iris


Infatti. E' come dici Iris. Passato sulla mia pelle quindi testimone legittima di quanto hai scritto.
E' quello che ho evidenziato che, mi sembra, venga sottovalutato in nome di altro.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Crisi lunga di coppia, manca l'amore, ci sono i figli e la casa e gli amici e le famiglie, c'è affetto.......Conclusione? Impegnati a ritrovare l'amore per il tuo corrispettivo.


Siamo sempre lì, bisogna intenderci.
C'è l'amore che fa battere il cuore? Quello è innamoramento, e non c'è.
C'è l'affetto? Immenso. C'è la stima? Totale. Si sta ancora bene insieme? Si.
E allora non ci si lascia. Tutto qui.
Se c'è affetto, stima, si sta bene insieme, di cosa i figli dovrebbero dolersi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E davvero tu lasceresti questo per una persona nuova, creando danni a tutti?
io, per quel che mi riguarda, credo di no.....


Bacio


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Siamo sempre lì, bisogna intenderci.
> C'è l'amore che fa battere il cuore? Quello è innamoramento, e non c'è.
> C'è l'affetto? Immenso. C'è la stima? Totale. Si sta ancora bene insieme? Si.
> E allora non ci si lascia. Tutto qui.
> ...


Vero, siamo sempre li.
Io provo affetto e stima per un amico. 
E' sempre questo il punto.Queste due componenti, come è ovvio, non possono tenere saldo il rapporto.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Vero, siamo sempre li.
> Io provo affetto e stima per un amico.
> E' sempre questo il punto.Queste due componenti, come è ovvio, non possono tenere saldo il rapporto.


 
E' tutto molto bello (o brutto) in teoria, Ari, ma se così tante persone scelgono di stare con i coniugi un motivo c'è....pensa alla devastazione che provochi alla vita del coniuge che desidera ancora stare con te, alla tua stessa perdita, ai tuoi figli...se non è amore, questo sacrificio, non  so cosa sia amore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   L'amore non è solo paillettes e sentimenti brucianti, è anche un pizzico di sacrificio per il bene delle persone che costituiscono la nostra vita...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' tutto molto bello (o brutto) in teoria, Ari, ma se così tante persone scelgono di stare con i coniugi un motivo c'è....pensa alla devastazione che provochi alla vita del coniuge che desidera ancora stare con te, alla tua stessa perdita, ai tuoi figli...se non è amore, questo sacrificio, non so cosa sia amore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma poi, sacrificio....
Io pensavo in questi giorni a quello sarebbe il viso di mio marito in un aula di tribunale per una separazione che nessuno dei due desidererebbe, e basta questo pensiero a tenermi in famiglia.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    A dire il vero, forse questo E' AMORE!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Ari*

Ho inteso benissimo............ ma se un conto e la linea generale è chiaro che quella particolare è sempre a sè e se ad una persona capitano tre esempi in fila svolti in un certo modo tenderà a pensare che quella sia quasi la normalità!
Non ha senso tenere in piedi un matrimonio di facciata o un amore morto e sepolto, ma chi può stabilire che sia così.............. a volte neppure i coniugi sanno bene cosa accada loro in quei frangenti, figuriamoci che versione possono dare a terzi.
Se hai ragione circa lo stare insieme quando non esistono presupposti per farlo, è anche giusto che non ci si dovrebbe lasciare per andare subito in altra coppia, ma per prendere una pausa con sè stessi........... senza un'analizi a freddo della propria situazione esistenziale il mettersi subito con l'amante per me una forma di scelta rifugio.......... e questo sia detto non contro le amanti, ma per la vera autonomia della propria vita.
Credo che la revisione di un rapporto, qualunque ne sia l'esito, parte da sè stessi sempre e comunque, e se non c'è più amore nella coppia, è bene chiudere specie se non esistono altri valori affettivi e sostanziali come dice Verena, ma la soluzione di entrare in un'altra coppia personalmente la trovo avventata perchè spesso frutto di reazione e non di azione meditata.  Alla fine anche lìamante avrebbe diritto ad una scelta coerente e certa, e spesso queste unioni finiscono molto prima di quelle di un matrimonio riconciliato.......
Se andiamo per casi ogni coppia è un caso a sè, se andiamo per generali, è chiaro che sono talmente tante le ragioni che tendono a far restare nel matrimonio che non è sempre detto che siano tutte fasulle.  
La vera sottiliezza sarebbe capirsi prima di capire cosa convenga, e questa è un'analisi che si lascia sempre per ultima.
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma poi, sacrificio....
> Io pensavo in questi giorni a quello sarebbe il viso di mio marito in un aula di tribunale per una separazione che nessuno dei due desidererebbe, e basta questo pensiero a tenermi in famiglia....
> 
> 
> ...


Non ci stiamo capendo.
Già se lo faccio per non provocare dolore a un'altra persona secondo me non è amore.
Scusa vere, ma se tante persone decidono di stare con i propri coniugi per i soldi vuol dire che è giusto? No, quindi non si può fare un discorso di questo tipo "se tante persona lo fanno un motivo c'è..".
Boh. o credo che se hai affetto per il tuo coniuge (ribadisco che lo avrai sempre se non ti ha fatto del male), se lo stimi, se non c'è più amore, se arrivi ad amare un'altra persona e magari a non avere più attrazione per il tuo partner...un problema grosso c'è ed è ovvio e normale che il rapporto non è più solido e protetto.
Ritengo che un'unione non debba finire sempre e solo per problemi di compatibilità, di mancanza di rispetto, di violenza o altro. un rapporto può finire per mancanza di amore puro e semplice, che non inficia la stima e l'affetto che c'è tra le due persone.
Almeno io ritengo che il mio rapporto di coppia avrà quest esclusività che lo  pone differente da tutti gli altri rapoprti familiari di amicizia ecc...


----------



## Non registrato (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Verena*

Amore non è affetto e stima.
Non parliamo di innamoramento, che è una fase passegera, giustamente sopra le righe. Ma parliamo di amore. Non è solo affetto e stima. L'amore è ciò che ti riempie, e che non ti fa venire voglia di cercare niente altro oltre al tuo uomo, anche passata la fase dell'innamoramento.
Io vivo così. Ho amato mio marito (con passione) corrisposta. Quando è finita, non c'è stato niente da fare.
Non riesco ad amare in modo diverso. Ma ognuno vive secondo il suo carattere. Io sicuramente pago il mio modo di essere.
Iris


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho inteso benissimo............ ma se un conto e la linea generale è chiaro che quella particolare è sempre a sè e se ad una persona capitano tre esempi in fila svolti in un certo modo tenderà a pensare che quella sia quasi la normalità!
> Non ha senso tenere in piedi un matrimonio di facciata o un amore morto e sepolto, ma chi può stabilire che sia così.............. a volte neppure i coniugi sanno bene cosa accada loro in quei frangenti, figuriamoci che versione possono dare a terzi.
> Se hai ragione circa lo stare insieme quando non esistono presupposti per farlo, è anche giusto che non ci si dovrebbe lasciare per andare subito in altra coppia, ma per prendere una pausa con sè stessi........... senza un'analizi a freddo della propria situazione esistenziale il mettersi subito con l'amante per me una forma di scelta rifugio.......... e questo sia detto non contro le amanti, ma per la vera autonomia della propria vita.
> Credo che la revisione di un rapporto, qualunque ne sia l'esito, parte da sè stessi sempre e comunque, e se non c'è più amore nella coppia, è bene chiudere specie se non esistono altri valori affettivi e sostanziali come dice Verena, ma la soluzione di entrare in un'altra coppia personalmente la trovo avventata perchè spesso frutto di reazione e non di azione meditata. Alla fine anche lìamante avrebbe diritto ad una scelta coerente e certa, e spesso queste unioni finiscono molto prima di quelle di un matrimonio riconciliato.......
> ...


Esatto. Intendo proprio quello che hai scritto. Assolutamente credo che dopo la separazione ci deba essere il periodo di solitudine, anche se ammetto che possono esistere unioni post separazioni che vanno benissimo.
Ma il concetto che espriomo è proprio quello di riflettere senz escludere la possibilità di andare verso il nuovo, perchè se ci si sofferma sul ragionamento apparente è un gatto che si morde la coda.
faccio un esempio:
Crisi di coppia, non amo più il compagno, arrivo ad amare un'altra persona (non parliamo ovviamente di amore di mesi), non ho più attrazione fisica, arrivo a pensare alla separazione. Mi fermo un secondo e ragiono. Al momento sto ancora in casa con lui. Penso ai problemi economici ecc., penso ai figli, alle famiglie, agli amici. Sono tanti problemi. Allora mi pongo le domande: Lo stimo? Si. Provo affetto? Si. 
La soluzione? Ci sto insieme. E' ovvia, se sono queste le domande e se ci si ferma a questi problemi è automatica. Secvondo me però non dovrebbero essere queste le domande e non dovrebbero essere questi problemi ad essere giudicati. tutto qui.
Altrimenti poi si hano ricostruzioni che falliscono o rapporti che vanno avanti fino alla prossima crisi o tradimento che sia. Perchè ne sono sicura che poi arriva, perchè quello di base non è un ragionamento di sentimenti, di cuori legati ma di razionalità che ben poco ha col valore affettivo di una coppia.


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Amore non è affetto e stima.
> Non parliamo di innamoramento, che è una fase passegera, giustamente sopra le righe. Ma parliamo di amore. Non è solo affetto e stima. L'amore è ciò che ti riempie, e che non ti fa venire voglia di cercare niente altro oltre al tuo uomo, anche passata la fase dell'innamoramento.
> Io vivo così. Ho amato mio marito (con passione) corrisposta. Quando è finita, non c'è stato niente da fare.
> Non riesco ad amare in modo diverso. Ma ognuno vive secondo il suo carattere. Io sicuramente pago il mio modo di essere.
> Iris


Oooooohhhhh. Ecco Questo dico. Forse ti sei espressa meglio di me.
Questo intendo e credo.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Iris*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Amore non è affetto e stima.
> Non parliamo di innamoramento, che è una fase passegera, giustamente sopra le righe. Ma parliamo di amore. Non è solo affetto e stima. L'amore è ciò che ti riempie, e che non ti fa venire voglia di cercare niente altro oltre al tuo uomo, anche passata la fase dell'innamoramento.
> Io vivo così. Ho amato mio marito (con passione) corrisposta. Quando è finita, non c'è stato niente da fare.
> Non riesco ad amare in modo diverso. Ma ognuno vive secondo il suo carattere. Io sicuramente pago il mio modo di essere.
> Iris


Ma come puoi essere perfettamente certa che dopo un tradimento sia tutto definitivamente chiuso?..........A volte capita di commettere errori marchiani, ma non sempre tutto è sepolto e perso, spesso proprio il vedere cosa si è roschiato stoltamente di perdere diventa sprone a rinnovare un rapporto che jha ancora troppo per essere mandato al macero.
Altra cosa è essere consapevoli che tutto è definitivamente perso........... come nel tuio caso dove bene hai fatto a scegliere la libertà.
Questa sono le differenze che fanno la differenza.....nella scelta definitiva.
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma come puoi essere perfettamente certa che dopo un tradimento sia tutto definitivamente chiuso?..........A volte capita di commettere errori marchiani, ma non sempre tutto è sepolto e perso, spesso proprio il vedere cosa si è roschiato stoltamente di perdere diventa sprone a rinnovare un rapporto che jha ancora troppo per essere mandato al macero.
> Altra cosa è essere consapevoli che tutto è definitivamente perso........... come nel tuio caso dove bene hai fatto a scegliere la libertà.
> Questa sono le differenze che fanno la differenza.....nella scelta definitiva.
> Bruja


Io discuto solo il come si arriva a una decisione.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Amore non è affetto e stima.
> Non parliamo di innamoramento, che è una fase passegera, giustamente sopra le righe. Ma parliamo di amore. Non è solo affetto e stima. L'amore è ciò che ti riempie, e che non ti fa venire voglia di cercare niente altro oltre al tuo uomo, anche passata la fase dell'innamoramento.
> Io vivo così. Ho amato mio marito (con passione) corrisposta. Quando è finita, non c'è stato niente da fare.
> Non riesco ad amare in modo diverso. Ma ognuno vive secondo il suo carattere. Io sicuramente pago il mio modo di essere.
> Iris


Iris, tieni conto che non siamo tutti i così. Non per tutti esiste l'esigenza dell'amore bruciante e totale. Ci sono anche rapporti d'amore piu'  quieti, ma non per questo privi di valore, anzi!
Se ricorderai la vicenda di Stefano, lui amava appassionatamente sua moglie, e ha dovuto "uccidere" l'amore per staccarsene.
Per me e mio marito non è così', non è mai stato così, ma chi può dirlo che non è lo stesso amore?

Alla fine l'innamoramento per il mio amante è svanito, resta piu' rancore che altro, ma l'affetto per mio marito persiste eccome 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E ha un valore per me fortissimo, direi irrinunciabile 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris, tieni conto che non siamo tutti i così. Non per tutti esiste l'esigenza dell'amore bruciante e totale. Ci sono anche rapporti d'amore piu' quieti, ma non per questo privi di valore, anzi!
> Se ricorderai la vicenda di Stefano, lui amava appassionatamente sua moglie, e ha dovuto "uccidere" l'amore per staccarsene.
> Per me e mio marito non è così', non è mai stato così, ma chi può dirlo che non è lo stesso amore?
> 
> ...


Grazie Vere....lui t'ha trattata come t'ha trattata...se non ti avesse trattata così saresti qui a decantare l'amore per lui e l'affetto per tuo marito.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Grazie Vere....lui t'ha trattata come t'ha trattata...se non ti avesse trattata così saresti qui a decantare l'amore per lui e l'affetto per tuo marito.


Non so, sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A prescindere che lui mi cerca sempre, e sono io che ho stoppato la cosa ripetutamente, proprio la persona mi è scaduta, ma non solo sul punto dell'impegno, ma anche su quello di come è , di come ragiona, di come si muove. Tant'è che lui mi chiama ogni qualche giorno, ma mi lascia sempre un grosso senso di disagio addosso. Un senso di ...imbarazzo, per essermi fatta coinvolgere da una persona non all'altezza delle mie aspettative, in tutti i sensi.
Per cui penso che l'innamoramento sarebbe svanito comunque anche se lui si fosse dichiarato disponibile ad un futuro e che, comunque, prima di separarmi da mio marito ci avrei pensato non una, ma dieci volte, e comunque il risultato finale sarebbe stato le stesso, perché realizzato questo, avrei lasciato comunque l'amante 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Ari*

Alla fine per quel che tu ritieni di sapere e per la tua valutazione (non saresti qui se non avessi avuto una certa esperienza) il tuo ex ha fatto una scelta che ritieni motivata solo da ragioni di comodo.......... prendiamone atto come prendiamo atto che accada in altre occasioni o situazioni analaghe.
Bisognerà farsene una ragione ed accettare che quello che noi riteniamo non consono ad una vita veramente vissuta per altri sia un compromesso accetabile. Sai io credo sempre fino ad un certo punto a chi tornando nel matrimonio dice che lo fa per motivi superiori e che l'amore per la persona che è stata amante è di una grandezza assoluta......... credo che perfino qui qualche traditore potrebbe dirti che ho ragione, e questo non per dire nulla contro i sentimenti fra amanti ma perchè le cose non sono mai, mai, mai, esattamente come le viviamo in questi episodi...............il tradimento ha come base la menzogna e la distribuisce a piene mani a tutti.
Ti capisco credimi, solo sono molto possibilista perchè la vita stessa mi ha reso tale. Lo sò bene cosa sia il rigore, e per certi versi a quello ti richiami, ma per un rigore da una parte cediamo dall'altra, il rigore suggerisce anche di non tradire.................ma tant'è!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Ari (18 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine per quel che tu ritieni di sapere e per la tua valutazione (non saresti qui se non avessi avuto una certa esperienza) il tuo ex ha fatto una scelta che ritieni motivata solo da ragioni di comodo.......... prendiamone atto come prendiamo atto che accada in altre occasioni o situazioni analaghe.
> *Bisognerà farsene una ragione ed accettare che quello che noi riteniamo non consono ad una vita veramente vissuta per altri sia un compromesso accetabile*. Sai io credo sempre fino ad un certo punto a chi tornando nel matrimonio dice che lo fa per motivi superiori e che l'amore per la persona che è stata amante è di una grandezza assoluta......... credo che perfino qui qualche traditore potrebbe dirti che ho ragione, e questo non per dire nulla contro i sentimenti fra amanti ma perchè le cose non sono mai, mai, mai, esattamente come le viviamo in questi episodi...............il tradimento ha come base la menzogna e la distribuisce a piene mani a tutti.
> Ti capisco credimi, solo sono molto possibilista perchè la vita stessa mi ha reso tale. Lo sò bene cosa sia il rigore, e per certi versi a quello ti richiami, ma per un rigore da una parte cediamo dall'altra, il rigore suggerisce anche di non tradire.................ma tant'è!!!
> Bruja


Ok, ci si fa una ragione di questo, solo che sarebbe bello se non si accettasse la cosa ma si suggerisse alle persone di andare oltre.


----------



## Non registrato (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Verena*

Anche io ho dovuto uccidere l'amore per mio marito. Solo che è avvenuto più lentamente. O io o lui. Scelta di sopravvivenza.
Ma se il matrimonio si basa su un amore fatto di passione (come lo era quello mio e di Stefano), non si può fare altrimenti.
Finita la passione, sia mio marito, che la moglie di Stefano sono andati a cercarsene un'altra. 
Come vedi non tutti i rapporti sono uguali. E non si possono fare semplificazioni.
Si ama secondo la propria indole.
Iris


----------



## Old calipso (18 Gennaio 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris, tieni conto che non siamo tutti i così. Non per tutti esiste l'esigenza dell'amore bruciante e totale. Ci sono anche rapporti d'amore piu' quieti, ma non per questo privi di valore, anzi!
> Se ricorderai la vicenda di Stefano, lui amava appassionatamente sua moglie, e ha dovuto "uccidere" l'amore per staccarsene.
> Per me e mio marito non è così', non è mai stato così, ma chi può dirlo che non è lo stesso amore?
> 
> ...


*Alla fine l'innamoramento per il mio amante è svanito, resta piu' rancore che altro, ma l'affetto per mio marito persiste eccome E ha un valore per me fortissimo, direi irrinunciabile*

Ciao Vere, sbagliero’ forse ma penso che quello che scrivi per il momento sia solo il frutto  degli strascichi che ti porti dietro dalla storia con l’amante.
Forse non starai piu’ soffrendo per lui (e mi auguro che sia così) ma la storia non è ancora superata e lo sai bene, prova è che adesso sei nella fase del rancore 
verso di lui e non in quella del “ma chi se ne frega…indifferenza totale”!
Penso quindi che il “valore fortissimo” quasi “irrinunciabile” che attribuisci a tuo marito sia nell’immediato solo un auto convincersi , non so come dire una sorta di compensazione,questo non significa che domani non confermerai cio’ che hai scritto anzi,……se domani ti ritroverai a dire le stesse cose queste avranno anche piu’ 
valore perchè la tua mente sarà libera da “invasioni” esterne di qualsiasi tipo…non credi?


----------



## Non registrato (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Calipso e Verena*

Ma se amate tanto questi mariti, perchè cercate altrove? Non è una accusa. E' una domanda!

Iris


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*fuori dai giochi*

Parlo da esterna quindi immagino di avere poca voce in capitolo, ma ho conosciuto alcuni amanti di mie amiche............ ed ho capito perfettamente perchè dopo la conclusione della storia e finita la passione temporanea (è sempre temporanea) sono tornate dai mariti.  Non mi interessa che fosse giusto o sbagliato, interessato o conveniente.............visti gli amanti le ho perfettamente capite.
Perchè avrebbero dovuto rischiare con deigli ometti paurosi, o andarsene dato che avevano capito che era il marito che volevano veramente.  Una volta che la cosa è stata bene ai mariti, che per inciso sapevano, chi siamo noi per disquisire.  Loro sono coppie assolutamente ben assortite, mi pare che concedere un errore sia anche evangelico no?
Altra cosa è tradire con menefreghismo, mancanza di rispetto e puntare alla sola propria soddisfazione...........l' esistono altri presupposti.  Tradire è come rubare, c'è chi lo fa per comprarsi pellicce,e gioielli, auto etc etc....e chi lo fa per mangiare!  Sono livelli di colpa differenti, è sempre colpa ma i presupposti sono davvero l'ago della bilancia.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> *Alla fine l'innamoramento per il mio amante è svanito, resta piu' rancore che altro, ma l'affetto per mio marito persiste eccome E ha un valore per me fortissimo, direi irrinunciabile*
> 
> Ciao Vere, sbagliero’ forse ma penso che quello che scrivi per il momento sia solo il frutto degli strascichi che ti porti dietro dalla storia con l’amante.
> Forse non starai piu’ soffrendo per lui (e mi auguro che sia così) ma la storia non è ancora superata e lo sai bene, prova è che adesso sei nella fase del rancore
> ...


 
Non credo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sono espressa male, non provo SOLO rancore. Provo "Piu' che altro" rancore, il che significa che provo una vaga indifferenza colorata di rancore per le circostanze, i modi, e quant'altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Ma sempre indifferenza rimane 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Ma se amate tanto questi mariti, perchè cercate altrove? Non è una accusa. E' una domanda!
> 
> Iris


 
Io non cerco proprio nessuno, Iris. Lungi da me. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' stato lui che è venuto a cercarmi, da un vuoto siderale di 18 anni,  e siccome è una persona del mio passato, era il mio primo amore, ha in qualche modo fatto balenare alla mia mente offuscata forse dalla routine la possibilità di un nuovo sconvolgente amore. Nel giro di tre mesi ho capito che non era amore, bensì un adulterio, proprio la cosa che ho sempre escluso a priori e detestato. E ho chiuso!

Bacio!


----------



## Non reg. (18 Gennaio 2007)

calipso ha detto:


> Penso quindi che il “valore fortissimo” quasi “irrinunciabile” che attribuisci a tuo marito sia nell’immediato solo un auto convincersi , non so come dire una sorta di compensazione


perchè?
l'amore è forse altro?

pensaci bene...


----------



## Old Albatros (19 Gennaio 2007)

*Leggendo*

Volevo dire molto brevemente  e per quello che le sinapsi mi consentono, che sono d'accordo con verena. Ossia l'amore, il modo di amare, i percorsi emotivi, secondo me, sono personalissimi.


----------



## Old Albatros (19 Gennaio 2007)

*Giorno zero*

Ci tenevo ad aggiornarvi. Non trasformerò la giudiziale in una consensuale. L'addebito lo pretendo sia per ragioni morali che materiali. Dopo tutto quello che ha fatto, non ho più alcuna fiducia in lei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2007)

*x Albatros*

Mi piaci tantissimo..in tutti i tuoi interventi traspare quella che tu chiami intensità e io ho sempre chiamato passionalità nell'affrontare la vita..
Credo proprio che tua moglie non abbia retto di il confronto quotidiano con un uomo eccezionale come te.
Sono lieta che sia riuscito a trovare un accordo giusto.
Buona fortuna e continua a tenerci informati e a ..seguirci.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Gennaio 2007)

*Oltre che felice per te..*



Albatros ha detto:


> Ci tenevo ad aggiornarvi. Oggi c'è stata l'udienza presidenziale. Non scenderò nei dettagli perché sarebbe inutile e tedioso. Solo dei brevi flash. La ex consorte è venuta a miti consigli su tutto. La memoria di costituzione depositata la scorsa settimana ha avuto effetti devastanti sul suo avvocato. Lei ha tentato la solita sceneggiata un pò delirante (dio che tenerezza in alcuni passaggi) ma è stato proprio il suo avvocato a placcarla. Risultato in pillole: affidamento condiviso e coabitazione transitoria in ambienti separati fino alla vendita della casa da farsi nei tempi più brevi possibili. Sulla coabitazione il giudice ha preteso la creazione di ambienti stagni e vorrà verificare la circostanza il 22 marzo. L'accontenteremo molto virtualmente. *Assurdo fare lavori in una casa in vendita e per giunta richiesti nell'ambito di provvedimenti che hanno natura d'urgenza.* Infine le sue pretese economiche sono state esattamente dimezzate. Insomma ho avuto persino di più di quanto avessi chiesto. Tuttavia non trasformerò la giudiziale in una consensuale. A meno che lei non accetti l'addebito. L'addebito lo pretendo sia per ragioni morali che materiali. Dopo tutto quello che ha fatto, non ho più alcuna fiducia in lei.
> Un saluto affettuoso a tutti


...sarò pratico! 

Pareti di cartongesso, si tirano su in un attimo e altrettanto velocemente si abbattono!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Complimentoni!


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

Sono felice per te, che altro dire..................ah sì, stavolta hai volato proprio alto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (19 Gennaio 2007)

*Iris e Ari..*

Che sorpresa ,avevo un'idea ben diversa di te, ora mi aggiorno ,condivido in pieno quello che dici ,vero ,ho frainteso ,spesso lo faccio ,leggo di fretta (poco tempo ..pc in balia dei figli ) ,e capisco quello che voglio ,probabilmente hai ragione tu ,peraltro trovo assolutamente condivisibili la tue parole,anzi vagamente confortanti ,altrettanto quelle di Ari ..
Discorso spostato dall'amore ,vagheggiato ,desiderato ,disatteso (dagli ultimi post vedo che riemerge con prepotenza),ai valori che evidentemente tutti qui abbiamo..anche se ,talora , il discorso vola in altre direzioni ..
insomma infine siamo tutti persone serissime,preoccupate di non tradire se stese e soprattutto i propri principi..uno dei miei principali valori è la onestà, la sincerità ,niente bugie ,quindi ..certo che questo è ciò che più strazia in un tradimento,capire di essere stati per molto o poco tempo nn importa vittime di inganni..
se per te è fondamentale il nn ingannare ovvio che ne esci pugnalata alle spalle ,complicato riemergere..
Grazie della comprensione comunque ..un abbraccio..mi sembrate tutti così monolitici e risoluti..beati voi


----------



## Non registrato (19 Gennaio 2007)

*Trudi Albatros Paolo*

Trudi.Sono contenta che tu abbia capito. Devi essere fiera di te. La scelta che hai fatto non è stata semplice, sei stata coraggiosa. Continua così. Chi ti ha detto che tutti coloro che scrivono sono monolitici? E se lo sono, fingono una sicurezza che in realtà non possiedono assolutamente. 
Ricordati che ci vuole molto , ma molto più coraggio a evidenziare le proprie debolezze che a nasconderle. 
E' vero, qualcuno, tra coloro che scrive può apparire monolitico : ma io credo che essere tutti di un pezzo nasconda una fragilità senza fine, pericolosa per se stessi e gli altri. Tu non sei così. Vanne fiera!!!
Ad Albatros, va la mia stima, e i miei più sinceri rallegramenti per ciò che ha ottenuto, sacrificando anche il suo bene agli interessi delle bambine, accettando una convivenza con la moglie che deve sicuramente essere non facile.
Sempre rimanendo ad Albatros non sono comunque d'accordo sull'oziosità di certi argomenti: in età adulta dovrebbe essere ben chiaro cosa è l'amore. Che ognuno viva il sentimento a suo modo e secondo la propria indole é naturale: ma che discutere tra i vari tipi di amore sia ozioso, beh non sono d'accordo!
La lingua greca antica ha decine di termini per definire l'amore (come altre lingue antiche). Gli antichi non erano oziosi nel distinguere le varie sfumature dell'amore che noi barbari moderni facciamo confluire in un unico piacere edonistico.
E' amore quello che ci fa comodo? Sono certa di no! Se non capisci di che tipo di amore soffri, come fai ad elaborare il dolore della sua perdita? 
A proposito di intensità e coraggio, pure non sono d'accordo. Chi vive intensamente, il coraggio deve averlo. Il coraggio delle proprie emozioni ed il coraggio di condividerle con qualcuno, accettandone i rischi. Il coraggio di rinunciare quando il vivere intensamente possa fare vittime.
Mi trovo in sintonia con Paolo, del quale apprezzo la profonda emotività e capacità di introspezione, e la forza di ammettere certe sue debolezze passate.
Per quanto riguarda la fiducia sulla verità di ciòche ciascuno di noi scrive...anche qui dissento.
Qui tutti ci fidiamo delle confidenze che ci vengono fatte. Ognuno chiaramente racconta la storia secondo il suo punto di vista. Dobbiamo per forza crederci sulla fiducia.. altrimenti andiamo a leggere da qualche altra parte!
Per Paolo: chi ti ha detto che Stefano sia solo? E? verosimile che la sua donna come ha atteso che tu facessi chiarezza dentro di te, accetti la sua non facile momentanea situazione. 
Ma per fortuna ognuno può esprimere il proprio giudizio (sempre utile a mio parere) senza ledere il rispetto dovuto agli altri.
Baci e di nuovo complimenti a Stefano.
Iris


----------



## Non registrato (19 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Trudi.Sono contenta che tu abbia capito. Devi essere fiera di te. La scelta che hai fatto non è stata semplice, sei stata coraggiosa. Continua così. Chi ti ha detto che tutti coloro che scrivono sono monolitici? E se lo sono, fingono una sicurezza che in realtà non possiedono assolutamente.
> Ricordati che ci vuole molto , ma molto più coraggio a evidenziare le proprie debolezze che a nasconderle.
> E' vero, qualcuno, tra coloro che scrive può apparire monolitico : ma io credo che essere tutti di un pezzo nasconda una fragilità senza fine, pericolosa per se stessi e gli altri. Tu non sei così. Vanne fiera!!!
> Ad Albatros, va la mia stima, e i miei più sinceri rallegramenti per ciò che ha ottenuto, sacrificando anche il suo bene agli interessi delle bambine, accettando una convivenza con la moglie che deve sicuramente essere non facile.
> ...



Che bel Pensiero Iris, IL CORAGGIO DI RINUNCIARE QUANDO IL VIVERE INTENSAMENTE POSSA FARE VITTIME. Riprendo questo passaggio che trovo davvero importante - anche perchè io quel coraggio non l'ho avuto -.  Il coraggio di vivere intesamente ricomprende - per forza - anche il coraggio di saper rinunciare quando felicità e piacere sono costuiti unicamente sulla menzogna l'inganno e la doppiezza. Quello non è coraggio è incoscienza..... putroppo però di certe cose si prende consapevolezza dopo aver commesso errori gravi e a volte irreparabili. Complimenti Iris il Tuo post è davvero pregnante.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Non registrato (19 Gennaio 2007)

*Bastardo dentro*

Grazie! Anche se non credo che il vivere intensamente a cui allude Stefano, non sia il vivere basandosi sulle menzogne!!!
Anzi pare un severo giudice a tal proposito. Almeno da quello che ho letto, traspare un'indole profondamente moralizzatrice. Bene. Se tale severità la rivolge anche nei propri confronti. Ma voglio credere che sia così, trasparente e sincero come si propone. Perchè dovrebbe fingere con chi non conosce? E comunque ognuno fa i conti con la propria coscienza , mica quella del Forum!
Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che chi in genere fa del male, purtroppo non ne è consapevole. Il che non diminuisce la colpa, ma l'aumenta, perchè la mancata consapevolezza dei danni fatti, impedisce ogni possibilità di rimediare.
Iris


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2007)

*Iris*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Grazie! Anche se non credo che il vivere intensamente a cui allude Stefano, non sia il vivere basandosi sulle menzogne!!!
> Anzi pare un severo giudice a tal proposito. Almeno da quello che ho letto, traspare un'indole profondamente moralizzatrice. Bene. Se tale severità la rivolge anche nei propri confronti. Ma voglio credere che sia così, trasparente e sincero come si propone. Perchè dovrebbe fingere con chi non conosce? E comunque ognuno fa i conti con la propria coscienza , mica quella del Forum!
> Quello che mi preme sottolineare è che chi in genere fa del male, purtroppo non ne è consapevole. Il che non diminuisce la colpa, ma l'aumenta, perchè la mancata consapevolezza dei danni fatti, impedisce ogni possibilità di rimediare.
> Iris


 
La mancata consapevolezza è figlia della distrazione e dell'autoassoluzione perchè ciò che si fa lo si pecepisce come diritto.......... la cosa importante è che non si sappia così non si dovranno affrontare nè conseguenze nè analisi spiacevoli.
E' vero che si deve fare i conti con la propria coscienza , ma è anche vero che spoesso la coscienza la si mette in uno stipetto e la si lascia là finchè ci torna comodo.
Non si tratta di morale o di perbenismo, è solo la constatazione che la nostra cultura secolare ci ha dotato ormai geneticamente di una memoria di coscienza che sa quale sia il giusto e l'errore, siamo noi che decidiamo se ascoltarla.
A volte la vera ragione per cui non l'ascoltiamo è la nostra tracotante certezza che nessuno ci rinfaccerà nulla se niente trapelerà delle nostre azioni.
Il Forum non è la coscienza di nessuno ovviamente, ma la testimonianza di molte coscienze che si possono raffrontare con la nostra lo è senza dubbio.  Se ascoltassimo solo la nostra senza confronti ci autorizzeremmo a pensare che in noi non dimora l'errore, o che lo possiamo controllare, ed è solo il confrontarsi con altri che ci offre la percezione delle coscienze altrui e del nostro metro di valutazione.................ovvio che per forum ho inteso uno dei tanti esempi di confronto, valido anche fra amici e persona dialoganti in genere.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (19 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

E' sicuramente come dici. Confrontarsi con chi scrive sul Forum è importante per molte ragioni. altrimenti io non sarei qui, se la pensassi diversamente: ogni occasione di confronto è utile; anche se poi, ho l'impressione che spesso si cerchi di leggere negli latri ciò che si vuole, lasciando inascoltate le verità più scomode. 
E' senza dubbio vero, ma parlo per me, non per altri, che le decisioni più giuste, o che tali si sono rivelate, le ho prese solo guardando dentro me stessa. m io la mia coscienza non l'ho mai, ma proprio mai messa a tacere... anche quando ho compiuto i miei inevitabili e grossolani errori.
Iris


----------



## Bruja (20 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> E' sicuramente come dici. Confrontarsi con chi scrive sul Forum è importante per molte ragioni. altrimenti io non sarei qui, se la pensassi diversamente: ogni occasione di confronto è utile; anche se poi, ho l'impressione che spesso si cerchi di leggere negli latri ciò che si vuole, lasciando inascoltate le verità più scomode.
> E' senza dubbio vero, ma parlo per me, non per altri, che le decisioni più giuste, o che tali si sono rivelate, le ho prese solo guardando dentro me stessa. m io la mia coscienza non l'ho mai, ma proprio mai messa a tacere... anche quando ho compiuto i miei inevitabili e grossolani errori.
> Iris


Il problema cara Iris è che tu sei di quelle che si ascoltano e se sbagliano sanno di aver sbagliato........ ma ci sono tante di quelle coscienze farisaiche in giro che trovano sempre il modo di giustificarsi. Sbagliare non è l'errore maggiore, è non ammetterlo a sè stessi ciò che rende inefficace qualunque tentativo di rinnovamento o ricostruzione o, semplicemente, del prendere atto che siamo stati capaci di fare determiate scelte.
La cosa più pericolosa in questi casi è l'autopersuasione di essere comunque stati impediti dalla forza delle pulsioni, che intendiamoci è vero, ma è e resta un errore se vogliamo partire dal presuipposto che avendo un libero arbitrio questo è subordinato alla nostra volontà. E qui il discorso sarebbe lungo perchè la volontà è rarissimo che si trovi in un tale contesto da non essere esercitata liberamente.
E' sempre un piacere leggerti.
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (20 Gennaio 2007)

*a proposito di consapevolezza*

nn è solo sapere di aver sbagliato ,ascoltarsi ,ma anche capire i propri limiti ,chiarirli con consapevolezza ..l'inconsapevolezza ,la superficialità ,il senso di onnipotenza ,sono scelte quanto mai infantili,adolescenziali perlomeno ,o di chi nn vuole crescere ..
mio marito ed io stiamo affrontando in modo del tutto diverso questa separazione ,lui è quasi divertito ,la colpa nn se l'asssume ,nn chiarisce nemmeno a sè il perchè delle sue colpe ,ributta tutto sulle spalle della amante , sulla sua cattiveria ,sul fatto che lei (bella stronza però ,mi ha mandato una mail particolareggiata ,che includeva indirizzo del pied -à.terre ,matrici degli assegni ,abitudini sessuali ecc.. Stronza è dir poco ..meno male che fingeva di essere mia amica .. nn capisco questo suo accanimento verso di me ,per me lei conta meno di niente ,nn è lei il mio problema ,nn mi confronto con la sua immensa dappocaggine e la sua mancanza di scrupoli ,verso chiunque ..siamo in due galassie diverse,poi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  potrei essere io accanita verso di lei semmai,penso che nn le vada giù il fatto che lui 'abbia mollata ,mi abbia confessato .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che lei era lei ..le foto sono chiarissime ,mi mette in testa pensieri ,e pensa a comportamenti che sono suoi nn certo miei ..io nn ho detto a nessuno chi è lei ,per riguardo verso i suoi figli ,il marito ,per me ,nn voglio pettegolezzi ,solo risolvere il tutto) ha voluto rovinare tutto ...insomma ,sempre più felice della scelta che ho fatto ,mi sento nettamente sollevata ..
A proposito del forum, bello il confronto ,questi rapporti incorporei di testa ,si intrecciano opinioni ,orizzonti ,diversi o simili ,confortanti..
E gli uomini qui parlano ,si confessano ,più facile nella vita di tutti i giorni trovare ascolto tra donne,sarà genetico oppure storica conquista degli anni 70,a sorpresa tanti uomini , la loro voglia di ascoltare ,essere ascoltati ,urlare disperazione ,amore ,emozioni ,sentimenti , interessante davvero,anzi talora nn capisco se alcuni degli scriventi siano uomini o donne ,e senza la spia di quache pronome sarebbe assolutamente illeggibile il sesso.. stiamo forse avvicinando ..le due metà del cielo...virtualmente sì.. un abbraccio
_bisogna avere un caos dentro di sè per generare una stella danzante- Nietzcshe_
..diventeremo tutti delle stelle quindi ?


----------



## Bruja (20 Gennaio 2007)

*cara trudi*

........ se non diventeremo stelle almeno ci solleveremo un po' dalle nostre miserie terrestri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ammiro la tua pazienza e la tua tolleranza verso un marito mai cresciuto che se la rifà con quella che ti era amica.................due bambini che si puntano il dito contro.     
Quanto all'altra davvero encomiabile il tuo silenzio verso di lei......... anche se è vero che più che una stronza è una povera fallita che ha creduto di risolvere la suo vuoto esistenziale rovesciandoti tutte le informazioni più sgradevoli che avesse a disposizione. Pensa se una fosse stata al suo livello e le avesse girate al marito......... ci sono persone che stanno al mondo solo perchè hanno avuto la ventura di nascere, ma nessuno ne sentirebbe la mancanza!  La cosa che però devi a te stessa è chiudere assolutamente conq uelle persone anche se ci andrà di mezzo il marito incolpevole......... in fin dei conti è bene che ognuno si prenda il suo e se la moglie è tanto vacua e infida, bisognerà che prima o poi ne prenda atto, e non sono gli altri a dover tamponare i loro rapporti sociali.
Grazie per quello che dici del forum, ma sono le persone come te, insiema a molte altre, che partecipando lo rendono quello che è............. quando è nato eravamo in tre........ io, chi l'ha creato e il tecnico per la programmazione. Ora è davvero qualcosa di cui molti di noi sono soddisfatti e, in qualche modo, il nostro piccolo salotto in cui non dobbiamo temere situazioni trasversali poichè, contrariamente alle amicizie reali, siamo agevolati a mettere tutto in chiaro pubblicamente, e credo che questo sia molto "educativo" e soprattutto gratificante.
Un caro saluto 
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (20 Gennaio 2007)

*sul salotto mediatico  Bruja*

grazie Bruja splendido ed utile il vostro , mi correggo il nostro , salotto ..mi ha permeso di vedere con chiarezza me stessa,forse per l'oggettività ,la lucidità ,di chi guarda le cose dall'esterno .. sorprendente scoperta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    bacio


----------



## Non registrato (20 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*



Albatros ha detto:


> Sono entrato in punta di piedi: volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia vicenda poiché oggi c'è stata l'udienza presidenziale. Il mio giorno zero. Ma poi ho letto un mucchio di post, devo dire anche molto interessanti. Sono un pò confuso, poco lucido probabilmente: oggi mi sono spremuto da tutti i punti di vista, ma, prima di passare alle mie vicende, nel prossimo post, volevo dire molto brevemente  e per quello che le sinapsi mi consentono, che sono d'accordo con verena. Ossia l'amore, il modo di amare, i percorsi emotivi, secondo me, sono personalissimi. Amore bruciante, amore assaporato, amore meditato, persino amore costruito. E poi amore soffocato. Alchimie di razionalità e passionalità, innamoramento, affetto, stima, amore, Amore, e ancora e ancora all'infinito. Troppi ingredienti. Troppe possibilità per farne un'equazione e tirarne fuori un software diagnostico che analizzi lo spettro emotivo dsi ciascuno e poi accenda una spia per Amore, un'altra per innamoramento, un'altra per cotta da avventura e così via. L'amore è 1qualcosa che ognuno vive in modo personalissimo. Ognuno sa riconoscerlo. E se lui sente che è amore, lo è punto e basta. Ozioso un confronto su questo. Lo scambio e il confronto possono aiutare ad elaborare un dolore, non a riconoscere un amore. Anzi, io credo che il confronto sull'amore non possa che
> banalizzarlo.
> Roberto, sono contento per te. Spero proprio che tu possa davvero liberarti di quello che oggi ti impedisce di fare spazio a ciò che ti sta a cuore.
> Paolo, io ho confuso tra psicologo e psichiatra, tuttavia nel tuo post mi sembra che tu abbia confuso tra intensità e coraggio. L'intensità è la modalità con cui si interpreta la vita e, per quanto mi riguarda, non è mai una scelta. Il coraggio, invece è una dote che si può coltivare, adottare, ignorare a seconda delle circostanze. Se ci pensi bene, questa precisazione è meno sciocca di quel che sembra. Io sento e agisco intensamente. O almeno così credo. Non mi sento affatto coraggioso. L'intensità è quella che mi fa volare. Non ha nulla, NULLA, a che fare col coraggio. L'albatro è solo un nick. L'ho adottato pensando a mille cose, ma giuro che non ho fatto uno studio così approfondito da poter garantire una perfetta aderenza al modello
> ...


Mi unisco ai rallegramenti di tutti per l'esito dell'udienza e sono felice che tu abbia ottenuto ciò che ti stava più a cuore. La permanenza in casa non sarà per te una passeggiata, ma sicuramente prolungherà il vantagio di stare vicino alle tue figlie. Da padre, non posso che capire.
Rispondo poi per la parte che mi riguarda. Tu dici che ho confuso intensità con coraggio. Non si tratta di una confusione trai due termini ( sicuramente entrambi conosciamo il significato senza ricorrere al vocabolario), ma ad un evitabile accostamento tra le due prerogative. Il vivere intensamente, come ha precisato la più saggia e diplomatica Iris presume una buona dose di coraggio. Volare alto, spiccare il volo, scusami ma uso le tue stesse metafore, richiedono un certo coraggio. E torno a dire, che a chiunque tu ti voglia assimilare (albatros, piccione o rondinella...) comunque non vivi da solo e trascini con te qualcuno. Hai una famiglia, le tue scelte e i tuo modo di vivere influiscono sulla vita di chi ti è vicino. 
Mi sorprende che non abbia compreso il significato di ciò che ho scritto... non credo di essere così delirante. Che l'intensità sia nell'indole e quindi non si possa scegliere è una tua convinzione; così come non sempre il coraggio si può coltivare.
"Se uno il coraggio non c'è l'ha, non se lo può dare"...ma ti risparmio le
citazioni manzoniane, perchè non mi pare proprio che ne abbia bisogno.
Personalmente non credo che tu sia un folle che si abbandona alle correnti (ti cito), ma sei, per come hai gestito la tua vicenda personale, sentimentale e giudiziaria, molto, ma molto controllato. Un prodigio di razionalità.
E veniamo a quel che sono io, o meglio ciò che ero. Hai ragione, qui sono stato omissivo. Forse perchè non so neanche io spiegare.Mi porto dietro molto dolore.
Sono il terzogenito di quattro figli, la pecora nera di una famiglia "perfetta". Allevato come un soldatino (mio padre é un generale in pensione e mia madre una preside di liceo). Scappato letteralmente da casa, dopo la maturità per studiare medicina. Non so perchè, ma per mio padre un maschio che non entrasse in Accademia non era uomo. I miei 2 fratelli (la femmina ha potuto fare ciò che voleva)hanno seguito la volontà del despota. Il secondogenico si é impiccato in caserma.Per mio padre non era un uomo (ma questo è un capitolo della mia vita che non riuscirò mai ad affrontare con serenità) . Io mi sono salvato.
Ho cambiato città, mi sono laureato e specializzato in medicina, con il mantenimento di mia madre e le maledizioni paterne. Qui ho conosciuto la donna che ho sposato, compagna di studi e di ideali...poi le cose sono andate come sono andate.
Forse hai ragione, la mia storia con la tua non c'entra nulla, ma mi sembrava di legere nelle tue parole un desideri fortissimo di libertà che era anche il mio. Che mi trascinava e trascinava gli altri. Evidentemente mi sono sbagliato. Scusami.
Paolo


----------



## Old Albatros (20 Gennaio 2007)

*Paolo*

Posso garantirti che non ho mai pensato che tu sia "delirante". Come potrei permettermi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2007)

*x Paolo e Albatros*

Ma quelli come voi ..normalmente dove si nascondono?
Ma com'è possibile che uomini di questo tipo siano stati lasciati?
E tre donne si contendono il tipo di Rita?


----------



## Old Albatros (21 Gennaio 2007)

*Sdrammatizzo*

....e tu che ne sai quante donne mi si stanno contendendo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quelli come voi ..normalmente dove si nascondono?
> Ma com'è possibile che uomini di questo tipo siano stati lasciati?
> E tre donne si contendono il tipo di Rita?


----------



## Old Albatros (21 Gennaio 2007)

*Iris*

Razionalizzare l'amore significa PER ME (SOLO PER ME, SECONDO ME) banalizzarlo.


----------



## Old Albatros (21 Gennaio 2007)

*Persa/Ritrovata*

Mia moglie è cambiata rispetto a quando ci siamo sposati. 



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi piaci tantissimo..in tutti i tuoi interventi traspare quella che tu chiami intensità e io ho sempre chiamato passionalità nell'affrontare la vita..
> Credo proprio che tua moglie non abbia retto di il confronto quotidiano con un uomo eccezionale come te.
> Sono lieta che sia riuscito a trovare un accordo giusto.
> Buona fortuna e continua a tenerci informati e a ..seguirci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2007)

*già*



Albatros ha detto:


> ....e tu che ne sai quante donne mi si stanno contendendo?


Spero bene...
...a meno che tu ti impegni a nascondere come sei..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2007)

*sdrammatizzo*



Albatros ha detto:


> Scusa ma questo post mi era sfuggito. Guarda che io tutto sono meno che eccezionale. E non faccio il modesto ipocrita, ti prego di credermi. Io sono un affastellamento di difetti in mezzo ai quali si nascondono dei pregi. Come tutti. A differenza di qualcuno, però, penso, spero, di non essere un bastardo. Cerco, mi sforzo di, essere corretto e di seguire dei principi. Come fa la maggioranza della gente per bene, del resto.
> Mia moglie è cambiata rispetto a quando ci siamo sposati. La sua scala di valori non ha più nulla a che vedere con la mia da molti anni. Ha finto, probabilmente inconsapevolmente, di continuare a condividere tutto con me, fino a quando non ce l'ha fatta più e ha conosciuto e si è innamorata di qualcuno che la potesse comprendere ed amare per come è adesso. Tutto qui.
> Ciao


Che c'entra ...anch'io sono un grumo di difetti e qualche pregio..ma sono eccezionale 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse non conta se sono più i pregi o difetti ..ma vi sono qualità umane che rendono irrilevanti molti difetti...
Sei sicuramente senza maschere ..almeno con noi...e questa è una qualità rara e preziosa...


----------



## Non registrato (21 Gennaio 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quelli come voi ..normalmente dove si nascondono?
> Ma com'è possibile che uomini di questo tipo siano stati lasciati?
> E tre donne si contendono il tipo di Rita?



Quelli come loro in genere non si nascondono !!!
Tutt'altro... a tanta sensibilità scoperta, a tanta capacità e voglia di amare, si accompagnano in genere caratteri non semplicissimi.
Chi da tanto, e mi sembra sia il caso di Albatros e di Paolo, in genere pretende pure tanto.
Ma questi si che sono discorsi oziosi. Perchè si viene lasciati?
Il fatto che un uomo o una donna vengano abbandonati, non significa proprio niente.
Iris


----------



## Non registrato (21 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*



Albatros ha detto:


> ....e tu che ne sai quante donne mi si stanno contendendo?


Sempre sdrammatizzando..essere contesi non vuol dire essere amati.
Pure io sono contesa(bisognerebbe poi vedere quanto ci sia di ormonale nell'interesse che suscito!), ma attualmente non credo proprio di essere amata.
Comunque io ho messo un semaforo!!! per gestire il traffico...Provaci pure tu!

Sto sdramatizzando, non prendiamoci sempre troppo sul serio!
Un abbraccio
Iris


----------



## Non registrato (21 Gennaio 2007)

Albatros ha detto:


> Scusa ma questo post mi era sfuggito. Guarda che io tutto sono meno che eccezionale. E non faccio il modesto ipocrita, ti prego di credermi. Io sono un affastellamento di difetti in mezzo ai quali si nascondono dei pregi. Come tutti. A differenza di qualcuno, però, penso, spero, di non essere un bastardo. Cerco, mi sforzo di, essere corretto e di seguire dei principi. Come fa la maggioranza della gente per bene, del resto.
> Mia moglie è cambiata rispetto a quando ci siamo sposati. La sua scala di valori non ha più nulla a che vedere con la mia da molti anni. Ha finto, probabilmente inconsapevolmente, di continuare a condividere tutto con me, fino a quando non ce l'ha fatta più e ha conosciuto e si è innamorata di qualcuno che la potesse comprendere ed amare per come è adesso. Tutto qui.
> Ciao


Non resisteva più poverina!!! Se parli come scrivi...


----------



## Old trudi (22 Gennaio 2007)

*che caos questi uomini.. Paolo  Iris e ovvio Bruja*

che caos questi uomini ,intensi ,coraggiosi ,indipendenti ,oppositivi ,polemici,assetati di libertà ,di ideali ,difficili ,forse un pò autoreferenziali,difficili da reggere ,forse ,se sono stati lasciati ..insomma io ,per quanto mi concerne ,mi sono spesse volte posta il problema ,mio marito ,sostanzialmente diverso da me , lui con la teoria del carpe diem.., nn è forse stato castrato da me ?le sue donnine ,così sciocche ,dappoco ,modaiole ,cretinotte,sessualmente disinvolte ,senza etica ,pregiudizi ecc.. ,ma adoranti ,allegrotte ,carine ,e seducenti ,nn hanno coltivato il suo ego ,nn lo hanno rassicurato? nn vedono in lui quello che io pian piano ho smesso di vedere ? Lui seduce ,è un pò sopra le righe ,complimentoso ,ora lo osservo,con lo sguardo di un entomologo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ,si adegua all'uditorio ,registro medio ,alto o basso,a seconda di chi lo segue,racconta barzellette (sempre le stesse),dice stupidaggini ..boh io nn lo sopporto più ,sono certo più noiosa di lui , più tetragona ,nn cambio registro ,sono uguale a me stessa ,interessi colti ,se vogliamo ,odio il calcio ,detesto bere troppo,mi diverto in altri modi ,e sono critica verso di lui ,lo sposo ,nn amo più da un pezzo uscire con lui..Ma certo che si sente gratificato da quelle signore adoranti e spregiudicate ,che lo vezzeggiano ,ohh il tono dei loro sms ,voleremo insieme in oasi di piacere ,finalmente abbiamo sciolto le gomene e preso il largo ,metafore ardite ,alla lucio battisti..nn penso di avergli mai detto cose del genere,molto più esplicita ,molto più naturale la mia passione ,in genere...
Paolo racconta cose tristi di sè ,molto ,forse per giustificare la sua sete di libertà ,lo capisco simile alla mia ,famiglia rigida ,padre e madre con ruoli dirigenziali,quel lutto terribile ,di quelli che ti resteranno dentro per sempre.. io faccio derivare una mia certa inerzia nel distruggere il mio nido dalla mia storia personale ,genitori separati ,padre morto a 40 anni,adolescenza in un rigido convitto nazionale , ecc.. altre vicende di cui nn voglio parlare ,tutto un miliardo di anni fa ,ma tutto ben presente in me , certo che ora soffro ( anzi ho sofferto ,ora sono già più serena )profondamente ,in stand by esistenziale, vedevo crollare tutto ma proprio tutto irrimediabilmente ,ho puntato troppo sulla famiglia forse ,mi dispiace enormemente chenn ci sia più ,ho amato la mia famiglia ,davvero più di me stessa .troppo,e mio marito si è dimenticato di me ,io sono cresciuta ,molto ,inaspettatamente ,ora mi piaccio molto di più ,lui orgogliosamente afferma di nn crescere ,di coltivare ilbambino che è in sè ,lo vedo ,i tentativi di discussione che io faccio li giudica sgridate ,da mamma..nn è che si cresce secondo ritmi diversi? penso di sì..
Io provengo da una famiglia cattolica rigidamente attaccata a valori di dovere ,ordine ,rigore morale ,sincerità ,partecipazione,lui dalla classica famiglia borghese anni 50 ,da boom economico ,madre laureata ma casalinga in visone per scelta , padre professionista , cortese e galante ,sicuramente con storie a latere,religione di facciata, vizi privati e pubbliche virtù insomma ,lui ,dopo la parentesi della giovanil contestazione è rifluito,riproducendo quei modelli familiari che tanto gli piacciono..
Anche se nn sono più cattolica ..sono ancora rigida ,lui è come il padre , cortese ,garbato ,fedifrago impenitente ..Peccato io nn sia come sua madre .. fiera del suo ruolo sociale ,dei figli e basta ,nn chiedeva altro,nn indagava altro..
In conclusione , dalla mia indagine interiore e dalla anamnesi familiare emerge che ..sono giustificabile per ilmio lento procedere..nn odio neppure mio marito ,dovrei odiare gli anni che ho trascorso con lui ,e nn è così ,nn potrei mai farlo ,odierei me stessa , lo capisco ,con il cuore spezzato riconosco che io nn sono adatta a lui ,lui nn è adatto a me ,lui è così ,per un pò mi è piaciuto ,molto ,moltissimo ,una boccata di aria fresca ,una botta di vitalità ,poi pian piano ,nei momenti di difficoltà ,si è rivelato per quello che .un peter pan invecchiato,poco solido ,..anche se nnn ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla come dice lui.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quste righe ,un pò perchè vedo interventi molto in linea con i miei pensieri un pò perchè ho tempo ..un abbraccio a tutte e tutti


----------



## Non registrato (22 Gennaio 2007)

*Trudi*

Sei vittima di tante cose, non solo di tuo marito. Sei vittima di una visione borghese e falsa della realtà.
Forse hai riprodotto il modello culturale che tua madre ti ha tramandato...
Ma ora basta, hai cresciuto i tuoi figli, hai fatto il tuo dovere fino in fondo. Basta cosa devi giustificare?
Sii te stessa, vali per ciò che sei, al di là di quello che hai fatto (sicuramente bene).
E' il mondo ipocrita che ti gira intorno che è sbagliato, non tu.
Ma perchè non ne esci fuori?
E' un peccato che tu ne rimanga prigioniera. A me verrebero gli attacchi di claustrofobia!!!
Iris


----------



## Old trudi (22 Gennaio 2007)

*iris*

mah è esattamente quello che dico ,solo sottolineo che ,anche se ora ne sto uscendo ,ho dei profondi condizionamenti ,ne parlo così ,per capire,e stop,se uno nn analizza ,nn capisce gli sbagli ,li ripete ,nn mi reputo vittima di una morale borghese ,anzi , di una serie di pseudo valori me ne faccio un baffo ,quanto di una mia personale morale ,che mi pare trasversale , ed universale ,rispetto per gli altri ,per se stessi ,cautele ,e poi se qualcosa ti dispiace ,ti dispiace e basta , 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  forse sono piuttosto vittima di un ecceso di scavo interiore ..che per me è irrinuciabile


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2007)

*trudi*

Tendo ad essere poco autoassolvente e cerco di essere onesta con me stessa, ma quella che hai descritto è la commedia umana........... ed nei vari ruoli ogni persona non porta la propria recita artistica ma la sua personalità e vive non interpretando, ma essendo il personaggio.............
La corte dei miracoli che hai descritto, la capacità di adeguamento quasi liquida degli essere umani, li rende a volte grandissimi a volta infami, e più con sè stessi che con gli altri per la assoluta noncuranza con la quale riescono a vivere per quello che posso avere e non per quello che possono essere.
Inoltre siamo così attaccati alle nostre azioni, buone o cattive che siano state, al punto da riuscire a respingere il buon presente, o a guastarcelo, con il rammarico del passato e l'ansia del futuro, e non valutiamo che il presente sarà il prossimo passato ed è stato l'immediato futuro.
Se questo non è essere stolti...........
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (22 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Tendo ad essere poco autoassolvente e cerco di essere onesta con me stessa, ma quella che hai descritto è la commedia umana........... ed nei vari ruoli ogni persona non porta la propria recita artistica ma la sua personalità e vive non interpretando, ma essendo il personaggio.............
> La corte dei miracoli che hai descritto, la capacità di adeguamento quasi liquida degli essere umani, li rende a volte grandissimi a volta infami, e più con sè stessi che con gli altri per la assoluta noncuranza con la quale riescono a vivere per quello che posso avere e non per quello che possono essere.
> Inoltre siamo così attaccati alle nostre azioni, buone o cattive che siano state, al punto da riuscire a respingere il buon presente, o a guastarcelo, con il rammarico del passato e l'ansia del futuro, e non valutiamo che il presente sarà il prossimo passato ed è stato l'immediato futuro.
> Se questo non è essere stolti...........
> Bruja


Significa essere stolti, prigionieri di valori che ci vengono dalll'esterno, ma che abbiamo introdotto in noi tanto profondamente e acriticamente da considerarli nostri.
Fino a quando (l'età non ha importanza) Trudi si darà proprie regole, non agirà secondo la propria coscienza, adeguandosi non ad un ruolo (encomiabile finchè si vuole ma sempre un ruolo) di buona madre di famiglia, non sarà mai se stessa.
Vivere senza schemi, senza ruoli, senza categorie mentali, ascoltando la propria coscienza, è il solo modo di essere morali.
Si sbaglia certo, ma si cade da soli  e da soli ci si rialza.
Altrimenti quel che vedo è solo uno spreco di umane possibilità.
Iris


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Significa essere stolti, prigionieri di valori che ci vengono dalll'esterno, ma che abbiamo introdotto in noi tanto profondamente e acriticamente da considerarli nostri.
> Fino a quando (l'età non ha importanza) Trudi si darà proprie regole, non agirà secondo la propria coscienza, adeguandosi non ad un ruolo (encomiabile finchè si vuole ma sempre un ruolo) di buona madre di famiglia, non sarà mai se stessa.
> Vivere senza schemi, senza ruoli, senza categorie mentali, ascoltando la propria coscienza, è il solo modo di essere morali.
> Si sbaglia certo, ma si cade da soli e da soli ci si rialza.
> ...


----------



## Non registrato (22 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

Non è vero che non è la nostra coscienza che si innamora. Almeno per me. Non ho mai permesso alla mia parte compulsiva(come tu la chiami) di innamorarsi senza il sostegno della mia coscienza. 
In parole povere, mi sono sempre avvicinata, e parliamo anche dell'amicizia, a persone che , spesso a torto, consideravo degne di certi sentimenti.
La mia indole, forse moralista, non mi ha mai permesso di fare altrimenti.
Non so come spiegare, un grumo di raziocinio e passione. Per questo ho amato tanto profondamente. Mi rendo conto che ciò che scrivo è contradditorio. E mi sono punita, censurata, tutte le volte che l'oggetto del mio amore non era all'altezza di ciò che la coscienza mi suggeriva. Più che per la perdita dell'oggetto amato, soffro per la sua  e la mia caduta.
Iris


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2007)

*Iris*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Non è vero che non è la nostra coscienza che si innamora. Almeno per me. Non ho mai permesso alla mia parte compulsiva(come tu la chiami) di innamorarsi senza il sostegno della mia coscienza.
> In parole povere, mi sono sempre avvicinata, e parliamo anche dell'amicizia, a persone che , spesso a torto, consideravo degne di certi sentimenti.
> La mia indole, forse moralista, non mi ha mai permesso di fare altrimenti.
> Non so come spiegare, un grumo di raziocinio e passione. Per questo ho amato tanto profondamente. Mi rendo conto che ciò che scrivo è contradditorio. E mi sono punita, censurata, tutte le volte che l'oggetto del mio amore non era all'altezza di ciò che la coscienza mi suggeriva. Più che per la perdita dell'oggetto amato, soffro per la sua e la mia caduta.
> Iris


Benvenuta nel mondo dei più (ovviamente ancora viventi).....cara mosca bianca............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (22 Gennaio 2007)

*iris e bruja*

belle riflessioni , dense anzi,ora ho fretta vi leggo con più attenzione ,la meritate , più tardi ,rischio di bruciare la cena .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e nn me lo perdonerei ..poi rispondo ,leggendovi con calma ..ma tutto riguarda più il passato che il presente ,ora ,vi assicuro ,mi trovo meglio nella mia pelle ,forse perchè mi sono scollata dalla mia necessità di compiacere ,anche a rischio di essere infelice ,di nn vedere ,anche a rischio di cadere nell'apatia.. grazie a voi ,alle vostre ramanzine ne sono uscita ,pian pianino ,nn avrei mai sopportato di parlarne con chi mi è troppo vicino,temendo ingerenze ,pietismi ,la mia voglia di essere accondiscendente ... così funziona ve lo assicuro ..a dopo


----------



## Non registrato (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Trudi*

Come va?
Sicuramente meglio vero? Un bacio 
Iris


----------



## Old trudi (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Iris Bruja e chi mi vuol  leggere*

carissime,pausa di riflessione ,e troppi impegni,sempre alle prese con qualcosa ,sempre in ritardo su quello che mi ripropongo di fare ,va abbastanza bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ,compatibilmente con il mio caos interiore ed esteriore ....alti e bassi come sempre ,compenso con il lavoro ,e le varie altre attività e penso ,molto ,è un mio difetto ..
complesso rispondere a quello che dite ,sui ruoli ,sulla libertà *, in fin dei conti ,uno si esprime ,se lo introietta con passione , all'interno del proprio ruolo *,madre ,sposa ,figlia , all'interno della famiglia ,o sul lavoro ,è inevitabile ,se questo ruolo ,*liberamente scelto ti aggrada , credo sia inevitabile indossarlo con piacere e convinzione .. ( del ruolo della tradita compulsivamente ne avrei fatto volentieri ameno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )*
difficile quindi cogliere la sottile linea di demarcazione tra quello che sei e il ruolo che vivi ...poi se la tua coscienza ti porta a scelte profondamente sentite che poggiano su valori reali (al solito : impegno , serietà ,onestà,fiducia ,lealtà ,partecipazione,rigore )sia nel costruirti una famiglia che nel lavoro *diventa veramente devastante riconoscere un fallimento* ,di questo infine si tratta ..
A dire ilvero la mia coscienza ,il mio arcaico ed indomabile senso del dovere verso la famiglia ,mi porterebbe quasi a chiudere un occhio,anzi tutti ,anche quelli dell'anima ,è invece il dolore che ho sofferto e soffro ancora ,nn riesco a negarlo ,spesse volte , che si ribella ,che mi fa capire che così nn va ,che mi ha guidata a compiere scelte radicali ..che lo ammetto ,al dilà del senso di rivalsa ,nn mi gratificano certo.
Problema ? *quello che ho fatto l'ho costruito perchè lo desideravo ,ci credevo con tutta me stessa , con passione ,demolirlo nn mi piace assolutamente* ,è difficile e costa ,oddio se costa ..Alla mia età vivere senza regole ,schemi ecc. è un pò complicato,forse lo facevo da ragazza ,poi mi sono data schemi e regole ,ho cercato di trasmetterle ai miei figli ,regole e schemi in cui credo ,che credevo condivisi..
Credo profondamente nell'amicizia ,nell'amore ..e tutto qui debbo riconoscere che questa mia credenza nn è condivisa ,è tradita ,disattesa..Ho scelto in genere persone che credevo degne del mio affetto (come dite ) ,detto nn con superiorità ma nella ricerca di linguaggi comuni,di affinità,nn tradirei mai un amico ,nn sono pettegola , sono solidale con chi amo e la mia storia dimostra che sarebbe meglio diffidare .. o almeno essere accorti..Anch'io ho una parte irrazionale,istintiva (compulsiva ?) che mi guida a scelte a volte epidermiche ,poco riflettute ,talora ,proprio per questo sorprendenti ,ma in tutta la mia esistenza consapevole ho usato sempre molto la ragione (nn è lei che distingue dagli animali),la riflessione nel gestire rapporti e situazioni ..
Forse reprimo un pò troppo la mia parte istintuale ,ma nn potrei essere che così ..Encomiabile ? disprezzabile ? una scelta di vita .. *fatti non foste per viver come bruti* *ma per seguir virtute e conoscenza..no?*
e nn pensatemi come una donna noiosa ,insoddisfatta e d'antan,nn sono borghesi i miei ideali ,sono ideali nutriti di valori forti ..
Nn demonizzo mio marito ,mi rattrista solo profondamente la sua viltà ,il vederlo pavido ,
incapace di affrontare le ragioni di un disagio che ha radici profonde ,lo trovo leggero , nn cattivo..idem la sua amante ,fragile ,che ora si vergogna profondamente ,che teme ,ma mi conosce ben poco ,che la sputtani (uso il suo termine ) davanti ai figli ...provo molta pena per loro ,veramente ,molta molta pena ..dice Iris "soffro per la loro e la mia caduta ..se l'oggetto del mio amore nn era all'altezza di ciò che la coscienza mi suggeriva "qiundi penso tu capisca il mio pensiero ,il 
mio angosciato stupore nell'aver costruito tutto su un equivoco ..su di un fraintendimento
*hai ragione Bruja la commedia umana ,la perfetta sincronia tra personaggio ed* *attore ..quale altra scelta sarebbe possibile* ..volare via ,in un mondo parallelo vagamente egotico ?si esiste senza ruoli ?se il ruolo ti piace nn tendi poi a ripeterlo?a ricreartelo con persone che però scegli consapevolmente ?
Quando inizi una storia e sei molto giovane gioco un ruolo centrale la passione,l'amore cieco che strappa i capelli ,al di là ,sopra ,anzi infinitamente più in alto della ragione ,da grande ,me lo dica chi ne ha fatto esperienza ,si è ipiù attenti ,si mettono in gioco valori molto più profondi ,fondati ,certo ci sarà sempre quell'attrazione incoercibile ,ma credo più controllata ..
Da qui tanti sbagli ..forse ..Ora sono alle prese con la gestione di figli ,abitazione ecc.del tutto assorbita dai problemi pratici..passi da gigante per me ,che mi rattristano ,o mi riempiono di orgoglio .. un abbraccio


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (24 Gennaio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> carissime,pausa di riflessione ,e troppi impegni,sempre alle prese con qualcosa ,sempre in ritardo su quello che mi ripropongo di fare ,va abbastanza bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cara Trudi,
una bellissima testimonianza che a me, bastardo dentro, mi fa davvero rabbrividire. Ancora una volta ed ancora di più mi viene il dubbio di non aver voluto capire,di essermi comportato in maniera immatura seguendo solamente delle sensazioni effime re che come tali si sono rivelate. anche io sono sempre stato mosso dai valori che tu citi, anche io ho sempre creduto nell'amore nel sentimento, nel dare piuttosto che nel ricevere e, a mio modo, credo di essere comunque stato tradito; in primis da me stesso che non ho ascoltato a sufficienza e che ho creduto capace di comprimersi sino all'estremo. forse avrei dovuto ascoltarmi di più non dire sempre si, non essere troppo convinto di poter sopportare tutto e cambiare a mia convenienza le cose. I fatti mi hanno poi insegnato che l'unica cosa che sono stato in grado di fare è stato scappare.  anche io ho compattuto per costruire una famiglia, unita, forte e pronta a resistere ad ogni urto e poi mi sono trovato io per primo a vibrarle colpi mortali. Il secondo tradimento è certo venuto da chi sta con me nel momento in cui anche io mi sono reso conto di non essere superman ma di aver bisogno di una persona che costantemente ti dice no o che ti ama solo con le proprie regole.certo tradire non è una soluzione e abbandonare nemmeno, mi trovo ora solo ad affrontare l'abbandono di chi ho idealizzato ed a verificare se dentro di me sono pronto a riprendere  in mano i cocci della mia vita e ricostruirla. in più, di tanto in tanto la mia amante si fa viva, non sa nemmeno lei perchè, mi manda qualche mail con insulti nonostante sia lei ad essere andata via e ogni gradino faticosamente costruito miseramente crolla... 
Capisco il tuo disagio, il tuo dolore, la tua incredulità per esserti accompagnata a qualcuno che non conoscevi sino in fondo ma percepisco anche il tuo coraggio e la tua voglia di combattere per te, e per i tuoi figli sono convinto che ne uscirai, lo meriti davvero un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Non registrato (24 Gennaio 2007)

*bastardo dentro*

interessante ,davvero questa valutazione ,toccante ..nonostante il terribile nick


----------



## Non registrato (24 Gennaio 2007)

*complimenti al morto..non è morto invano*

leggo tutte queste  parole e ne sono incuriosita ,ma mi chiedo se siate tutti  proprio così , assorbiti  da questi confronti  e da queste riflessioni,sull'amore ,sul matrimonio ,sulla famiglia ,sul tradimento ,uomini e donne alle prese con gravi problemi e che ne discutono insieme  anche da punti di vista diversi.Io  al monento ho un problema ma prima voglio capire chi  siate voi per affrontarlo ..e allora vi leggo,leggo questa discussione così frequentata ,incredibile  quasi 8000 passaggi  difficile riassumere tutti i temi ,ma  l'alta frequentazione ne indica la grande vitalità ..se ben capisco  il filo conduttore è il morto ,il suo disagio ,poi albatros ,che è risorto con un nuovo amore ,poi tutti quelli che discutono con lui ,portando le loro esperienze ,poi trudi ,alle prese con problemi altrettando gravi ,e altri non registrati,e registrati ,che si raccontano ,con grande foga e sincerità ,comparendo e scomparendo, paolo,iris, tenendo aggiornati tutti  sull'evoluzione degli avvenimenti, il tutto condito da riflessioni  filosofiche ,letterarie ,citazioni dotte e meno dotte,infine bruia che dirige il tutto,con  capacità sorprendente ,interventi tutti interessanti e vissuti con grande intensità..mi sembra quasi irreale mettere insieme tante persone diverse ma simili per  desiderio di analisi ..è l'unico forum tanto coinvolgente  su una così difficile tematica complimenti ..il morto insomma non è morto invano


----------



## La Lupa (24 Gennaio 2007)

Belli eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai, la sofferenza fa uscire cose egregie, non è una novità.

Se vuoi raccontarti lo puoi fare, qua c'è un sacco di gente carina con un sacco di bei pensieri.
Fatti sotto, che davvero non è morto invano.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






... poi... con me ci vediamo da un'altra parte... io ormai sono la cazzona del gruppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps: ti consiglierei di aprire una discussione a parte, è dura seguire il filo altrimenti.


----------



## Old trudi (24 Gennaio 2007)

*per bxxxxxxx dentro*

insomma caro amico  ,un attimo prima consulto il tuo profilo ..vero quello che leggo ,è terribile questo nick..nn mi piacciono le parolacce... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  6 forse autesionista ?siamo tutti..ossia tutta la società  civile o meno del XXI secolo sulla stessa  barca ,le tue  riflessioni mi fanno considerare come comunque ,da parte di tutti ci sia una grande sofferenza  quando si sfascia una famiglia ..è questo il grosso problema ,difficilissimo da gestire..mi conforta  leggere una  condivisione  anche dall campo opposto ..ma siamo qui per fare autocoscienza o no ? ..forse un pò troppo femminile ? ma a quanto vedo in altre discussioni ci si diverte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche ..Grazie dell'abbraccio virtuale e dei complimenti


----------



## Old trudi (24 Gennaio 2007)

*lupa*

vera la tua riflessione sulla sofferenza ..sul senso del dolore .. anche se nn diretta a me waw a qualcosa serve ,diventiamo almeno interessanti no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    tu 6 un'allegrona e divertente ,ti ho incrociata nella stanza di là... nonostante la mia suprema intelligenza ,derivante dalla mia evidente sofferenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non ho però ben capito però la citazione ,ossia nn a fondo..io aspetto di diventare una stella visto il caos in cui mi dibatto ciao


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Un merito ce lo prendiamo..........*

Questo forum è stato fortemente voluto così com'è da chi inizialmente ha tenuto un tono che aveva la traccia di un discorso lungo con piccoli sentieri collaterali in cui tutti riconoscessero un po' della loro storia.
Non è altro che un convivio in cui tutti sono protagonisti prima per esperienza e poi per compartecipazione del problema del tradimento che, fra gli altri problemi umani, ha una tale rosa di variabili che è come parlare della vita stessa.
La cosa stupefacente è che man mano che il forum si è formato ha preso a bordo persone specialissime, che avevano i loro problemi ma una tale carica di umanità e di voglia di partecipare che era proprio il senso ed il fine di questo "salotto virtuale"...... 
Il tono e il taglio che sd è formato grazie a queste preziose persone è tale che i bricconi, i broccolatori, i perditempo e quelli a cui serve la censura (che da noi non esiste) non trovano spazio nè risposte.............. 
Non manca certo la nota ironica ed il piccolo scherzo, ma è talmente inserito bene che pare un tutt'uno con il dialogo continuo che si rinnova sempre. E la meraviglia è anche un'altra, ormai è oltre un anno che esiste e non dà segno di calo o di sbandamento.
Mi scuso se sto facendo quasi una promozione che tale non è ..............siamo senza sponsor nè pubblicità, ma credo che tutti si sia molto affezionati a questo forum che sta facendo quanto può per dare le risposte che amici e parenti dei coinvolti non potrebbero o non vorrebbero dare (se mai interpellati) e che i terapeuti, persone degnissime e importanti, ma che in prima battuta non possono intervenire o non sono intgerpellati perchè ci si rivolge a loro a cose decantate e spesso avanti nel cronicizzarsi.
Se mai servisse ancora dirlo ringrazio gli amici e le amiche che tanto si soffermano per dare davvero con molta disponibilità una mano morale a chi ne ha bisogno....
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Non é incredibile*



Non registrato ha detto:


> leggo tutte queste  parole e ne sono incuriosita ,ma mi chiedo se siate tutti  proprio così , assorbiti  da questi confronti  e da queste riflessioni,sull'amore ,sul matrimonio ,sulla famiglia ,sul tradimento ,uomini e donne alle prese con gravi problemi e che ne discutono insieme  anche da punti di vista diversi.Io  al monento ho un problema ma prima voglio capire chi  siate voi per affrontarlo ..e allora vi leggo,leggo questa discussione così frequentata ,incredibile  quasi 8000 passaggi  difficile riassumere tutti i temi ,ma  l'alta frequentazione ne indica la grande vitalità ..se ben capisco  il filo conduttore è il morto ,il suo disagio ,poi albatros ,che è risorto con un nuovo amore ,poi tutti quelli che discutono con lui ,portando le loro esperienze ,poi trudi ,alle prese con problemi altrettando gravi ,e altri non registrati,e registrati ,che si raccontano ,con grande foga e sincerità ,comparendo e scomparendo, paolo,iris, tenendo aggiornati tutti  sull'evoluzione degli avvenimenti, il tutto condito da riflessioni  filosofiche ,letterarie ,citazioni dotte e meno dotte,infine bruia che dirige il tutto,con  capacità sorprendente ,interventi tutti interessanti e vissuti con grande intensità..mi sembra quasi irreale mettere insieme tante persone diverse ma simili per  desiderio di analisi ..è l'unico forum tanto coinvolgente  su una così difficile tematica complimenti ..il morto insomma non è morto invano


Questo è accaduto perche, Stefano che si definiva e si sentiva morto per la fine di un amore, per il crollo dei suoi sogni ed il tradimento di una esistenza, si è raccontato. Che cosa ha fatto lui di speciale? non ha fatto altro che trovare il coraggio , misto alla disperazione di affrontare le sue debolezze di uomo tradito da ciò in cui credeva. Ha evidenziato senza maschere e con tutte le sue contraddizioni, la sua debolezza. Ed è rinato, cambiando nome, definendosi Albatros, definendosi vivo, aprendo il cuore e la mente alla speranza. In lui ci riconosciamo tutti, Tutti moriamo delusi dal'amore e traditi dalla vita per poi risorgere. Questa è la parabola di tutti noi. Si cade, ma poi ci si rialza. Per amore di una donna, dei figli, degli amici, della vita.
Un amore che finisce, per quanto drrammaticamente, non conduce alla nostra di morte. Tutto quello che c'è di vivo in noi riprende a respirare .
La storia di Albatros, è la storia di ognuno di noi. Per questo diventa corale, ad essa si agganciano interventi, in un intreccio polifonico in cui ogni voce rimane unica e riconoscibile senza confondersi però con le altre. Bruja il magnifico direttore d'orchestra.
Iris


----------



## Non registrato (25 Gennaio 2007)

quando si apre quella videata compare la lettera del morto ,la prima  così intensa e toccante  che par  quasi fasulla ,tant'è letteraria ,ti cattura  all'istante e ti fa proseguire nella lettura,io cisono cascata così nel vostro forum per pura e semplice curiosità ,e mi sono imbattuta in Stefano  ,in quelle sue parole d'amore e di disperazione .Evidente  necessità continuare la lettura ,per capire l'evoluzione di questa tristissima storia d'amore ,ho anche pensato che Stefano sia in reltà uno specchietto per allodole  per catturare l'attenzione di chi capita qui e l'ho letto,molto colto ,molto controllato ,molto dite voi difficile ,uno che si analizza e rifiuta il dialogo ,vuole soprattutto parlare di sè,far capire  quasi per  poterla accettare la sua storia ,ama intensamente e poi cade nel disamore totale ,parla di coraggio e di corse in moto,di intensità e di paternità ,di affido congiunto e soprattutto di amore ,certo affascinante ma molto pericoloso meglio Paolo più logico meno forte  o forse più forte ,la situazione mi sembra analoga le risposte  diverse.Strano incontrare tanti uomini traditi  pensavo che il tradimento fosse uno degli sport  preferiti dei signori uomini e invece a sorpresa no ,questi uomini apparentemente così riusciti ,brillanti ,colti , in carriera,scaricati ,nelle statistiche dice Stefano ,per  altri ,forse più semplici di loro.Malessere della condizione  del matrimonio trasversale,vedi casalinghe disperate ,donne sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi.Certo meglio trascorrere qualche ora con voi piuttosto che  incollata alla tv,vittima dlella stupidità assoluta di certe trasmissioni,qui c'è dialogo intelligente e si cresce ,qui ci sono anche uomini disperati non solo donne in crisi ,ci sono anche pentimenti e non solo certezze,oggi vi leggerò con dei colleghi ,anche loro  vittime di problemi di cuore e poi vi dirò ma  mi chiedo cosa vi spinga a tutto questo  intanto  mi invito anch'io nel vostro salotto virtuale e quindi la domanda è oziosa.Buona giornata a tutte e tutti.


----------



## Non registrato (25 Gennaio 2007)

*ma esiste   questo Stefano?*

ho dimenticato il titolo..il senso di quello che  ho scrirro testè è questo..vorrei aggiungere che tra voi ci sono proprio tutti i ruoli dalle perse -ritroate ,ai lancilloti ,ognuno con un suo ruolo definito ?Ma che essi esistano oppure no non è assolutamente importante ,sono come leggo tipi da commedia umana ,ancora  buongiorno


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2007)

*..............*

GOOD MORNING FORUM!!!!!!

Bru'


----------



## Non registrato (25 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> ho dimenticato il titolo..il senso di quello che  ho scrirro testè è questo..vorrei aggiungere che tra voi ci sono proprio tutti i ruoli dalle perse -ritroate ,ai lancilloti ,ognuno con un suo ruolo definito ?Ma che essi esistano oppure no non è assolutamente importante ,sono come leggo tipi da commedia umana ,ancora  buongiorno


Stefano esiste, non è un invenzione letteraria. Ciò che scrive e che ha scritto è tutto assolutamente reale. Senza filtri e senza maschere. Non è una creatura virtuale e bidimensionale...la sua storia è vera, non semplicemente verosimile, narrata a volte sulla scia di un impulso, a volte con più prudente raziocinio, filtrata solamente dalla sua forte soggettività.
D'altronde chiunque si narra, lo fa dal suo punto di vista...
Perchè pensare che non sia vero? La letteratura trae spunto dalla realtà, difficilmente accade il contrario. La commedia umana ( pensiamo a Moliere) è la rappresentazione delle tipologie umane.
Se fossi meno timida, racconterei la mia di storia, vi parrebbe anch'essa romanzata.
Diana


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

*ehi esisto*



Non registrato ha detto:


> ho dimenticato il titolo..il senso di quello che ho scrirro testè è questo..vorrei aggiungere che tra voi ci sono proprio tutti i ruoli dalle perse -ritroate ,ai lancilloti ,ognuno con un suo ruolo definito ?Ma che essi esistano oppure no non è assolutamente importante ,sono come leggo tipi da commedia umana ,ancora buongiorno


Esisto anch'io !
Del resto partecipare al forum mi occupa molto tempo..non saremmo possibili come invenzione letteraria di una, ma anche più persone.
Ma è come incontrarsi in un salotto di amici, non si va proprio d'accordo al 100% con tutti, ma è per questo che lo scambio è vivace.
Sono amici di cui si sente il bisogno e se per qualche ragione ne debbo star lontana..recupero la notte per non perdere le storie e le riflessioni di nessuno...
Io insisto che registrarsi non  comporta problemi..salvo farsi un account riservato on line se si usa un pc condiviso..ma chiedo cortesemente ai non registrati di trovarsi un nick per facilitare il dialogo...non mi sembra compromettente 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old trudi (25 Gennaio 2007)

*tipi da commedia umana..ma certo che sì*

vero esistiamo tutte e tutti ,ognuno con i suoi problemi ,le sue ansie ,con la sua scrittura ,diversa o simile ,notturna ,di sentimenti e sensazioni ,forti ,immediate o al contrario più razionale nata dalla riflessione su valori assolutamente nn negoziabili ,anche se disattesi..Anch'io come Persa-ritrovata ,curioso questo nick,spesse volte mi ritrovo qui ,curiosa di leggere o desiderosa di trovare una risposta alle mie riflessioni interiori ..una specie di dialogo interiore ,libero che viene chiosato dall'esterno ,da persone che nn conosco fisicamente ,ma di cui conosco storia ,idee,ansie ..da persone diverse da me che cercano di interagire con me in questa piazza virtuale ,in modo libero ,li ritrovi quando vuoi ,se vuoi ,se pensi (io almeno faccio così) di poter nn banalmente intervenire su di un argomento ,rispondere con consapevolezza ad una mano tesa ..alla fine forse proprio da qui ,da chi qui si aggira può derivare un aiuto lieve e gratuito , in tempo reale ,anche nel cuore della notte,che,quando sei sconfortato, è un vero raggio di sole ,ti riscalda e ti illumina un pò.. Insomma l'essere incorporei ,il vivere attraverso le parole è forse lettterario , ma ti sprona ad essere più autentico ,una strana conoscenza al contrario delle quotidiane ed abituali esperienze di vita,ma altrettanto coinvolgente ..
Leggo riflessioni molto interessanti ,mi sento seguita da lontano da persone cui nn saprei dare un volto,che forse nella realtà,o meglio nella quotidianità ignorerei,forse troppo diversi per età,interessi , luoghi geografici ,esperienze ,invece qui ci si incrocia in oggettiva e limpida libertà.. Bello Bruja quello che dici a proposito dell'autocensura di chi scrive sul forum..porta a ben sperare il fatto che nn sia necessario un controllo della redazione , chi entra si adegua alle regole ,al bon ton,una volta ho letto un intervento di qualcuno che invitava un occasionale intruso ,in cerca di avventure a spostarsi ,per nn ferire ,in nome del buon gusto la sensibilità altrui..In realtà avrei voluto parlare d'altro ,poi mi sono incamminata dietro di voi su questo sentiero e ho consumato così il tempo a mia disposizione ..e ora il pc serve ad altri..alla prossima allora


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2007)

*trudi*

Vorrei che quelle del forum non fossero regole, ma il modo naturale di stare insieme che non necessita di riprendere nessuno e di subire o sopportare nessuno.  
Come fra gli amici veri che sanno sempre quando serve la battuta o la carezza.......
e perfino il silenzio.  
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (25 Gennaio 2007)

*a proposito  di regole Br.*

vero e funziona ,a quanto pare ,meglio checon tanti amici veri ..speso inpportuni ed invadenti


----------



## Non registrato (30 Gennaio 2007)

*Ho letto anche io*

Sono di Milano. Lavoro in  una grande azienda. La storia del Morto sta facendo il giro delle scrivanie durante la pausa.  Incredibile la storia di questo Stefano, che scrive in maniera letteraria, pur con frequenti cadute di stile, e colpiscono le storie dei suoi interlocutori.
Ci chiediamo, invenzione o realtà ? Vere le storie degli altri ? Paolo, e le varie casalinghe disperate che gli girano attorno.
Colpisce la storia del morto che vuole annullarsi per la fine del suo amore per la moglie e poi risorge per amore di una donna in meno di venti giorni.
Sembrerebbe la misteriosa interlocutrice Diana, misurata, parca di parole, ma incredibilmente affascinante per ciò che scrive, che compare, scompare e riappare a fine storia, colei che guida un uomo straordinariamente fragile e disperato, che si lascia trascinare dalle correnti e dalle passioni, quasi senza opporre resistenza.
E' lei la donna che fa risorgere Albatros (il nostro gruppo di lettura pensa di si)?
Piccola Beatrice che guida Dante nei gironi infernali.
Esistono ancora donne di questo tipo, figure angelicate, votate al bene della famiglia, i valori ed il bene dell'uomo che amano ? E una donna così viene tradita dal marito?
Ci pare tutta una invenzione...troppo bello per essere vero ! Che cosa aveva questa donna di tanto affascinante da strappare Stefano alla morte in breve tempo. Lui non ne parla quasi mai. Forse lei non esiste!
Ma continuate vi prego...
Ma continuate vi prego, vogliamo conoscere la fine della storia!!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2007)

*n.r.*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Sono di Milano. Lavoro in una grande azienda. La storia del Morto sta facendo il giro delle scrivanie durante la pausa. Incredibile la storia di questo Stefano, che scrive in maniera letteraria, pur con frequenti cadute di stile, e colpiscono le storie dei suoi interlocutori.
> Ci chiediamo, invenzione o realtà ? Vere le storie degli altri ? Paolo, e le varie casalinghe disperate che gli girano attorno.
> Colpisce la storia del morto che vuole annullarsi per la fine del suo amore per la moglie e poi risorge per amore di una donna in meno di venti giorni.
> Sembrerebbe la misteriosa interlocutrice Diana, misurata, parca di parole, ma incredibilmente affascinante per ciò che scrive, che compare, scompare e riappare a fine storia, colei che guida un uomo straordinariamente fragile e disperato, che si lascia trascinare dalle correnti e dalle passioni, quasi senza opporre resistenza.
> ...


 
Grazie per leggerci, ma vi preghiamo di credere che questo forum è assolutamente naturale e spontaneo, tutto ciò che viene postato è frutto di comunicazioni di persone che si raccontano e con le quali si inizia un dialogo.
Una specie di modestissima forma di confronto a ventaglio che ha in casi fortunati una funzioni pseudo terapeutica senza pretese ma anche senza soggezioni.
Saprete sempre la fine delle storie fino a quando gli interlocutori saranno invogliati a raccontarsi, e fino ad ora è sempre successo, magari mantenendo poi il rapporto di utenti interventisti con altre nuove storie o quesiti.
Buona giornata a tutti
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (30 Gennaio 2007)

Ma guarda qua che trip che si tira la gente!!!!!







Iuuu uuuu.... ragaaaazziiiiii..... siamo qua.... fate ciao con la manina!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fico, fichissimo.

Io vorrei dire a quanti stanno leggendo e che, immagino abbiano forse poca dimestichezza col multimediale, non tutto infernet è un'accozzaglia di baggianate.

Esistono posti così, dove la gente è vera davvero.

E la ricchezza di questi posti sono quelli come voi, e come me prima, e come altri prima ancora, che un giorno decidono di fare login.

E raccontano e condividono.

Ora vado di là a spare due cazzate però, perchè son già stata troppo seria.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





bai bai


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sono di Milano. Lavoro in una grande azienda. La storia del Morto sta facendo il giro delle scrivanie durante la pausa. Incredibile la storia di questo Stefano, che scrive in maniera letteraria, pur con frequenti cadute di stile, e colpiscono le storie dei suoi interlocutori.
> Ci chiediamo, invenzione o realtà ? Vere le storie degli altri ? Paolo, e le varie casalinghe disperate che gli girano attorno.
> Colpisce la storia del morto che vuole annullarsi per la fine del suo amore per la moglie e poi risorge per amore di una donna in meno di venti giorni.
> Sembrerebbe la misteriosa interlocutrice Diana, misurata, parca di parole, ma incredibilmente affascinante per ciò che scrive, che compare, scompare e riappare a fine storia, colei che guida un uomo straordinariamente fragile e disperato, che si lascia trascinare dalle correnti e dalle passioni, quasi senza opporre resistenza.
> ...


E, per ora, non vi facciamo neppure pagare il biglietto!!


----------



## Old grace (30 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie per leggerci, ma vi preghiamo di credere che questo forum è assolutamente naturale e spontaneo, tutto ciò che viene postato è frutto di comunicazioni di persone che si raccontano e con le quali si inizia un dialogo.
> Una specie di modestissima forma di confronto a ventaglio che ha in casi fortunati una funzioni pseudo terapeutica senza pretese ma anche senza soggezioni.
> Saprete sempre la fine delle storie fino a quando gli interlocutori saranno invogliati a raccontarsi, e fino ad ora è sempre successo, magari mantenendo poi il rapporto di utenti interventisti con altre nuove storie o quesiti.
> Buona giornata a tutti
> Bruja


da parte mia, come iscritta di recente, posso dire che anche io ho subito una fascinazione per questo forum. la fascinazione nasce dal leggere parole e pensieri estremamente raffinati, dall'evincere persone  - non personaggi! - dall'animo complesso e delicato. in un secondo tempo, alla fascinazione - che perdura - si è accompagnata la volontà di fermarmi e di svelarmi, di elaborare insieme a queste persone un passato rimosso, un presente confuso.

qui ho trovato passione e verità, la verità traspare dalle parole, le parole di stefano - si percepisce - sono vere. la comunanza, credo, nasce dal dolore comunque sofferto, e dalla volontà di non sorvolare su quel dolore, di imparare. forse dalla voglia di essere felici.

e si raggiunge così una intimità che nella cosiddetta vita reale è difficile, perché - è una mia opinione personale - la 'tenerezza dentro' è diventata un modello perdente, e allora ci diamo tutti un gran dafare per nasconderla. qui invece puoi.


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda qua che trip che si tira la gente!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti metti calmina?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' vero che internet ha anche del buono, ma ti assicuro che te lo devi cercare per benino, un po' alla Diogene!!!
Teniamoci qualche complimento quando ce lo fanno...... specie se spontaneo e inaspettato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Intanto che vai a spararle da un'altra parte non ti crederai che qui non ne dici già vero???





















Va beh, fatemi andare a controllare il lavoro, sto pensando di fare dei corpi-corna in mohair per le giornate fredde, va bene portarle, ma almeno non patirci il freddo!!! 





  Bruja


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2007)

*grace*

.............solo grazie, hai scritto parole che lusingano il forum, che è non solo un luogo di incontro ma il nostro luogo di vita virtuale finalmente appaiabile a quella reale e che ne mantiene le qualità spesso tralasciate o trascurate.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (30 Gennaio 2007)

*Per Diana*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Stefano esiste, non è un invenzione letteraria. Ciò che scrive e che ha scritto è tutto assolutamente reale. Senza filtri e senza maschere. Non è una creatura virtuale e bidimensionale...la sua storia è vera, non semplicemente verosimile, narrata a volte sulla scia di un impulso, a volte con più prudente raziocinio, filtrata solamente dalla sua forte soggettività.
> D'altronde chiunque si narra, lo fa dal suo punto di vista...
> Perchè pensare che non sia vero? La letteratura trae spunto dalla realtà, difficilmente accade il contrario. La commedia umana ( pensiamo a Moliere) è la rappresentazione delle tipologie umane.
> Se fossi meno timida, racconterei la mia di storia, vi parrebbe anch'essa romanzata.
> Diana


Perchè non ti registri? vorrei poterti scrivere.

Maurizio


----------



## Old Otella82 (30 Gennaio 2007)

_Albatros, arrivo tardi, ma la tua storia è la più lunga e la più incredibile. Ti abbraccio e ti ammiro tantissimo, se ne esiste un altro di uomo con questi principi e questo cuore, forse un giorno mi sposerò anch'io. forse, non vorrei impazzire prima._
_Quanto al..reale non reale.. chissenefrega?!_
_sarò una sempliciona, una credulona, a me importa davvero poco. io sono entrata qui dentro in una giornata di delirio cosmico, cercando parole, cercando persone, cercando storie, che potessero aiutarmi in una mia crescita. ho trovato quello che cercavo, la mia crescita può cominciare, sento che stare qui a parlare di dolori e paure aiuti ad esorcizzare molto di ciò che mi fa male, che ci fa male. Poi, se qualcuno è entrato a scrivere un racconto invece della sua storia, in fondo è come ha detto Diana, la commedia umana trae spunto dalla vita, qualcuno ci si rispecchia ugualmente, altri ne traggono riflessioni e conforto. anche coi libri è così del resto no?!_


----------



## Non registrato (30 Gennaio 2007)

*Per Diana*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Perchè non ti registri? vorrei poterti scrivere.
> 
> Maurizio


Se non vuoi uscire allo scoperto lo faccio io. la mia mail è mauri9436@yahoo.it.
Non ho secondi fini, vorrei solo sapere più di te.
Maurizio


----------



## Non registrato (30 Gennaio 2007)

*per Otella 82*



Otella82 ha detto:


> _Albatros, arrivo tardi, ma la tua storia è la più lunga e la più incredibile. Ti abbraccio e ti ammiro tantissimo, se ne esiste un altro di uomo con questi principi e questo cuore, forse un giorno mi sposerò anch'io. forse, non vorrei impazzire prima._
> _Quanto al..reale non reale.. chissenefrega?!_
> _sarò una sempliciona, una credulona, a me importa davvero poco. io sono entrata qui dentro in una giornata di delirio cosmico, cercando parole, cercando persone, cercando storie, che potessero aiutarmi in una mia crescita. ho trovato quello che cercavo, la mia crescita può cominciare, sento che stare qui a parlare di dolori e paure aiuti ad esorcizzare molto di ciò che mi fa male, che ci fa male. Poi, se qualcuno è entrato a scrivere un racconto invece della sua storia, in fondo è come ha detto Diana, la commedia umana trae spunto dalla vita, qualcuno ci si rispecchia ugualmente, altri ne traggono riflessioni e conforto. anche coi libri è così del resto no?!_


Dal nick che utilizzi, devi essere veramente molto giovane. Attenta agli uomini come Albatros. 
Mi dispiace di essere una voce fuori dal coro, ma ciò che leggo non mi piace affatto.
Viene trasformato in eroe un uomo che invece soffre di una fragilità estrema. Preda delle  sue passioni in maniera adolescenziale;contraddittorio in tutti i suoi passaggi; egocentrico in maniera pericolosa: parla quasi solo di sè,ed accetta il confronto solo quando questo è a suo favore. Questi sono i segnali, affascinanti, ma malati, di una personalità incapace di gestire una forte emotività e che si fa vanto di questo, giustificandola come caratterialità.
Posso capire che tanto romanticismo, in un mondo come il nostro, possa far innamorare. Ma purtroppo io qui ci vedo una fortissima debolezza, mascherato da un apparato di valori etici che difende con caparbia ostinazione.
Il suo altalenare fa pensare addirittura ad una sindrome da depressione bipolare.
Basti fare il confronto con Paolo, molto più lucido e razionale ed la sua aggressivtà  malcelata di accettare i suoi consigli.
Passionale, eppure risolto. Se dovessi fare una diagnosi, Paolo è la versione adulta di Albatros, che si rifiuta addirittura di elaborare le sue ferite e si aggrappa all'amore per una donna.
La fantomatica Diana, piuttosto rigorosa nei suoi passaggi mentali é però troppo fragile nel suo attaccamento ai valori familiari. Di lei non sappiamo molto però...se é la donna di albatros, soffre anche lei in qualche modo di una pericolosa forma di masochismo.
Il contorno dei protagonisti che intervengono nella storia appartengono a tipologie meno originali, ma a mio avviso più sane.
Un sincerio augurio a tutti voi, e comunque complimenti per il livello mai scadente del Forum
E' per me materia di studio umano e perciò utile ala mia professione.


----------



## Old grace (30 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Dal nick che utilizzi, devi essere veramente molto giovane. Attenta agli uomini come Albatros.
> Mi dispiace di essere una voce fuori dal coro, ma ciò che leggo non mi piace affatto.
> Viene trasformato in eroe un uomo che invece soffre di una fragilità estrema. Preda delle sue passioni in maniera adolescenziale;contraddittorio in tutti i suoi passaggi; egocentrico in maniera pericolosa: parla quasi solo di sè,ed accetta il confronto solo quando questo è a suo favore. Questi sono i segnali, affascinanti, ma malati, di una personalità incapace di gestire una forte emotività e che si fa vanto di questo, giustificandola come caratterialità.
> Posso capire che tanto romanticismo, in un mondo come il nostro, possa far innamorare. Ma purtroppo io qui ci vedo una fortissima debolezza, mascherato da un apparato di valori etici che difende con caparbia ostinazione.
> ...


non so che pensare del fatto che siamo materia di studio umano utile alla tua professione. grazie comunque per i complimenti.


----------



## Non registrato (30 Gennaio 2007)

*Grace*

Non voleva essere irriverente. Questo Forum è semplicemente una lente di ingrandimento.
Le storie che scrivete, seppure esagerate (in alcuni passaggi è evidentissimo), seppure false, sono lo specchio di pulsioni di una umanità al cui studio io mi sono da tempo consacrato con amore, e non con disprezzo.
Non vi guardo come insetti, ma come uomini, come me. Ognuno è diverso, non semplifico e non vi faccio rientrare in categorie o statistiche. Vi leggo.
E non ho bisogno nè di pubblicità, nè di clienti , ne ho a sufficienza.

A.


----------



## Old grace (30 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Non voleva essere irriverente. Questo Forum è semplicemente una lente di ingrandimento.
> Le storie che scrivete, seppure esagerate (in alcuni passaggi è evidentissimo), seppure false, sono lo specchio di pulsioni di una umanità al cui studio io mi sono da tempo consacrato con amore, e non con disprezzo.
> Non vi guardo come insetti, ma come uomini, come me. Ognuno è diverso, non semplifico e non vi faccio rientrare in categorie o statistiche. Vi leggo.
> E non ho bisogno nè di pubblicità, nè di clienti , ne ho a sufficienza.
> ...


 
non ho mai pensato che tu fossi in malafede (pubblicità, clienti, ecc.). mi chiedevo solo quale effetto abbia su di me questo tuo sguardo. sai, sono alquanto introspettiva (ma qualche passetto prima della nevrosi).
sono sicura che non fai *statistiche*, lo capisco dalle parole che usi ...
piuttosto, sarebbe interessante se tu ci restituissi ogni tanto i risultati delle tue (ops) analisi.
sull'esagerazione delle storie, non ci giurerei, sai? e comunque questo è uno strumento narrativo, in cui si narra adoperando il proprio punto di vista  - spesso radicato in un nervo scoperto - mica si fa cronaca!! 
rimani dunque con noi, ti offro un the verde.


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2007)

*N.R.*

Non trovo nulla da eccepire sul fatto che possiamo essere materia di confronto, di studio o di valutazione, già l'essere annoverati fra i "credibili" per il taglio del nostro dialogo é un incentivo a restare su questa traccia.
Non saprei se i post rispondano tutti a verità o siano anche la proiezione di quello che è più nell'immagine di quello che sentono che nel sentire stesso, ma chissà che le risposte date a queste domande non siano in qualche modo il giusto tampone ad un pensiero troppo sciolto.
In ogni caso poichè questo forum è nato indipendente, autosostenuto e senza sponsor, pubblicità o altro, e sappiamo di attacchi diretti al nostro nome da siti di spamming, resta evidente che devono considerarci un bel traino per le visite numerosissime che ci vengono segnalate.
Non abbiamo altro interesse che il forum come elemento di dialogo in sè e chi entra di solito resta. In questo tempo di comunicazione totale, mi pare di essere tornata alla incomunicabilità reale degli "Indifferenti"......... qui accade di riuscire a parlare di sè, forse con meno soggezione o freni che con un valido terapeuta o un amico reale di cui si teme forse il giudizio, e perfino le iperbole o le fantasie diventano corpo unico con queste personalità che parlano di sè e per sè in frangenti tanto scuassanti come un tradimento.
E' sempre un piacere avere nuovi lettori, non importa quale sia il motivo o la qualifica che li porta fra noi.
Buon lavoro e cordialità
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (30 Gennaio 2007)

*Grace*



grace ha detto:


> non ho mai pensato che tu fossi in malafede (pubblicità, clienti, ecc.). mi chiedevo solo quale effetto abbia su di me questo tuo sguardo. sai, sono alquanto introspettiva (ma qualche passetto prima della nevrosi).
> sono sicura che non fai *statistiche*, lo capisco dalle parole che usi ...
> piuttosto, sarebbe interessante se tu ci restituissi ogni tanto i risultati delle tue (ops) analisi.
> sull'esagerazione delle storie, non ci giurerei, sai? e comunque questo è uno strumento narrativo, in cui si narra adoperando il proprio punto di vista  - spesso radicato in un nervo scoperto - mica si fa cronaca!!
> rimani dunque con noi, ti offro un the verde.


Non parlavo di esagerazione delle storie in malafede. Ma di una sorta di amplificazione. E' frequente, e lo dico per esperienza, che chi si racconta, tenda inconsapevolmente ad accentuare determinati stati di animo, in un modo o nell'altro. C'è chi trova prova compiacimento nel permanere nel proprio stato di disperazione, senza rendersene conto, oppure esaspera in questa sede, stati di animo che sono fortunatamente passeggieri. C'è chi sottolinea all'inverosimile l'intensità di certe passioni nel desiderio inconscio di attirare l'attenzione.
I miei non sono giudizi di merito, il mio mestiere non li consente, ma semplici constatazioni. Io ascolto, non giudico. Ma è anche nell'amplificazione della descrizione dei sentimenti, che si comprende meglio la persona che si racconta ed il perchè lo fa.
C'è anche probabilmente chi racconta qualcosa di falso, ciò che mi interessa  è capire perchè lo fa.
Non tutti i miei pazienti vengono nel mio studio a narrare il vero. Spesso inventano di sana pianta. io me ne accorgo, ma li lascio fare. Anche l'invenzione ha un significato, occorre capire quale.
Accetto con piacere il the verde, ma non mi permetterò diagnosi. State tranquilli! Sono intervenuto solo nel caso di Albatros, per i motivi sopraddetti. Ritengo che susciti eccessiva ammirazione e venga preso a modello uno stile di vita che miete vittime. Non interverrò oltre.
A.


----------



## Old grace (30 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Non parlavo di esagerazione delle storie in malafede. Ma di una sorta di amplificazione. E' frequente, e lo dico per esperienza, che chi si racconta, tenda inconsapevolmente ad accentuare determinati stati di animo, in un modo o nell'altro. C'è chi trova prova compiacimento nel permanere nel proprio stato di disperazione, senza rendersene conto, oppure esaspera in questa sede, stati di animo che sono fortunatamente passeggieri. C'è chi sottolinea all'inverosimile l'intensità di certe passioni nel desiderio inconscio di attirare l'attenzione.
> I miei non sono giudizi di merito, il mio mestiere non li consente, ma semplici constatazioni. Io ascolto, non giudico. Ma è anche nell'amplificazione della descrizione dei sentimenti, che si comprende meglio la persona che si racconta ed il perchè lo fa.
> C'è anche probabilmente chi racconta qualcosa di falso, ciò che mi interessa è capire perchè lo fa.
> Non tutti i miei pazienti vengono nel mio studio a narrare il vero. Spesso inventano di sana pianta. io me ne accorgo, ma li lascio fare. Anche l'invenzione ha un significato, occorre capire quale.
> ...


mi dispiace che non interverrai oltre, l'avevo sperato. posso invitarti a farlo? potremmo discutere, per esempio, di cosa sia la verità, e se la verità risieda proprio in quella bugia necessaria, in quella amplificazione voluta. la verità di noi umani è per sua natura impregnata di emozioni, e tuttavia così pura. ma questo è il tuo mestiere, la tua passione. 

con stima, grace


----------



## Bruja (30 Gennaio 2007)

*A.*

Non so se mi leggerai, ma desidero dirti una cosa che credo potrà risvegliare un qualche interesse. Anche a me ha fatto piacere il tuo intervento ma non perchè sei un terapeuta o perchè hai portato il tuo contributo ma per come ho visto l'evolversi delle risposte che hai suscitato. 
Ci sono cose che hai detto molto forti e quasi impietose, e lo dico nel miglior senso possibile (la pietà cronicizza i malesseri) che una volta saputo chi eri ci hanno fatto riflettere, se le avesse dette uno qualunque non declinandosi sarebbe stato tacciato da saccente e giudicante.
Ecco questo è un piccolo contributo di franchezza e trasparenza al tuo intervento e, ci sono passaggi dei tuoi post che condivido ma non adotto solo perchè, alla fine, chi fa una scelta e la esterna vuole conversare e sentire opinioni non giudizi che potrebbero essere contestati non avendo titoli di merito per sostenerli.  Ci si risolve quindi di dire le stesse cose in più tempo, con toni e parole pacate e nel rispetto, specie se sono in stato di sofferenza voluto o indotto, della loro sensibilità a nervi scoperti.
Non insisto affinchè tu resti e ci legga, non sei tipo a cui serva chiederlo, il forum è aperto e, come sei entrato, puoi tornare a piacer tuo.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (30 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

Grazie. Continuerò a leggervi .
Ma questo è un forum, un salotto di amici che conversano, i miei interventi potrebbero essere svianti. Io poi non intendevo fre diagnosi, non è così che funziona...ma esprimere un parere impietoso per far riflettere.
Chiunque di voi dovrebbe e potrebbe farlo.
A.
Buona conversazione!


----------



## Non registrato (30 Gennaio 2007)

*aggiungo*

Sono praticamente certo, che chi dovrebbere riflettere su ciò che ho detto, non lo farà assolutamente. E me ne dispiace.
Sono convinto che Stefano, debba lasciar perdere i suoi voli, curare le profonde ferite che la fine del suo matrimonio gli ha inferto e che sono evidentissime, e se gli è possibile non lanciarsi per il momento in avventure amorose. In questo momento ricercherà una donna molto simile a quella che lo ha fatto soffrire e di ripercorrere lo stesso doloroso percorso. In questo momento egli è convinto che l'amore sia sofferenza, che vivere intensamente sia cercarsi dele difficoltà. Ricadrà nel medesimo circolo vizioso, convincendo tutti e convincendo se stesso, che il soffrire gli è inevitabile, perdendo ogni occasione di allacciare una relazione che lo soddisfi a pieno.
Dovrebbe seguire l'esempio di Paolo, i cui interventi erano apprezzabilissimi. Non è necessario forse un terapeuta (sebbene io lo ritenga utile), ma sicuramente fermarsi a riflettere.
Temo che lui non mi ascolterà affatto, ma gli altri forse smetteranno di considerarlo un eroe e di ritenere forte un atteggiamento che è assolutamente imbelle.
A.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Mi permetto...*

..un piccolo commento alla tua sottolineatura (il tu è d'obbligo in un salotto di amici, giusto?) di certe esasperazioni degli stati d'animo o delle sensazioni.

Mi par naturale, visto che in fondo ciò che porta molti degli utenti ad intervenire è proprio la necessità di sfogarsi, di impedire che la pressione raggiunga livelli di guardia eccessivi.

Molti utenti, che passato il momento di profonda crisi che li aveva portati qua, son poi divenuti frequentatori assidui, rileggendosi a distanza di tempo son riusciti anche ad ironizzare su quello che avevano scritto, non riconoscendosi così "stravolti" come in quei momenti.

Il forum, grazie forse all'anonimato o alla distanza posta dal mezzo informatico, consente di spogliarsi da quegli orpelli che naturalmente poniamo a difesa del nostro io più intimo quando ci troviamo in presenza di altri, fossero anche amici intimi o terapeuti.

Personalmente trovo molta sincerità e spontaneità in quello che viene postato.

Laddove vi siano prosopopea o mistificazione delle situazioni, gli altri utenti han spesso in breve tempo fatto emergere le contraddizioni degli autori.

Se vorrai ancora intervenire, sarai senz'altro il benvenuto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Gennaio 2007)

Era molto tempo che non entravo in questo thread che ormai si era fossilizzato su alcuni temi un po' fritti, sembrava ormai che si giocasse ad entrare nel guinness come ti THREAD più "postato" e più letto.

Decisamente mi sono perso un bel po' di interventi succosi ed interessanti.

Non commetterò più questo errore di superficialità.........


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

_Devo ammettere che non mi sono letta tutte le 40 pagine di questa discussione, ho letto all'inizio un bel po', e qualche intervento sporadico fino alla conclusione dei fatti._
_il mio era un giudizio d'insieme, non un'analisi critica probabilmente, ma a parte tutto credo che una delusione d'amore grande come il fallimento di un matrimonio in cui si credeva, possa portare anche ad esasperare i racconti, e a far emergere una "voglia di rivalsa" più che la necessità di curarsi le ferite, che sarebbe in realtà la prima cosa da fare. _
_Non ho ancora 25 anni in effetti, e spesso straparlo, il mio intervento in questi post nasce dalle mie storielle passate, non confrontabili coi disagi di chi è sposato/ divorziato/tradito/amante, e da quel che ho visto in casa, vivendo queste cose come figlia, perciò è possibile che le mie percezioni siani diverse da quelle degli altri (avevo 16 anni quando i miei si sono separati)._
_Insomma..non è facile essere lucidi e riuscire veramente a rimettersi in piedi da subito, non giudico l'intervento di A., e non ne sono infastidita, però forse è un po'... drastico? categorico? affrettato? non trovo la parola giusta.._
_non fraintendermi A., non voglio tacciare nessuno di superbia, nè dire che hai sbagliato qualcosa nella tua analisi, voglio solo dire che.. dipende no? dipende da tante cose, qui in questo forum ci sono gli sfoghi di persone ferite, e c'è il supporto di chi ha cominciato un percorso di risalita, non credo sia strano leggere storie ingigantite dall'animo delle persone, io stessa ieri avrei preso il muro a testate per una cosa di poco conto, e a forza di star qui ora dopo ora, di parlarne con questi simpatici sconosciuti, dopo aver comunicato col mio ragazzo, mi sento un pochino più forte e fiduciosa. _
_Ognuno ha i suoi crucci e ognuno ha i suoi tempi, e c'è chi deve davvero tirare testate (o cornate) contro il muro a ripetizione, prima di riuscire ad imboccare la strada migliore per sè..e non è detto che sia immaturo infantile o depresso, magari è soltanto lento a metabolizzare._

_Concludendo: A. per la verità non ti ho risposto subito perchè l'idea di un osservatore mi ha inizialmente innervosita.. ma non nel senso che mi sono arrabbiata, è che mi sono sentita un po' a disagio. Ripensandoci e leggendo quanto hai scritto non ho problemi, e credo che anche tu possa dare il tuo contributo qui, come tutti noi, ognuno per quel che può dare. torna a trovarci._

_Nutella  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old trudi (31 Gennaio 2007)

*troppo clamore ?*

un miliardo di interventi ,sempre più organizzati e specialistici ,nn vorrei essere nei panni di Stefano ,amato ,analizzato ,messo sotto la lente di ingrandimento,ha solo usato il forum come camera di decompressione per urlare ,forse un pò enfaticamente il suo amore ,la sua tristezza,ben lo capisce chi ,tra chi legge ,ha vissuto la stessa situazione;ha vissuto momenti tragici ,devastanti,depresso e sconfortato ,poi è riuscito ad uscirne ,innamorandosi ,e soprattutto ritrovando se stesso ..ci ha raccontato come ha ritrovato la gioia di vivere ,le sue bambine e come ha risolto i suoi problemi pratici:
e ora forse nn ritorna più qui ,al centro com'è di mille attenzioni..anche lo psicanalista o psicologo che lo invita ad una rielaborazione del lutto ..e se lui lo stesse già rielaborando ? e se lui si sentisse oppresso da tutta questa attenzione ? ormai sappiamo come si èconclusa la sua difficile parabola ,la sua purtropppo banale storia di abbandono ,comune a tanti ,a moltissimi almeno anche sulle altre pagine ,io gli auguro tutto il bene possibile ,se lo merita ,ed un pò di quiete ,lontano dalla pazza folla ,dallo sguardo da entomologo di chi legge ..avevo risposto ad Albatros un anno fa circa dicendogli di essere più pacato ,più lineare ... le sue parole mi stupivano ed affascinavano insieme,un pò troppo .troppo intense ,sempre, belle in un eroe romantico ,foscoliane ..ma che fardello vivere tutte queste emozioni ..
nn è che ora tutto si riduce a pura curiosità ,che questa discussione si sta trasformando in un reality con tanto di "grande fratello"..visto che il confessionale c'è ..
io odio il grande fratello ,televisivo intendo ,lì tutto falso ,precostituito ,guidato ,alla caccia di notorietà facile ,qui spero diverso,si entra ,rubo le parole a Stefano ,in punta di piedi .. forse per cercare sè stessi attraverso gli altri..
ovvio leggere che qui chi scrive urla ,amplifica ,permane vittimisticamente o si compiace del proprio dolore ..è questa la funzione del forum..no..l'ha sottolinaeto spesse volte Bruja, per me è una coperta di Linus ,giuro nn direi mai a nessuno ,nella mia reale realtà ,quello che racconto qui ,ma serve alla fine ..anche se taluni mi sembrano un pò dipendenti.. nn è che lo sto divenendo anch'io?Gira e rgira questo è la discussione più interessante ..per tutto ma soprattuto per Stefano

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ,un suggerimento però , lasciamolo che viva la sua vita ,com'è , senza aggredirlo e sezionarlo ..scappo al lavoro ..un abbracio


----------



## Verena67 (31 Gennaio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> mi dispiace che non interverrai oltre, l'avevo sperato. posso invitarti a farlo? potremmo discutere, per esempio, di cosa sia la verità, e se la verità risieda proprio in quella bugia necessaria, in quella amplificazione voluta. la verità di noi umani è per sua natura impregnata di emozioni, e tuttavia così pura. ma questo è il tuo mestiere, la tua passione.
> 
> con stima, grace


 
Poi, sai, bisogna intendersi sul "Passeggero".
Io vivo da 15 mesi una vicenda che mi sembra tutto fuorché passeggera, sebbene priva di conseguenze pratiche, in quanto ha innestato una serie di reazioni emotive a catena che mi hanno cambiata profondamente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Andiamoci piano con il ridimensionare i sentimenti! (altrui), e non mi riferisco solo all'amore, ma al senso di sé, alla colpa, alla vergogna, alle proclamazioni di indipendenza mentale ed emotiva, alla sofferenza, etc.

Baci!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Mi dispiace di essere una voce fuori dal coro, ma ciò che leggo non mi piace affatto.
> Viene trasformato in eroe un uomo che invece soffre di una fragilità estrema. Preda delle sue passioni in maniera adolescenziale;contraddittorio in tutti i suoi passaggi; egocentrico in maniera pericolosa: parla quasi solo di sè,ed accetta il confronto solo quando questo è a suo favore. Questi sono i segnali, affascinanti, ma malati, di una personalità incapace di gestire una forte emotività e che si fa vanto di questo, giustificandola come caratterialità.
> Posso capire che tanto romanticismo, in un mondo come il nostro, possa far innamorare. Ma purtroppo io qui ci vedo una fortissima debolezza, mascherato da un apparato di valori etici che difende con caparbia ostinazione.
> Il suo altalenare fa pensare addirittura ad una sindrome da depressione bipolare.


A tacere di Stefano, questo che hai tracciato su è il ritratto del mio ex amante 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  L'avevo detto io che era affetto da bipolarismo e narcisismo!!!
BACI!


----------



## La Lupa (31 Gennaio 2007)

Dottore!!!!!
Stia qui, non se ne vada!!!!!

Mi visiti la prego!
Sono grave eh? eh?







Io glieli do i giudizi impietosi, ma loro poi mi dicono che sono cattiva.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che faccio? Continuo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







ah.... 'giorno gente... qua butta benissimo.


----------



## Non registrato (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Per tutti*

Ho gettato un sasso nello stagno..e tutti vi sentite chiamati in causa, ad eccezione dell'unico che dovrebbe!
Peccato essere stato frainteso. Se avessi voluto fare diagnosi, avrei utilizzato ben altra terminologia, e nessuno di voi se ne sarebbe accorto! Avrei fatto un'analisi talmente dettagliata da lasciarvi stupiti... è il mio mestiere da anni! 
Non ho semplificato proprio nulla, e non sottovaluto ciò che scrivete. Altrimenti non vi leggerei.

occasione perduta...l'unica ad aver capito il significato del mio intervento é Bruja.

Buona giornata a tutti!

A.


----------



## La Lupa (31 Gennaio 2007)

Miiiii... un'altro con il senso dell'umorismo alle stelle, eh?

Comunque, il chiamato in causa, se ti fosse sfuggito... è, appunto, morto.


(psssss... in un orecchio... vai a vedere la data dei primi post  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )

Buona giornata pure a te!

B.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*trudi*

Cara trudi credo che Stefano, tutto sommato possa trarre beneficio da questa piccola querelle che è nata fortuitamente.
Nessuno lo ha crocifisso, abbiamo sentito pareri diversi, uno di "un addetto ai lavori" con le risposte conseguenti di chi ha voluto intervenire.
Questo forum è e resta un salotto virtuale in cui c'è un po' il clima di protezionismo per le persone che entrano, le si ascolta, le si coccola e le si danno pareri, amichevoli, non sentenze, solo pareri ed opinioni con la libertà dell'interessato/a di farne l'uso che più è consono al suo sentire.
Per assurdo se potessi fare una parafrasi qui è come se vigesse una specie di segreto professionale fra noi, che permette alle persone di parlare a ruota libera certe che il nick in un senso e la nostra mancanza di divulgazione fatto salco il ragionarne insieme sia una specie di "camera di riflessione e di valutazione" ad uso e consume del protagonista della vicenda.
Non a tutti l'ho detto ma questa è la sede giusta; più volte questo forum è stato interpellato per rilasciare interviste o per intervenire in stazioni radio o televisive neppure tanto piccole.............. si è sempre rifiutato perchè si vuole che questo luogo sia e resti quello che è e non cambi più di tanto con una specie ci smania di "stare al passo" che snatura spesso ciò che era bene restasse tale. Non si tratta di conservatorismo ma di identificazione stabile di un punto di riferimento.  La redazione non avrebbe mai accettato di rilasciare interviste sui casi trattati nel forum o sull'evoluzione che ne è derivata. Per questo esistono gli specialisti e, sarà un'idea peregrina, ma noi ci conosciamo con il nick e siamo amici con il nick.............per come abbiamo impostato il forum raccontare i fatti di qualcuno sarebbe stato davvero spiacevole. Il nick protegge dall'esterno, ma fra noi è identificazione e riferimento di persona, e quello che viene scritto, poichè può essere letto da chi entra linvberamente, pareva indelicato divulgarlo a scopo pubblicitario o altro. Nè interessava l'eventuale emolumento che ne potesse derivare.
Il nostro punto di merito è essere autonomi, senza sponsor, senza pubblicità, almeno ffin che si potrà reggere, e lasciare che questo sito, sia nel suo genere, una piccola nicchia particolare nel mondo dei siti............
Natuiralemnte faremo errori, pasticci, avremo ripensamenti e magari pentimenti, ci confronteremo e bisticceremo, ma se è vero che siamo in un sito virtuale, mai come qui mi pare di essere in un ambiente reale con gente quasi palpabile.
E se una persona che ha esperienza e preparazione terapeutica viene qui e ci legge, non c'è da sentirsi insetti sotto la lente dell'entomologo, ma esempi che in fondo hanno stimolato curiosità.............e la curiosità, anche se semvrerò retorica, è il motore delle pulsioni e delle sensazioni umane.
Buona giornata a te trudi ed a tutti gli amici
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Dott.A*

Caro dottore, il suo interesse mi lusinga...non mi sento affatto offesa.
Ho letto la sua analisi con grande attenzione...gli spunti di riflessione non sono mai abbastanza!
Mi ha definito fragile e masochista. E' assolutamente azzeccato, anche se non arrivo credo alla nevrosi. Sono più consapevole di quanto possa apparire da quel poco che ho scritto.
Per tutti gli amici che difendono i presunti protagonisti di questo tormentone romantico : tranquilli ! Almeno per quanto riguarda me.. la vita continua come sempre.
Se si scrive su internet, si è disposti alla critica, anche feroce, e non si può invocare la privacy!

Saluti a tutti. Diana


----------



## Verena67 (31 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Se avessi voluto fare diagnosi, avrei utilizzato ben altra terminologia, e nessuno di voi se ne sarebbe accorto! Avrei fatto un'analisi talmente dettagliata da lasciarvi stupiti... è il mio mestiere da anni!
> A.


 
L'arroganza fa parte del bagaglio classico del terapeuta? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (31 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Non parlavo di esagerazione delle storie in malafede. Ma di una sorta di amplificazione. E' frequente, e lo dico per esperienza, che chi si racconta, tenda inconsapevolmente ad accentuare determinati stati di animo, in un modo o nell'altro. C'è chi trova prova compiacimento nel permanere nel proprio stato di disperazione, senza rendersene conto, oppure esaspera in questa sede, stati di animo che sono fortunatamente passeggieri. C'è chi sottolinea all'inverosimile l'intensità di certe passioni nel desiderio inconscio di attirare l'attenzione.
> I miei non sono giudizi di merito, il mio mestiere non li consente, ma semplici constatazioni. Io ascolto, non giudico. Ma è anche nell'amplificazione della descrizione dei sentimenti, che si comprende meglio la persona che si racconta ed il perchè lo fa.
> C'è anche probabilmente chi racconta qualcosa di falso, ciò che mi interessa è capire perchè lo fa.
> Non tutti i miei pazienti vengono nel mio studio a narrare il vero. Spesso inventano di sana pianta. io me ne accorgo, ma li lascio fare. Anche l'invenzione ha un significato, occorre capire quale.
> ...


interessante, davvero l'opinione di chi ha studiato queste cose.  ci trovo del vero. io stesso, rileggendo alcuni post da me inviati, trovo alcune venature che aiutano me stesso a "sentire meglio" lasofferenza è come se raccontarsi con enfasi e passione per me avesse un effetto catartico. faccio tutt'altro mestiere e non ho mai letto nulla a riguardo ma ho sempre sentito parlare di un'elaborazione necessaria di queste situazioni - qualcuno dice equiparabili ai lutti - e sviscerarne tutti gli aspetti secondo me aiuta questa elaborazione. certo non credo sia facile trovare uno "spaccato" come questo. e credo sia percepibile per tutti che il dolore, la passione e i sentimenti che vengono raccontati siano genuini - al di là della modalità di rappresentazione o di racconto - si percepisce se c'è sofferenza vera, passeggera ovvero semplice "fastidio" per una situazione che non si vorrebbe vivere. tante analisi però e tanti racconti nella loro semplicità sono veramente rappresentativi della grandiosità\miseria umana. non sono nessuno per parlare di queste cose ma - come innanzi ad una bellissima opera d'arte mi limito a goderne guardandola anche se non conosco la storia dell'arte ad essa relativa.
E' uno scambio emozionante - con tutti Voi -. 

Un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Dott. A.*

_Dottore te la prendi troppo._
_io personalmente ho soltanto trovato un po' forti e affrettate le tue affermazioni, tutto qui, ma forse si tratta solo di tempi e della scelta terminologica. ho amici che vanno in terapia, il ragazzo che studia psicologia, e un'amica di famiglia psicologa, e in tutti i casi saputo che il lavoro da fare è lungo,per entrambe le parti (terapeuta e persona sotto terapia), raramente immediato. insomma io non voglio dire che tu non sia un professionista, e sono certa che il tuo mestiere lo fai con passione (non saresti qui sennò a fare gli straordinari!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ) ma su di un forum via internet la comunicazione cambia. mancano gesti, toni di voce, manca il contatto fisico, lo sguardo, e non siamo soli, in un certo senso è un teatro dove tutti siamo al contempo spettatori e protagonisti. sicuro sicuro della tua analisi, tenendo conto di questo diverso modo di comunicare il disagio rispetto ai tuoi pazienti?! _
_noi tutti esprimiamo opinioni, possono essere sbagliate, ma non credo ci sia niente di male. non te la prendere, il tuo intervento è interessante e il tuo star qui comprensibile, ma a volte, specie se fai questo mestiere da molti anni, internet può risultare un campo minato anche per uno specialista. _

_ps= provare per credere, internet a volte sbalestra non poco, ho contatti messenger spaventosamente spaventosi.. e i peggiori sono under 18 o over 50.. _


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Otella*

Un consiglio solo da amica fraterna, gli "under" e gli "over" evitali di solito compensano òle loro carenze proprio con gli incontri ed i contatti sul web............ e siccome sono in malafede, chi ci rimette, non tanto in solido, ma anche solo il tempo prezioso che nessuno ti renderà, sei tu!
Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

_Bru, tranquilla, se c'è una cosa che ho imparato a gestire negli ultimi 5 anni è internet. non cerco uomini, non cerco amici, non cerco emozioni._
_per me msn è un'appendice che mi serve quando gioco di ruolo (mia passione), e il rapporto che instauro è di simpatia, mai di intimità. non ne sono dipendente (anche se a 18 anni ho rischiato), e per quando riguarda gli over e gli under, provo solo a dar loro qualche dritta per uscire dal tunnel.. ma gli over non capiscono spesso che internet è una barca diversa, e gli under.. gli under non vogliono semplicemente uscirne, le paturnie già pompate dai 16 anni di età si ingigantiscono, si soffre di più, ci si strugge meglio, si è più sfortunati e incompresi. è più figo._
_è routine ormai.. però ciò non toglie che siano esperienze che ti fanno spegnere il pc con un'espressione di .."BAH!" scritto a caratteri cubitali su tutta la faccia._


----------



## Non registrato (31 Gennaio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> _Dottore te la prendi troppo._
> _io personalmente ho soltanto trovato un po' forti e affrettate le tue affermazioni, tutto qui, ma forse si tratta solo di tempi e della scelta terminologica. ho amici che vanno in terapia, il ragazzo che studia psicologia, e un'amica di famiglia psicologa, e in tutti i casi saputo che il lavoro da fare è lungo,per entrambe le parti (terapeuta e persona sotto terapia), raramente immediato. insomma io non voglio dire che tu non sia un professionista, e sono certa che il tuo mestiere lo fai con passione (non saresti qui sennò a fare gli straordinari!!
> 
> 
> ...


La facoltà di psicologia sforna individui senza veri sbocchi professionali.
A.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*A.*



Non registrato ha detto:


> La facoltà di psicologia sforna individui senza veri sbocchi professionali.
> A.


Sacrosantamente vero, e questo vale per altre facoltà quali giurisprudenza che non sforna sempre avvocati e medicina che fornisce medici da dimenticare..........
Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> La facoltà di psicologia sforna individui senza veri sbocchi professionali.
> A.


tutto qui?!


----------



## La Lupa (31 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> La facoltà di psicologia sforna individui senza veri sbocchi professionali.
> A.


Ah ah ah ... dai ... giochiamo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La psicologia sforna sbocchi professionali per individui senza vere facoltà.
B.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ... dai ... giochiamo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque se posso, questo signore è intervenuto nel forum, casualmente e in base a delle risposte ha declinato la sua professionalità ed ha fornito alcuni pareri; li abbiamo letti e li possiamo considerare come crediamo.  Non ci vedo però motivi di polemica o di battibecco, se non si ha interesse a quel che dice si può benissimo lasciare cadere l'argomento.
Bruja


p.s. Non voglio insegnare nulla a nessuno sia chiaro, ma tengo sempre presente per me una massima di Montesquieu:
"Quando si rincorre l'ésprit, si acchiappa la stupidità"


----------



## Non registrato (31 Gennaio 2007)

*terapeuta*

Lo psicoterapeuta però sforna pareri professionali piuttosto generici sulla base di ciò che ha letto distrattamente ,almeno così pare ,facendo diagnosi che fanno tremare i polsi ,chi scrive o legge qui  lo fa nell'anonimato penso e cerca una piazza in cui confrontarsi con i suoi problemi .
Non è detto che nella sua reale consistenza  non sia persona  assolutamente diversa ,una volta uscita dal tunnel della depressione occasionale,anzi  legata ad un ben preciso evento storico.
Forse son proprio le persone più controllate  a lasciarsi travolgere da questi deliranti monologhi in cui sviscerano le ragioni del proprio dolore ,della sofferenza che ingiustamente soffrono e che mai affronterebbero  all'interno di  relazioni affettive normali.
internet è anche questo :libertà di proporsi al di là degli schemi tradizionali di comunicazione ,senza barriere ,accumunati da identità o emotive o situazionali.
Perchè si capita qui?  perchè si è in qualche modo coinvolti in tali problematiche  o come soggetto o come oggetto di tradimento e di conseguenza si specificano le proprie ragioni con una libertà espressiva alquanto  insolita  nella quotidianità.
 E qui si accettano le critiche ,si  suppongono anche fraintendimenti più o meno  pesanti  senza che questo turbi .
Le relazioni  quotidiane proseguono nella loro routine positiva o negativa  e questo è uno spazio a sè stante in cui ci si confronta liberamente .
Non  credo che il diretto interessato ricomparirà  almeno io non so se lo farei è ormai troppo analizzato e controllato con malsana curiosità.
Non mi registro perchè la mia presenza è del tutto occasionale ma vi seguirò da lontano.
B.


----------



## La Lupa (31 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Comunque se posso, questo signore è intervenuto nel forum, casualmente e in base a delle risposte ha declinato la sua professionalità ed ha fornito alcuni pareri; li abbiamo letti e li possiamo considerare come crediamo. Non ci vedo però motivi di polemica o di battibecco, se non si ha interesse a quel che dice si può benissimo lasciare cadere l'argomento.
> Bruja
> 
> 
> ...


A ciascuno in base alle sue capacità, a ciascuno secondo il suo bisogno.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*B.*

Sia come sia, qui ognuno entra ed esce come desidera, e se nel frattempo cambia casacca esistenziale, potrebbe anche essere un bene. 
In fondo quel che conta non è l'onestà o la frode (in senso autoingannevole) con cui ci si presenta ma tutto ciò che ne deriva.
Dialogho, monologhi, discussioni, sono sempre idee, spunti, riflessioni e se qualcuno ha in sè il coraggio esibito o la viltà coperta, fa lo stesso perchè è anche questa una forma di libertà di essere che permettere di confrontarsi con gli altri.
L'alternativa è la terapia non sempre accettata o il dialogo negato nei rapporti reali in cui ad amici, parenti e conoscenti non viene riconosciuta sufficiente estraneità e neutralità, o le elucubrazioni in solitudine.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (31 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'alternativa è la terapia non sempre accettata o il dialogo negato nei rapporti reali in cui ad amici, parenti e conoscenti non viene riconosciuta sufficiente estraneità e neutralità, o le elucubrazioni in solitudine.
> Bruja


Sì, su questo concordo.
Per me è difficilissimo da comprendere, ma so bene che c'è un sacco di gente che ha le difficoltà che tu hai descritto.

Per questo farei bene a mettermi nell'angolino off-topic a dire le mie vaccate e lasciar parlare voi di cose serie.
A volte però mi scappa proprio la tastiera...

Ad ogni modo, calando il livello delle citazioni... ridendo e scherzando si dice la verità.

Ognuno ha il proprio approccio alle cose.
Io, anche quando scrivo quella che può apparire la più grossa stronzata, esprimo il mio pensiero.

Ops! A proposito... ma A. è diventato B?
Ma allora il B del tuo post non ero io... mmm... ma io non posso firmarmi C, perchè sono proprio B!

E con questo, vi lascio.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*La Lupa*

Purchè prometti di non fare confusioni con l'alfabeto........ abbiamo già i nostri dubbi, non scombinarci le nostre certezze  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Comunque se posso, questo signore è intervenuto nel forum, casualmente e in base a delle risposte ha declinato la sua professionalità ed ha fornito alcuni pareri; li abbiamo letti e li possiamo considerare come crediamo. Non ci vedo però motivi di polemica o di battibecco, se non si ha interesse a quel che dice si può benissimo lasciare cadere l'argomento.
> Bruja
> 
> 
> ...


io personalmente l'interesse l'ho mostrato, ho domandato, ho espresso un parere sul suo intervento.
mi vedo rispondere: 

"La facoltà di psicologia sforna individui senza veri sbocchi professionali.
A."

posso considerarmi delusa?! delusa perchè poteva scrivere "non concordo con ciò che hai detto" e spiegarmi i motivi, invece che uscirsene con quella frase che potrei interpretare in vari modi. delusa perchè non c'è dialogo, ci osserva come materia di studio, per interesse per passione, per qualsiasi cosa sia, ma si pone al di sopra, scrivendo pareri scaturiti da una sua analisi, sui quali nessuno di noi può metter bocca. gli dico che forse è stato un po' fortino? "la facoltà di psicologia sforna individui senza veri sbocchi professionali". gli dico che forse è stato secondo me un po' affrettato? "La facoltà di psicologia sforna individui senza veri sbocchi professionali." Scrivo una riflessione sulla comunicazione via internet che, mi perdoni il terapeuta, ma se esercita la professione da tanto tanto tempo, se non è proprio fresco di laurea e figlio della tecnologia, forse non gli è proprio assolutamente cristallina come dinamiche. può dirmi di no, può spiegarmi cosa ne pensa, può farmi capire che in questo mondo ci bazzica dalla vita e la mia percezione è sbagliata, ma non rispondermi: "La facoltà di psicologia sforna individui senza veri sbocchi professionali."
Forse hai ragione tu Bruja, mostrare interesse e voglia di dialogo non ha portato a niente, meglio lasciar cadere la cosa.
Grazie per l'intervento A., ti auguro una buona giornata.


----------



## Old Albatros (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Devitializziamo?*

Con dispiacere ho avuto la sensazione che dentro questo thread si stiano accumulando alcuni ingredienti troppo simili a quelli usati per confezionare il peggio della televisione di oggi. Per questi motivi l'ho devitalizzato sterilizzato


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

Credo che il buon senso sia abbastanza presente in me e ti dico, nonostante allarmismi, telefonate ed altre notizie da gossip che si sta facenfpo "Molto rumore per mulla"...........
Se una persona, con o senza estremi professionali dice una cosa, è una cosa....... e conta per uno!  Qui non ci sono differenze di dignità di opinione, ecco perchè credo che qualunque cosa si dica, se non è offensiva o lesiva in senso di mancanza di rispetto va cista letta e collocata fra le opinioni, e grazie al cielo, esistono i contrasti che evitano l'opmologazione del pensiero.
Ho piacere di leggerti così intenso e pieno di temperamento, i percorsi di ofngni persona che ha avuto disagi esistenziali sono faticosi, ma ciò che conta è affrontarli con voglia e coerenza.
Se quello che è stato scritto qui ha degli spunti li analizzerai con chi ti sembrerà opportuno, quanto alle reaqioni, sono nella norma..............
Abbiamo proprio ora una diatriba sul avvertire o meno una persona che sta sposando un traditore, e se l'etica consiglierebbe l'astensione, il senso di giustizia suggerirebbe di dare una chance di scelta alla futura moglie che entra già da tradita in questo connubio.
Non dare troppo peso quindi ad una discussione casuale e rammenta che se le tante considerazioni espresse sono tritei, anche il tradimento è trito ma eterno ed è per lui che esiste il forum; quindi  leggi e considera il tutto con leggerezza e magari curiosità, senza contenziosi,  in fondo questa non è un'accademia ma un forum in cui si parla, si discute, ci si confronta e se le proprie idee le si considera salde, nulla e nessuno potrà farle traballare.
Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Bruja*

Che si stia facendo rumore per nulla lo penso anche io.


----------



## Old grace (31 Gennaio 2007)

*albatros*

sono molto contraria all'abitudine di 'patologizzare' le nostre reazioni alle batoste della vita. un'altra cosa sono i disturbi veri.

'depressione' quella di albatros nell'immediato? no, si chiama angoscia, disperazione, tristezza, malinconia, nostalgia del passato.

'mania' il suo risvegliarsi, il suo reagire? no, si chiama disperata vitalità, nervo scoperto, rabbia.

'egocentrismo, narcisismo' il suo parlare di sé e dal proprio punto di vista? senti, una ferita narcisistica l'ha pur subìta dalla moglie, e due mesi io glieli dò abbondantemente per elaborarla con la scrittura.

'patologizzare' le emozioni rende un pessimo servigio alla vita vera - che può essere splendida e brutale allo stesso tempo -  e a noi che la viviamo.  l'ho ripetuto spesso - e so anche di non essere capita su questo punto - ma trovo bellezza in queste smagliature e in queste epopee, in queste cadute e in questi voli. 

la parabola di albatros mi è quindi sin troppo familiare. non ho potuto mai  pensare perciò che stesse inventando o che  fosse malato, mai.  ho sempre pensato che fosse VIVISSIMO  (anche  quando si professava morto). 

essere VIVISSIMO è una virtù (in my humble opinion).

c'è una sapienza delle cose umane che nessuna facoltà universitaria può insegnarti. di questo avrei voluto discutere con A. (che però non criticherei troppo: qui ha solo concretamente mostrato i limiti di un certo sapere disciplinare).

vola albatros, e non metterti a leggere libri di patologia psichiatrica: non parlano di te!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (31 Gennaio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> sono molto contraria all'abitudine di 'patologizzare' le nostre reazioni alle batoste della vita. un'altra cosa sono i disturbi veri.
> 
> 'depressione' quella di albatros nell'immediato? no, si chiama angoscia, disperazione, tristezza, malinconia, nostalgia del passato.
> 
> ...


bello, molto bello

un caro saluto

bastardo dentro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Gennaio 2007)

*se così non fosse stato*



Albatros ha detto:


> ....Nel periodo di massimo dolore, effettivamente, passavo repentinamente, imprevedibilmente, tra diversi stati emotivi. (.............) Tuttavia, vorrei farti presente che queste mie oscillazioni hanno avuto un inizio preciso ed una fine altrettanto precisa. *E chiedo a tutti, qui, se quando hanno saputo di essere stati traditi dalla persona amata, sottolineo amata, non hanno passato fasi terribili di disperazione, alternate a fasi di lucidità (non certo di euforia).* Se nessuno ha passato questi stati, giuro che corro da uno psichiatra o psicologo. Magari potresti curarmi tu. Ti va? Io però ti avviso che non sono Briatore! Ma sono certo che lo faresti anche gratis, vero?
> (.....) *Qui c'è tanta serietà, simpatia, anche cazzeggio, e c'è del dolore. Dolore reale. Merita rispetto*. Forse, su questo, potresti sforzarti di riflettere un pò anche tu.
> Grazie.


Credo che sarebbe il caso di farsi curare qualora non si vivessero questi stati d'animo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Qui c'è tanto rispetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che sarebbe il caso di farsi curare qualora non si vivessero questi stati d'animo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io farei curare quelli che li hanno provocati e neppure se ne curano............
Mi sono sempre chiesta perchè questo sia il solo caso un cui non valgano le leggi della fisica........... chè è causa abbia l'effetto. Invece qui l'effetto è per conto terzi!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Albatros*

Io sdrammatizzerei . In fondo in questo Trhead c'è di tutto. Disperazione,amore disamore, rinascite, innamoramenti, battaglie legali... ognuno ha detto la sua.
L'opinione del Dott.A, chiamiamola così, va presa per ciò che è: un'opinione.
Di stupidata qui, e in altre parti del Forum ne ho lette (e scritte io stessa), molte. 
Non capisco perchè allarmarsi tanto. Anzi, benvenuta una voce fuori dal coro: io mi stavo annoiando!
Mi stupisce l'allarmamismo di tutti. Ma perchè bisogna andare sempre tutti d'accordo? Io personalmente tengo più conto delle opinioni scomode che di quelle comode. Detesto che mi si consoli e mi si compiaccia.Ho imparato molto di più da chi mi contradiceva che da coloro che mi adulavano.
Ma io ero così anche da ragazzina !
Per questo mi piace Bruja. Non mi dice quasi mai cio che voglio sentire..ma da lei ho imparato molto.
Per quanto riguarda Otella 82, calma piccola! Pensa a difendere la tua testolina, e non quella di Stefano o di Diana, che sono tutt'altro che degli sprovveduti!
E cerca di essere meno caustica con gli over, ti si mangiano in un boccone.
Per quanto riguarda gli psicologi (sparatemi pure addosso ma non mi riguarda), credo che siano figure professionali di scarso supporto.
Quando si hanno problemi gravi, serve un medico specializzato in psichiatria e/o neurologia. Conosco entrambi ( per il lavoro che faccio) e vi assicuro che uno non vale l'altro. E' vero che esistono anche i medici somari, ma per lo meno devono macinare più anni di studio per diventare tali. Ma qui usciamo fuori dal tema...forse è meglio! non se ne può più degli stessi argomenti!


----------



## Non registrato (31 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Io sdrammatizzerei . In fondo in questo Trhead c'è di tutto. Disperazione,amore disamore, rinascite, innamoramenti, battaglie legali... ognuno ha detto la sua.
> L'opinione del Dott.A, chiamiamola così, va presa per ciò che è: un'opinione.
> Di stupidata qui, e in altre parti del Forum ne ho lette (e scritte io stessa), molte.
> Non capisco perchè allarmarsi tanto. Anzi, benvenuta una voce fuori dal coro: io mi stavo annoiando!
> ...


Quella sopra è Iris


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Io sdrammatizzerei . In fondo in questo Trhead c'è di tutto. Disperazione,amore disamore, rinascite, innamoramenti, battaglie legali... ognuno ha detto la sua.
> L'opinione del Dott.A, chiamiamola così, va presa per ciò che è: un'opinione.
> Di stupidata qui, e in altre parti del Forum ne ho lette (e scritte io stessa), molte.
> Non capisco perchè allarmarsi tanto. Anzi, benvenuta una voce fuori dal coro: io mi stavo annoiando!
> ...


 
Cara Iris, ti rispondo che sei prevenuta, prevenuta perchè non ho nascosto di avere 24 anni. che poi, intendiamoci, ne ho 24, l'ho finito l'asilo.
non mi sono arrabbiata difendendo a spadatratta Albatros o Diana, e se tu ti fossi soffermata a leggere forse te ne saresti accorta. 
il "testolina" te lo potevi risparmiare, ma del resto si trovano ovunque persone che giudicano gli altri dall'età, forse ritenendo che per concetti come amore, rispetto, tradimento, sofferenza, ci voglia la patente degli ANTA, sennò non hanno che il valore di un capriccio.
Io ho chiesto, semplicemente, ho fatto una riflessione e ho chiesto risposte a questa persona, trattandola con garbo poi, e finendo col dire che l'essere liquidata in quel modo mi ha delusa. 


Vabbè, modifico per dire.. 
sono entrata in questo forum da poco, e anche se le corna sul capo ancora forse non le ho, diciamo che sono un tantinello emotiva e suscettibile. mi spiace se avessi interpretato male le tue parole, ho risposto di getto, ma mancando la comunicazione non verbale via internet, le interpretazioni da dare sono tante, e spesso l'umore fa il suo gioco.
Forse questo non è il mio posto, ma qualcosa mi ha tranquillizzato quando sono entrata qui, e forse posso riuscire a trovare le giuste domande grazie a voi per vivere la mia felicità in maniera totale, senza troppe paure. vorrei un rapporto paritario se possibile, non voglio sentirmi liquidare con "sorrisi bonari" di Tr@deUp, o con un "pat pat" sul capino, sennò vi ringrazio tutti e vi saluto.


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> _Quando si hanno problemi gravi_, serve un medico specializzato in psichiatria e/o neurologia. Conosco entrambi ( per il lavoro che faccio) e vi assicuro che uno non vale l'altro. E' vero che esistono anche i medici somari, ma per lo meno devono macinare più anni di studio per diventare tali. Ma qui usciamo fuori dal tema...forse è meglio! non se ne può più degli stessi argomenti!


Beh, se si è in presenza di problemi che richiedano l'utilizzo dei farmaci, sono d'accordo. Poi però sul fatto che gli psicologi siano di scarso supporto, la mia esperienza (familiare e di lavoro) è di gran lunga più positiva con gli psicologi che con gli psichiatri ecc.

Ad ogni modo, credo che l'intera categoria "psi" venga molto penalizzata dagli esempi televisivi che ha evocato anche Albatros.. sequenze di ovvietà, giudizi, perfino diagnosi date in base all'esperienza senza nemmeno aver parlato con il presunto paziente. Se non erro, Freud già ai primi del '900 si esprimeva in questi termini "lo psicanalista deve essere senza memoria e senza desiderio" alludendo al fatto che l'entrare nel campo del giudizio (per giunta moralistico) voleva dire essere fuori da un contesto scientifico. Mi pare che questo principio valga ancora oggi per molte correnti della psicologia e anche per la psichiatria.


----------



## Non registrato (31 Gennaio 2007)

*o meno male!*

Iris ci è riuscita ! abbiamo cambiato argomento. Io esprimevo la mia opinione. Ben contena di venire smentita
Per Otella, testolina, in romanesco, è affettuoso..non è un insulto.
E per vanità femminile ti dirò che ancora non ho raggiunto gli "anta"..ma non ne ho paura! Anzi, mi sono state preferite donne più vecchie di me! 
A sessanta anni farò faville!
Ma l'ironia non sapete neanche cosa é?E' quella che salva la testa, non i medici.
E qui potrei sciorinarvi i sacri testi... ma ve li risparmio!


----------



## Non registrato (31 Gennaio 2007)

*Anzi*

Sarei ben contenta di conoscere psicologi che lavorano bene! Le loro parcelle sono più basse di quelle degli psichiatri!
Io non sono prevenuta vesro i ventenni...perchè mai. Io di regola non sono prevenuta e tendo a fidarmi. Purtroppo.
E se proprio la devo directutta condivido il modo di vivere di albatros ( ma poi basta, non ne parlo più) , ma riconosco che vivere così è pericoloso! Lo so, perchè l'ho provato.


----------



## Non registrato (31 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Sarei ben contenta di conoscere psicologi che lavorano bene! Le loro parcelle sono più basse di quelle degli psichiatri!
> Io non sono prevenuta vesro i ventenni...perchè mai. Io di regola non sono prevenuta e tendo a fidarmi. Purtroppo.
> E se proprio la devo directutta condivido il modo di vivere di albatros ( ma poi basta, non ne parlo più) , ma riconosco che vivere così è pericoloso! Lo so, perchè l'ho provato.


Iris va a nanna. un bacione. Otella, guarda che mi stai simpatica.


----------



## Old grace (31 Gennaio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Cara Iris, ti rispondo che sei prevenuta, prevenuta perchè non ho nascosto di avere 24 anni. che poi, intendiamoci, ne ho 24, l'ho finito l'asilo.
> non mi sono arrabbiata difendendo a spadatratta Albatros o Diana, e se tu ti fossi soffermata a leggere forse te ne saresti accorta.
> il "testolina" te lo potevi risparmiare, ma del resto si trovano ovunque persone che giudicano gli altri dall'età, forse ritenendo che per concetti come amore, rispetto, tradimento, sofferenza, ci voglia la patente degli ANTA, sennò non hanno che il valore di un capriccio.
> Io ho chiesto, semplicemente, ho fatto una riflessione e ho chiesto risposte a questa persona, trattandola con garbo poi, e finendo col dire che l'essere liquidata in quel modo mi ha delusa.
> ...


certo otella che non sei una bambina, poi credo che ci siano altre 24/25enni nel forum, e io stessa non sono molto più vecchia di te. quindi relax you baby! 
conosco bene, per lavoro, la tua generazione (generazione, eheh) e siete molto più avanti di alcuni ANTA, per molti versi.

(lo so lo so, ho generalizzato, blabla blabla)


----------



## Old grace (31 Gennaio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> bello, molto bello
> 
> un caro saluto
> 
> bastardo dentro


un caro saluto a te, bd


----------



## Old Otella82 (31 Gennaio 2007)

_e io, che era inteso nel senso romanesco del termine, da cosa lo avrei dovuto dedurre?!_
_vorrei vedere se avessi dato di bischero a uno o di grullo a qualcuno, son sempre tutti pronti ad offendersi anche se glie lo dici in fiorentinaccio con la c aspirata (ma forse qualcuno veniva salvato da Pieraccioni o Benigni..)_

_vabbè Iris, ti avevo detto pure mi dispiace se ho interpretato male le tue parole, ma si vede che è preferibile tirare stilettate a gogo'._
_Non ho capito qual'era la necessità di cambiar discorso francamente, nessuno si stava prendendo a parolacce, e la noia di chi come te non gradisce può essere facilmente eliminata cambiando discussione.. ma che è successo oggi?! Tutti con l'ego di Superman modificato geneticamente.._

_la chiudo qui, tanto o sono io che non so scrivere o sei tu che hai problemi di lettura quando scrivo io._


----------



## Non registrato (3 Febbraio 2007)

Albatros ha detto:


> Stamane, sul presto, ho ricevuto la telefonata di una persona cara, la quale mi ha aggiornato sugli ultimi messaggi del forum. Io non passavo di qui da un pò e, visto che nella telefonata il racconto era lardellato da occhi indiscreti pseudo grande fratello, contributi esterni da pseudo Paolo Crepet e manifestazioni di condivisione appassionata da pseudo fanclub, sono entrato a leggere. Con dispiacere ho avuto la sensazione che dentro questo thread si stiano accumulando alcuni ingredienti troppo simili a quelli usati per confezionare il peggio della televisione di oggi. E questo mi dispiace davvero, perché un forum come questo, a cui peraltro devo molto, non lo merita.
> La mia penna, a quanto pare, ha l'accelerazione facile ed il vizio di non fermarsi ai semafori. Almeno a giudicare dai verbali che mi arrivano da qui. Tuttavia non credo che abbia la capacità di investire pedoni e di farli finire all'ospedale. Anzi, di pedoni io qui proprio non ne vedo! Il mio inchiostro è spesso caustico, ma ho la capacità di ascoltare, ravvedermi, riparare le lacerazioni e chiedere scusa, se necessario. Il ricevere consensi e manifestazioni di stima solleticherebbe il narcisismo di chiunque. Sulla ipotizzata ipertrofia del mio narciso, sto lavorando da tempo. Penso che, quella sì, sia un segno di immaturità, spesso tipicamente maschile, se lasciata andare. Il fatto che qui abbia parlato soprattutto di me lo ritengo normale. Potrei sbagliare, ma ho interpretato questo forum come un luogo di condivisione delle proprie esperienze. Sono sempre stupito dall'attenzione che, a volte mio malgrado, continuo a ricevere. Ho cercato di dare delle spiegazioni a tutto questo. La mia storia è assolutamente ordinaria, persino banale. Ricordo di averlo scritto sin dall'inizio. Il mio dolore credo sia assolutamente comune. Probabilmente è la mia sensibilità ad essere fuori dal comune e, abbinata alla capacità di descrivere i miei stati d'animo a tinte forti e per immagini, ha prodotto degli effetti suggestivi. Mi è capitato di rileggere il morto recentemente. L'ho letto prima di andare in tribunale per la presidenziale. Ci sono stato male. Ho rivissuto momenti terribili e mi sono reso conto di quanto fossi fuori di me. Le oscillazioni pazzesche di cui ero preda erano frutto di un dolore di cui oggi porto ferite profonde. Ferite in parte, solo in parte, rimarginate. Altre ferite ancora sanguinano e le sto lentamente curando. Alcune ferite neppure mi rendo conto di averle, talmente si nascondono in profondità: non smetterò mai di cercarle. La diagnosi dell'anonimo sedicente professionista non mi stupisce affatto. Tranne i concetti tecnici da lui utilizzati e sui quali non ho la competenza per pronunciarmi, tutte le considerazioni "leggibili" da lui svolte, le avevo già individuate e scritte proprio su questo forum. Anzi, sono lieto, finalmente, di sentire una voce fuori dal coro e che, togata con i crismi di una professionalità dichiarata, possa finalmente fugare miti e false costruzioni che sempre più si stavano addensando intorno alla mie frasi. Il coro era diventato, a dirla tutta, davvero imbarazzante per i miei gusti e strideva sempre più clamorosamente con quello che sono nella vita reale. Sulle mie estreme fragilità nel fronteggiare il tradimento ho scritto più volte. Le ho volutamente esibite e messe a nudo per poterle osservare in prima persona ed avere l'aiuto di occhi esterni per riuscire a dimensionarle quanto più oggettivamente possibile. In altre parole ho ricercato continuamente la consapevolezza di quello che mi stava realmente accadendo, di quali fossero le sollecitazioni a cui ero sottoposto, di quali forze disponessi per fronteggiarle e di come utilizzarle per uscire dal tunnel in cui mi trovavo. Le mie oscillazioni, contraddizioni, follie, malesseri, fragilità, però, erano e sono rimaste legate e circoscritte all'episodio del tradimento. Il tradimento ha tirato fuori una parte di me che non conoscevo e che ho dovuto affrontare necessariamente. Qui ho avuto un aiuto ed un conforto dei quali non smetterò mai di essere riconoscente. Ormai sono mesi, precisamente da quando ho chiesto la separazione da mia moglie, che non soffro più di certe oscillazioni. Affronto difficoltà anche pesanti, ne affronterò molte altre, ma sono tornato me stesso. Quello di sempre. Uno come tanti che, come tanti, ha dei sogni e cerca di realizzarli, ha dei princìpi e cerca di orientarvi i propri comportamenti, ha dei progetti e cerca di realizzarli. Non volevo provocare tanto clamore nell'esporre i miei sogni e le mie emozioni, come mi è stato detto, in modo troppo letterario. Capisco di aver creato un gigantesco fuori tema che, se guardato da prospettive errate, non mi somiglia e che con questo post vorrei sopire. Per questi motivi, che per onestà ho ritenuto di dover comunque spiegare, ho devitalizzato, sterilizzato questo thread. Non era mia intenzione diventare un eroe. Non era mia intenzione infrangere il record dei contatti per thread. Non era mia intenzione diventare un modello comportamentale. Non credo di essere dotato di particolare coraggio, l'ho scritto mille volte, così come non credo di essere imbelle, mi tocca scriverlo adesso. Non mi vanto della mia forte emotività: ho, ancora, scritto più volte che ne farei volentieri a meno. La corretta lettura di tutto quanto ho scritto andrebbe fatta ricordando i tempi in cui si è sviluppata e, soprattutto, che era frutto di un dolore profondo e devastante. Forse, il condizionale è d'obbligo non essendo io un medico, tracciare una diagnosi senza la minima interlocuzione con l'altra persona, senza averne la conoscenza storica e senza neppure averlo mai visto, è professionalmente un azzardo. Ipotizzare addirittura che Diana, qualora fosse la mia donna, soffra di masochismo mi sembra, francamente, un pò forte. E' vero: somiglia troppo all'analisi di un entomologo. Come è azzardato far diventare un eroe una persona che si racconta su un forum, altrettanto lo è tracciare delle ipotesi ammantate di credibilità scientifica basate esclusivamente sul racconto di un dolore. Se a farlo è un sedicente professionista, non ho ancora capito quale sia esattamente la tua professione, anonimo A., vengono meno persino le attenuanti generiche. Eppure, tutte le osservazioni da lui fatte, le avevo già affrontate e, peraltro, scritte proprio su questo forum. Lui mi ha dato qualche ulteriore spunto. La sua certezza sul fatto che non avrei riflettuto sulle sue parole, mi lascia perplesso. Mi sembra che lo sto facendo. Non posso fare neppure a meno di riflettere criticamente non solo verso me stesso, ma anche verso i miei interlocutori. Io non sono un medico, non sono uno psicologo, non sono uno psichiatra. La mia professione, però, guarda caso, si esprime proprio attraverso l'analisi del comportamento delle persone. Da questa analisi devo poi trarre delle conclusioni che, inevitabilmente, vanno ad incidere profondamente su quelle persone. Ho studiato a lungo le tecniche di analisi. L'interpretazione della gestualità, la ricerca della scissione tra il linguaggio verbale e non verbale. Ho molti anni di esperienza alle spalle. Mi hanno insegnato, proprio degli psicologi, che il primo obbligo professionale che corre, in simili frangenti, e dal quale non si può mai, MAI, prescindere, è il contatto con i soggetti esaminati. Contatto reale. Per non parlare dell'interlocuzione. Ogni ipotesi in assenza di contatto sarebbe, E', un azzardo. Giocare d'azzardo in fase di analisi è, nel mio lavoro, considerata una condanna a morte. Dal punto di vista professionale, s'intende. Quindi, caro A., prendo le tue osservazioni per quello che sono e che devono per forza essere: impressioni che vanno svestite da qualsiasi dignità scientifica. E ci rifletto, malgrado le tue divinazioni, come ho sempre riflettuto sui consigli che qui mi sono stati dati. Mi suggerisci di lasciar perdere i miei voli. Ha ragione Lancillotto: ormai sono cose trite e ritrite. Il volo era solo un paradigma. Il riferimento reale era, l'ho scritto abbondantemente, alla mia sensibilità. Dovrei rinunciare a quella? Se mi spieghi come fare, giuro che mi rimbocco le maniche seduta stante!
> Leggo che starei cercando un donna come mia moglie. La mia vita sentimentale, qui, è fuori tema. Garantisco, devi credermi, che la realtà è lontanissima dalle tue previsioni. Sulla realtà che sto vivendo ci si potrebbe scrivere un romanzo. Lo dico senza vanto: sembra che il destino si stia divertendo con me. Sarebbe un romanzo basato su una storia molto diversa da questa, però, e lungi da me farlo diventare materiale per studi più o meno seri o oggetto di trastullo per gente preda di crisi d'astinenza da televisione nelle tristi pause caffè impiegatizie lombarde.
> Sul disturbo bipolare, non solo ci ho riflettuto, ma sono andato persino a documentarmi. Mi chiedo se tu abbia letto le date dei miei interventi. Mi chiedo anche se tu abbia letto davvero con attenzione tutti i miei interventi. Nel periodo di massimo dolore, effettivamente, passavo repentinamente, imprevedibilmente, tra diversi stati emotivi. Leggo che la psicosi maniaco depressiva è connotata da momenti di depressione dell'umore (melanconia: perdita del sonno, dell'appetito, tristezza, senso di vuoto) a cui si alternano momenti di esaltazione dell'umore (mania: euforia, comportamento disorganizzato, inconcludente, azioni avventate, delirio d'onnipotenza ecc.). Leggo ancora che nel caso tipo il ritmo di alternanza è regolare, nei restanti periodi si manifesta una completa normalità. Sulla fase depressiva riconosco il mio stato d'animo nel momento di massimo tormento: ma stiamo parlando di oltre 6 mesi fa. Sulla fase maniacale, scusa, ma proprio non mi sono mai sentito in quel modo. Ma certo, io non sono un medico e non posso mica farmi un'auto esame! Tuttavia, vorrei farti presente che queste mie oscillazioni hanno avuto un inizio preciso ed una fine altrettanto precisa. E chiedo a tutti, qui, se quando hanno saputo di essere stati traditi dalla persona amata, sottolineo amata, non hanno passato fasi terribili di disperazione, alternate a fasi di lucidità (non certo di euforia). Se nessuno ha passato questi stati, giuro che corro da uno psichiatra o psicologo. Magari potresti curarmi tu. Ti va? Io però ti avviso che non sono Briatore! Ma sono certo che lo faresti anche gratis, vero?
> ...


Ma da quanto è che non scopi?


----------



## Bruja (3 Febbraio 2007)

*Mah.*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Ma da quanto è che non scopi?


 
Data la frase lapidaria e per parafrasare il titolo di un libro di Schopenhauer........ "O si pensa o si scopa"!!
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (3 Febbraio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Data la frase lapidaria e per parafrasare il titolo di un libro di Schopenhauer........ "O si pensa o si scopa"!!
> Bruja


A giudicare da quanto pensa..medita su se stesso ...e quanto scrive..direi che dei problemini ci sono.


----------



## alfie (4 Febbraio 2007)

UnMorto ha detto:


> Pensavo che per postare, sia più corretto essere registrati, così mi sono registrato e con questo post voglio solo dire c he sono stato io ad aprire questo thread.
> Ciao


Caro Fratello...anche io sono nella tua stessa situazione.  Avevo tutto: una famiglia bellissima, un lavoro gratificante, tempo libero...adesso vedo tutto nero.
Lei mi ha tradito con un minus-habens collega di lavoro.  Lo ha fatto per mesi...pensa che in quel periodo voleva che terminassi i nostri rapporti sessuali in lei...mi fa schifo una cosi ma sto ancora a casa per i miei bambini....e sto impazzendo anche io...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2007)

*...*



alfie ha detto:


> Caro Fratello...anche io sono nella tua stessa situazione. Avevo tutto: una famiglia bellissima, un lavoro gratificante, tempo libero...adesso vedo tutto nero.
> Lei mi ha tradito con un minus-habens collega di lavoro. Lo ha fatto per mesi...pensa che in quel periodo voleva che terminassi i nostri rapporti sessuali in lei...mi fa schifo una cosi ma sto ancora a casa per i miei bambini....e sto impazzendo anche io...


 
Alfie, ma dopo cosa è accaduto?

(mi ha colpito questa  espressione "in lei " )


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alfie, ma dopo cosa è accaduto?
> 
> (mi ha colpito questa espressione "in lei " )


Certo che fa pensare.......che voleva, una eventuale copertura ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che fa pensare.......che voleva, una eventuale copertura ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






   help.


Ma se fosse un lapsus di Alfie?







   help 2 ?

Alfi intervieni , non  mi fare  dire stupidaggini.


----------



## Bruja (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> help.
> 
> 
> Ma se fosse un lapsus di Alfie?
> ...


Magari è un lapsus ma lo sai io la penso come Andreotti..............quindi prevengo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (4 Febbraio 2007)

*Alfie*

Perchè non provi a sfogarti? Questo Forum evidentemente porto fortuna e a volte anche un aiuto concreto. Pensa al Morto che proprio scivendo la sua storia ha trovato una pronta consolazione in meno di venti giorni!
Non sappiamo come sia la tipa che ha conosciuto...ma non doveva essere malaccio, se gli ha fatto quell'effetto in poco tempo!
M.


----------



## Blue (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Albatros*

Da tempo avevo in testa di scrivere qui. Tu mi ricordavi qualcosa o qualcuno, ma non capivo chi o cosa. Adesso, sentendo una canzone alla radio, mi è tornato in mente. Tu incarni il testo di una canzone di bennato! Eccotelo, dedicato a te:

La Fantastica Storia

Immagina cosa sarebbe il mondo
se non ci fossero gli inventori,
che a volte vengono chiamati pazzi
ma non si arrendono mai...
E credono nelle favole
e nelle favole sanno trovare
quella formula magica
per non smettere mai di sognare…

Ed allora, c’era una volta
una città che diventava brutta,
diventava cattiva ogni giorno di più...
E nessuno, in mezzo a tanta gente,
e nessuno, poteva farci niente,
perché ognuno pensava solamente per sé...

Sarà successo veramente,
saranno favole e leggende,
le verità sempre diverse
e le bugie sempre le stesse...
E tra complotti e tradimenti,
avventurieri e replicanti,
va sempre più di male in peggio
e i topi vanno all’arrembaggio...

E poi arriva, come se fosse niente,
uno showman che non fa il cantante
ma che sa conquistare chiunque lo sente...
Scaccia i topi e diventa un eroe,
però la folla è uno strano animale,
prima lo porta in trionfo e dopo ride di lui...

Sarà successo veramente,
saranno favole e leggende,
le verità sempre diverse
e le bugie sempre le stesse...
Ma nello sbando generale,
ci sono i bimbi da salvare
e basterebbe una magia,
un viaggio nella fantasia...
Seguendo un sogno ricorrente,
volando in modo strabiliante
verso quell’isola ideale
a bordo di un’astronave...

È quel mondo magico
che tutti i bimbi sognano,
questa nave può arrivare,
è già pronta per salpare...
E se i bimbi cantano
i sogni si realizzano,
questo è il più spettacolare,
questa nave sa volare...

E basterebbe una magia,
un viaggio nella fantasia
verso quell’isola ideale
a bordo di un’astronave...

È quel mondo magico
che tutti i bimbi sognano,
questa nave può arrivare,
è già pronta per salpare...
E se i bimbi cantano
i sogni si realizzano,
questo è il più spettacolare,
questa nave sa volare...


----------



## Bruja (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Albatros*

E bravo il nostro Albatros............ siamo alle dediche  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Maurizio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Per Diana*

...Vorrei rinascere per te
e ricominciare insieme come se
non sentissi più dolore
ma tu hai tessuto sogni di  cristallo troppo coraggiosi e fragili
per morire adesso
solo per un rimpianto
Perdona e dimenticherai
per quanto possa far male in fondo sai
che sei ancora qui
e dare tutto e dare tanto quanto il tempo in  cui il tuo segno rimarrà
questo nodo lo sciolga il sole come sa fare con la neve...

Anche se non hai voluto scrivermi

Maurizio


----------



## Old trudi (11 Febbraio 2007)

*sulle dediche*

belle le dediche, molto meglio delle baggianate che sono state scritte più sopra ,in fondo tutti abbiamo letto le parole di Stefano,la sua lunga lettera un pò caustica ma sincera ,ma forse abbiamo capito che lui vuole solo essere dimenticato , basta analisi ,riletture ,critiche, per ricominciare a vivere ,lui ce l'ha fatta , per definitivamente uscire dal tunnel dell'abbandono, ....è riuscito a restituire alla sua vita i mille colori dell'arcobaleno, talora troppo tenui ,talora troppo definiti, ma lontanissisimi dal nero monocromatico del morto.
Forse è un peccato perchè le sue parole esprimono quello che molti di noi pensano ,danno parola alle sensazioni che abbiamo provato o che proviamo ,e anche ora nn possiamo che condividere le sue scelte ,al di là delle facilonerie e..insomma Stefano è un pò tutti noi con le sue tristezze ,i suoi desideri ,le sue ali .....good bye quindi ,ma con gentilezza ,se lo merita no ?


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (12 Febbraio 2007)

*poi dicono...*

questa storia mi fa pensare a tutte quelle volte che sento le donne dire...voi siete sempre peggio di noi...voi di qui voi di la'...non avete morale...tutto cio mi fa capire alcune cose...primo le donne sanno mentire meglio di qualsiasi uomo e la tua storia lo dimostra...2 anni e non credo che tu sia un ingenuo che  non se ne poteva accorgere ma penso invece che lei abbia puntato tutto su quell amore eterno che tu hai e avrai per lei...secondo che le donne quando vengono scoperte buttano fango sull uomo perche' non era amorevole perche' non le capiva...essi'...infatti guardaso invece di essere capite da un amica vanno a farsi capire da un altro uomo...ma per piacere...scusami per questo mio sfogo...ti auguro di superare il momento in un modo o nell altro e soprattutto che le bimbe non ne risentano piu' di tanto,non posso darti consigli primo perche' non mi e' mai capitato secondo perche' piu' sento certe cose e sempre piu' dico a chi mi chiede del matrimonio "io non mi sposero' mai" buona fortuna


----------



## Old trudi (12 Febbraio 2007)

*nn sposarsi mai ?*

t'assicuro che almeno lì c'è par condicio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ossia mentitori abituali e persone fiduciose equamente suddivise tra i due sessi ..per cui sposati pure ( nn cercare scappatoie del genere) se ti va di farlo..ma fallo conoscendo bene la tua donna.. magari sarai fortunatissimo,il resto è qualunquismo ..le storie di tradimento sono tutte fotocopie dello stesso clichè abusato di finzione -attrazione - falsità- gallismo -voglia di tenerezza - di distrazione- civetteria-vanità-superficialità ecc..


----------



## Massimo (18 Febbraio 2007)

*a mia moglie*

Il tuo nome è una vecchia ferita che giace profonda 
e la sabbia ha coperto il passaggio di fiamme e furori 
tutto sembra pulito e quieto a vederlo da fuori 
tutto sembra finito 
Ho trovato il tuo nome sul manico di una valigia 
era scritto in corsivo e pendeva di lato 
come un albero al vento piegato 
Da lontano il nodo non cede per niente 
un serpente che stringe e respira 
anche quando mi nomini a mente si sente 
Da lontano quel nodo non cede non molla 
come colla ogni giorno più dura 
anche quando mi nomini a mente si sente 
La lontananza sai è come il cielo distanza così grande che non serve l'aereoplano 
ma questa leggerissima farfalla sulla mano 
fa rivivere il pensiero delicato messaggero 
La lontananza sai è come il mare fermo sulla riva con un vaso da riempire 
distanza così grande che è difficile spartire 
tra chi ha fede di aspettare e chi vuole sparire 
Non c'è stato un momento preciso nemmeno un saluto 
un regalo sbagliato uno sguardo d'intesa 
mi hai lasciato in cucina un biglietto scaduto 
Da lontano quel nodo non cede per niente 
un serpente che stringe e respira 
anche quando mi nomini a mente si sente 
Da lontano come in volo 
una stella distante e lucente 
anche quando mi nomini a mente si sente 
La lontananza sai è come il cielo distanza così grande che non serve l'aeroplano 
ma questa leggerissima farfalla sulla mano 
fa rivivere il pensiero delicato messaggero 
La lontananza sai è come il mare distanza che è impossibile da dire 
inutile varcare si immagina e ti impone di aspettare 
Da lontano tu rimani 
come i segni che mi scavan le mani 
anche quando mi nomini a mente si sente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2007)

*Raf*

E' Il nodo di Raf...ma non l'ho mai sentita.
Bella


----------



## Old trudi (18 Febbraio 2007)

*massimo*

bella ma triste..la tua moglie quindi dov'è sprofondata  nei tuoi pensieri ma coperta di polvere ?e tu?


----------



## Old trudi (18 Febbraio 2007)

*w le faccine*






   che carine  ste nuove faccine mettono allegria..lo so che nn c'entra .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   saluti


----------

